# Affirmative Action Needs to Be Banned (all 50 states)



## protectionist

Currently, Affirmative Action is banned in only 8 states in the US. These are Oklahoma, New Hampshire, Arizona, Washington, Florida, Nebraska, Michigan, and California. This is preposterous. 42 states still allow this blatant, illegal, racial discrimination to occur. And in the states that DO have bans, some are only partial, covering some AA, but not others.

For example, in Florida, the AA "ban" set up by ex. Governor Jeb Bush in 1999, and still in force, only bans AA in college admissions and state contracting. So White kids wanting to get into college, and businesses seeking state contracts are protected. Nice for them. But not a word in the law about racial and gender AA in job hiring and job promotions. As for whether Florida's AA law covers financial aid, your guess is as good as mine, and that's not too good a guess.

In addition to a nationwide ban on this national disgrace (and ALL aspects of it), I suggest reparations be paid to the victims of this discrimination, who truly have lost large sums of money due to it over the past 50 years, and continue to incur damages$$$$ even in retirement. 

I'm quite sure Obama would not be in favor of this, but the Congress should pass a bill and send it to his desk, and force him to veto it, thereby showing the nation, and the world, his identity as a racial discriminator, as well as all those in the Congress who would vote against it.

http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank...-already-have/

http://www.dms.myflorida.com/content...rder99-281.pdf


----------



## CrusaderFrank

You meant all 57 states, right


----------



## Nutz

Dumb ass racists are okay with AA for women and gimps.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Why should AA go away?


----------



## Conservative65

ClosedCaption said:


> Why should AA go away?


 
If considering race to not hire someone is wrong, considering race to hire them is also wrong.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should AA go away?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If considering race to not hire someone is wrong, considering race to hire them is also wrong.
Click to expand...



Thats just stupid because you ignore the fact that some groups were denied employment just for being who they are.  Since going "hey everybody be fair mmkay?" didnt work something had to be done.

what do you propose to help people who are discriminated against?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should AA go away?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If considering race to not hire someone is wrong, considering race to hire them is also wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just stupid because you ignore the fact that some groups were denied employment just for being who they are.  Since going "hey everybody be fair mmkay?" didnt work something had to be done.
> 
> what do you propose to help people who are discriminated against?
Click to expand...


   Not hiring the best person for the job is a travesty. No matter what color they may be.


----------



## protectionist

ClosedCaption said:


> Why should AA go away?


You're so-called "peaceful revolution" could have been attained by supplying AA for those who NEED it (based on economic class), without being racist, based on race, and sexist, based on gender.  Them within, that context, the jobs could be given based on qualifications.

It should go away, because it is a disgrace to America, that has maliciously, racistly discriminated against (by far) more people than anything else, for 50 years, and reparations should be now paid to compensate the victims of it.


----------



## ClosedCaption

protectionist said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should AA go away?
> 
> 
> 
> You're so-called "peaceful revolution" could have been attained by supplying AA for those who NEED it (based on economic class), without being racist, based on race, and sexist, based on gender.  Them within, that context, the jobs could be given based on qualifications.
> 
> It should go away, because it is a disgrace to America, that has maliciously, racistly discriminated against (by far) more people than anything else, for 50 years, and reparations should be now paid to compensate the victims of it.
Click to expand...



AA is supplied to those that need it.  The problem seems to be that you have determined that millions of beneficaries of that policy didnt really "need it"...Whatever that means.

And the entire reason you think it should go away is because....you think so.  You have anything else or thats the gist?


----------



## Syriusly

protectionist said:


> Currently, Affirmative Action is banned in only 8 states in the US. These are Oklahoma, New Hampshire, Arizona, Washington, Florida, Nebraska, Michigan, and California. This is preposterous. 42 states still allow this blatant, illegal, racial discrimination to occur. And in the states that DO have bans, some are only partial, covering some AA, but not others.
> 
> For example, in Florida, the AA "ban" set up by ex. Governor Jeb Bush in 1999, and still in force, only bans AA in college admissions and state contracting. So White kids wanting to get into college, and businesses seeking state contracts are protected. Nice for them. But not a word in the law about racial and gender AA in job hiring and job promotions. As for whether Florida's AA law covers financial aid, your guess is as good as mine, and that's not too good a guess.
> 
> In addition to a nationwide ban on this national disgrace (and ALL aspects of it), I suggest reparations be paid to the victims of this discrimination, who truly have lost large sums of money due to it over the past 50 years, and continue to incur damages$$$$ even in retirement.
> 
> I'm quite sure Obama would not be in favor of this, but the Congress should pass a bill and send it to his desk, and force him to veto it, thereby showing the nation, and the world, his identity as a racial discriminator, as well as all those in the Congress who would vote against it.
> 
> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank...-already-have/
> 
> http://www.dms.myflorida.com/content...rder99-281.pdf



So you are against State's rights?


----------



## Conservative65

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should AA go away?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If considering race to not hire someone is wrong, considering race to hire them is also wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just stupid because you ignore the fact that some groups were denied employment just for being who they are.  Since going "hey everybody be fair mmkay?" didnt work something had to be done.
> 
> what do you propose to help people who are discriminated against?
Click to expand...

 
So it's OK to use race to make up for what happened in the past?  That's stupid. 

Do something about those that did the discriminating.


----------



## Conservative65

ClosedCaption said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should AA go away?
> 
> 
> 
> You're so-called "peaceful revolution" could have been attained by supplying AA for those who NEED it (based on economic class), without being racist, based on race, and sexist, based on gender.  Them within, that context, the jobs could be given based on qualifications.
> 
> It should go away, because it is a disgrace to America, that has maliciously, racistly discriminated against (by far) more people than anything else, for 50 years, and reparations should be now paid to compensate the victims of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AA is supplied to those that need it.  The problem seems to be that you have determined that millions of beneficaries of that policy didnt really "need it"...Whatever that means.
> 
> And the entire reason you think it should go away is because....you think so.  You have anything else or thats the gist?
Click to expand...

 
The entire reason I say it should go away is because it uses a factor to benefit that would be considered wrong is used to deny. 

Seems you've determined that millions of beneficiaries needed it, whatever that means.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should AA go away?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If considering race to not hire someone is wrong, considering race to hire them is also wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just stupid because you ignore the fact that some groups were denied employment just for being who they are.  Since going "hey everybody be fair mmkay?" didnt work something had to be done.
> 
> what do you propose to help people who are discriminated against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it's OK to use race to make up for what happened in the past?  That's stupid.
> 
> Do something about those that did the discriminating.
Click to expand...



No, you're right, when someone is wronged the best way to deal with it is to ignore it.  And ignore it because someone says you should and no other reason than that.

What should be done to those that discriminate?  I will love to hear this one.  Jail?  Fines?


----------



## ClosedCaption

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should AA go away?
> 
> 
> 
> You're so-called "peaceful revolution" could have been attained by supplying AA for those who NEED it (based on economic class), without being racist, based on race, and sexist, based on gender.  Them within, that context, the jobs could be given based on qualifications.
> 
> It should go away, because it is a disgrace to America, that has maliciously, racistly discriminated against (by far) more people than anything else, for 50 years, and reparations should be now paid to compensate the victims of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AA is supplied to those that need it.  The problem seems to be that you have determined that millions of beneficaries of that policy didnt really "need it"...Whatever that means.
> 
> And the entire reason you think it should go away is because....you think so.  You have anything else or thats the gist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire reason I say it should go away is because it uses a factor to benefit that *would be* considered wrong is used to deny.
> 
> Seems you've determined that millions of beneficiaries needed it, whatever that means.
Click to expand...


I dont know but either you dont know that discrimation has actually happened or you dont care that it did happen.  Thats the only way you can have an idea that righting wrongs is petty.

I didnt say they needed it but YOU DID SAY it should be for only those that "need it".  You shouldnt say things if you cant explain what they mean


----------



## Nutz

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should AA go away?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If considering race to not hire someone is wrong, considering race to hire them is also wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just stupid because you ignore the fact that some groups were denied employment just for being who they are.  Since going "hey everybody be fair mmkay?" didnt work something had to be done.
> 
> what do you propose to help people who are discriminated against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it's OK to use race to make up for what happened in the past?  That's stupid.
> 
> Do something about those that did the discriminating.
Click to expand...

It was institutionalized.  They did do something.


----------



## Conservative65

protectionist said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should AA go away?
> 
> 
> 
> You're so-called "peaceful revolution" could have been attained by supplying AA for those who NEED it (based on economic class), without being racist, based on race, and sexist, based on gender.  Them within, that context, the jobs could be given based on qualifications.
> 
> It should go away, because it is a disgrace to America, that has maliciously, racistly discriminated against (by far) more people than anything else, for 50 years, and reparations should be now paid to compensate the victims of it.
Click to expand...

 
Ever noticed how the supporters of AA says it's OK to use race if it benefits certain groups but using the same factor to deny is wrong?


----------



## Conservative65

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should AA go away?
> 
> 
> 
> You're so-called "peaceful revolution" could have been attained by supplying AA for those who NEED it (based on economic class), without being racist, based on race, and sexist, based on gender.  Them within, that context, the jobs could be given based on qualifications.
> 
> It should go away, because it is a disgrace to America, that has maliciously, racistly discriminated against (by far) more people than anything else, for 50 years, and reparations should be now paid to compensate the victims of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AA is supplied to those that need it.  The problem seems to be that you have determined that millions of beneficaries of that policy didnt really "need it"...Whatever that means.
> 
> And the entire reason you think it should go away is because....you think so.  You have anything else or thats the gist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire reason I say it should go away is because it uses a factor to benefit that *would be* considered wrong is used to deny.
> 
> Seems you've determined that millions of beneficiaries needed it, whatever that means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont know but either you dont know that discrimation has actually happened or you dont care that it did happen.  Thats the only way you can have an idea that righting wrongs is petty.
> 
> I didnt say they needed it but YOU DID SAY it should be for only those that "need it".  You shouldnt say things if you cant explain what they mean
Click to expand...

 
I don't deny that it happened and that it was wrong.  What I said is that trying to make up for it using the same factor that was used is denying it is also wrong.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should AA go away?
> 
> 
> 
> You're so-called "peaceful revolution" could have been attained by supplying AA for those who NEED it (based on economic class), without being racist, based on race, and sexist, based on gender.  Them within, that context, the jobs could be given based on qualifications.
> 
> It should go away, because it is a disgrace to America, that has maliciously, racistly discriminated against (by far) more people than anything else, for 50 years, and reparations should be now paid to compensate the victims of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AA is supplied to those that need it.  The problem seems to be that you have determined that millions of beneficaries of that policy didnt really "need it"...Whatever that means.
> 
> And the entire reason you think it should go away is because....you think so.  You have anything else or thats the gist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire reason I say it should go away is because it uses a factor to benefit that *would be* considered wrong is used to deny.
> 
> Seems you've determined that millions of beneficiaries needed it, whatever that means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont know but either you dont know that discrimation has actually happened or you dont care that it did happen.  Thats the only way you can have an idea that righting wrongs is petty.
> 
> I didnt say they needed it but YOU DID SAY it should be for only those that "need it".  You shouldnt say things if you cant explain what they mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't deny that it happened and that it was wrong.  What I said is that trying to make up for it using the same factor that was used is denying it is also wrong.
Click to expand...



Your logic is just wrong because what you're doing is using the "Intolerance" argument that goes

"Its intolerant to be intolerant or intolerance"

No helping the people who were adversely affected by a policy is not a bad thing.  Its an apology or sorts.

A weak one at that since AA isnt only for Blacks.


----------



## Conservative65

Nutz said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should AA go away?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If considering race to not hire someone is wrong, considering race to hire them is also wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just stupid because you ignore the fact that some groups were denied employment just for being who they are.  Since going "hey everybody be fair mmkay?" didnt work something had to be done.
> 
> what do you propose to help people who are discriminated against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it's OK to use race to make up for what happened in the past?  That's stupid.
> 
> Do something about those that did the discriminating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was institutionalized.  They did do something.
Click to expand...

 
I didn't say they didn't do something.  I said hold them responsible for it.  I didn't do it but if I'm affected because AA creates a situation where someone less qualified than me is hired because of race, I'm being affected for something I did't create.


----------



## rightwinger

Affirmative action has been a major success in this country that all Americans have benefitted from


----------



## ClosedCaption

You must mean giving the people who were discriminated against something for that specific situation and not across the board because it affects you.

I think what you're looking for a payback...a reparation if you will, for those affected.

I like it


----------



## Conservative65

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so-called "peaceful revolution" could have been attained by supplying AA for those who NEED it (based on economic class), without being racist, based on race, and sexist, based on gender.  Them within, that context, the jobs could be given based on qualifications.
> 
> It should go away, because it is a disgrace to America, that has maliciously, racistly discriminated against (by far) more people than anything else, for 50 years, and reparations should be now paid to compensate the victims of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AA is supplied to those that need it.  The problem seems to be that you have determined that millions of beneficaries of that policy didnt really "need it"...Whatever that means.
> 
> And the entire reason you think it should go away is because....you think so.  You have anything else or thats the gist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire reason I say it should go away is because it uses a factor to benefit that *would be* considered wrong is used to deny.
> 
> Seems you've determined that millions of beneficiaries needed it, whatever that means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont know but either you dont know that discrimation has actually happened or you dont care that it did happen.  Thats the only way you can have an idea that righting wrongs is petty.
> 
> I didnt say they needed it but YOU DID SAY it should be for only those that "need it".  You shouldnt say things if you cant explain what they mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't deny that it happened and that it was wrong.  What I said is that trying to make up for it using the same factor that was used is denying it is also wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is just wrong because what you're doing is using the "Intolerance" argument that goes
> 
> "Its intolerant to be intolerant or intolerance"
> 
> No helping the people who were adversely affected by a policy is not a bad thing.  Its an apology or sorts.
> 
> A weak one at that since AA isnt only for Blacks.
Click to expand...

Your logic is that it's OK to use a factor to benefit someone that if used against them would be wrong.  That's retarded.

Since I didn't do them wrong, I don't owe them an apology.  It's not my place to help someone I didn't wrong because I happen to be the same race as those who did.

AA damn sure isn't for whites.


----------



## Conservative65

rightwinger said:


> Affirmative action has been a major success in this country that all Americans have benefitted from


 
Bullshit.


----------



## Nutz

Conservative65 said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should AA go away?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If considering race to not hire someone is wrong, considering race to hire them is also wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just stupid because you ignore the fact that some groups were denied employment just for being who they are.  Since going "hey everybody be fair mmkay?" didnt work something had to be done.
> 
> what do you propose to help people who are discriminated against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it's OK to use race to make up for what happened in the past?  That's stupid.
> 
> Do something about those that did the discriminating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was institutionalized.  They did do something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say they didn't do something.  I said hold them responsible for it.  I didn't do it but if I'm affected because AA creates a situation where someone less qualified than me is hired because of race, I'm being affected for something I did't create.
Click to expand...

Doubtful that someone was hired over you because of race. Sex..probably, race - not really.


----------



## Conservative65

Nutz said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If considering race to not hire someone is wrong, considering race to hire them is also wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just stupid because you ignore the fact that some groups were denied employment just for being who they are.  Since going "hey everybody be fair mmkay?" didnt work something had to be done.
> 
> what do you propose to help people who are discriminated against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it's OK to use race to make up for what happened in the past?  That's stupid.
> 
> Do something about those that did the discriminating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was institutionalized.  They did do something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say they didn't do something.  I said hold them responsible for it.  I didn't do it but if I'm affected because AA creates a situation where someone less qualified than me is hired because of race, I'm being affected for something I did't create.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doubtful that someone was hired over you because of race. Sex..probably, race - not really.
Click to expand...

 You might be surprised.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> AA is supplied to those that need it.  The problem seems to be that you have determined that millions of beneficaries of that policy didnt really "need it"...Whatever that means.
> 
> And the entire reason you think it should go away is because....you think so.  You have anything else or thats the gist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire reason I say it should go away is because it uses a factor to benefit that *would be* considered wrong is used to deny.
> 
> Seems you've determined that millions of beneficiaries needed it, whatever that means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont know but either you dont know that discrimation has actually happened or you dont care that it did happen.  Thats the only way you can have an idea that righting wrongs is petty.
> 
> I didnt say they needed it but YOU DID SAY it should be for only those that "need it".  You shouldnt say things if you cant explain what they mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't deny that it happened and that it was wrong.  What I said is that trying to make up for it using the same factor that was used is denying it is also wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is just wrong because what you're doing is using the "Intolerance" argument that goes
> 
> "Its intolerant to be intolerant or intolerance"
> 
> No helping the people who were adversely affected by a policy is not a bad thing.  Its an apology or sorts.
> 
> A weak one at that since AA isnt only for Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your logic is that it's OK to use a factor to benefit someone that if used against them would be wrong.  That's retarded.
> 
> Since I didn't do them wrong, I don't owe them an apology.  It's not my place to help someone I didn't wrong because I happen to be the same race as those who did.
> 
> AA damn sure isn't for whites.
Click to expand...


You keep saying IF used against them.  IT WAS used against them.  Now how do you fix that?  By ignoring it?  Give 'em a pat on the back?

AA is used by more white women than any other group.  Messed up, Blacks should have a program for blacks.  Wouldnt you agree?


----------



## rightwinger

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has been a major success in this country that all Americans have benefitted from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
Click to expand...

 
Prior to affirmative action, blacks were primarily constrained to menial jobs while women were slotted to be secretaries, teacher, nurses and beauticians

Thanks to affirmative action we no longer think twice about a black or woman being a doctor, lawyer, manager....even President


----------



## Conservative65

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entire reason I say it should go away is because it uses a factor to benefit that *would be* considered wrong is used to deny.
> 
> Seems you've determined that millions of beneficiaries needed it, whatever that means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know but either you dont know that discrimation has actually happened or you dont care that it did happen.  Thats the only way you can have an idea that righting wrongs is petty.
> 
> I didnt say they needed it but YOU DID SAY it should be for only those that "need it".  You shouldnt say things if you cant explain what they mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't deny that it happened and that it was wrong.  What I said is that trying to make up for it using the same factor that was used is denying it is also wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is just wrong because what you're doing is using the "Intolerance" argument that goes
> 
> "Its intolerant to be intolerant or intolerance"
> 
> No helping the people who were adversely affected by a policy is not a bad thing.  Its an apology or sorts.
> 
> A weak one at that since AA isnt only for Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your logic is that it's OK to use a factor to benefit someone that if used against them would be wrong.  That's retarded.
> 
> Since I didn't do them wrong, I don't owe them an apology.  It's not my place to help someone I didn't wrong because I happen to be the same race as those who did.
> 
> AA damn sure isn't for whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying IF used against them.  IT WAS used against them.  Now how do you fix that?  By ignoring it?  Give 'em a pat on the back?
> 
> AA is used by more white women than any other group.  Messed up, Blacks should have a program for blacks.  Wouldnt you agree?
Click to expand...

 
Proof please about white women.  Also, you should focus on the women part not the white. 

I agree that people should be hired based on qualifications and race isn't one of them.


----------



## Conservative65

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has been a major success in this country that all Americans have benefitted from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prior to affirmative action, blacks were primarily constrained to menial jobs while women were slotted to be secretaries, teacher, nurses and beauticians
> 
> Thanks to affirmative action we no longer think twice about a black or woman being a doctor, lawyer, manager....even President
Click to expand...

 
So you admit Obama is President due to AA?  Interesting.  I've heard it was because he was qualfified. I guess I was correct in that he was elected because he's black.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know but either you dont know that discrimation has actually happened or you dont care that it did happen.  Thats the only way you can have an idea that righting wrongs is petty.
> 
> I didnt say they needed it but YOU DID SAY it should be for only those that "need it".  You shouldnt say things if you cant explain what they mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't deny that it happened and that it was wrong.  What I said is that trying to make up for it using the same factor that was used is denying it is also wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is just wrong because what you're doing is using the "Intolerance" argument that goes
> 
> "Its intolerant to be intolerant or intolerance"
> 
> No helping the people who were adversely affected by a policy is not a bad thing.  Its an apology or sorts.
> 
> A weak one at that since AA isnt only for Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your logic is that it's OK to use a factor to benefit someone that if used against them would be wrong.  That's retarded.
> 
> Since I didn't do them wrong, I don't owe them an apology.  It's not my place to help someone I didn't wrong because I happen to be the same race as those who did.
> 
> AA damn sure isn't for whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying IF used against them.  IT WAS used against them.  Now how do you fix that?  By ignoring it?  Give 'em a pat on the back?
> 
> AA is used by more white women than any other group.  Messed up, Blacks should have a program for blacks.  Wouldnt you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof please about white women.  Also, you should focus on the women part not the white.
> 
> I agree that people should be hired based on qualifications and race isn't one of them.
Click to expand...



Of course you dont believe me but leave yourself open to be wrong.  I'll post it but it really doesnt matter, you're not going to change your mind and say "well gosh blacks SHOULD have their own"
Sally Kohn Affirmative Action Helps White Women More Than Others TIME.com

"While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action in the subsequent years, data and studies suggest women — white women in particular — have benefited disproportionately. According toone study, in 1995, 6 million women, the majority of whom were white, had jobs they wouldn’t have otherwise held but for affirmative action."


----------



## ClosedCaption

See and this is why white guys go on and on about how unfair it is.  Because they believe that its benefitting blacks.  "Those dam blacks always looking for a handout" *wink wink*

Until they find out that white women use it more than anyone then the narrative changes to something with a nicer...lighter tone *wink wink*

All the talk about laziness, handouts, wants something for nothing seems to just....disappear


----------



## Conservative65

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't deny that it happened and that it was wrong.  What I said is that trying to make up for it using the same factor that was used is denying it is also wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is just wrong because what you're doing is using the "Intolerance" argument that goes
> 
> "Its intolerant to be intolerant or intolerance"
> 
> No helping the people who were adversely affected by a policy is not a bad thing.  Its an apology or sorts.
> 
> A weak one at that since AA isnt only for Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your logic is that it's OK to use a factor to benefit someone that if used against them would be wrong.  That's retarded.
> 
> Since I didn't do them wrong, I don't owe them an apology.  It's not my place to help someone I didn't wrong because I happen to be the same race as those who did.
> 
> AA damn sure isn't for whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying IF used against them.  IT WAS used against them.  Now how do you fix that?  By ignoring it?  Give 'em a pat on the back?
> 
> AA is used by more white women than any other group.  Messed up, Blacks should have a program for blacks.  Wouldnt you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof please about white women.  Also, you should focus on the women part not the white.
> 
> I agree that people should be hired based on qualifications and race isn't one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you dont believe me but leave yourself open to be wrong.  I'll post it but it really doesnt matter, you're not going to change your mind and say "well gosh blacks SHOULD have their own"
> Sally Kohn Affirmative Action Helps White Women More Than Others TIME.com
> 
> "While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action in the subsequent years, data and studies suggest women — white women in particular — have benefited disproportionately. According toone study, in 1995, 6 million women, the majority of whom were white, had jobs they wouldn’t have otherwise held but for affirmative action."
Click to expand...

 
A 20 year old study is hardly reliable and valid. 

The last sentence tells it all.  Sounds to me as if they got the job because they were females not because they were the most qualified.  If affirmative action, which took gender into account, is the reason, that says a less qualfified person got it for being female.


----------



## rightwinger

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has been a major success in this country that all Americans have benefitted from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prior to affirmative action, blacks were primarily constrained to menial jobs while women were slotted to be secretaries, teacher, nurses and beauticians
> 
> Thanks to affirmative action we no longer think twice about a black or woman being a doctor, lawyer, manager....even President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit Obama is President due to AA?  Interesting.  I've heard it was because he was qualfified. I guess I was correct in that he was elected because he's black.
Click to expand...

 
Why of course

Being born to mixed race parents in 1961, his father would have been lynched in much of the country
Without the advent of affirmative action, Barack Obama would have been relegated to a historically black college and be a lawyer for the black community. He never could have aspired to be president


----------



## Conservative65

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has been a major success in this country that all Americans have benefitted from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prior to affirmative action, blacks were primarily constrained to menial jobs while women were slotted to be secretaries, teacher, nurses and beauticians
> 
> Thanks to affirmative action we no longer think twice about a black or woman being a doctor, lawyer, manager....even President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit Obama is President due to AA?  Interesting.  I've heard it was because he was qualfified. I guess I was correct in that he was elected because he's black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why of course
> 
> Being born to mixed race parents in 1961, his father would have been lynched in much of the country
> Without the advent of affirmative action, Barack Obama would have been relegated to a historically black college and be a lawyer for the black community. He never could have aspired to be president
Click to expand...

 
His father was an alcoholic, runaway sperm donor and his mother was a piece of white trash.


----------



## rightwinger

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has been a major success in this country that all Americans have benefitted from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prior to affirmative action, blacks were primarily constrained to menial jobs while women were slotted to be secretaries, teacher, nurses and beauticians
> 
> Thanks to affirmative action we no longer think twice about a black or woman being a doctor, lawyer, manager....even President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit Obama is President due to AA?  Interesting.  I've heard it was because he was qualfified. I guess I was correct in that he was elected because he's black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why of course
> 
> Being born to mixed race parents in 1961, his father would have been lynched in much of the country
> Without the advent of affirmative action, Barack Obama would have been relegated to a historically black college and be a lawyer for the black community. He never could have aspired to be president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His father was an alcoholic, runaway sperm donor and his mother was a piece of white trash.
Click to expand...

 
He became one of the greatest American Presidents


----------



## ClosedCaption

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is just wrong because what you're doing is using the "Intolerance" argument that goes
> 
> "Its intolerant to be intolerant or intolerance"
> 
> No helping the people who were adversely affected by a policy is not a bad thing.  Its an apology or sorts.
> 
> A weak one at that since AA isnt only for Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is that it's OK to use a factor to benefit someone that if used against them would be wrong.  That's retarded.
> 
> Since I didn't do them wrong, I don't owe them an apology.  It's not my place to help someone I didn't wrong because I happen to be the same race as those who did.
> 
> AA damn sure isn't for whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying IF used against them.  IT WAS used against them.  Now how do you fix that?  By ignoring it?  Give 'em a pat on the back?
> 
> AA is used by more white women than any other group.  Messed up, Blacks should have a program for blacks.  Wouldnt you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof please about white women.  Also, you should focus on the women part not the white.
> 
> I agree that people should be hired based on qualifications and race isn't one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you dont believe me but leave yourself open to be wrong.  I'll post it but it really doesnt matter, you're not going to change your mind and say "well gosh blacks SHOULD have their own"
> Sally Kohn Affirmative Action Helps White Women More Than Others TIME.com
> 
> "While people of color, individually and as groups, have been helped by affirmative action in the subsequent years, data and studies suggest women — white women in particular — have benefited disproportionately. According toone study, in 1995, 6 million women, the majority of whom were white, had jobs they wouldn’t have otherwise held but for affirmative action."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A 20 year old study is hardly reliable and valid.
> 
> The last sentence tells it all.  Sounds to me as if they got the job because they were females not because they were the most qualified.  If affirmative action, which took gender into account, is the reason, that says a less qualfified person got it for being female.
Click to expand...



So its not reliable or valid but it is only in that paragraph because you didnt click the link?


----------



## Conservative65

rightwinger said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to affirmative action, blacks were primarily constrained to menial jobs while women were slotted to be secretaries, teacher, nurses and beauticians
> 
> Thanks to affirmative action we no longer think twice about a black or woman being a doctor, lawyer, manager....even President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit Obama is President due to AA?  Interesting.  I've heard it was because he was qualfified. I guess I was correct in that he was elected because he's black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why of course
> 
> Being born to mixed race parents in 1961, his father would have been lynched in much of the country
> Without the advent of affirmative action, Barack Obama would have been relegated to a historically black college and be a lawyer for the black community. He never could have aspired to be president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His father was an alcoholic, runaway sperm donor and his mother was a piece of white trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He became one of the greatest American Presidents
Click to expand...

 
Only in your eyes but they are clouded by skin color rather than actually having done something.


----------



## ClosedCaption

Oh btw anytime you feel the need to post anything that shows that white women do not use AA the most go right ahead but so far all your opinions come from what you think should happen.

And the reason is because...because you think it should be


----------



## Luddly Neddite

ClosedCaption said:


> Why should AA go away?




Ignorant racist assholes.


----------



## Asclepias

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should AA go away?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If considering race to not hire someone is wrong, considering race to hire them is also wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just stupid because you ignore the fact that some groups were denied employment just for being who they are.  Since going "hey everybody be fair mmkay?" didnt work something had to be done.
> 
> what do you propose to help people who are discriminated against?
Click to expand...

I hope you realize they dont really care? They need their complete and utter white AA back again so they can maintain their 400 year head start. They see other people catching up and are in a full fledged panic.  You simply cant have people of color and women being exposed to things that will put them on equal footing opportunity wise with white males.


----------



## reconmark

Conservative65 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has been a major success in this country that all Americans have benefitted from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prior to affirmative action, blacks were primarily constrained to menial jobs while women were slotted to be secretaries, teacher, nurses and beauticians
> 
> Thanks to affirmative action we no longer think twice about a black or woman being a doctor, lawyer, manager....even President
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you admit Obama is President due to AA?  Interesting.  I've heard it was because he was qualfified. I guess I was correct in that he was elected because he's black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why of course
> 
> Being born to mixed race parents in 1961, his father would have been lynched in much of the country
> Without the advent of affirmative action, Barack Obama would have been relegated to a historically black college and be a lawyer for the black community. He never could have aspired to be president
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His father was an alcoholic, runaway sperm donor and his mother was a piece of white trash.
Click to expand...

In other words, you are the typical conservative white male underachiever that's jealous of successful Black people...


----------



## Politico

Nutz said:


> Dumb ass racists are okay with AA for women and gimps.


----------



## MizMolly

Conservative65 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know but either you dont know that discrimation has actually happened or you dont care that it did happen.  Thats the only way you can have an idea that righting wrongs is petty.
> 
> I didnt say they needed it but YOU DID SAY it should be for only those that "need it".  You shouldnt say things if you cant explain what they mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't deny that it happened and that it was wrong.  What I said is that trying to make up for it using the same factor that was used is denying it is also wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is just wrong because what you're doing is using the "Intolerance" argument that goes
> 
> "Its intolerant to be intolerant or intolerance"
> 
> No helping the people who were adversely affected by a policy is not a bad thing.  Its an apology or sorts.
> 
> A weak one at that since AA isnt only for Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your logic is that it's OK to use a factor to benefit someone that if used against them would be wrong.  That's retarded.
> 
> Since I didn't do them wrong, I don't owe them an apology.  It's not my place to help someone I didn't wrong because I happen to be the same race as those who did.
> 
> AA damn sure isn't for whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying IF used against them.  IT WAS used against them.  Now how do you fix that?  By ignoring it?  Give 'em a pat on the back?
> 
> AA is used by more white women than any other group.  Messed up, Blacks should have a program for blacks.  Wouldnt you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof please about white women.  Also, you should focus on the women part not the white.
> 
> I agree that people should be hired based on qualifications and race isn't one of them.
Click to expand...

I agree. I don't see how white women have benefitted the most. I went back to school and earned my degree. There were more black women in my classes than white. I worked hard all my life, starting at the bottom. Nothing was handed to me.


----------



## Nutz

MizMolly said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't deny that it happened and that it was wrong.  What I said is that trying to make up for it using the same factor that was used is denying it is also wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is just wrong because what you're doing is using the "Intolerance" argument that goes
> 
> "Its intolerant to be intolerant or intolerance"
> 
> No helping the people who were adversely affected by a policy is not a bad thing.  Its an apology or sorts.
> 
> A weak one at that since AA isnt only for Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your logic is that it's OK to use a factor to benefit someone that if used against them would be wrong.  That's retarded.
> 
> Since I didn't do them wrong, I don't owe them an apology.  It's not my place to help someone I didn't wrong because I happen to be the same race as those who did.
> 
> AA damn sure isn't for whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying IF used against them.  IT WAS used against them.  Now how do you fix that?  By ignoring it?  Give 'em a pat on the back?
> 
> AA is used by more white women than any other group.  Messed up, Blacks should have a program for blacks.  Wouldnt you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof please about white women.  Also, you should focus on the women part not the white.
> 
> I agree that people should be hired based on qualifications and race isn't one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. I don't see how white women have benefitted the most. I went back to school and earned my degree. There were more black women in my classes than white. I worked hard all my life, starting at the bottom. Nothing was handed to me.
Click to expand...

You  are a white women...everything is handed to you unless you are fat and ugly.  It isn't the black women's fault you are a failure


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't deny that it happened and that it was wrong.  What I said is that trying to make up for it using the same factor that was used is denying it is also wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is just wrong because what you're doing is using the "Intolerance" argument that goes
> 
> "Its intolerant to be intolerant or intolerance"
> 
> No helping the people who were adversely affected by a policy is not a bad thing.  Its an apology or sorts.
> 
> A weak one at that since AA isnt only for Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your logic is that it's OK to use a factor to benefit someone that if used against them would be wrong.  That's retarded.
> 
> Since I didn't do them wrong, I don't owe them an apology.  It's not my place to help someone I didn't wrong because I happen to be the same race as those who did.
> 
> AA damn sure isn't for whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying IF used against them.  IT WAS used against them.  Now how do you fix that?  By ignoring it?  Give 'em a pat on the back?
> 
> AA is used by more white women than any other group.  Messed up, Blacks should have a program for blacks.  Wouldnt you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof please about white women.  Also, you should focus on the women part not the white.
> 
> I agree that people should be hired based on qualifications and race isn't one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. I don't see how white women have benefitted the most. I went back to school and earned my degree. There were more black women in my classes than white. I worked hard all my life, starting at the bottom. Nothing was handed to me.
Click to expand...

Maybe because you are only one white woman.

Sally Kohn Affirmative Action Helps White Women More Than Others TIME.com


----------



## MizMolly

Nutz said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is just wrong because what you're doing is using the "Intolerance" argument that goes
> 
> "Its intolerant to be intolerant or intolerance"
> 
> No helping the people who were adversely affected by a policy is not a bad thing.  Its an apology or sorts.
> 
> A weak one at that since AA isnt only for Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is that it's OK to use a factor to benefit someone that if used against them would be wrong.  That's retarded.
> 
> Since I didn't do them wrong, I don't owe them an apology.  It's not my place to help someone I didn't wrong because I happen to be the same race as those who did.
> 
> AA damn sure isn't for whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying IF used against them.  IT WAS used against them.  Now how do you fix that?  By ignoring it?  Give 'em a pat on the back?
> 
> AA is used by more white women than any other group.  Messed up, Blacks should have a program for blacks.  Wouldnt you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof please about white women.  Also, you should focus on the women part not the white.
> 
> I agree that people should be hired based on qualifications and race isn't one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. I don't see how white women have benefitted the most. I went back to school and earned my degree. There were more black women in my classes than white. I worked hard all my life, starting at the bottom. Nothing was handed to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You  are a white women...everything is handed to you unless you are fat and ugly.  It isn't the black women's fault you are a failure
Click to expand...

I am not a failure. Where did that come from? I worked hard for everything I have achieved. I didnt blame black women for anything.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is just wrong because what you're doing is using the "Intolerance" argument that goes
> 
> "Its intolerant to be intolerant or intolerance"
> 
> No helping the people who were adversely affected by a policy is not a bad thing.  Its an apology or sorts.
> 
> A weak one at that since AA isnt only for Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is that it's OK to use a factor to benefit someone that if used against them would be wrong.  That's retarded.
> 
> Since I didn't do them wrong, I don't owe them an apology.  It's not my place to help someone I didn't wrong because I happen to be the same race as those who did.
> 
> AA damn sure isn't for whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying IF used against them.  IT WAS used against them.  Now how do you fix that?  By ignoring it?  Give 'em a pat on the back?
> 
> AA is used by more white women than any other group.  Messed up, Blacks should have a program for blacks.  Wouldnt you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof please about white women.  Also, you should focus on the women part not the white.
> 
> I agree that people should be hired based on qualifications and race isn't one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. I don't see how white women have benefitted the most. I went back to school and earned my degree. There were more black women in my classes than white. I worked hard all my life, starting at the bottom. Nothing was handed to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe because you are only one white woman.
> 
> Sally Kohn Affirmative Action Helps White Women More Than Others TIME.com
Click to expand...

This person knows this how?


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is that it's OK to use a factor to benefit someone that if used against them would be wrong.  That's retarded.
> 
> Since I didn't do them wrong, I don't owe them an apology.  It's not my place to help someone I didn't wrong because I happen to be the same race as those who did.
> 
> AA damn sure isn't for whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying IF used against them.  IT WAS used against them.  Now how do you fix that?  By ignoring it?  Give 'em a pat on the back?
> 
> AA is used by more white women than any other group.  Messed up, Blacks should have a program for blacks.  Wouldnt you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof please about white women.  Also, you should focus on the women part not the white.
> 
> I agree that people should be hired based on qualifications and race isn't one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. I don't see how white women have benefitted the most. I went back to school and earned my degree. There were more black women in my classes than white. I worked hard all my life, starting at the bottom. Nothing was handed to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe because you are only one white woman.
> 
> Sally Kohn Affirmative Action Helps White Women More Than Others TIME.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This person knows this how?
Click to expand...

You must not have read the link.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying IF used against them.  IT WAS used against them.  Now how do you fix that?  By ignoring it?  Give 'em a pat on the back?
> 
> AA is used by more white women than any other group.  Messed up, Blacks should have a program for blacks.  Wouldnt you agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof please about white women.  Also, you should focus on the women part not the white.
> 
> I agree that people should be hired based on qualifications and race isn't one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. I don't see how white women have benefitted the most. I went back to school and earned my degree. There were more black women in my classes than white. I worked hard all my life, starting at the bottom. Nothing was handed to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe because you are only one white woman.
> 
> Sally Kohn Affirmative Action Helps White Women More Than Others TIME.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This person knows this how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must not have read the link.
Click to expand...

No, I did not. I just know from personal experience that the statement isn't so.


----------



## Nutz

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof please about white women.  Also, you should focus on the women part not the white.
> 
> I agree that people should be hired based on qualifications and race isn't one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I don't see how white women have benefitted the most. I went back to school and earned my degree. There were more black women in my classes than white. I worked hard all my life, starting at the bottom. Nothing was handed to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe because you are only one white woman.
> 
> Sally Kohn Affirmative Action Helps White Women More Than Others TIME.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This person knows this how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must not have read the link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I did not. I just know from personal experience that the statement isn't so.
Click to expand...


----------



## squeeze berry

MizMolly said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't deny that it happened and that it was wrong.  What I said is that trying to make up for it using the same factor that was used is denying it is also wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is just wrong because what you're doing is using the "Intolerance" argument that goes
> 
> "Its intolerant to be intolerant or intolerance"
> 
> No helping the people who were adversely affected by a policy is not a bad thing.  Its an apology or sorts.
> 
> A weak one at that since AA isnt only for Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your logic is that it's OK to use a factor to benefit someone that if used against them would be wrong.  That's retarded.
> 
> Since I didn't do them wrong, I don't owe them an apology.  It's not my place to help someone I didn't wrong because I happen to be the same race as those who did.
> 
> AA damn sure isn't for whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying IF used against them.  IT WAS used against them.  Now how do you fix that?  By ignoring it?  Give 'em a pat on the back?
> 
> AA is used by more white women than any other group.  Messed up, Blacks should have a program for blacks.  Wouldnt you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof please about white women.  Also, you should focus on the women part not the white.
> 
> I agree that people should be hired based on qualifications and race isn't one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. I don't see how white women have benefitted the most. I went back to school and earned my degree. There were more black women in my classes than white. I worked hard all my life, starting at the bottom. Nothing was handed to me.
Click to expand...



how does Sally Kohn know that those 6 million white women would not have jobs without affirmative action?

never mind their education levels, IQs and test scores..
Sally Kohn says so


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof please about white women.  Also, you should focus on the women part not the white.
> 
> I agree that people should be hired based on qualifications and race isn't one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I don't see how white women have benefitted the most. I went back to school and earned my degree. There were more black women in my classes than white. I worked hard all my life, starting at the bottom. Nothing was handed to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe because you are only one white woman.
> 
> Sally Kohn Affirmative Action Helps White Women More Than Others TIME.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This person knows this how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must not have read the link.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I did not. I just know from personal experience that the statement isn't so.
Click to expand...

If you are afraid to read the study I cant really talk to you about your doubts.


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is just wrong because what you're doing is using the "Intolerance" argument that goes
> 
> "Its intolerant to be intolerant or intolerance"
> 
> No helping the people who were adversely affected by a policy is not a bad thing.  Its an apology or sorts.
> 
> A weak one at that since AA isnt only for Blacks.
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is that it's OK to use a factor to benefit someone that if used against them would be wrong.  That's retarded.
> 
> Since I didn't do them wrong, I don't owe them an apology.  It's not my place to help someone I didn't wrong because I happen to be the same race as those who did.
> 
> AA damn sure isn't for whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying IF used against them.  IT WAS used against them.  Now how do you fix that?  By ignoring it?  Give 'em a pat on the back?
> 
> AA is used by more white women than any other group.  Messed up, Blacks should have a program for blacks.  Wouldnt you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof please about white women.  Also, you should focus on the women part not the white.
> 
> I agree that people should be hired based on qualifications and race isn't one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. I don't see how white women have benefitted the most. I went back to school and earned my degree. There were more black women in my classes than white. I worked hard all my life, starting at the bottom. Nothing was handed to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how does Sally Kohn know that those 6 million white women would not have jobs without affirmative action?
> 
> never mind their education levels, IQs and test scores..
> Sally Kohn says so
Click to expand...

Because they used AA to get jobs.


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is that it's OK to use a factor to benefit someone that if used against them would be wrong.  That's retarded.
> 
> Since I didn't do them wrong, I don't owe them an apology.  It's not my place to help someone I didn't wrong because I happen to be the same race as those who did.
> 
> AA damn sure isn't for whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying IF used against them.  IT WAS used against them.  Now how do you fix that?  By ignoring it?  Give 'em a pat on the back?
> 
> AA is used by more white women than any other group.  Messed up, Blacks should have a program for blacks.  Wouldnt you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof please about white women.  Also, you should focus on the women part not the white.
> 
> I agree that people should be hired based on qualifications and race isn't one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. I don't see how white women have benefitted the most. I went back to school and earned my degree. There were more black women in my classes than white. I worked hard all my life, starting at the bottom. Nothing was handed to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how does Sally Kohn know that those 6 million white women would not have jobs without affirmative action?
> 
> never mind their education levels, IQs and test scores..
> Sally Kohn says so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they used AA to get jobs.
Click to expand...

How does anyone prove all these women got jobs because of AA, instead of their qualifIcations?


----------



## Nutz

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying IF used against them.  IT WAS used against them.  Now how do you fix that?  By ignoring it?  Give 'em a pat on the back?
> 
> AA is used by more white women than any other group.  Messed up, Blacks should have a program for blacks.  Wouldnt you agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof please about white women.  Also, you should focus on the women part not the white.
> 
> I agree that people should be hired based on qualifications and race isn't one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. I don't see how white women have benefitted the most. I went back to school and earned my degree. There were more black women in my classes than white. I worked hard all my life, starting at the bottom. Nothing was handed to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how does Sally Kohn know that those 6 million white women would not have jobs without affirmative action?
> 
> never mind their education levels, IQs and test scores..
> Sally Kohn says so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they used AA to get jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does anyone prove all these women got jobs because of AA, instead of their qualifIcations?
Click to expand...

The same way you prove the black girls were in your class b/c of AA or the same way you prove a blackie got a job b/c of AA.

Sorry, you are a white woman...if you think you accomplished anything on your merits...you have been deceived.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying IF used against them.  IT WAS used against them.  Now how do you fix that?  By ignoring it?  Give 'em a pat on the back?
> 
> AA is used by more white women than any other group.  Messed up, Blacks should have a program for blacks.  Wouldnt you agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof please about white women.  Also, you should focus on the women part not the white.
> 
> I agree that people should be hired based on qualifications and race isn't one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. I don't see how white women have benefitted the most. I went back to school and earned my degree. There were more black women in my classes than white. I worked hard all my life, starting at the bottom. Nothing was handed to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how does Sally Kohn know that those 6 million white women would not have jobs without affirmative action?
> 
> never mind their education levels, IQs and test scores..
> Sally Kohn says so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they used AA to get jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does anyone prove all these women got jobs because of AA, instead of their qualifIcations?
Click to expand...

They same way they do it for Black or Asian or Mexican people. They ask and or use reporting by employers.


----------



## MizMolly

Nutz said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof please about white women.  Also, you should focus on the women part not the white.
> 
> I agree that people should be hired based on qualifications and race isn't one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I don't see how white women have benefitted the most. I went back to school and earned my degree. There were more black women in my classes than white. I worked hard all my life, starting at the bottom. Nothing was handed to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how does Sally Kohn know that those 6 million white women would not have jobs without affirmative action?
> 
> never mind their education levels, IQs and test scores..
> Sally Kohn says so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they used AA to get jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does anyone prove all these women got jobs because of AA, instead of their qualifIcations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same way you prove the black girls were in your class b/c of AA or the same way you prove a blackie got a job b/c of AA.
> 
> Sorry, you are a white woman...if you think you accomplished anything on your merits...you have been deceived.
Click to expand...

I didn't say the black women were in my classes because of AA.


----------



## Nutz

MizMolly said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I don't see how white women have benefitted the most. I went back to school and earned my degree. There were more black women in my classes than white. I worked hard all my life, starting at the bottom. Nothing was handed to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how does Sally Kohn know that those 6 million white women would not have jobs without affirmative action?
> 
> never mind their education levels, IQs and test scores..
> Sally Kohn says so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they used AA to get jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does anyone prove all these women got jobs because of AA, instead of their qualifIcations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same way you prove the black girls were in your class b/c of AA or the same way you prove a blackie got a job b/c of AA.
> 
> Sorry, you are a white woman...if you think you accomplished anything on your merits...you have been deceived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say the black women were in my classes because of AA.
Click to expand...

Oh...you just felt it necessary to say there were black women in your class?


----------



## MizMolly

So, it appears that other posters on this thread find it impossible for white women to accomplish anything on their own through hard work and determination. Pretty sexist to think men are the only ones with brains. Pity.


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is that it's OK to use a factor to benefit someone that if used against them would be wrong.  That's retarded.
> 
> Since I didn't do them wrong, I don't owe them an apology.  It's not my place to help someone I didn't wrong because I happen to be the same race as those who did.
> 
> AA damn sure isn't for whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying IF used against them.  IT WAS used against them.  Now how do you fix that?  By ignoring it?  Give 'em a pat on the back?
> 
> AA is used by more white women than any other group.  Messed up, Blacks should have a program for blacks.  Wouldnt you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof please about white women.  Also, you should focus on the women part not the white.
> 
> I agree that people should be hired based on qualifications and race isn't one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. I don't see how white women have benefitted the most. I went back to school and earned my degree. There were more black women in my classes than white. I worked hard all my life, starting at the bottom. Nothing was handed to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how does Sally Kohn know that those 6 million white women would not have jobs without affirmative action?
> 
> never mind their education levels, IQs and test scores..
> Sally Kohn says so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they used AA to get jobs.
Click to expand...



prove they were not hired on merit


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> So, it appears that other posters on this thread find it impossible for white women to accomplish anything on their own through hard work and determination. Pretty sexist to think men are the only ones with brains. Pity.


I dont think that. I've known some pretty competent women in the work force. Some were white. AA has nothing to do with competency or brains. It has more to do with opportunity. There is nothing wrong with AA but lets not pretend white women have not been given those opportunities more when every single study shows the same result.


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying IF used against them.  IT WAS used against them.  Now how do you fix that?  By ignoring it?  Give 'em a pat on the back?
> 
> AA is used by more white women than any other group.  Messed up, Blacks should have a program for blacks.  Wouldnt you agree?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proof please about white women.  Also, you should focus on the women part not the white.
> 
> I agree that people should be hired based on qualifications and race isn't one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. I don't see how white women have benefitted the most. I went back to school and earned my degree. There were more black women in my classes than white. I worked hard all my life, starting at the bottom. Nothing was handed to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how does Sally Kohn know that those 6 million white women would not have jobs without affirmative action?
> 
> never mind their education levels, IQs and test scores..
> Sally Kohn says so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they used AA to get jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> prove they were not hired on merit
Click to expand...

I will after you prove all the studies are wrong.


----------



## Nutz

MizMolly said:


> So, it appears that other posters on this thread find it impossible for white women to accomplish anything on their own through hard work and determination. Pretty sexist to think men are the only ones with brains. Pity.


No one said you don't have brains, I am saying you more than likely benefited from AA - whether institutionalized or not - as a white women.


----------



## squeeze berry

MizMolly said:


> So, it appears that other posters on this thread find it impossible for white women to accomplish anything on their own through hard work and determination. Pretty sexist to think men are the only ones with brains. Pity.




you are responding to black males, the lowest of the low.  consider the source  you will be going around in circles with them and their pea brains

just a word of warning


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Proof please about white women.  Also, you should focus on the women part not the white.
> 
> I agree that people should be hired based on qualifications and race isn't one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I don't see how white women have benefitted the most. I went back to school and earned my degree. There were more black women in my classes than white. I worked hard all my life, starting at the bottom. Nothing was handed to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> how does Sally Kohn know that those 6 million white women would not have jobs without affirmative action?
> 
> never mind their education levels, IQs and test scores..
> Sally Kohn says so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they used AA to get jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> prove they were not hired on merit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will after you prove all the studies are wrong.
Click to expand...



 the bell curve


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I don't see how white women have benefitted the most. I went back to school and earned my degree. There were more black women in my classes than white. I worked hard all my life, starting at the bottom. Nothing was handed to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how does Sally Kohn know that those 6 million white women would not have jobs without affirmative action?
> 
> never mind their education levels, IQs and test scores..
> Sally Kohn says so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because they used AA to get jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> prove they were not hired on merit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will after you prove all the studies are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the bell curve
Click to expand...

Yes I agree the bell curve was soundly debunked but I am talking about the studies that say white women benefit more than anyone else from AA. Focus on the topic.


----------



## MizMolly

Nutz said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> how does Sally Kohn know that those 6 million white women would not have jobs without affirmative action?
> 
> never mind their education levels, IQs and test scores..
> Sally Kohn says so
> 
> 
> 
> Because they used AA to get jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How does anyone prove all these women got jobs because of AA, instead of their qualifIcations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same way you prove the black girls were in your class b/c of AA or the same way you prove a blackie got a job b/c of AA.
> 
> Sorry, you are a white woman...if you think you accomplished anything on your merits...you have been deceived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say the black women were in my classes because of AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...you just felt it necessary to say there were black women in your class?
Click to expand...

My post was a statement about how there weren't just white women going to college but many more black women were in my classes than white, there was no proof of AA for any if us. We were all there to advance our educations


----------



## Nutz

MizMolly said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because they used AA to get jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> How does anyone prove all these women got jobs because of AA, instead of their qualifIcations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The same way you prove the black girls were in your class b/c of AA or the same way you prove a blackie got a job b/c of AA.
> 
> Sorry, you are a white woman...if you think you accomplished anything on your merits...you have been deceived.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't say the black women were in my classes because of AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh...you just felt it necessary to say there were black women in your class?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My post was a statement about how there weren't just white women going to college but many more black women were in my classes than white, there was no proof of AA for any if us. We were all there to advance our educations
Click to expand...

Okay.


----------



## Nutz

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> how does Sally Kohn know that those 6 million white women would not have jobs without affirmative action?
> 
> never mind their education levels, IQs and test scores..
> Sally Kohn says so
> 
> 
> 
> Because they used AA to get jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> prove they were not hired on merit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will after you prove all the studies are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the bell curve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I agree the bell curve was soundly debunked but I am talking about the studies that say white women benefit more than anyone else from AA. Focus on the topic.
Click to expand...

RacistBerry is a recipient of AA...too stupid to comprehend and stay focused.


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it appears that other posters on this thread find it impossible for white women to accomplish anything on their own through hard work and determination. Pretty sexist to think men are the only ones with brains. Pity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are responding to black males, the lowest of the low.  consider the source  you will be going around in circles with them and their pea brains
> 
> just a word of warning
Click to expand...

Yes we have led you around in circles because you are not too bright and easily toyed with. Typically women are smarter than men and since you struggle to keep up with a toddler in most areas she should be able to converse easier than you.


----------



## MizMolly

Just because I am a white woman, this in no way makes it probable that I obtained degrees, jobs, etc. just because of my race and gender. Nobody handed anything to me. It is racist for anyone of another race to think so.


----------



## Nutz

MizMolly said:


> Just because I am a white woman, this in no way makes it probable that I obtained degrees, jobs, etc. just because of my race and gender. Nobody handed anything to me. It is racist for anyone of another race to think so.


But it is okay for whites to assume blacks benefit from AA?


----------



## MizMolly

People will believe what they want regardless of what I post on here. People can conduct studies, which really prove nothing. Nobody knows how hard I have worked during my lifetime, except family, friends and work related people. That's okay, everyone is entitled to their opinions.


----------



## MizMolly

Nutz said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I am a white woman, this in no way makes it probable that I obtained degrees, jobs, etc. just because of my race and gender. Nobody handed anything to me. It is racist for anyone of another race to think so.
> 
> 
> 
> But it is okay for whites to assume blacks benefit from AA?
Click to expand...

I didn't assume any such thing.


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it appears that other posters on this thread find it impossible for white women to accomplish anything on their own through hard work and determination. Pretty sexist to think men are the only ones with brains. Pity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are responding to black males, the lowest of the low.  consider the source  you will be going around in circles with them and their pea brains
> 
> just a word of warning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we have led you around in circles because you are not too bright and easily toyed with. Typically women are smarter than men and since you struggle to keep up with a toddler in most areas she should be able to converse easier than you.
Click to expand...



the Bell Curve was never debunked

and Carib Gal wiped the floor with you


----------



## squeeze berry

Nutz said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I am a white woman, this in no way makes it probable that I obtained degrees, jobs, etc. just because of my race and gender. Nobody handed anything to me. It is racist for anyone of another race to think so.
> 
> 
> 
> But it is okay for whites to assume blacks benefit from AA?
Click to expand...



we don't assume


----------



## Nutz

squeeze berry said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I am a white woman, this in no way makes it probable that I obtained degrees, jobs, etc. just because of my race and gender. Nobody handed anything to me. It is racist for anyone of another race to think so.
> 
> 
> 
> But it is okay for whites to assume blacks benefit from AA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we don't assume
Click to expand...

LOL...you are just a failure...we know why you are jealous of the blacks.


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it appears that other posters on this thread find it impossible for white women to accomplish anything on their own through hard work and determination. Pretty sexist to think men are the only ones with brains. Pity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are responding to black males, the lowest of the low.  consider the source  you will be going around in circles with them and their pea brains
> 
> just a word of warning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we have led you around in circles because you are not too bright and easily toyed with. Typically women are smarter than men and since you struggle to keep up with a toddler in most areas she should be able to converse easier than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the Bell Curve was never debunked
> 
> and Carib Gal wiped the floor with you
Click to expand...

The bell curve has been laughed out of town and carib gal is so embarrassed over the truth of her self hate she hasnt been around for a couple of weeks now. Your deflection however is noted. Obviously you cant prove the studies were wrong but nice attempt to distract from that.


----------



## Asclepias

Nutz said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I am a white woman, this in no way makes it probable that I obtained degrees, jobs, etc. just because of my race and gender. Nobody handed anything to me. It is racist for anyone of another race to think so.
> 
> 
> 
> But it is okay for whites to assume blacks benefit from AA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we don't assume
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...you are just a failure...we know why you are jealous of the blacks.
Click to expand...

Squeeze is just mad because he doesnt want those white women around Black men. He knows what happens because his ex left him for a Black guy.


----------



## MizMolly

Well, now that it is settled, I did not benefit from AA, yall have a wonderful evening. Lol


----------



## Nutz

MizMolly said:


> Well, now that it is settled, I did not benefit from AA, y


okay


----------



## katsteve2012

MizMolly said:


> So, it appears that other posters on this thread find it impossible for white women to accomplish anything on their own through hard work and determination. Pretty sexist to think men are the only ones with brains. Pity.






squeeze berry said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it appears that other posters on this thread find it impossible for white women to accomplish anything on their own through hard work and determination. Pretty sexist to think men are the only ones with brains. Pity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are responding to black males, the lowest of the low.  consider the source  you will be going around in circles with them and their pea brains
> 
> just a word of warning
Click to expand...


This is a laugh, coming from one of the most uneducated, misinformed individuals who posts in this forum.

The white female that you are responding to is undoubtedly head and shoulders above you in all categories, as are the few black males who post here.

Now......go finish sweeping the floor and cleaning the restrooms.


----------



## rightwinger

MizMolly said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't deny that it happened and that it was wrong.  What I said is that trying to make up for it using the same factor that was used is denying it is also wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is just wrong because what you're doing is using the "Intolerance" argument that goes
> 
> "Its intolerant to be intolerant or intolerance"
> 
> No helping the people who were adversely affected by a policy is not a bad thing.  Its an apology or sorts.
> 
> A weak one at that since AA isnt only for Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your logic is that it's OK to use a factor to benefit someone that if used against them would be wrong.  That's retarded.
> 
> Since I didn't do them wrong, I don't owe them an apology.  It's not my place to help someone I didn't wrong because I happen to be the same race as those who did.
> 
> AA damn sure isn't for whites.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying IF used against them.  IT WAS used against them.  Now how do you fix that?  By ignoring it?  Give 'em a pat on the back?
> 
> AA is used by more white women than any other group.  Messed up, Blacks should have a program for blacks.  Wouldnt you agree?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Proof please about white women.  Also, you should focus on the women part not the white.
> 
> I agree that people should be hired based on qualifications and race isn't one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree. I don't see how white women have benefitted the most. I went back to school and earned my degree. There were more black women in my classes than white. I worked hard all my life, starting at the bottom. Nothing was handed to me.
Click to expand...

Good for you
If you got a job as a nurse, teacher or secretary you probably were not helped by affirmative action.  Anything else and you were
You say you started at the bottom?  Prior to affirmative action, you would have stayed there


----------



## rightwinger

MizMolly said:


> So, it appears that other posters on this thread find it impossible for white women to accomplish anything on their own through hard work and determination. Pretty sexist to think men are the only ones with brains. Pity.


It's not that women before affirmative action didn't work hard or have brains but that their efforts were not recognized. It was a mans world and women had their place in it


----------



## katsteve2012

MizMolly said:


> Just because I am a white woman, this in no way makes it probable that I obtained degrees, jobs, etc. just because of my race and gender. Nobody handed anything to me. It is racist for anyone of another race to think so.




It is not my choice to be agreed with in an anonymous forum, so I will say that you sound like a hard working woman who made it on her own.

Truthfully, some of best and brightest individuals that I have ever had report to me before retiring were women in general. Black, white and brown. In most cases they were focused and committed, and also brought another dimension with their skill set...compassion for people.

The truth us that AA, has helped get women as a collective out of the kitchen and leveled the playing field.

The weak and spineless white males in general who oppose AA, in general are the ones who are insecure, and cannot effectively compete without preferential treatment.

That being said, congratulations and hats off to your success.


----------



## katsteve2012

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, it appears that other posters on this thread find it impossible for white women to accomplish anything on their own through hard work and determination. Pretty sexist to think men are the only ones with brains. Pity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are responding to black males, the lowest of the low.  consider the source  you will be going around in circles with them and their pea brains
> 
> just a word of warning
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we have led you around in circles because you are not too bright and easily toyed with. Typically women are smarter than men and since you struggle to keep up with a toddler in most areas she should be able to converse easier than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> the Bell Curve was never debunked
> 
> and Carib Gal wiped the floor with you
Click to expand...


You're presence, and obvious deficiencies  along with some of your other cartoon pals here is enough in itself to debunk the "Bell Curve".

Go get a GED.


----------



## squeeze berry

katsteve2012 said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I am a white woman, this in no way makes it probable that I obtained degrees, jobs, etc. just because of my race and gender. Nobody handed anything to me. It is racist for anyone of another race to think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weak and spineless white males in general who oppose AA, in general are the ones who are insecure, and cannot effectively compete without preferential treatment.
Click to expand...


----------



## squeeze berry

Nutz said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I am a white woman, this in no way makes it probable that I obtained degrees, jobs, etc. just because of my race and gender. Nobody handed anything to me. It is racist for anyone of another race to think so.
> 
> 
> 
> But it is okay for whites to assume blacks benefit from AA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we don't assume
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...you are just a failure...we know why you are jealous of the blacks.
Click to expand...


----------



## reconmark

squeeze berry said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I am a white woman, this in no way makes it probable that I obtained degrees, jobs, etc. just because of my race and gender. Nobody handed anything to me. It is racist for anyone of another race to think so.
> 
> 
> 
> But it is okay for whites to assume blacks benefit from AA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we don't assume
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL...you are just a failure...we know why you are jealous of the blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hey stupid ass, which "IQ" tests were these results extrapolated from????

Hint: Not a single one...


----------



## katsteve2012

squeeze berry said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I am a white woman, this in no way makes it probable that I obtained degrees, jobs, etc. just because of my race and gender. Nobody handed anything to me. It is racist for anyone of another race to think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weak and spineless white males in general who oppose AA, in general are the ones who are insecure, and cannot effectively compete without preferential treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


And those test results have nothing to do with you as an INDIVIDUAL. Being part of a collective does not by default make you a part of the more intelligent percentage of that collective. 

If you had a complete brain cell you would know that.


----------



## squeeze berry

katsteve2012 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I am a white woman, this in no way makes it probable that I obtained degrees, jobs, etc. just because of my race and gender. Nobody handed anything to me. It is racist for anyone of another race to think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weak and spineless white males in general who oppose AA, in general are the ones who are insecure, and cannot effectively compete without preferential treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And those test results have nothing to do with you as an INDIVIDUAL. Being part of a collective does not by default make you a part of the more intelligent percentage of that collective.
> 
> If you had a complete brain cell you would know that.
Click to expand...



I already know that and have stated as such

just don't wonder why blacks as a collective are behind in SES

Affirmative action is for you b/c of your collective stupidity

you are the prime example ******


----------



## Asclepias

Thats weird. White males have unfettered AA for 400 years and they are whining about Blacks having partial AA for 50 years? Squeeze ancestors had all that time to build a legacy and still couldnt get it done.


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> Thats weird. White males have unfettered AA for 400 years and they are whining about Blacks having partial AA for 50 years? Squeeze ancestors had all that time to build a legacy and still couldnt get it done.




link to my 400 years of AA


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats weird. White males have unfettered AA for 400 years and they are whining about Blacks having partial AA for 50 years? Squeeze ancestors had all that time to build a legacy and still couldnt get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link to my 400 years of AA
Click to expand...

Chart of the Thirteen Original Colonies - Basic Information on the Founding of the 13 Colonies


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats weird. White males have unfettered AA for 400 years and they are whining about Blacks having partial AA for 50 years? Squeeze ancestors had all that time to build a legacy and still couldnt get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link to my 400 years of AA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chart of the Thirteen Original Colonies - Basic Information on the Founding of the 13 Colonies
Click to expand...





hint stupid

 I'm not 400 years old


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats weird. White males have unfettered AA for 400 years and they are whining about Blacks having partial AA for 50 years? Squeeze ancestors had all that time to build a legacy and still couldnt get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link to my 400 years of AA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chart of the Thirteen Original Colonies - Basic Information on the Founding of the 13 Colonies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hint stupid
> 
> I'm not 400 years old
Click to expand...

Where did I say you were stupid?


----------



## rightwinger

Affirmative action ended the monopoly that white males had on top level jobs


----------



## Asclepias

This is why Squeeze is whining.


----------



## protectionist

ClosedCaption said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should AA go away?
> 
> 
> 
> You're so-called "peaceful revolution" could have been attained by supplying AA for those who NEED it (based on economic class), without being racist, based on race, and sexist, based on gender.  Them within, that context, the jobs could be given based on qualifications.
> 
> It should go away, because it is a disgrace to America, that has maliciously, racistly discriminated against (by far) more people than anything else, for 50 years, and reparations should be now paid to compensate the victims of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AA is supplied to those that need it.  The problem seems to be that you have determined that millions of beneficaries of that policy didnt really "need it"...Whatever that means.
> 
> And the entire reason you think it should go away is because....you think so.  You have anything else or thats the gist?
Click to expand...

You have it wrong.  AA is NOT supplied to those who NEED it.  I happen to support AA based on economic class, ie. financial NEED.  AA is instead, based on race and sex, and thereby can (and often is) given to minorities * women who are OK financially (if not wealthy) people who DON'T NEED IT, while discriminating against poor Whites who DO NEED IT.  Got it now ?


----------



## squeeze berry

rightwinger said:


> Affirmative action ended the monopoly that white males had on top level jobs




then it should be discontinued


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> Affirmative action ended the monopoly that white males had on top level jobs


Affirmative action has to do with far more than just top level jobs.


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action ended the monopoly that white males had on top level jobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then it should be discontinued
Click to expand...

We need 350 more years. Fair is fair.


----------



## protectionist

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should AA go away?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If considering race to not hire someone is wrong, considering race to hire them is also wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thats just stupid because you ignore the fact that some groups were denied employment just for being who they are.  Since going "hey everybody be fair mmkay?" didnt work something had to be done.
> 
> what do you propose to help people who are discriminated against?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it's OK to use race to make up for what happened in the past?  That's stupid.
> 
> Do something about those that did the discriminating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're right, when someone is wronged the best way to deal with it is to ignore it.  And ignore it because someone says you should and no other reason than that.
> 
> What should be done to those that discriminate?  I will love to hear this one.  Jail?  Fines?
Click to expand...

Those that discriminate are those who support and push Affirmative Action.  AA is the largest (by far) amount of racial discrimination, against the largest group of people (Whites), over the past 51 years.
So I'll tell you what should be done with those AA discriminators.  They should be made to pay reparations$$$$ to all the Whites that they discriminated against, and have damaged for decades.


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action ended the monopoly that white males had on top level jobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then it should be discontinued
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We need 350 more years. Fair is fair.
Click to expand...



you need all the help you can get


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action ended the monopoly that white males had on top level jobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then it should be discontinued
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We need 350 more years. Fair is fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you need all the help you can get
Click to expand...

So that means you are going to stop whining about Blacks having 400 years of partial AA?


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> Affirmative action has been a major success in this country that all Americans have benefitted from


That is preposterous.  I just stated what AA has been, and as the largest, malicious racial discrimination against the largest # of people, of 51 years, it is also one of America's top disgraces which has ruined hundreds of millions of people lives + kept many poor Whites mired in poverty.

  I saw poverty in many Black and Hispanic communities. None of them were nearly as bad as the poverty I saw in the mountain areas of East Tennessee, Eastern Kentucky, and western North Carolina, all among white people.

I never saw Blacks and Hispanics in the cities going without a pair of shoes until they were 10 years old. Even going to school barefoot. I never saw Blacks and Hispanics in the cities without indoor plumbing in their homes. This was common among Whites in the southern mountains, whose water consisted of an outside pump, or retrieving water from a nearby stream (similar to how the pioneers did it 200 years ago).


----------



## protectionist

Conservative65 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should AA go away?
> 
> 
> 
> You're so-called "peaceful revolution" could have been attained by supplying AA for those who NEED it (based on economic class), without being racist, based on race, and sexist, based on gender.  Them within, that context, the jobs could be given based on qualifications.
> 
> It should go away, because it is a disgrace to America, that has maliciously, racistly discriminated against (by far) more people than anything else, for 50 years, and reparations should be now paid to compensate the victims of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever noticed how the supporters of AA says it's OK to use race if it benefits certain groups but using the same factor to deny is wrong?
Click to expand...

Which is why they are total HYPOCRITES.


----------



## protectionist

ClosedCaption said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so-called "peaceful revolution" could have been attained by supplying AA for those who NEED it (based on economic class), without being racist, based on race, and sexist, based on gender.  Them within, that context, the jobs could be given based on qualifications.
> 
> It should go away, because it is a disgrace to America, that has maliciously, racistly discriminated against (by far) more people than anything else, for 50 years, and reparations should be now paid to compensate the victims of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AA is supplied to those that need it.  The problem seems to be that you have determined that millions of beneficaries of that policy didnt really "need it"...Whatever that means.
> 
> And the entire reason you think it should go away is because....you think so.  You have anything else or thats the gist?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The entire reason I say it should go away is because it uses a factor to benefit that *would be* considered wrong is used to deny.
> 
> Seems you've determined that millions of beneficiaries needed it, whatever that means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont know but either you dont know that discrimation has actually happened or you dont care that it did happen.  Thats the only way you can have an idea that righting wrongs is petty.
> 
> I didnt say they needed it but YOU DID SAY it should be for only those that "need it".  You shouldnt say things if you cant explain what they mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't deny that it happened and that it was wrong.  What I said is that trying to make up for it using the same factor that was used is denying it is also wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is just wrong because what you're doing is using the "Intolerance" argument that goes
> 
> "Its intolerant to be intolerant or intolerance"
> 
> No helping the people who were adversely affected by a policy is not a bad thing.  Its an apology or sorts.
> 
> A weak one at that since AA isnt only for Blacks.
Click to expand...


AA often IS only for Blacks.  I, and 16 other non-Blacks were denied assistantships in our graduate school.  8 assistantships were granted.  ALL to the only 8 Blacks who applied.  And among those who were denied, were women, Hispanics, and Asians.


----------



## rightwinger

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action ended the monopoly that white males had on top level jobs
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has to do with far more than just top level jobs.
Click to expand...

It sure does
It is about providing opportunity


----------



## rightwinger

protectionist said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> AA is supplied to those that need it.  The problem seems to be that you have determined that millions of beneficaries of that policy didnt really "need it"...Whatever that means.
> 
> And the entire reason you think it should go away is because....you think so.  You have anything else or thats the gist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire reason I say it should go away is because it uses a factor to benefit that *would be* considered wrong is used to deny.
> 
> Seems you've determined that millions of beneficiaries needed it, whatever that means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont know but either you dont know that discrimation has actually happened or you dont care that it did happen.  Thats the only way you can have an idea that righting wrongs is petty.
> 
> I didnt say they needed it but YOU DID SAY it should be for only those that "need it".  You shouldnt say things if you cant explain what they mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't deny that it happened and that it was wrong.  What I said is that trying to make up for it using the same factor that was used is denying it is also wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is just wrong because what you're doing is using the "Intolerance" argument that goes
> 
> "Its intolerant to be intolerant or intolerance"
> 
> No helping the people who were adversely affected by a policy is not a bad thing.  Its an apology or sorts.
> 
> A weak one at that since AA isnt only for Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AA often IS only for Blacks.  I, and 16 other non-Blacks were denied assistantships in our graduate school.  8 assistantships were granted.  ALL to the only 8 Blacks who applied.  And among those who were denied, were women, Hispanics, and Asians.
Click to expand...

I call bullshit


----------



## rightwinger

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has been a major success in this country that all Americans have benefitted from
> 
> 
> 
> That is preposterous.  I just stated what AA has been, and as the largest, malicious racial discrimination against the largest # of people, of 51 years, it is also one of America's top disgraces which has ruined hundreds of millions of people lives + kept many poor Whites mired in poverty.
> 
> I saw poverty in many Black and Hispanic communities. None of them were nearly as bad as the poverty I saw in the mountain areas of East Tennessee, Eastern Kentucky, and western North Carolina, all among white people.
> 
> I never saw Blacks and Hispanics in the cities going without a pair of shoes until they were 10 years old. Even going to school barefoot. I never saw Blacks and Hispanics in the cities without indoor plumbing in their homes. This was common among Whites in the southern mountains, whose water consisted of an outside pump, or retrieving water from a nearby stream (similar to how the pioneers did it 200 years ago).
> 
> View attachment 36496
Click to expand...

Affirmative Action has been a major success
Prior to affirmative action, women and blacks knew their place in the workforce. Affirmative action opened up all jobs


----------



## squeeze berry

rightwinger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has been a major success in this country that all Americans have benefitted from
> 
> 
> 
> That is preposterous.  I just stated what AA has been, and as the largest, malicious racial discrimination against the largest # of people, of 51 years, it is also one of America's top disgraces which has ruined hundreds of millions of people lives + kept many poor Whites mired in poverty.
> 
> I saw poverty in many Black and Hispanic communities. None of them were nearly as bad as the poverty I saw in the mountain areas of East Tennessee, Eastern Kentucky, and western North Carolina, all among white people.
> 
> I never saw Blacks and Hispanics in the cities going without a pair of shoes until they were 10 years old. Even going to school barefoot. I never saw Blacks and Hispanics in the cities without indoor plumbing in their homes. This was common among Whites in the southern mountains, whose water consisted of an outside pump, or retrieving water from a nearby stream (similar to how the pioneers did it 200 years ago).
> 
> View attachment 36496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Affirmative Action has been a major success
> Prior to affirmative action, women and blacks knew their place in the workforce. Affirmative action opened up all jobs
Click to expand...



then it's no longer needed since you are speaking in the past tense


----------



## rightwinger

squeeze berry said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has been a major success in this country that all Americans have benefitted from
> 
> 
> 
> That is preposterous.  I just stated what AA has been, and as the largest, malicious racial discrimination against the largest # of people, of 51 years, it is also one of America's top disgraces which has ruined hundreds of millions of people lives + kept many poor Whites mired in poverty.
> 
> I saw poverty in many Black and Hispanic communities. None of them were nearly as bad as the poverty I saw in the mountain areas of East Tennessee, Eastern Kentucky, and western North Carolina, all among white people.
> 
> I never saw Blacks and Hispanics in the cities going without a pair of shoes until they were 10 years old. Even going to school barefoot. I never saw Blacks and Hispanics in the cities without indoor plumbing in their homes. This was common among Whites in the southern mountains, whose water consisted of an outside pump, or retrieving water from a nearby stream (similar to how the pioneers did it 200 years ago).
> 
> View attachment 36496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Affirmative Action has been a major success
> Prior to affirmative action, women and blacks knew their place in the workforce. Affirmative action opened up all jobs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then it's no longer needed since you are speaking in the past tense
Click to expand...


If it is no longer needed, then business has no problem meeting the requirements
We don't want to slide back to where we were in the 50s do we?


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action ended the monopoly that white males had on top level jobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then it should be discontinued
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We need 350 more years. Fair is fair.
Click to expand...

YOU don't need even ONE more year..  How many years did YOU live under Jim Crow laws ?  Whites need 51 more years.  That's how long we've been living under Affirmative Action racism.


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has been a major success in this country that all Americans have benefitted from
> 
> 
> 
> That is preposterous.  I just stated what AA has been, and as the largest, malicious racial discrimination against the largest # of people, of 51 years, it is also one of America's top disgraces which has ruined hundreds of millions of people lives + kept many poor Whites mired in poverty.
> 
> I saw poverty in many Black and Hispanic communities. None of them were nearly as bad as the poverty I saw in the mountain areas of East Tennessee, Eastern Kentucky, and western North Carolina, all among white people.
> 
> I never saw Blacks and Hispanics in the cities going without a pair of shoes until they were 10 years old. Even going to school barefoot. I never saw Blacks and Hispanics in the cities without indoor plumbing in their homes. This was common among Whites in the southern mountains, whose water consisted of an outside pump, or retrieving water from a nearby stream (similar to how the pioneers did it 200 years ago).
> 
> View attachment 36496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Affirmative Action has been a major success
> Prior to affirmative action, women and blacks knew their place in the workforce. Affirmative action opened up all jobs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then it's no longer needed since you are speaking in the past tense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it is no longer needed, then business has no problem meeting the requirements
> We don't want to slide back to where we were in the 50s do we?
Click to expand...


You mean before the worst racial discrimination (AKA Affirmative Action) too place ?  Yes, that's exactly what we need to be.  Plus reparations$$$$$$$$ paid to all the Whites who suffered all the malicious racial discrimination of AA for 51 years.  But this money shouldn't be paid out of the general taxes. It should be paid by the AA discriminators, who have supported and pushed this national disgrace for 5 decades.


----------



## rightwinger

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has been a major success in this country that all Americans have benefitted from
> 
> 
> 
> That is preposterous.  I just stated what AA has been, and as the largest, malicious racial discrimination against the largest # of people, of 51 years, it is also one of America's top disgraces which has ruined hundreds of millions of people lives + kept many poor Whites mired in poverty.
> 
> I saw poverty in many Black and Hispanic communities. None of them were nearly as bad as the poverty I saw in the mountain areas of East Tennessee, Eastern Kentucky, and western North Carolina, all among white people.
> 
> I never saw Blacks and Hispanics in the cities going without a pair of shoes until they were 10 years old. Even going to school barefoot. I never saw Blacks and Hispanics in the cities without indoor plumbing in their homes. This was common among Whites in the southern mountains, whose water consisted of an outside pump, or retrieving water from a nearby stream (similar to how the pioneers did it 200 years ago).
> 
> View attachment 36496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Affirmative Action has been a major success
> Prior to affirmative action, women and blacks knew their place in the workforce. Affirmative action opened up all jobs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then it's no longer needed since you are speaking in the past tense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it is no longer needed, then business has no problem meeting the requirements
> We don't want to slide back to where we were in the 50s do we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean before the worst racial discrimination (AKA Affirmative Action) too place ?  Yes, that's exactly what we need to be.  Plus reparations$$$$$$$$ paid to all the Whites who suffered all the malicious racial discrimination of AA for 51 years.  But this money shouldn't be paid out of the general taxes. It should be paid by the AA discriminators, who have supported and pushed this national disgrace for 5 decades.
Click to expand...

It sure made it rough on white males who no longer had the top jobs reserved for them


----------



## katsteve2012

squeeze berry said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just because I am a white woman, this in no way makes it probable that I obtained degrees, jobs, etc. just because of my race and gender. Nobody handed anything to me. It is racist for anyone of another race to think so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The weak and spineless white males in general who oppose AA, in general are the ones who are insecure, and cannot effectively compete without preferential treatment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And those test results have nothing to do with you as an INDIVIDUAL. Being part of a collective does not by default make you a part of the more intelligent percentage of that collective.
> 
> If you had a complete brain cell you would know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I already know that and have stated as such
> 
> just don't wonder why blacks as a collective are behind in SES
> 
> Affirmative action is for you b/c of your collective stupidity
> 
> you are the prime example ******[/QUOTE
> 
> Congratulations. You actually  posted and puntuated an "almost" complete sentence. Who helped you write it?
> 
> And yes, I am a "prime example" of someone who calls an idiot an idiot when I see one.
Click to expand...


----------



## katsteve2012

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats weird. White males have unfettered AA for 400 years and they are whining about Blacks having partial AA for 50 years? Squeeze ancestors had all that time to build a legacy and still couldnt get it done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link to my 400 years of AA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chart of the Thirteen Original Colonies - Basic Information on the Founding of the 13 Colonies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hint stupid
> 
> I'm not 400 years old
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say you were stupid?
Click to expand...


You didn't. I did.


----------



## katsteve2012

protectionist said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> AA is supplied to those that need it.  The problem seems to be that you have determined that millions of beneficaries of that policy didnt really "need it"...Whatever that means.
> 
> And the entire reason you think it should go away is because....you think so.  You have anything else or thats the gist?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The entire reason I say it should go away is because it uses a factor to benefit that *would be* considered wrong is used to deny.
> 
> Seems you've determined that millions of beneficiaries needed it, whatever that means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont know but either you dont know that discrimation has actually happened or you dont care that it did happen.  Thats the only way you can have an idea that righting wrongs is petty.
> 
> I didnt say they needed it but YOU DID SAY it should be for only those that "need it".  You shouldnt say things if you cant explain what they mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't deny that it happened and that it was wrong.  What I said is that trying to make up for it using the same factor that was used is denying it is also wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is just wrong because what you're doing is using the "Intolerance" argument that goes
> 
> "Its intolerant to be intolerant or intolerance"
> 
> No helping the people who were adversely affected by a policy is not a bad thing.  Its an apology or sorts.
> 
> A weak one at that since AA isnt only for Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AA often IS only for Blacks.  I, and 16 other non-Blacks were denied assistantships in our graduate school.  8 assistantships were granted.  ALL to the only 8 Blacks who applied.  And among those who were denied, were women, Hispanics, and Asians.
Click to expand...


How long ago was that? At the inception of the initiative, some blacks(not all) were the beneficiaries of AA, simply because those are the blacks who grew up in an era of legalized discrimination.


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is preposterous.  I just stated what AA has been, and as the largest, malicious racial discrimination against the largest # of people, of 51 years, it is also one of America's top disgraces which has ruined hundreds of millions of people lives + kept many poor Whites mired in poverty.
> 
> I saw poverty in many Black and Hispanic communities. None of them were nearly as bad as the poverty I saw in the mountain areas of East Tennessee, Eastern Kentucky, and western North Carolina, all among white people.
> 
> I never saw Blacks and Hispanics in the cities going without a pair of shoes until they were 10 years old. Even going to school barefoot. I never saw Blacks and Hispanics in the cities without indoor plumbing in their homes. This was common among Whites in the southern mountains, whose water consisted of an outside pump, or retrieving water from a nearby stream (similar to how the pioneers did it 200 years ago).
> 
> View attachment 36496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative Action has been a major success
> Prior to affirmative action, women and blacks knew their place in the workforce. Affirmative action opened up all jobs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then it's no longer needed since you are speaking in the past tense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it is no longer needed, then business has no problem meeting the requirements
> We don't want to slide back to where we were in the 50s do we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean before the worst racial discrimination (AKA Affirmative Action) too place ?  Yes, that's exactly what we need to be.  Plus reparations$$$$$$$$ paid to all the Whites who suffered all the malicious racial discrimination of AA for 51 years.  But this money shouldn't be paid out of the general taxes. It should be paid by the AA discriminators, who have supported and pushed this national disgrace for 5 decades.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sure made it rough on white males who no longer had the top jobs reserved for them
Click to expand...


It sure made it rough on White males, White women, Hispanics, Asians, American Indians, and everyone not Black, and for jobs on ALL LEVELS.  Same with college admissions, financial aid, business loans, etc


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action ended the monopoly that white males had on top level jobs
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has to do with far more than just top level jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sure does
> It is about providing opportunity
Click to expand...

For blacks, *while DENYING opportunities to others* (AKA malicious, despicable, racist discrimination)


----------



## protectionist

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The entire reason I say it should go away is because it uses a factor to benefit that *would be* considered wrong is used to deny.
> 
> Seems you've determined that millions of beneficiaries needed it, whatever that means.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know but either you dont know that discrimation has actually happened or you dont care that it did happen.  Thats the only way you can have an idea that righting wrongs is petty.
> 
> I didnt say they needed it but YOU DID SAY it should be for only those that "need it".  You shouldnt say things if you cant explain what they mean
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't deny that it happened and that it was wrong.  What I said is that trying to make up for it using the same factor that was used is denying it is also wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is just wrong because what you're doing is using the "Intolerance" argument that goes
> 
> "Its intolerant to be intolerant or intolerance"
> 
> No helping the people who were adversely affected by a policy is not a bad thing.  Its an apology or sorts.
> 
> A weak one at that since AA isnt only for Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AA often IS only for Blacks.  I, and 16 other non-Blacks were denied assistantships in our graduate school.  8 assistantships were granted.  ALL to the only 8 Blacks who applied.  And among those who were denied, were women, Hispanics, and Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long ago was that? At the inception of the initiative, some blacks(not all) were the beneficiaries of AA, simply because those are the blacks who grew up in an era of legalized discrimination.
Click to expand...

It was 1977, so the people there, were mostly about 21 years old, so they would have been 8 years old when the 1964 Civil Rights Acts were passed and AA began (too young to have been victim of race discrimination.  Well within the age to be race discrimination (AA) beneficiaries.


----------



## Wry Catcher

A *consent decree* is an agreement or settlement to resolve a dispute between two parties without admission of guilt and most often refers to such a type of settlement in the United States.
Many political subdivisions in the US agree to work toward a work force which is demographically close to the racial, ethnic, age and gender of the community they serve
Such an agreement recognizes passed injustices and works toward realizing Social Justice, defined as the view that everyone deserves equal economic, political and social rights and opportunities.  
Now who would oppose such an outcome?


----------



## protectionist

Wry Catcher said:


> A *consent decree* is an agreement or settlement to resolve a dispute between two parties without admission of guilt and most often refers to such a type of settlement in the United States.
> Many political subdivisions in the US agree to work toward a work force which is demographically close to the racial, ethnic, age and gender of the community they serve
> Such an agreement recognizes passed injustices and works toward realizing Social Justice, defined as the view that everyone deserves equal economic, political and social rights and opportunities.
> Now who would oppose such an outcome?


It would be nice if it worked toward recognizing the past injustices of the past 51 years of racial discrimination against Whites, by affirmative action, but as one of the long time victims of these past injustices, I would rather just receive a *lump sum reparations$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ payment + a major increase in my Social Security payment amount.  *All to compensate for the reduced payment I now receive as a result of the lower pay jobs I had to accept, as a result of affirmative action, + the periods of umemployment, which reduce my current payment amount even more.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action ended the monopoly that white males had on top level jobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then it should be discontinued
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We need 350 more years. Fair is fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU don't need even ONE more year..  How many years did YOU live under Jim Crow laws ?  Whites need 51 more years.  That's how long we've been living under Affirmative Action racism.
Click to expand...

Thats what you get. You should have told your previous generations not to be lazy.. We need a turn at 400 years of privilege. I say do away with partial AA for Black people and give them full fledged AA like white males had for 400 years.


----------



## squeeze berry

rightwinger said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has been a major success in this country that all Americans have benefitted from
> 
> 
> 
> That is preposterous.  I just stated what AA has been, and as the largest, malicious racial discrimination against the largest # of people, of 51 years, it is also one of America's top disgraces which has ruined hundreds of millions of people lives + kept many poor Whites mired in poverty.
> 
> I saw poverty in many Black and Hispanic communities. None of them were nearly as bad as the poverty I saw in the mountain areas of East Tennessee, Eastern Kentucky, and western North Carolina, all among white people.
> 
> I never saw Blacks and Hispanics in the cities going without a pair of shoes until they were 10 years old. Even going to school barefoot. I never saw Blacks and Hispanics in the cities without indoor plumbing in their homes. This was common among Whites in the southern mountains, whose water consisted of an outside pump, or retrieving water from a nearby stream (similar to how the pioneers did it 200 years ago).
> 
> View attachment 36496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Affirmative Action has been a major success
> Prior to affirmative action, women and blacks knew their place in the workforce. Affirmative action opened up all jobs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then it's no longer needed since you are speaking in the past tense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it is no longer needed, then business has no problem meeting the requirements
> We don't want to slide back to where we were in the 50s do we?
Click to expand...



we are sliding back now b/c of AA


----------



## rightwinger

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action ended the monopoly that white males had on top level jobs
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has to do with far more than just top level jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sure does
> It is about providing opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For blacks, *while DENYING opportunities to others* (AKA malicious, despicable, racist discrimination)
Click to expand...

Actually, it opened up the field for everyone


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action ended the monopoly that white males had on top level jobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then it should be discontinued
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We need 350 more years. Fair is fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU don't need even ONE more year..  How many years did YOU live under Jim Crow laws ?  Whites need 51 more years.  That's how long we've been living under Affirmative Action racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what you get. You should have told your previous generations not to be lazy.. We need a turn at 400 years of privilege. I say do away with partial AA for Black people and give them full fledged AA like white males had for 400 years.
Click to expand...

That's because you are a despicable piece of racist garbage, and YOU KNOW IT.


----------



## protectionist

squeeze berry said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has been a major success in this country that all Americans have benefitted from
> 
> 
> 
> That is preposterous.  I just stated what AA has been, and as the largest, malicious racial discrimination against the largest # of people, of 51 years, it is also one of America's top disgraces which has ruined hundreds of millions of people lives + kept many poor Whites mired in poverty.
> 
> I saw poverty in many Black and Hispanic communities. None of them were nearly as bad as the poverty I saw in the mountain areas of East Tennessee, Eastern Kentucky, and western North Carolina, all among white people.
> 
> I never saw Blacks and Hispanics in the cities going without a pair of shoes until they were 10 years old. Even going to school barefoot. I never saw Blacks and Hispanics in the cities without indoor plumbing in their homes. This was common among Whites in the southern mountains, whose water consisted of an outside pump, or retrieving water from a nearby stream (similar to how the pioneers did it 200 years ago).
> 
> View attachment 36496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Affirmative Action has been a major success
> Prior to affirmative action, women and blacks knew their place in the workforce. Affirmative action opened up all jobs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then it's no longer needed since you are speaking in the past tense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it is no longer needed, then business has no problem meeting the requirements
> We don't want to slide back to where we were in the 50s do we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we are sliding back now b/c of AA
Click to expand...


Notice how nowadays we see lots of things that are crazy, unexplainable, weird, and downright idiotic ?  Seems like the whole country is going nuts ? You can bet underneath it all, some unqualified affirmative action nitwit is responsible for it.


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action ended the monopoly that white males had on top level jobs
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has to do with far more than just top level jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sure does
> It is about providing opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For blacks, *while DENYING opportunities to others* (AKA malicious, despicable, racist discrimination)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it opened up the field for everyone
Click to expand...

So that's the line they've been feeding you at MSNBC, npr, media matters, and other liberal idiocy media ?  AMAZING how anybody could repeat something as preposterous as that, even for one second.


----------



## rightwinger

squeeze berry said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has been a major success in this country that all Americans have benefitted from
> 
> 
> 
> That is preposterous.  I just stated what AA has been, and as the largest, malicious racial discrimination against the largest # of people, of 51 years, it is also one of America's top disgraces which has ruined hundreds of millions of people lives + kept many poor Whites mired in poverty.
> 
> I saw poverty in many Black and Hispanic communities. None of them were nearly as bad as the poverty I saw in the mountain areas of East Tennessee, Eastern Kentucky, and western North Carolina, all among white people.
> 
> I never saw Blacks and Hispanics in the cities going without a pair of shoes until they were 10 years old. Even going to school barefoot. I never saw Blacks and Hispanics in the cities without indoor plumbing in their homes. This was common among Whites in the southern mountains, whose water consisted of an outside pump, or retrieving water from a nearby stream (similar to how the pioneers did it 200 years ago).
> 
> View attachment 36496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Affirmative Action has been a major success
> Prior to affirmative action, women and blacks knew their place in the workforce. Affirmative action opened up all jobs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> then it's no longer needed since you are speaking in the past tense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it is no longer needed, then business has no problem meeting the requirements
> We don't want to slide back to where we were in the 50s do we?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> we are sliding back now b/c of AA
Click to expand...

 
No we are not

We have millions of women and blacks filling jobs where they were effectively banned from filling in the past

women/blacks lack the "essentials" to perform these jobs. Only white males are capable of doing


----------



## rightwinger

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action ended the monopoly that white males had on top level jobs
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has to do with far more than just top level jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sure does
> It is about providing opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For blacks, *while DENYING opportunities to others* (AKA malicious, despicable, racist discrimination)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it opened up the field for everyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that's the line they've been feeding you at MSNBC, npr, media matters, and other liberal idiocy media ?  AMAZING how anybody could repeat something as preposterous as that, even for one second.
Click to expand...

 
I didn't need MSNBC, it didn't exist at the time. I saw women and blacks in the 60s and early 70s and the jobs they aspired to. Women, no matter how intelligent, would go to be secretaries, nursing or teachers. If they weren't college material, they could be beauticians or maybe be a teller in a bank or supermarket. Waitress was a good option
Blacks might get a job at menial labor. After all, that is what they are best suited for. The really smart blacks may be able to go to a black college where they could graduate and find jobs where they could provide services to black clientele. White firms didn't want to hire them. After all, blacks lacked the "essentials" to be trusted with real responsibility
White males had leadership and skilled positions reserved for them

I can see why you were so upset when affirmative action came along


----------



## Wry Catcher

protectionist said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A *consent decree* is an agreement or settlement to resolve a dispute between two parties without admission of guilt and most often refers to such a type of settlement in the United States.
> Many political subdivisions in the US agree to work toward a work force which is demographically close to the racial, ethnic, age and gender of the community they serve
> Such an agreement recognizes passed injustices and works toward realizing Social Justice, defined as the view that everyone deserves equal economic, political and social rights and opportunities.
> Now who would oppose such an outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice if it worked toward recognizing the past injustices of the past 51 years of racial discrimination against Whites, by affirmative action, but as one of the long time victims of these past injustices, I would rather just receive a *lump sum reparations$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ payment + a major increase in my Social Security payment amount.  *All to compensate for the reduced payment I now receive as a result of the lower pay jobs I had to accept, as a result of affirmative action, + the periods of umemployment, which reduce my current payment amount even more.
Click to expand...


Seems your basis for the opposing AA or a consent decree is the competition is too tough and you were beaten out for jobs because of a persons status as a protected class.  Sadly, European Americans had an advantage up until the civil rights movement, and now, that the playing field is up hill for some whites, it's cause for whining and a new iteration of racism.

It is not the fault of a woman who demands equal pay for equal work, or the black man who for years was denied the opportunity to become a fire fighter or policeman.  Men and women were denied equal opportunity for generations, and that is no cause for people to hate others who finally received a helping hand.


----------



## Wry Catcher

rightwinger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has to do with far more than just top level jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> It sure does
> It is about providing opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For blacks, *while DENYING opportunities to others* (AKA malicious, despicable, racist discrimination)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it opened up the field for everyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that's the line they've been feeding you at MSNBC, npr, media matters, and other liberal idiocy media ?  AMAZING how anybody could repeat something as preposterous as that, even for one second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't need MSNBC, it didn't exist at the time. I saw women and blacks in the 60s and early 70s and the jobs they aspired to. Women, no matter how intelligent, would go to be secretaries, nurse or teachers. If they weren't college material, they could be beauticians or maybe be a teller in a bank or supermarket. Waitress was a good option
> Blacks might get a job at menial labor. After all, that is what they are best suited for. The really smart blacks may be able to go to a black college where they could graduate and find jobs where they could provide services to black clientele. White firms didn't want to hire them. After all, blacks lacked the "essentials" to be trusted with real responsibility
> White males had leadership and skilled positions reserved for them
> 
> I can see why you were so upset when affirmative action came along
Click to expand...


My sister went to work for an insurance company shortly after graduating from High School.  She is four years older than me, and I can remember her telling our parents that a year after she became employed, she was teaching a new hire, a man, his job responsibilities and he was hired at a higher salary than she, and was making more than her with her years experience.


----------



## rightwinger

Wry Catcher said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sure does
> It is about providing opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> For blacks, *while DENYING opportunities to others* (AKA malicious, despicable, racist discrimination)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it opened up the field for everyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that's the line they've been feeding you at MSNBC, npr, media matters, and other liberal idiocy media ?  AMAZING how anybody could repeat something as preposterous as that, even for one second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't need MSNBC, it didn't exist at the time. I saw women and blacks in the 60s and early 70s and the jobs they aspired to. Women, no matter how intelligent, would go to be secretaries, nurse or teachers. If they weren't college material, they could be beauticians or maybe be a teller in a bank or supermarket. Waitress was a good option
> Blacks might get a job at menial labor. After all, that is what they are best suited for. The really smart blacks may be able to go to a black college where they could graduate and find jobs where they could provide services to black clientele. White firms didn't want to hire them. After all, blacks lacked the "essentials" to be trusted with real responsibility
> White males had leadership and skilled positions reserved for them
> 
> I can see why you were so upset when affirmative action came along
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My sister went to work for an insurance company shortly after graduating from High School.  She is four years older than me, and I can remember her telling our parents that a year after she became employed, she was teaching a new hire, a man, his job responsibilities and he was hired at a higher salary than she, and was making more than her with her years experience.
Click to expand...

 
Many times a woman would have a college degree and be training a man without a degree who had been designated her boss
The glass ceiling did exist
I knew many women with business degrees that found the only job that was offered to them was as a secretary


----------



## katsteve2012

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know but either you dont know that discrimation has actually happened or you dont care that it did happen.  Thats the only way you can have an idea that righting wrongs is petty.
> 
> I didnt say they needed it but YOU DID SAY it should be for only those that "need it".  You shouldnt say things if you cant explain what they mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't deny that it happened and that it was wrong.  What I said is that trying to make up for it using the same factor that was used is denying it is also wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is just wrong because what you're doing is using the "Intolerance" argument that goes
> 
> "Its intolerant to be intolerant or intolerance"
> 
> No helping the people who were adversely affected by a policy is not a bad thing.  Its an apology or sorts.
> 
> A weak one at that since AA isnt only for Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AA often IS only for Blacks.  I, and 16 other non-Blacks were denied assistantships in our graduate school.  8 assistantships were granted.  ALL to the only 8 Blacks who applied.  And among those who were denied, were women, Hispanics, and Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long ago was that? At the inception of the initiative, some blacks(not all) were the beneficiaries of AA, simply because those are the blacks who grew up in an era of legalized discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was 1977, so the people there, were mostly about 21 years old, so they would have been 8 years old when the 1964 Civil Rights Acts were passed and AA began (too young to have been victim of race discrimination.  Well within the age to be race discrimination (AA) beneficiaries.
Click to expand...


What about people at that time who were in their 30's and 40's and in their prime earning years and were passed over or denied opportunity because they did not "look like" the person doing the hiring?

A 21 year old in 1977 still had enough time to reinvent themselves and go on to be successful in spite of being passed over "because of AA."

I don't see how AA could have ruined your life as you say unless you just didn't have the right skill set to better yourself and move on 

On a daily basis in this forum, people repeat over and over how great a country America is and how anyone can make it if they apply themselves, and I happen to agree with that fact. 

If one door closes, one can wait for another to open, or they can open it themselves.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action ended the monopoly that white males had on top level jobs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then it should be discontinued
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We need 350 more years. Fair is fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU don't need even ONE more year..  How many years did YOU live under Jim Crow laws ?  Whites need 51 more years.  That's how long we've been living under Affirmative Action racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what you get. You should have told your previous generations not to be lazy.. We need a turn at 400 years of privilege. I say do away with partial AA for Black people and give them full fledged AA like white males had for 400 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because you are a despicable piece of racist garbage, and YOU KNOW IT.
Click to expand...

I think you are just mad because you cant get a job. Educate yourself and then use those self lifting bootstraps everyone is blessed with. If you were not down there fighting with the low hanging fruit you would have a job by now.


----------



## rightwinger

The main reason women and blacks were blocked form holding positions of responsibility was not their qualifications but because white males did not want to take orders from a black or woman supervisor


----------



## rightwinger

Wry Catcher said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A *consent decree* is an agreement or settlement to resolve a dispute between two parties without admission of guilt and most often refers to such a type of settlement in the United States.
> Many political subdivisions in the US agree to work toward a work force which is demographically close to the racial, ethnic, age and gender of the community they serve
> Such an agreement recognizes passed injustices and works toward realizing Social Justice, defined as the view that everyone deserves equal economic, political and social rights and opportunities.
> Now who would oppose such an outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice if it worked toward recognizing the past injustices of the past 51 years of racial discrimination against Whites, by affirmative action, but as one of the long time victims of these past injustices, I would rather just receive a *lump sum reparations$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ payment + a major increase in my Social Security payment amount.  *All to compensate for the reduced payment I now receive as a result of the lower pay jobs I had to accept, as a result of affirmative action, + the periods of umemployment, which reduce my current payment amount even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems your basis for the opposing AA or a consent decree is the competition is too tough and you were beaten out for jobs because of a persons status as a protected class.  Sadly, European Americans had an advantage up until the civil rights movement, and now, that the playing field is up hill for some whites, it's cause for whining and a new iteration of racism.
> 
> It is not the fault of a woman who demands equal pay for equal work, or the black man who for years was denied the opportunity to become a fire fighter or policeman.  Men and women were denied equal opportunity for generations, and that is no cause for people to hate others who finally received a helping hand.
Click to expand...

 
As the scales level themselves out, those who were marginal paid a price


----------



## Asclepias

Whites in South Africa whining about how its all so unfair. This like the exact opposite of the US with some very major differences. Whites with money still exist and whites were never enslaved,


One other major difference is that Black people actually have compassion.


----------



## rightwinger

Women who wanted better paying jobs were told they would be taking a job away from a man who needed it to support a family
Blacks would be taking jobs away from a white man......you think you are better than me?


----------



## squeeze berry

white women don't need AA

they are not the one's bitchng and screaming about it


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> white women don't need AA
> 
> they are not the one's bitchng and screaming about it


Thats because they get more AA than everyone else. We know they dont need it as long as they are married to white men. If they are its just icing on the cake..


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> white women don't need AA
> 
> they are not the one's bitchng and screaming about it
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because they get more AA than everyone else. We know they dont need it as long as they are married to white men. If they are its just icing on the cake..
Click to expand...



if you were so fucking superior, you would not need AA


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> white women don't need AA
> 
> they are not the one's bitchng and screaming about it
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because they get more AA than everyone else. We know they dont need it as long as they are married to white men. If they are its just icing on the cake..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you were so fucking superior, you would not need AA
Click to expand...

Freudian slip? Why do you think Blacks are superior? If whites didnt think they were inferior why did they need 400 years of AA? Also why do they whine about Blacks getting partial AA?


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> white women don't need AA
> 
> they are not the one's bitchng and screaming about it
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because they get more AA than everyone else. We know they dont need it as long as they are married to white men. If they are its just icing on the cake..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you were so fucking superior, you would not need AA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Freudian slip? Why do you think Blacks are superior? If whites didnt think they were inferior why did they need 400 years of AA? Also why do they whine about Blacks getting partial AA?
Click to expand...



yep, that's what everyone thinks


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> white women don't need AA
> 
> they are not the one's bitchng and screaming about it
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because they get more AA than everyone else. We know they dont need it as long as they are married to white men. If they are its just icing on the cake..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you were so fucking superior, you would not need AA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Freudian slip? Why do you think Blacks are superior? If whites didnt think they were inferior why did they need 400 years of AA? Also why do they whine about Blacks getting partial AA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yep, that's what everyone thinks
Click to expand...

You said we were superior. I didnt say that. I'm not asking everyone. I'm asking you. Why do you feel Blacks are superior?


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> white women don't need AA
> 
> they are not the one's bitchng and screaming about it
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because they get more AA than everyone else. We know they dont need it as long as they are married to white men. If they are its just icing on the cake..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> if you were so fucking superior, you would not need AA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Freudian slip? Why do you think Blacks are superior? If whites didnt think they were inferior why did they need 400 years of AA? Also why do they whine about Blacks getting partial AA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yep, that's what everyone thinks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said we were superior. I didnt say that. I'm not asking everyone. I'm asking you. Why do you feel Blacks are superior?
Click to expand...



blacks are superior because they need affirmative action


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because they get more AA than everyone else. We know they dont need it as long as they are married to white men. If they are its just icing on the cake..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you were so fucking superior, you would not need AA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Freudian slip? Why do you think Blacks are superior? If whites didnt think they were inferior why did they need 400 years of AA? Also why do they whine about Blacks getting partial AA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yep, that's what everyone thinks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said we were superior. I didnt say that. I'm not asking everyone. I'm asking you. Why do you feel Blacks are superior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> blacks are superior because they need affirmative action
Click to expand...

Using your logic whites are more superior since they needed 400 years of AA?


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you were so fucking superior, you would not need AA
> 
> 
> 
> Freudian slip? Why do you think Blacks are superior? If whites didnt think they were inferior why did they need 400 years of AA? Also why do they whine about Blacks getting partial AA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> yep, that's what everyone thinks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said we were superior. I didnt say that. I'm not asking everyone. I'm asking you. Why do you feel Blacks are superior?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> blacks are superior because they need affirmative action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using your logic whites are more superior since they needed 400 years of AA?
Click to expand...



sure


----------



## rightwinger

squeeze berry said:


> white women don't need AA
> 
> they are not the one's bitchng and screaming about it



They did if they wanted to be more than a waitress or a secretary


----------



## katsteve2012

squeeze berry said:


> white women don't need AA
> 
> they are not the one's bitchng and screaming about it



Nor do White males need it.

 So therefore, they should not be complaining about anyone else  getting it either.


----------



## Wry Catcher

squeeze berry said:


> white women don't need AA
> 
> they are not the one's bitchng and screaming about it



A very untrue and naive comment - they may not "bitch" about it, but all of us are hurt/angered by unfair treatment.  Empathy is just a word to some, those who are too self absorbed to have compassion, aka, the Callous Conservative.


----------



## katsteve2012

Wry Catcher said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> white women don't need AA
> 
> they are not the one's bitchng and screaming about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very untrue and naive comment - they may not "bitch" about it, but all of us are hurt/angered by unfair treatment.  Empathy is just a word to some, those who are too self absorbed to have compassion, aka, the Callous Conservative.
Click to expand...


Good point, and it is common for underachievers who have no legitimate excuses like the one you were responding to to just be bitter over their own station in life.


----------



## protectionist

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't deny that it happened and that it was wrong.  What I said is that trying to make up for it using the same factor that was used is denying it is also wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your logic is just wrong because what you're doing is using the "Intolerance" argument that goes
> 
> "Its intolerant to be intolerant or intolerance"
> 
> No helping the people who were adversely affected by a policy is not a bad thing.  Its an apology or sorts.
> 
> A weak one at that since AA isnt only for Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AA often IS only for Blacks.  I, and 16 other non-Blacks were denied assistantships in our graduate school.  8 assistantships were granted.  ALL to the only 8 Blacks who applied.  And among those who were denied, were women, Hispanics, and Asians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How long ago was that? At the inception of the initiative, some blacks(not all) were the beneficiaries of AA, simply because those are the blacks who grew up in an era of legalized discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was 1977, so the people there, were mostly about 21 years old, so they would have been 8 years old when the 1964 Civil Rights Acts were passed and AA began (too young to have been victim of race discrimination.  Well within the age to be race discrimination (AA) beneficiaries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about people at that time who were in their 30's and 40's and in their prime earning years and were passed over or denied opportunity because they did not "look like" the person doing the hiring?
> 
> A 21 year old in 1977 still had enough time to reinvent themselves and go on to be successful in spite of being passed over "because of AA."
> 
> I don't see how AA could have ruined your life as you say unless you just didn't have the right skill set to better yourself and move on
> 
> On a daily basis in this forum, people repeat over and over how great a country America is and how anyone can make it if they apply themselves, and I happen to agree with that fact.
> 
> If one door closes, one can wait for another to open, or they can open it themselves.
Click to expand...

That scenario might be OK for someone who is a singer, or just took a 3 month course in a trade school.  In this case, we're talking about 4 years of college + another year of graduate school.  Something tells me that you would not be so inclined to dump away 5 years of hard work and study, just as simple as that.

Secondly, even if one could just drop 5 years of college like t was nothing, WHY should they ?  So somebody else could jump in line in front of them ?  The only reason I could possibly see that, is if the line jumpers were very poor, but these weren't. They were driving new cars


----------



## protectionist

Wry Catcher said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> white women don't need AA
> 
> they are not the one's bitchng and screaming about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very untrue and naive comment - they may not "bitch" about it, but all of us are hurt/angered by unfair treatment.  Empathy is just a word to some, those who are too self absorbed to have compassion, aka, the Callous Conservative.
Click to expand...

This is HYPOCRISY at its height.  Blacks in 2015, do not need "compassion".  They are no worse off than anyone else.  That is a symptom of the 1950s.  For the past 51 years, It has been Whites who needed the compassion, due to all the discrimination (affirmative action) against them by Callous Liberals.


----------



## protectionist

katsteve2012 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> white women don't need AA
> 
> they are not the one's bitchng and screaming about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very untrue and naive comment - they may not "bitch" about it, but all of us are hurt/angered by unfair treatment.  Empathy is just a word to some, those who are too self absorbed to have compassion, aka, the Callous Conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good point, and it is common for underachievers who have no legitimate excuses like the one you were responding to to just be bitter over their own station in life.
Click to expand...

Then don't be so "bitter" that you have to resort to racial discrimination, as in AA.


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> The main reason women and blacks were blocked form holding positions of responsibility was not their qualifications but because white males did not want to take orders from a black or woman supervisor


I have had many different jobs during my 50 years in the work force.  Most of my supervisors were women.  They have another advantage to getting supervisory jobs besides AA.  It's called sex.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> then it should be discontinued
> 
> 
> 
> We need 350 more years. Fair is fair.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU don't need even ONE more year..  How many years did YOU live under Jim Crow laws ?  Whites need 51 more years.  That's how long we've been living under Affirmative Action racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what you get. You should have told your previous generations not to be lazy.. We need a turn at 400 years of privilege. I say do away with partial AA for Black people and give them full fledged AA like white males had for 400 years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because you are a despicable piece of racist garbage, and YOU KNOW IT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are just mad because you cant get a job. Educate yourself and then use those self lifting bootstraps everyone is blessed with. If you were not down there fighting with the low hanging fruit you would have a job by now.
Click to expand...

HA HA.  You are so far of the mark, it's hilarious.

1.  I've been RETIRED for 6 years now.  I wouldn't take a job now if they offered me the US presidency.

2.  Educate myself ?  What good is that ?  I did that through 5 years of college, and lost it all because of affirmative action. (and it was within the "education" that the AA discrimination occurred)  Education doesn't help when you are routinely discriminated against.


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affirmative action has to do with far more than just top level jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> It sure does
> It is about providing opportunity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For blacks, *while DENYING opportunities to others* (AKA malicious, despicable, racist discrimination)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it opened up the field for everyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that's the line they've been feeding you at MSNBC, npr, media matters, and other liberal idiocy media ?  AMAZING how anybody could repeat something as preposterous as that, even for one second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't need MSNBC, it didn't exist at the time. I saw women and blacks in the 60s and early 70s and the jobs they aspired to. Women, no matter how intelligent, would go to be secretaries, nursing or teachers. If they weren't college material, they could be beauticians or maybe be a teller in a bank or supermarket. Waitress was a good option
> Blacks might get a job at menial labor. After all, that is what they are best suited for. The really smart blacks may be able to go to a black college where they could graduate and find jobs where they could provide services to black clientele. White firms didn't want to hire them. After all, blacks lacked the "essentials" to be trusted with real responsibility
> White males had leadership and skilled positions reserved for them
> 
> I can see why you were so upset when affirmative action came along
Click to expand...

Yeah.  Because all the things you said happened to Blacks & women, have been happening to White males over the past 51 years.  The more you talk about how bad it was many decades ago, the more you confirm how bad it is for White males, since 1964.

    What needs to happen now is for all these White males to get paid reparations$$$$$$ to compensate for all the lost wages and reduced Social Security that they now suffer.  I wouldn't want to see this come from the govt though.  That would be penalizing the victims all over again.  The reparations should come from the screwball, racist liberals who have supported and pushed, and enacted these atrocious AA programs


----------



## protectionist

Wry Catcher said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A *consent decree* is an agreement or settlement to resolve a dispute between two parties without admission of guilt and most often refers to such a type of settlement in the United States.
> Many political subdivisions in the US agree to work toward a work force which is demographically close to the racial, ethnic, age and gender of the community they serve
> Such an agreement recognizes passed injustices and works toward realizing Social Justice, defined as the view that everyone deserves equal economic, political and social rights and opportunities.
> Now who would oppose such an outcome?
> 
> 
> 
> It would be nice if it worked toward recognizing the past injustices of the past 51 years of racial discrimination against Whites, by affirmative action, but as one of the long time victims of these past injustices, I would rather just receive a *lump sum reparations$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ payment + a major increase in my Social Security payment amount.  *All to compensate for the reduced payment I now receive as a result of the lower pay jobs I had to accept, as a result of affirmative action, + the periods of umemployment, which reduce my current payment amount even more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seems your basis for the opposing AA or a consent decree is the competition is too tough and you were beaten out for jobs because of a persons status as a protected class.  Sadly, European Americans had an advantage up until the civil rights movement, and now, that the playing field is up hill for some whites, it's cause for whining and a new iteration of racism.
> 
> It is not the fault of a woman who demands equal pay for equal work, or the black man who for years was denied the opportunity to become a fire fighter or policeman.  Men and women were denied equal opportunity for generations, and that is no cause for people to hate others who finally received a helping hand.
Click to expand...


When there are so many misconceptions in a post, where does one begin ?  Sheeeeeshh!

1.  NO, the competition was NOT too tough.  As I stated before, the Blacks who received assistantships were the LEAST QUALIFIED in that 1977 class.

2.  _"Up until the civil rights movement",_ was early 60s and before.  Most people who were working adults then, aren't even alive anymore.

3.  The "now" that you speak of is NOT just "now", it is all the years since 1964. Many people (myself included) have already concluded our work lives, and have been retired for a few years now.

4.  The discrimination you talk about against Blacks and women is long ago history.

5.  Who said anything about anybody hating anybody ?  If anybody IS doing that, it is those who perpetrate racism against Whites, by discriminating against them, in affirmative action.


----------



## rightwinger

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main reason women and blacks were blocked form holding positions of responsibility was not their qualifications but because white males did not want to take orders from a black or woman supervisor
> 
> 
> 
> I have had many different jobs during my 50 years in the work force.  Most of my supervisors were women.  They have another advantage to getting supervisory jobs besides AA.  It's called sex.
Click to expand...


Oh....I get it

Not only do women need affirmative action to get ahead, the have to fuck themselves to the top

I can see why you are such an expert on the value of affirmative action


----------



## rightwinger

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sure does
> It is about providing opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> For blacks, *while DENYING opportunities to others* (AKA malicious, despicable, racist discrimination)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it opened up the field for everyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that's the line they've been feeding you at MSNBC, npr, media matters, and other liberal idiocy media ?  AMAZING how anybody could repeat something as preposterous as that, even for one second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't need MSNBC, it didn't exist at the time. I saw women and blacks in the 60s and early 70s and the jobs they aspired to. Women, no matter how intelligent, would go to be secretaries, nursing or teachers. If they weren't college material, they could be beauticians or maybe be a teller in a bank or supermarket. Waitress was a good option
> Blacks might get a job at menial labor. After all, that is what they are best suited for. The really smart blacks may be able to go to a black college where they could graduate and find jobs where they could provide services to black clientele. White firms didn't want to hire them. After all, blacks lacked the "essentials" to be trusted with real responsibility
> White males had leadership and skilled positions reserved for them
> 
> I can see why you were so upset when affirmative action came along
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  Because all the things you said happened to Blacks & women, have been happening to White males over the past 51 years.  The more you talk about how bad it was many decades ago, the more you confirm how bad it is for White males, since 1964.
> 
> What needs to happen now is for all these White males to get paid reparations$$$$$$ to compensate for all the lost wages and reduced Social Security that they now suffer.  I wouldn't want to see this come from the govt though.  That would be penalizing the victims all over again.  The reparations should come from the screwball, racist liberals who have supported and pushed, and enacted these atrocious AA programs
Click to expand...

I feel your pain

I see so many white males suffering in our society


----------



## protectionist

Wry Catcher said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sure does
> It is about providing opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> For blacks, *while DENYING opportunities to others* (AKA malicious, despicable, racist discrimination)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it opened up the field for everyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that's the line they've been feeding you at MSNBC, npr, media matters, and other liberal idiocy media ?  AMAZING how anybody could repeat something as preposterous as that, even for one second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't need MSNBC, it didn't exist at the time. I saw women and blacks in the 60s and early 70s and the jobs they aspired to. Women, no matter how intelligent, would go to be secretaries, nurse or teachers. If they weren't college material, they could be beauticians or maybe be a teller in a bank or supermarket. Waitress was a good option
> Blacks might get a job at menial labor. After all, that is what they are best suited for. The really smart blacks may be able to go to a black college where they could graduate and find jobs where they could provide services to black clientele. White firms didn't want to hire them. After all, blacks lacked the "essentials" to be trusted with real responsibility
> White males had leadership and skilled positions reserved for them
> 
> I can see why you were so upset when affirmative action came along
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My sister went to work for an insurance company shortly after graduating from High School.  She is four years older than me, and I can remember her telling our parents that a year after she became employed, she was teaching a new hire, a man, his job responsibilities and he was hired at a higher salary than she, and was making more than her with her years experience.
Click to expand...


Your sister isn't alone.  That has happened to many MEN also.  It wasn't because she was a female. 

Blacks and women have a tendency to think that everything negative to them is because of their sex or race.  The only time we can be positive of sexism and racism is when AA is involved (and white males are the victims)


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> For blacks, *while DENYING opportunities to others* (AKA malicious, despicable, racist discrimination)
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it opened up the field for everyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that's the line they've been feeding you at MSNBC, npr, media matters, and other liberal idiocy media ?  AMAZING how anybody could repeat something as preposterous as that, even for one second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't need MSNBC, it didn't exist at the time. I saw women and blacks in the 60s and early 70s and the jobs they aspired to. Women, no matter how intelligent, would go to be secretaries, nursing or teachers. If they weren't college material, they could be beauticians or maybe be a teller in a bank or supermarket. Waitress was a good option
> Blacks might get a job at menial labor. After all, that is what they are best suited for. The really smart blacks may be able to go to a black college where they could graduate and find jobs where they could provide services to black clientele. White firms didn't want to hire them. After all, blacks lacked the "essentials" to be trusted with real responsibility
> White males had leadership and skilled positions reserved for them
> 
> I can see why you were so upset when affirmative action came along
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  Because all the things you said happened to Blacks & women, have been happening to White males over the past 51 years.  The more you talk about how bad it was many decades ago, the more you confirm how bad it is for White males, since 1964.
> 
> What needs to happen now is for all these White males to get paid reparations$$$$$$ to compensate for all the lost wages and reduced Social Security that they now suffer.  I wouldn't want to see this come from the govt though.  That would be penalizing the victims all over again.  The reparations should come from the screwball, racist liberals who have supported and pushed, and enacted these atrocious AA programs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel your pain
> 
> I see so many white males suffering in our society
Click to expand...

They absolutely are. Including me (although I'm 50% Hispanic), even now in my retirement, from the reduced Social Security payments I receive, due to AA, during the 50 years I was working.  No question about it.


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main reason women and blacks were blocked form holding positions of responsibility was not their qualifications but because white males did not want to take orders from a black or woman supervisor
> 
> 
> 
> I have had many different jobs during my 50 years in the work force.  Most of my supervisors were women.  They have another advantage to getting supervisory jobs besides AA.  It's called sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh....I get it
> 
> Not only do women need affirmative action to get ahead, the have to fuck themselves to the top
> 
> I can see why you are such an expert on the value of affirmative action
Click to expand...

AA has NO VALUE, period.  It is stain upon the integrity of America.  It is legalized racism.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main reason women and blacks were blocked form holding positions of responsibility was not their qualifications but because white males did not want to take orders from a black or woman supervisor
> 
> 
> 
> I have had many different jobs during my 50 years in the work force.  Most of my supervisors were women.  They have another advantage to getting supervisory jobs besides AA.  It's called sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh....I get it
> 
> Not only do women need affirmative action to get ahead, the have to fuck themselves to the top
> 
> I can see why you are such an expert on the value of affirmative action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AA has NO VALUE, period.  It is stain upon the integrity of America.  It is legalized racism.
Click to expand...

Whites should have realized that before they acquired ownership of most of the resources due to white AA.


----------



## rightwinger

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it opened up the field for everyone
> 
> 
> 
> So that's the line they've been feeding you at MSNBC, npr, media matters, and other liberal idiocy media ?  AMAZING how anybody could repeat something as preposterous as that, even for one second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't need MSNBC, it didn't exist at the time. I saw women and blacks in the 60s and early 70s and the jobs they aspired to. Women, no matter how intelligent, would go to be secretaries, nursing or teachers. If they weren't college material, they could be beauticians or maybe be a teller in a bank or supermarket. Waitress was a good option
> Blacks might get a job at menial labor. After all, that is what they are best suited for. The really smart blacks may be able to go to a black college where they could graduate and find jobs where they could provide services to black clientele. White firms didn't want to hire them. After all, blacks lacked the "essentials" to be trusted with real responsibility
> White males had leadership and skilled positions reserved for them
> 
> I can see why you were so upset when affirmative action came along
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  Because all the things you said happened to Blacks & women, have been happening to White males over the past 51 years.  The more you talk about how bad it was many decades ago, the more you confirm how bad it is for White males, since 1964.
> 
> What needs to happen now is for all these White males to get paid reparations$$$$$$ to compensate for all the lost wages and reduced Social Security that they now suffer.  I wouldn't want to see this come from the govt though.  That would be penalizing the victims all over again.  The reparations should come from the screwball, racist liberals who have supported and pushed, and enacted these atrocious AA programs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel your pain
> 
> I see so many white males suffering in our society
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They absolutely are. Including me (although I'm 50% Hispanic), even now in my retirement, from the reduced Social Security payments I receive, due to AA, during the 50 years I was working.  No question about it.
Click to expand...

I know......in your 50 years of working, it was the black man keeping you down

If it were not for those negroes......you would have been CEO


----------



## katsteve2012

ROFLMAO! Im not bitter at all. It is you that insists your life was "ruined" by something that happened in 1977, and therefore are entitled to "reparations". 

Thats not going to happen, so..............

Get over it already.


----------



## katsteve2012

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It sure does
> It is about providing opportunity
> 
> 
> 
> For blacks, *while DENYING opportunities to others* (AKA malicious, despicable, racist discrimination)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, it opened up the field for everyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that's the line they've been feeding you at MSNBC, npr, media matters, and other liberal idiocy media ?  AMAZING how anybody could repeat something as preposterous as that, even for one second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't need MSNBC, it didn't exist at the time. I saw women and blacks in the 60s and early 70s and the jobs they aspired to. Women, no matter how intelligent, would go to be secretaries, nursing or teachers. If they weren't college material, they could be beauticians or maybe be a teller in a bank or supermarket. Waitress was a good option
> Blacks might get a job at menial labor. After all, that is what they are best suited for. The really smart blacks may be able to go to a black college where they could graduate and find jobs where they could provide services to black clientele. White firms didn't want to hire them. After all, blacks lacked the "essentials" to be trusted with real responsibility
> White males had leadership and skilled positions reserved for them
> 
> I can see why you were so upset when affirmative action came along
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  Because all the things you said happened to Blacks & women, have been happening to White males over the past 51 years.  The more you talk about how bad it was many decades ago, the more you confirm how bad it is for White males, since 1964.
> 
> What needs to happen now is for all these White males to get paid reparations$$$$$$ to compensate for all the lost wages and reduced Social Security that they now suffer.  I wouldn't want to see this come from the govt though.  That would be penalizing the victims all over again.  The reparations should come from the screwball, racist liberals who have supported and pushed, and enacted these atrocious AA programs
Click to expand...


You actually believe that the very second that AA legislation was passed in 1964, that millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women?

Where the hell were you when in 1964 blacks could not even legally vote in some states? And a woman was lucky to get a job as a secretary, even if she was academically superior and more qualified than the average white male?

You're NOT getting any reparations any more than the decendants of slaves are.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main reason women and blacks were blocked form holding positions of responsibility was not their qualifications but because white males did not want to take orders from a black or woman supervisor
> 
> 
> 
> I have had many different jobs during my 50 years in the work force.  Most of my supervisors were women.  They have another advantage to getting supervisory jobs besides AA.  It's called sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh....I get it
> 
> Not only do women need affirmative action to get ahead, the have to fuck themselves to the top
> 
> I can see why you are such an expert on the value of affirmative action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AA has NO VALUE, period.  It is stain upon the integrity of America.  It is legalized racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites should have realized that before they acquired ownership of most of the resources due to white AA.
Click to expand...

Whites don't have to realize anything. And airhead Blacks like you ought to know that there are far more Whites in poverty than Blacks, and their poverty is a much worse level than Blacks.  And it was that way even long before 1964.


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that's the line they've been feeding you at MSNBC, npr, media matters, and other liberal idiocy media ?  AMAZING how anybody could repeat something as preposterous as that, even for one second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't need MSNBC, it didn't exist at the time. I saw women and blacks in the 60s and early 70s and the jobs they aspired to. Women, no matter how intelligent, would go to be secretaries, nursing or teachers. If they weren't college material, they could be beauticians or maybe be a teller in a bank or supermarket. Waitress was a good option
> Blacks might get a job at menial labor. After all, that is what they are best suited for. The really smart blacks may be able to go to a black college where they could graduate and find jobs where they could provide services to black clientele. White firms didn't want to hire them. After all, blacks lacked the "essentials" to be trusted with real responsibility
> White males had leadership and skilled positions reserved for them
> 
> I can see why you were so upset when affirmative action came along
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  Because all the things you said happened to Blacks & women, have been happening to White males over the past 51 years.  The more you talk about how bad it was many decades ago, the more you confirm how bad it is for White males, since 1964.
> 
> What needs to happen now is for all these White males to get paid reparations$$$$$$ to compensate for all the lost wages and reduced Social Security that they now suffer.  I wouldn't want to see this come from the govt though.  That would be penalizing the victims all over again.  The reparations should come from the screwball, racist liberals who have supported and pushed, and enacted these atrocious AA programs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I feel your pain
> 
> I see so many white males suffering in our society
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They absolutely are. Including me (although I'm 50% Hispanic), even now in my retirement, from the reduced Social Security payments I receive, due to AA, during the 50 years I was working.  No question about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know......in your 50 years of working, it was the black man keeping you down
> 
> If it were not for those negroes......you would have been CEO
Click to expand...

It was not only Blacks.  It was also many liberal Whites who pushed these racist AA programs.  It was all of them who reduced the success of Whites for 51 years now.  And YOU KNOW it.


----------



## protectionist

katsteve2012 said:


> ROFLMAO! Im not bitter at all. It is you that insists your life was "ruined" by something that happened in 1977, and therefore are entitled to "reparations".
> 
> Thats not going to happen, so..............
> 
> Get over it already.


How do you know it's not going to happen ?  The first step has already been taken in November 2014.  The second one will be November 2016.


----------



## protectionist

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> For blacks, *while DENYING opportunities to others* (AKA malicious, despicable, racist discrimination)
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it opened up the field for everyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So that's the line they've been feeding you at MSNBC, npr, media matters, and other liberal idiocy media ?  AMAZING how anybody could repeat something as preposterous as that, even for one second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't need MSNBC, it didn't exist at the time. I saw women and blacks in the 60s and early 70s and the jobs they aspired to. Women, no matter how intelligent, would go to be secretaries, nursing or teachers. If they weren't college material, they could be beauticians or maybe be a teller in a bank or supermarket. Waitress was a good option
> Blacks might get a job at menial labor. After all, that is what they are best suited for. The really smart blacks may be able to go to a black college where they could graduate and find jobs where they could provide services to black clientele. White firms didn't want to hire them. After all, blacks lacked the "essentials" to be trusted with real responsibility
> White males had leadership and skilled positions reserved for them
> 
> I can see why you were so upset when affirmative action came along
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  Because all the things you said happened to Blacks & women, have been happening to White males over the past 51 years.  The more you talk about how bad it was many decades ago, the more you confirm how bad it is for White males, since 1964.
> 
> What needs to happen now is for all these White males to get paid reparations$$$$$$ to compensate for all the lost wages and reduced Social Security that they now suffer.  I wouldn't want to see this come from the govt though.  That would be penalizing the victims all over again.  The reparations should come from the screwball, racist liberals who have supported and pushed, and enacted these atrocious AA programs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You actually believe that the very second that AA legislation was passed in 1964, that millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women?
> Where the hell were you when in 1964 blacks could not even legally vote in some states? And a woman was lucky to get a job as a secretary, even if she was academically superior and more qualified than the average white male?
> You're NOT getting any reparations any more than the decendants of slaves are.
Click to expand...


What a dumb post.  What do you mean "actually" ?  Of course, millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women in 1964, and it's been that way ever since (except in 8 states where AA has been banned).
  And why bring up voting ?  That's not what AA is about.  And a woman could get plenty more than a job as a secretary.  She could get jobs white males couldn't get (because of AA)  And YOU KNOW it.
As for reparations$$$$, after the last election, I'd say the chances for reparations in 2017, are looking pretty good.


----------



## rightwinger

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO! Im not bitter at all. It is you that insists your life was "ruined" by something that happened in 1977, and therefore are entitled to "reparations".
> 
> Thats not going to happen, so..............
> 
> Get over it already.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know it's not going to happen ?  The first step has already been taken in November 2014.  The second one will be November 2016.
Click to expand...

 
Idiot thinks a midterm election translates to a presidential election


----------



## rightwinger

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it opened up the field for everyone
> 
> 
> 
> So that's the line they've been feeding you at MSNBC, npr, media matters, and other liberal idiocy media ?  AMAZING how anybody could repeat something as preposterous as that, even for one second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't need MSNBC, it didn't exist at the time. I saw women and blacks in the 60s and early 70s and the jobs they aspired to. Women, no matter how intelligent, would go to be secretaries, nursing or teachers. If they weren't college material, they could be beauticians or maybe be a teller in a bank or supermarket. Waitress was a good option
> Blacks might get a job at menial labor. After all, that is what they are best suited for. The really smart blacks may be able to go to a black college where they could graduate and find jobs where they could provide services to black clientele. White firms didn't want to hire them. After all, blacks lacked the "essentials" to be trusted with real responsibility
> White males had leadership and skilled positions reserved for them
> 
> I can see why you were so upset when affirmative action came along
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  Because all the things you said happened to Blacks & women, have been happening to White males over the past 51 years.  The more you talk about how bad it was many decades ago, the more you confirm how bad it is for White males, since 1964.
> 
> What needs to happen now is for all these White males to get paid reparations$$$$$$ to compensate for all the lost wages and reduced Social Security that they now suffer.  I wouldn't want to see this come from the govt though.  That would be penalizing the victims all over again.  The reparations should come from the screwball, racist liberals who have supported and pushed, and enacted these atrocious AA programs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You actually believe that the very second that AA legislation was passed in 1964, that millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women?
> Where the hell were you when in 1964 blacks could not even legally vote in some states? And a woman was lucky to get a job as a secretary, even if she was academically superior and more qualified than the average white male?
> You're NOT getting any reparations any more than the decendants of slaves are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb post.  What do you mean "actually" ?  Of course, millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women in 1964, and it's been that way ever since (except in 8 states where AA has been banned).
> And why bring up voting ?  That's not what AA is about.  And a woman could get plenty more than a job as a secretary.  She could get jobs white males couldn't get (because of AA)  And YOU KNOW it.
> As for reparations$$$$, after the last election, I'd say the chances for reparations in 2017, are looking pretty good.
Click to expand...

 
I see so many white men.......Brother can you spare a dime?

_Once I built a railroad, I made it run
Made it race against time
Once I built a railroad, now it's done
Brother, can you spare a dime?
_


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main reason women and blacks were blocked form holding positions of responsibility was not their qualifications but because white males did not want to take orders from a black or woman supervisor
> 
> 
> 
> I have had many different jobs during my 50 years in the work force.  Most of my supervisors were women.  They have another advantage to getting supervisory jobs besides AA.  It's called sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh....I get it
> 
> Not only do women need affirmative action to get ahead, the have to fuck themselves to the top
> 
> I can see why you are such an expert on the value of affirmative action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AA has NO VALUE, period.  It is stain upon the integrity of America.  It is legalized racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites should have realized that before they acquired ownership of most of the resources due to white AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites don't have to realize anything. And airhead Blacks like you ought to know that there are far more Whites in poverty than Blacks, and their poverty is a much worse level than Blacks.  And it was that way even long before 1964.
Click to expand...

Actually losers like you have to realize the fault lays with the lack of work ethic on your part. You whine 24/7 that partial AA given to Blacks kept you a loser for life when white females actually benefit from AA more than anyone. You are a sad excuse for a white guy.


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO! Im not bitter at all. It is you that insists your life was "ruined" by something that happened in 1977, and therefore are entitled to "reparations".
> 
> Thats not going to happen, so..............
> 
> Get over it already.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know it's not going to happen ?  The first step has already been taken in November 2014.  The second one will be November 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot thinks a midterm election translates to a presidential election
Click to expand...

The country has shifted away from liberal ideas, and toward conservative ones.  This is shown not only by the 2014 election, but also by a change in public concerns.  Previously, the economy was the top priority of the American people.  Now it's terrorism.  That's WHY the Democrats got stomped in the last election, and why they will continue to.  Their positions  on terrorism are horrible, and at odds with the American people,


----------



## rightwinger

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO! Im not bitter at all. It is you that insists your life was "ruined" by something that happened in 1977, and therefore are entitled to "reparations".
> 
> Thats not going to happen, so..............
> 
> Get over it already.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know it's not going to happen ?  The first step has already been taken in November 2014.  The second one will be November 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot thinks a midterm election translates to a presidential election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The country has shifted away from liberal ideas, and toward conservative ones.  This is shown not only by the 2014 election, but also by a change in public concerns.  Previously, the economy was the top priority of the American people.  Now it's terrorism.  That's WHY the Democrats got stomped in the last election, and why they will continue to.  Their positions  on terrorism are horrible, and at odds with the American people,
Click to expand...

 
The worst terrorist attack in history happened while a conservative was in charge


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had many different jobs during my 50 years in the work force.  Most of my supervisors were women.  They have another advantage to getting supervisory jobs besides AA.  It's called sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....I get it
> 
> Not only do women need affirmative action to get ahead, the have to fuck themselves to the top
> 
> I can see why you are such an expert on the value of affirmative action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AA has NO VALUE, period.  It is stain upon the integrity of America.  It is legalized racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites should have realized that before they acquired ownership of most of the resources due to white AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites don't have to realize anything. And airhead Blacks like you ought to know that there are far more Whites in poverty than Blacks, and their poverty is a much worse level than Blacks.  And it was that way even long before 1964.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually losers like you have to realize the fault lays with the lack of work ethic on your part. You whine 24/7 that partial AA given to Blacks kept you a loser for life when white females actually benefit from AA more than anyone. You are a sad excuse for a white guy.
Click to expand...

I have already corrected you in this forum on that idiotic white females notion,  for every white ffemale gaining from AA, 100 are losing because of it.  YOU KNOW that. Don't play stupid.
And don't give me that work ethic excuse either.  You're a racist who supports racial discrimination, and you're not shaking that loose, no matter what you say.


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO! Im not bitter at all. It is you that insists your life was "ruined" by something that happened in 1977, and therefore are entitled to "reparations".
> 
> Thats not going to happen, so..............
> 
> Get over it already.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know it's not going to happen ?  The first step has already been taken in November 2014.  The second one will be November 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot thinks a midterm election translates to a presidential election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The country has shifted away from liberal ideas, and toward conservative ones.  This is shown not only by the 2014 election, but also by a change in public concerns.  Previously, the economy was the top priority of the American people.  Now it's terrorism.  That's WHY the Democrats got stomped in the last election, and why they will continue to.  Their positions  on terrorism are horrible, and at odds with the American people,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The worst terrorist attack in history happened while a conservative was in charge
Click to expand...

No it didn't.  Bush was not a conservative.  He was a Muslim ass-kisser, and his positions on immigration were very liberal, and terrible.

The Muslim Brotherhood guys he hosted, in the White House are now in prison.







Bush & Alamoudi at a White House party. (2004)







* Abdurahman Alamoudi* (once known as "Mr. White House", for his frequent appearances at White House parties & functions). He *went from the White House to the "Big House".*


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....I get it
> 
> Not only do women need affirmative action to get ahead, the have to fuck themselves to the top
> 
> I can see why you are such an expert on the value of affirmative action
> 
> 
> 
> AA has NO VALUE, period.  It is stain upon the integrity of America.  It is legalized racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites should have realized that before they acquired ownership of most of the resources due to white AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites don't have to realize anything. And airhead Blacks like you ought to know that there are far more Whites in poverty than Blacks, and their poverty is a much worse level than Blacks.  And it was that way even long before 1964.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually losers like you have to realize the fault lays with the lack of work ethic on your part. You whine 24/7 that partial AA given to Blacks kept you a loser for life when white females actually benefit from AA more than anyone. You are a sad excuse for a white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have already corrected you in this forum on that idiotic white females notion,  for every white ffemale gaining from AA, 100 are losing because of it.  YOU KNOW that. Don't play stupid.
> And don't give me that work ethic excuse either.  You're a racist who supports racial discrimination, and you're not shaking that loose, no matter what you say.
Click to expand...

You cant correct anyone when you are wrong. All the studies say white women benefit more from AA than any other demographic. Your unsubstantiated claim this is not true is more of your whining. You cry like child deprived of your candy. You are the reason you are a loser. The sooner you realize that the sooner you dry out your pillow.


----------



## MizMolly

How are these studies conducted? I have yet to see how white women have benefitted from AA.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> How are these studies conducted? I have yet to see how white women have benefitted from AA.


The same way other studies are conducted. What does that have to do with the lack of any studies showing white women *do not* benefit from AA more than any other demographic? When you can supply one of those then we can compare.


----------



## MizMolly

I can't give any comparisons. I keep hearing how white women benefit more, just don't see it.


----------



## protectionist

MizMolly said:


> How are these studies conducted? I have yet to see how white women have benefitted from AA.


Very few, compared to those who have suffered from it.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> I can't give any comparisons. I keep hearing how white women benefit more, just don't see it.


Thats because you either cant read or you are ignoring the studies. You not being able to see it is probably and avoidance measure akin to an overstimulated child.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are these studies conducted? I have yet to see how white women have benefitted from AA.
> 
> 
> 
> The same way other studies are conducted. What does that have to do with the lack of any studies showing white women *do not* benefit from AA more than any other demographic? When you can supply one of those then we can compare.
Click to expand...

That's not the comparison.  The comparison is White women who got AA, compared to the White wives, daughters, mothers, etc of White guys who got shafted by AA.  1%


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't give any comparisons. I keep hearing how white women benefit more, just don't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because you either cant read or you are ignoring the studies. You not being able to see it is probably and avoidance measure akin to an overstimulated child.
Click to expand...

YOU are who is avoiding the obvious.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> AA has NO VALUE, period.  It is stain upon the integrity of America.  It is legalized racism.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites should have realized that before they acquired ownership of most of the resources due to white AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites don't have to realize anything. And airhead Blacks like you ought to know that there are far more Whites in poverty than Blacks, and their poverty is a much worse level than Blacks.  And it was that way even long before 1964.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually losers like you have to realize the fault lays with the lack of work ethic on your part. You whine 24/7 that partial AA given to Blacks kept you a loser for life when white females actually benefit from AA more than anyone. You are a sad excuse for a white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have already corrected you in this forum on that idiotic white females notion,  for every white ffemale gaining from AA, 100 are losing because of it.  YOU KNOW that. Don't play stupid.
> And don't give me that work ethic excuse either.  You're a racist who supports racial discrimination, and you're not shaking that loose, no matter what you say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant correct anyone when you are wrong. All the studies say white women benefit more from AA than any other demographic. Your unsubstantiated claim this is not true is more of your whining. You cry like child deprived of your candy. You are the reason you are a loser. The sooner you realize that the sooner you dry out your pillow.
Click to expand...

Benefit "more" than who ?


----------



## rightwinger

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ROFLMAO! Im not bitter at all. It is you that insists your life was "ruined" by something that happened in 1977, and therefore are entitled to "reparations".
> 
> Thats not going to happen, so..............
> 
> Get over it already.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know it's not going to happen ?  The first step has already been taken in November 2014.  The second one will be November 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiot thinks a midterm election translates to a presidential election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The country has shifted away from liberal ideas, and toward conservative ones.  This is shown not only by the 2014 election, but also by a change in public concerns.  Previously, the economy was the top priority of the American people.  Now it's terrorism.  That's WHY the Democrats got stomped in the last election, and why they will continue to.  Their positions  on terrorism are horrible, and at odds with the American people,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The worst terrorist attack in history happened while a conservative was in charge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it didn't.  Bush was not a conservative.  He was a Muslim ass-kisser, and his positions on immigration were very liberal, and terrible.
> 
> The Muslim Brotherhood guys he hosted, in the White House are now in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush & Alamoudi at a White House party. (2004)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Abdurahman Alamoudi* (once known as "Mr. White House", for his frequent appearances at White House parties & functions). He *went from the White House to the "Big House".*
Click to expand...

 
Bush was the candidate of the Conservative Party in both 2000 and 2004

He also failed to stop the worst terrorist attack in history


----------



## MizMolly

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't give any comparisons. I keep hearing how white women benefit more, just don't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because you either cant read or you are ignoring the studies. You not being able to see it is probably and avoidance measure akin to an overstimulated child.
Click to expand...

I can read just fine. I live in the real world where hard work got me where I am, not hand outs. I do not know of another white woman who got an education, job, etc, because she was white. I post according to my observance and experience.


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't give any comparisons. I keep hearing how white women benefit more, just don't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because you either cant read or you are ignoring the studies. You not being able to see it is probably and avoidance measure akin to an overstimulated child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can read just fine. I live in the real world where hard work got me where I am, not hand outs. I do not know of another white woman who got an education, job, etc, because she was white. I post according to my observance and experience.
Click to expand...

Usually your observance and experience dont reflect the reality of other people. Thats why studies are done to give a general perspective. I know several white women that benefited from AA.


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know it's not going to happen ?  The first step has already been taken in November 2014.  The second one will be November 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot thinks a midterm election translates to a presidential election
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The country has shifted away from liberal ideas, and toward conservative ones.  This is shown not only by the 2014 election, but also by a change in public concerns.  Previously, the economy was the top priority of the American people.  Now it's terrorism.  That's WHY the Democrats got stomped in the last election, and why they will continue to.  Their positions  on terrorism are horrible, and at odds with the American people,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The worst terrorist attack in history happened while a conservative was in charge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it didn't.  Bush was not a conservative.  He was a Muslim ass-kisser, and his positions on immigration were very liberal, and terrible.
> 
> The Muslim Brotherhood guys he hosted, in the White House are now in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush & Alamoudi at a White House party. (2004)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Abdurahman Alamoudi* (once known as "Mr. White House", for his frequent appearances at White House parties & functions). He *went from the White House to the "Big House".*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bush was the candidate of the Conservative Party in both 2000 and 2004
> 
> He also failed to stop the worst terrorist attack in history
Click to expand...


Nobody who did what he did could ever be called a conservative, and his brother  Jeb, is just as bad, if not worse.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't give any comparisons. I keep hearing how white women benefit more, just don't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because you either cant read or you are ignoring the studies. You not being able to see it is probably and avoidance measure akin to an overstimulated child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can read just fine. I live in the real world where hard work got me where I am, not hand outs. I do not know of another white woman who got an education, job, etc, because she was white. I post according to my observance and experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Usually your observance and experience dont reflect the reality of other people. Thats why studies are done to give a general perspective. I know several white women that benefited from AA.
Click to expand...

I know thousands of them who suffered from it.


----------



## rightwinger

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Idiot thinks a midterm election translates to a presidential election
> 
> 
> 
> The country has shifted away from liberal ideas, and toward conservative ones.  This is shown not only by the 2014 election, but also by a change in public concerns.  Previously, the economy was the top priority of the American people.  Now it's terrorism.  That's WHY the Democrats got stomped in the last election, and why they will continue to.  Their positions  on terrorism are horrible, and at odds with the American people,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The worst terrorist attack in history happened while a conservative was in charge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it didn't.  Bush was not a conservative.  He was a Muslim ass-kisser, and his positions on immigration were very liberal, and terrible.
> 
> The Muslim Brotherhood guys he hosted, in the White House are now in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush & Alamoudi at a White House party. (2004)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Abdurahman Alamoudi* (once known as "Mr. White House", for his frequent appearances at White House parties & functions). He *went from the White House to the "Big House".*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bush was the candidate of the Conservative Party in both 2000 and 2004
> 
> He also failed to stop the worst terrorist attack in history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody who did what he did could ever be called a conservative, and his brother  Jeb, is just as bad, if not worse.
Click to expand...

 
Then why did he get the endorsement of the Conservative Party two times?


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't give any comparisons. I keep hearing how white women benefit more, just don't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats because you either cant read or you are ignoring the studies. You not being able to see it is probably and avoidance measure akin to an overstimulated child.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can read just fine. I live in the real world where hard work got me where I am, not hand outs. I do not know of another white woman who got an education, job, etc, because she was white. I post according to my observance and experience.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Usually your observance and experience dont reflect the reality of other people. Thats why studies are done to give a general perspective. I know several white women that benefited from AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know thousands of them who suffered from it.
Click to expand...

No you dont. You dont know any women.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had many different jobs during my 50 years in the work force.  Most of my supervisors were women.  They have another advantage to getting supervisory jobs besides AA.  It's called sex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....I get it
> 
> Not only do women need affirmative action to get ahead, the have to fuck themselves to the top
> 
> I can see why you are such an expert on the value of affirmative action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AA has NO VALUE, period.  It is stain upon the integrity of America.  It is legalized racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites should have realized that before they acquired ownership of most of the resources due to white AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites don't have to realize anything. And airhead Blacks like you ought to know that there are far more Whites in poverty than Blacks, and their poverty is a much worse level than Blacks.  And it was that way even long before 1964.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually losers like you have to realize the fault lays with the lack of work ethic on your part. You whine 24/7 that partial AA given to Blacks kept you a loser for life when white females actually benefit from AA more than anyone. You are a sad excuse for a white guy.
Click to expand...


Worse, he is an embarrassment to all *real* Americans.  Real Americans take to heart the principles once expressed as the American Dream - of course that dream was a nightmare for the entire set of the protected classes, which include (Yes, even White Men) age discrimination.

Ignorance partially explains bigotry and prejudice, but not every white man holds such hate, I suppose like callous conservatives they have no capacity for empathy.


----------



## Conservative65

Wry Catcher said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....I get it
> 
> Not only do women need affirmative action to get ahead, the have to fuck themselves to the top
> 
> I can see why you are such an expert on the value of affirmative action
> 
> 
> 
> AA has NO VALUE, period.  It is stain upon the integrity of America.  It is legalized racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites should have realized that before they acquired ownership of most of the resources due to white AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites don't have to realize anything. And airhead Blacks like you ought to know that there are far more Whites in poverty than Blacks, and their poverty is a much worse level than Blacks.  And it was that way even long before 1964.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually losers like you have to realize the fault lays with the lack of work ethic on your part. You whine 24/7 that partial AA given to Blacks kept you a loser for life when white females actually benefit from AA more than anyone. You are a sad excuse for a white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worse, he is an embarrassment to all *real* Americans.  Real Americans take to heart the principles once expressed as the American Dream - of course that dream was a nightmare for the entire set of the protected classes, which include (Yes, even White Men) age discrimination.
> 
> Ignorance partially explains bigotry and prejudice, but not every white man holds such hate, I suppose like callous conservatives they have no capacity for empathy.
Click to expand...

 
So for someone to be a real American they have to think like you? 

People who support things like AA tell me they don't think groups benefitting from it can do it own their own.  The sad part is that far too many who have the opportunity to succeed yet don't take it automatically assume it's because of their race, gender, etc.


----------



## ClosedCaption

protectionist said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> white women don't need AA
> 
> they are not the one's bitchng and screaming about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very untrue and naive comment - they may not "bitch" about it, but all of us are hurt/angered by unfair treatment.  Empathy is just a word to some, those who are too self absorbed to have compassion, aka, the Callous Conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is HYPOCRISY at its height.  Blacks in 2015, do not need "compassion".  They are no worse off than anyone else.  That is a symptom of the 1950s. * For the past 51 years, It has been Whites who needed the compassion, due to all the discrimination (affirmative action) against them by Callous Liberals.*
Click to expand...



Poor baby....Tell us how 51 years have got you all upset and you need help while claiming that blacks who were discriminated against for 400 years "dont need anything because its been 50 years".


----------



## Wry Catcher

Conservative65 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> AA has NO VALUE, period.  It is stain upon the integrity of America.  It is legalized racism.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites should have realized that before they acquired ownership of most of the resources due to white AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites don't have to realize anything. And airhead Blacks like you ought to know that there are far more Whites in poverty than Blacks, and their poverty is a much worse level than Blacks.  And it was that way even long before 1964.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually losers like you have to realize the fault lays with the lack of work ethic on your part. You whine 24/7 that partial AA given to Blacks kept you a loser for life when white females actually benefit from AA more than anyone. You are a sad excuse for a white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worse, he is an embarrassment to all *real* Americans.  Real Americans take to heart the principles once expressed as the American Dream - of course that dream was a nightmare for the entire set of the protected classes, which include (Yes, even White Men) age discrimination.
> 
> Ignorance partially explains bigotry and prejudice, but not every white man holds such hate, I suppose like callous conservatives they have no capacity for empathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So for someone to be a real American they have to think like you?
> 
> People who support things like AA tell me they don't think groups benefitting from it can do it own their own.  The sad part is that far too many who have the opportunity to succeed yet don't take it automatically assume it's because of their race, gender, etc.
Click to expand...


Think like me?  Not at all, you have every right to be a bigot, hate those you've never met or will, and ignore the efforts of the Congress and State Legislatures who have made the effort to make our nation the land of opportunity for all.

You and others like you have every right to rewrite history and justify your hate, whine about how unfair AA is to white men, and scapegoat those who suffered the indignity of discrimination.  But don't expect me or others who understand these amendments listed below were necessary, because people like you, reject the ethos which our nation supports, not always in deeds, but in words.

Doubt that, read the following amendments to the COTUS, efforts by men and women of goodwill to end discrimination of their fellow citizens in seeking a more perfect union and domestic tranquility. 

Arts:  13, 14, 15, 19, 24 & 26.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> AA has NO VALUE, period.  It is stain upon the integrity of America.  It is legalized racism.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites should have realized that before they acquired ownership of most of the resources due to white AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites don't have to realize anything. And airhead Blacks like you ought to know that there are far more Whites in poverty than Blacks, and their poverty is a much worse level than Blacks.  And it was that way even long before 1964.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually losers like you have to realize the fault lays with the lack of work ethic on your part. You whine 24/7 that partial AA given to Blacks kept you a loser for life when white females actually benefit from AA more than anyone. You are a sad excuse for a white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worse, he is an embarrassment to all *real* Americans.  Real Americans take to heart the principles once expressed as the American Dream - of course that dream was a nightmare for the entire set of the protected classes, which include (Yes, even White Men) age discrimination.
> 
> Ignorance partially explains bigotry and prejudice, but not every white man holds such hate, I suppose like callous conservatives they have no capacity for empathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So for someone to be a real American they have to think like you?
> 
> People who support things like AA tell me they don't think groups benefitting from it can do it own their own.  The sad part is that far too many who have the opportunity to succeed yet don't take it automatically assume it's because of their race, gender, etc.
Click to expand...

You, like protectionist, are a waste of oxygen. i never heard such whining. White males had AA for 400 years. If you couldnt get something done in that time frame you are beyond a failure.


----------



## rightwinger

MizMolly said:


> How are these studies conducted? I have yet to see how white women have benefitted from AA.


 
Do you know any white women in professional fields other than nursing, teaching or secretarial?

If so...they benefitted from affirmative action


----------



## katsteve2012

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it opened up the field for everyone
> 
> 
> 
> So that's the line they've been feeding you at MSNBC, npr, media matters, and other liberal idiocy media ?  AMAZING how anybody could repeat something as preposterous as that, even for one second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't need MSNBC, it didn't exist at the time. I saw women and blacks in the 60s and early 70s and the jobs they aspired to. Women, no matter how intelligent, would go to be secretaries, nursing or teachers. If they weren't college material, they could be beauticians or maybe be a teller in a bank or supermarket. Waitress was a good option
> Blacks might get a job at menial labor. After all, that is what they are best suited for. The really smart blacks may be able to go to a black college where they could graduate and find jobs where they could provide services to black clientele. White firms didn't want to hire them. After all, blacks lacked the "essentials" to be trusted with real responsibility
> White males had leadership and skilled positions reserved for them
> 
> I can see why you were so upset when affirmative action came along
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  Because all the things you said happened to Blacks & women, have been happening to White males over the past 51 years.  The more you talk about how bad it was many decades ago, the more you confirm how bad it is for White males, since 1964.
> 
> What needs to happen now is for all these White males to get paid reparations$$$$$$ to compensate for all the lost wages and reduced Social Security that they now suffer.  I wouldn't want to see this come from the govt though.  That would be penalizing the victims all over again.  The reparations should come from the screwball, racist liberals who have supported and pushed, and enacted these atrocious AA programs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You actually believe that the very second that AA legislation was passed in 1964, that millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women?
> Where the hell were you when in 1964 blacks could not even legally vote in some states? And a woman was lucky to get a job as a secretary, even if she was academically superior and more qualified than the average white male?
> You're NOT getting any reparations any more than the decendants of slaves are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb post.  What do you mean "actually" ?  Of course, millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women in 1964, and it's been that way ever since (except in 8 states where AA has been banned).
> And why bring up voting ?  That's not what AA is about.  And a woman could get plenty more than a job as a secretary.  She could get jobs white males couldn't get (because of AA)  And YOU KNOW it.
> As for reparations$$$$, after the last election, I'd say the chances for reparations in 2017, are looking pretty good.
Click to expand...



What an idiot you are. Why bring up voting? It's simple, you dolt. How in the hell would "millions upon millions"'of white males be displaced in the work force in 1964 by black people in a system where in many cases they did not even have the ability to exercise one of the fundamental rights of citizenship?

Your empty headed argument is like that of a spoiled child who did not get what they wanted and decided to throw a tantrum.

You are not entitled to one red cent of reparations, and YOU KNOW IT.

You are a failure, and it is no ones  fault except your own.

Get over it.


----------



## katsteve2012

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The main reason women and blacks were blocked form holding positions of responsibility was not their qualifications but because white males did not want to take orders from a black or woman supervisor
> 
> 
> 
> I have had many different jobs during my 50 years in the work force.  Most of my supervisors were women.  They have another advantage to getting supervisory jobs besides AA.  It's called sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh....I get it
> 
> Not only do women need affirmative action to get ahead, the have to fuck themselves to the top
> 
> I can see why you are such an expert on the value of affirmative action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> AA has NO VALUE, period.  It is stain upon the integrity of America.  It is legalized racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites should have realized that before they acquired ownership of most of the resources due to white AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don't have to realize anything. And airhead Blacks like you ought to know that *there are far more Whites in poverty than Blacks, and their poverty is a much worse level than Blacks.  And it was that way even long before 1964.*
Click to expand...



Where did you read that? Or is it just another figment of your imagination?


----------



## katsteve2012

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....I get it
> 
> Not only do women need affirmative action to get ahead, the have to fuck themselves to the top
> 
> I can see why you are such an expert on the value of affirmative action
> 
> 
> 
> AA has NO VALUE, period.  It is stain upon the integrity of America.  It is legalized racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites should have realized that before they acquired ownership of most of the resources due to white AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites don't have to realize anything. And airhead Blacks like you ought to know that there are far more Whites in poverty than Blacks, and their poverty is a much worse level than Blacks.  And it was that way even long before 1964.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually losers like you have to realize the fault lays with the lack of work ethic on your part. You whine 24/7 that partial AA given to Blacks kept you a loser for life when white females actually benefit from AA more than anyone. You are a sad excuse for a white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have already corrected you in this forum on that idiotic white females notion,  for every white ffemale gaining from AA, 100 are losing because of it.  YOU KNOW that. Don't play stupid.
> And don't give me that work ethic excuse either.  You're a racist who supports racial discrimination, and you're not shaking that loose, no matter what you say.
Click to expand...


You have yet to produce one documented fact or evidence of what you are whining about. 

"For every white female gaining from AA, 100 are losing because of it"?

You are delusional.


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> Currently, Affirmative Action is banned in only 8 states in the US. These are Oklahoma, New Hampshire, Arizona, Washington, Florida, Nebraska, Michigan, and California. This is preposterous. 42 states still allow this blatant, illegal, racial discrimination to occur. And in the states that DO have bans, some are only partial, covering some AA, but not others.
> 
> For example, in Florida, the AA "ban" set up by ex. Governor Jeb Bush in 1999, and still in force, only bans AA in college admissions and state contracting. So White kids wanting to get into college, and businesses seeking state contracts are protected. Nice for them. But not a word in the law about racial and gender AA in job hiring and job promotions. As for whether Florida's AA law covers financial aid, your guess is as good as mine, and that's not too good a guess.
> 
> In addition to a nationwide ban on this national disgrace (and ALL aspects of it), I suggest reparations be paid to the victims of this discrimination, who truly have lost large sums of money due to it over the past 50 years, and continue to incur damages$$$$ even in retirement.
> 
> I'm quite sure Obama would not be in favor of this, but the Congress should pass a bill and send it to his desk, and force him to veto it, thereby showing the nation, and the world, his identity as a racial discriminator, as well as all those in the Congress who would vote against it.
> 
> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank...-already-have/
> 
> http://www.dms.myflorida.com/content...rder99-281.pdf


I love it the same racist republicans who don't understand the need for affirmative action, the same people who don't want to help black people get out the hole we put them in say it is liberal democrats who are the racists.

All one has to do is think about Rosa parks to know who the real racists are.  We know if Rosa parks were today it would be democrats arguing that she should be able to sit anywhere she wants and republicans would be arguing why she broke the law, doesn't know her place and how separate is equal.


----------



## katsteve2012

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it opened up the field for everyone
> 
> 
> 
> So that's the line they've been feeding you at MSNBC, npr, media matters, and other liberal idiocy media ?  AMAZING how anybody could repeat something as preposterous as that, even for one second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't need MSNBC, it didn't exist at the time. I saw women and blacks in the 60s and early 70s and the jobs they aspired to. Women, no matter how intelligent, would go to be secretaries, nursing or teachers. If they weren't college material, they could be beauticians or maybe be a teller in a bank or supermarket. Waitress was a good option
> Blacks might get a job at menial labor. After all, that is what they are best suited for. The really smart blacks may be able to go to a black college where they could graduate and find jobs where they could provide services to black clientele. White firms didn't want to hire them. After all, blacks lacked the "essentials" to be trusted with real responsibility
> White males had leadership and skilled positions reserved for them
> 
> I can see why you were so upset when affirmative action came along
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  Because all the things you said happened to Blacks & women, have been happening to White males over the past 51 years.  The more you talk about how bad it was many decades ago, the more you confirm how bad it is for White males, since 1964.
> 
> What needs to happen now is for all these White males to get paid reparations$$$$$$ to compensate for all the lost wages and reduced Social Security that they now suffer.  I wouldn't want to see this come from the govt though.  That would be penalizing the victims all over again.  The reparations should come from the screwball, racist liberals who have supported and pushed, and enacted these atrocious AA programs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You actually believe that the very second that AA legislation was passed in 1964, that millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women?
> Where the hell were you when in 1964 blacks could not even legally vote in some states? And a woman was lucky to get a job as a secretary, even if she was academically superior and more qualified than the average white male?
> You're NOT getting any reparations any more than the decendants of slaves are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb post.  What do you mean "actually" ?  Of course, millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women in 1964, and it's been that way ever since (except in 8 states where AA has been banned).
> And why bring up voting ?  That's not what AA is about.  And a woman could get plenty more than a job as a secretary.  She could get jobs white males couldn't get (because of AA)  And YOU KNOW it.
> As for reparations$$$$, after the last election, I'd say the chances for reparations in 2017, are looking pretty good.
Click to expand...



In a struggling economy, you best believe that there will be no funding for reparations for some marginally skilled individual who could not figure out how to reinvent themselves after the field they were playing on became open to all people and decided to give up,  because they believe that they were wronged 51 years ago, so don't hold you're breath. 

You should be grateful for the pittance that you are currently receiving. That is what you earned, and that is all you are getting. 

It is no ones fault but your own. You're not a victim of anything except your own laziness.

That being said, feel free to elaborate on what jobs a female could get in 1964 that a white male could not.


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that's the line they've been feeding you at MSNBC, npr, media matters, and other liberal idiocy media ?  AMAZING how anybody could repeat something as preposterous as that, even for one second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't need MSNBC, it didn't exist at the time. I saw women and blacks in the 60s and early 70s and the jobs they aspired to. Women, no matter how intelligent, would go to be secretaries, nursing or teachers. If they weren't college material, they could be beauticians or maybe be a teller in a bank or supermarket. Waitress was a good option
> Blacks might get a job at menial labor. After all, that is what they are best suited for. The really smart blacks may be able to go to a black college where they could graduate and find jobs where they could provide services to black clientele. White firms didn't want to hire them. After all, blacks lacked the "essentials" to be trusted with real responsibility
> White males had leadership and skilled positions reserved for them
> 
> I can see why you were so upset when affirmative action came along
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  Because all the things you said happened to Blacks & women, have been happening to White males over the past 51 years.  The more you talk about how bad it was many decades ago, the more you confirm how bad it is for White males, since 1964.
> 
> What needs to happen now is for all these White males to get paid reparations$$$$$$ to compensate for all the lost wages and reduced Social Security that they now suffer.  I wouldn't want to see this come from the govt though.  That would be penalizing the victims all over again.  The reparations should come from the screwball, racist liberals who have supported and pushed, and enacted these atrocious AA programs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You actually believe that the very second that AA legislation was passed in 1964, that millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women?
> Where the hell were you when in 1964 blacks could not even legally vote in some states? And a woman was lucky to get a job as a secretary, even if she was academically superior and more qualified than the average white male?
> You're NOT getting any reparations any more than the decendants of slaves are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb post.  What do you mean "actually" ?  Of course, millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women in 1964, and it's been that way ever since (except in 8 states where AA has been banned).
> And why bring up voting ?  That's not what AA is about.  And a woman could get plenty more than a job as a secretary.  She could get jobs white males couldn't get (because of AA)  And YOU KNOW it.
> As for reparations$$$$, after the last election, I'd say the chances for reparations in 2017, are looking pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In a struggling economy, you best believe that there will be no funding for reparations for some marginally skilled individual who could not figure out how to reinvent themselves after the field they were playing on became open to all people and decided to give up,  because they believe that they were wronged 51 years ago, so don't hold you're breath.
> 
> You should be grateful for the pittance that you are currently receiving. That is what you earned, and that is all you are getting.
> 
> It is no ones fault but your own. You're not a victim of anything except your own laziness.
> 
> That being said, feel free to elaborate on what jobs a female could get in 1964 that a white male could not.
Click to expand...

Receptionist maid hooker....

Women should complain they only make 70 cents for every dollar a guy makes.

Blacks and women can play on the field but the rules are different. If they are just as good they still sit the bench.

I'd love to have you be born in a ghetto and send you to a ghetto school then send you out to get a job where 95% of hiring managers are blacks who are racist like you and then call you lazy because you haven't achieved.

You haven't a clue. I don't like how black society is but I'm not so dumb I don't get it that things aren't where they need to be.

We still need to make sure whites aren't hiring all white staffs because they don't like black people like clearly you don't.  You are the perfect reason why we still need aa.  Too many of you think blacks are lazy.


----------



## MizMolly

rightwinger said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are these studies conducted? I have yet to see how white women have benefitted from AA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know any white women in professional fields other than nursing, teaching or secretarial?
> 
> If so...they benefitted from affirmative action
Click to expand...

So, you don't think women are intelligent or educated enough for other fields of employment?


----------



## Asclepias

MizMolly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are these studies conducted? I have yet to see how white women have benefitted from AA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know any white women in professional fields other than nursing, teaching or secretarial?
> 
> If so...they benefitted from affirmative action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you don't think women are intelligent or educated enough for other fields of employment?
Click to expand...

They were. The point is that white males wanted the jobs to themselves. Thats why AA is effective. It knocks down the good ole boy club to a large extent.


----------



## rightwinger

MizMolly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are these studies conducted? I have yet to see how white women have benefitted from AA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know any white women in professional fields other than nursing, teaching or secretarial?
> 
> If so...they benefitted from affirmative action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you don't think women are intelligent or educated enough for other fields of employment?
Click to expand...

 
Prior to affirmative action, they were not given the chance to prove it

Think how lucky you are and the debt you owe to women who came before you. They did not have it easy


----------



## ClosedCaption

MizMolly said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are these studies conducted? I have yet to see how white women have benefitted from AA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know any white women in professional fields other than nursing, teaching or secretarial?
> 
> If so...they benefitted from affirmative action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you don't think women are intelligent or educated enough for other fields of employment?
Click to expand...


Its not a question of education....its a question of discrimation.

Why do you think there hasnt been a woman President in all this time?  Because no woman ever really really ever wanted it?  LOL!


----------



## Desperado

*Affirmative Action Needs to Be Banned (all 50 states) *
Agreed!  We need the best and the brightest........... Not the most diverse


----------



## ClosedCaption

Desperado said:


> *Affirmative Action Needs to Be Banned (all 50 states) *
> Agreed!  We need the best and the brightest........... Not the most diverse




As if the "best and brightest" was the way it was in the first place....yanno because humans dont judge and stuff


----------



## Asclepias

Desperado said:


> *Affirmative Action Needs to Be Banned (all 50 states) *
> Agreed!  We need the best and the brightest........... Not the most diverse


The two are not mutually exclusive. Matter of fact without AA we are probably getting the worst and dimmest.


----------



## squeeze berry

ClosedCaption said:


> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are these studies conducted? I have yet to see how white women have benefitted from AA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know any white women in professional fields other than nursing, teaching or secretarial?
> 
> If so...they benefitted from affirmative action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you don't think women are intelligent or educated enough for other fields of employment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not a question of education....its a question of discrimation.
> 
> Why do you think there hasnt been a woman President in all this time?  Because no woman ever really really ever wanted it?  LOL!
Click to expand...



of course it's an issue of education


lack of academic achievement will cause gaps in employment, income and criminality


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are these studies conducted? I have yet to see how white women have benefitted from AA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know any white women in professional fields other than nursing, teaching or secretarial?
> 
> If so...they benefitted from affirmative action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you don't think women are intelligent or educated enough for other fields of employment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not a question of education....its a question of discrimation.
> 
> Why do you think there hasnt been a woman President in all this time?  Because no woman ever really really ever wanted it?  LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> of course it's an issue of education
> 
> 
> lack of academic achievement will cause gaps in employment, income and criminality
Click to expand...

You must have a lack of academic achievement to come up with that clueless response.


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MizMolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are these studies conducted? I have yet to see how white women have benefitted from AA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know any white women in professional fields other than nursing, teaching or secretarial?
> 
> If so...they benefitted from affirmative action
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, you don't think women are intelligent or educated enough for other fields of employment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not a question of education....its a question of discrimation.
> 
> Why do you think there hasnt been a woman President in all this time?  Because no woman ever really really ever wanted it?  LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> of course it's an issue of education
> 
> 
> lack of academic achievement will cause gaps in employment, income and criminality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have a lack of academic achievement to come up with that clueless response.
Click to expand...



even the NAACP admits it


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> The country has shifted away from liberal ideas, and toward conservative ones.  This is shown not only by the 2014 election, but also by a change in public concerns.  Previously, the economy was the top priority of the American people.  Now it's terrorism.  That's WHY the Democrats got stomped in the last election, and why they will continue to.  Their positions  on terrorism are horrible, and at odds with the American people,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The worst terrorist attack in history happened while a conservative was in charge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it didn't.  Bush was not a conservative.  He was a Muslim ass-kisser, and his positions on immigration were very liberal, and terrible.
> 
> The Muslim Brotherhood guys he hosted, in the White House are now in prison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bush & Alamoudi at a White House party. (2004)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Abdurahman Alamoudi* (once known as "Mr. White House", for his frequent appearances at White House parties & functions). He *went from the White House to the "Big House".*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bush was the candidate of the Conservative Party in both 2000 and 2004
> 
> He also failed to stop the worst terrorist attack in history
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody who did what he did could ever be called a conservative, and his brother  Jeb, is just as bad, if not worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why did he get the endorsement of the Conservative Party two times?
Click to expand...

I guess we can say one thing about the "Conservative" Party.  There aren't conservative. Also, endorsements often are based on a lesser of the evils "choice".  When you really don't HAVE a choice.  And they are a complex mixture of many issues.


----------



## protectionist

Wry Catcher said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....I get it
> 
> Not only do women need affirmative action to get ahead, the have to fuck themselves to the top
> 
> I can see why you are such an expert on the value of affirmative action
> 
> 
> 
> AA has NO VALUE, period.  It is stain upon the integrity of America.  It is legalized racism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites should have realized that before they acquired ownership of most of the resources due to white AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites don't have to realize anything. And airhead Blacks like you ought to know that there are far more Whites in poverty than Blacks, and their poverty is a much worse level than Blacks.  And it was that way even long before 1964.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually losers like you have to realize the fault lays with the lack of work ethic on your part. You whine 24/7 that partial AA given to Blacks kept you a loser for life when white females actually benefit from AA more than anyone. You are a sad excuse for a white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worse, he is an embarrassment to all *real* Americans.  Real Americans take to heart the principles once expressed as the American Dream - of course that dream was a nightmare for the entire set of the protected classes, which include (Yes, even White Men) age discrimination.
> 
> Ignorance partially explains bigotry and prejudice, but not every white man holds such hate, I suppose like callous conservatives they have no capacity for empathy.
Click to expand...


In other words, you are a RACIST who supports race-based affirmative action.  And all your cute little whitewash of it, doesn't change a thing.  You're a callous liberal, with no empathy for the largest number of people (Whites), who have been victim of the most amount of discrimination (AA), of any group, in any 51 year period (1964-2015), in American history.  And you're not getting off the hook on it, no matter how hard you try to wiggle.


----------



## protectionist

ClosedCaption said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> white women don't need AA
> 
> they are not the one's bitchng and screaming about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very untrue and naive comment - they may not "bitch" about it, but all of us are hurt/angered by unfair treatment.  Empathy is just a word to some, those who are too self absorbed to have compassion, aka, the Callous Conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is HYPOCRISY at its height.  Blacks in 2015, do not need "compassion".  They are no worse off than anyone else.  That is a symptom of the 1950s. * For the past 51 years, It has been Whites who needed the compassion, due to all the discrimination (affirmative action) against them by Callous Liberals.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby....Tell us how 51 years have got you all upset and you need help while claiming that blacks who were discriminated against for 400 years "dont need anything because its been 50 years".
Click to expand...

They don't need it because they're DEAD, you idiot.  The time you're talking about is long past.  The people living TODAY who have been discrimination victims are WHITES, not Blacks.  You need to have this explained to you ?


----------



## Wry Catcher

protectionist said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> AA has NO VALUE, period.  It is stain upon the integrity of America.  It is legalized racism.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites should have realized that before they acquired ownership of most of the resources due to white AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites don't have to realize anything. And airhead Blacks like you ought to know that there are far more Whites in poverty than Blacks, and their poverty is a much worse level than Blacks.  And it was that way even long before 1964.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually losers like you have to realize the fault lays with the lack of work ethic on your part. You whine 24/7 that partial AA given to Blacks kept you a loser for life when white females actually benefit from AA more than anyone. You are a sad excuse for a white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worse, he is an embarrassment to all *real* Americans.  Real Americans take to heart the principles once expressed as the American Dream - of course that dream was a nightmare for the entire set of the protected classes, which include (Yes, even White Men) age discrimination.
> 
> Ignorance partially explains bigotry and prejudice, but not every white man holds such hate, I suppose like callous conservatives they have no capacity for empathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you are a RACIST who supports race-based affirmative action.  And all your cute little whitewash of it, doesn't change a thing.  You're a callous liberal, with no empathy for the largest number of people (Whites), who have been victim of the most amount of discrimination (AA), of any group, in any 51 year period (1964-2015), in American history.  And you're not getting off the hook on it, no matter how hard you try to wiggle.
Click to expand...


If you're not drunk, you are in desperate need of psychiatric intervention.  If you are drunk, seek help and stop drinking.


----------



## protectionist

Wry Catcher said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites should have realized that before they acquired ownership of most of the resources due to white AA.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don't have to realize anything. And airhead Blacks like you ought to know that there are far more Whites in poverty than Blacks, and their poverty is a much worse level than Blacks.  And it was that way even long before 1964.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually losers like you have to realize the fault lays with the lack of work ethic on your part. You whine 24/7 that partial AA given to Blacks kept you a loser for life when white females actually benefit from AA more than anyone. You are a sad excuse for a white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worse, he is an embarrassment to all *real* Americans.  Real Americans take to heart the principles once expressed as the American Dream - of course that dream was a nightmare for the entire set of the protected classes, which include (Yes, even White Men) age discrimination.
> 
> Ignorance partially explains bigotry and prejudice, but not every white man holds such hate, I suppose like callous conservatives they have no capacity for empathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So for someone to be a real American they have to think like you?
> 
> People who support things like AA tell me they don't think groups benefitting from it can do it own their own.  The sad part is that far too many who have the opportunity to succeed yet don't take it automatically assume it's because of their race, gender, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Think like me?  Not at all, you have every right to be a bigot, hate those you've never met or will, and ignore the efforts of the Congress and State Legislatures who have made the effort to make our nation the land of opportunity for all.
> 
> You and others like you have every right to rewrite history and justify your hate, whine about how unfair AA is to white men, and scapegoat those who suffered the indignity of discrimination.  But don't expect me or others who understand these amendments listed below were necessary, because people like you, reject the ethos which our nation supports, not always in deeds, but in words.
> 
> Doubt that, read the following amendments to the COTUS, efforts by men and women of goodwill to end discrimination of their fellow citizens in seeking a more perfect union and domestic tranquility.
> 
> Arts:  13, 14, 15, 19, 24 & 26.
Click to expand...


HA HA.  What a mess.

EARTH TO WC:

1.  You are the bigot, since you support AA.

2.  The Congress has banned AA in the 1965 Civil rights Act which bans racial discrimination (it didn't stipulate that it's OK if the victims are White)  Every time AA is enacted it is a violation of the 1964 CRA.  And the US Supreme court has also ruled against it, repeatedly (ex Ricci vs DeStefano)

3.  Yes, as you said >> _ "State Legislatures who have made the effort to make our nation the land of opportunity for all"  _And it is the State Legislatures in 8 states who have made this effort BY BANNING AA.

4.  As for the rest of your upside-down babbling here, rewriting history (1964-2015) is what YOU are doing, to justify your hate against Whites , whom you have no compunctions about continuing to discriminate against, and then hypocritically, you pretend the opponents of AA racism, are rejecting the ethos which our nation supports, when that I exactly what YOU are doing.


----------



## protectionist

Wry Catcher said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites should have realized that before they acquired ownership of most of the resources due to white AA.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don't have to realize anything. And airhead Blacks like you ought to know that there are far more Whites in poverty than Blacks, and their poverty is a much worse level than Blacks.  And it was that way even long before 1964.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually losers like you have to realize the fault lays with the lack of work ethic on your part. You whine 24/7 that partial AA given to Blacks kept you a loser for life when white females actually benefit from AA more than anyone. You are a sad excuse for a white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worse, he is an embarrassment to all *real* Americans.  Real Americans take to heart the principles once expressed as the American Dream - of course that dream was a nightmare for the entire set of the protected classes, which include (Yes, even White Men) age discrimination.
> 
> Ignorance partially explains bigotry and prejudice, but not every white man holds such hate, I suppose like callous conservatives they have no capacity for empathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you are a RACIST who supports race-based affirmative action.  And all your cute little whitewash of it, doesn't change a thing.  You're a callous liberal, with no empathy for the largest number of people (Whites), who have been victim of the most amount of discrimination (AA), of any group, in any 51 year period (1964-2015), in American history.  And you're not getting off the hook on it, no matter how hard you try to wiggle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you're not drunk, you are in desperate need of psychiatric intervention.  If you are drunk, seek help and stop drinking.
Click to expand...


Typical, desperate, off topic, insult jibberish, as the result of you knowing you have absolutely no answer to the charges made in Post # 221, which are unaffected by this laughable, moronic post.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites should have realized that before they acquired ownership of most of the resources due to white AA.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don't have to realize anything. And airhead Blacks like you ought to know that there are far more Whites in poverty than Blacks, and their poverty is a much worse level than Blacks.  And it was that way even long before 1964.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually losers like you have to realize the fault lays with the lack of work ethic on your part. You whine 24/7 that partial AA given to Blacks kept you a loser for life when white females actually benefit from AA more than anyone. You are a sad excuse for a white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worse, he is an embarrassment to all *real* Americans.  Real Americans take to heart the principles once expressed as the American Dream - of course that dream was a nightmare for the entire set of the protected classes, which include (Yes, even White Men) age discrimination.
> 
> Ignorance partially explains bigotry and prejudice, but not every white man holds such hate, I suppose like callous conservatives they have no capacity for empathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So for someone to be a real American they have to think like you?
> 
> People who support things like AA tell me they don't think groups benefitting from it can do it own their own.  The sad part is that far too many who have the opportunity to succeed yet don't take it automatically assume it's because of their race, gender, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You, like protectionist, are a waste of oxygen. i never heard such whining. White males had AA for 400 years. If you couldnt get something done in that time frame you are beyond a failure.
Click to expand...


Get in a time machine, and go back to the 1950's, or 1920's. or sometime in that 400 years you keep whining about, and do your bitching then/there.  Here in 2015, it has no bearing whatsoever.  We're talking about people living TODAY, who have been victimized by racial discrimination (AA), and still are undergoing this.  You were born in 1961.  You have no dog in that 400 year fight at all. Shut the hell up about it.  I'll let somebody who's 90 years old talk to me about that, not you. And even they cannot justify the racial (AA) discrimination of the past half-century.


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> AA has NO VALUE, period.  It is stain upon the integrity of America.  It is legalized racism.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites should have realized that before they acquired ownership of most of the resources due to white AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whites don't have to realize anything. And airhead Blacks like you ought to know that there are far more Whites in poverty than Blacks, and their poverty is a much worse level than Blacks.  And it was that way even long before 1964.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually losers like you have to realize the fault lays with the lack of work ethic on your part. You whine 24/7 that partial AA given to Blacks kept you a loser for life when white females actually benefit from AA more than anyone. You are a sad excuse for a white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worse, he is an embarrassment to all *real* Americans.  Real Americans take to heart the principles once expressed as the American Dream - of course that dream was a nightmare for the entire set of the protected classes, which include (Yes, even White Men) age discrimination.
> 
> Ignorance partially explains bigotry and prejudice, but not every white man holds such hate, I suppose like callous conservatives they have no capacity for empathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you are a RACIST who supports race-based affirmative action.  And all your cute little whitewash of it, doesn't change a thing.  You're a callous liberal, with no empathy for the largest number of people (Whites), who have been victim of the most amount of discrimination (AA), of any group, in any 51 year period (1964-2015), in American history.  And you're not getting off the hook on it, no matter how hard you try to wiggle.
Click to expand...


Are you really this clueless? I worked in a fancy hotel in college that had business meeting Monday through Friday and 99% of the workers were white.  The number if being fair would be closer to 90 seeing as how blacks make up 12% of the population.  

I know the big 3 unions hired a lot of blacks and paid them real well and that was a big part of the economic boom the GOP want to do away with.

Did you see ford had record profits this year and paid record profit sharing? I guess unions aren't the problem. Corporations just greedy and went overseas for the cheap labor.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't need MSNBC, it didn't exist at the time. I saw women and blacks in the 60s and early 70s and the jobs they aspired to. Women, no matter how intelligent, would go to be secretaries, nursing or teachers. If they weren't college material, they could be beauticians or maybe be a teller in a bank or supermarket. Waitress was a good option
> Blacks might get a job at menial labor. After all, that is what they are best suited for. The really smart blacks may be able to go to a black college where they could graduate and find jobs where they could provide services to black clientele. White firms didn't want to hire them. After all, blacks lacked the "essentials" to be trusted with real responsibility
> White males had leadership and skilled positions reserved for them
> 
> I can see why you were so upset when affirmative action came along
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  Because all the things you said happened to Blacks & women, have been happening to White males over the past 51 years.  The more you talk about how bad it was many decades ago, the more you confirm how bad it is for White males, since 1964.
> 
> What needs to happen now is for all these White males to get paid reparations$$$$$$ to compensate for all the lost wages and reduced Social Security that they now suffer.  I wouldn't want to see this come from the govt though.  That would be penalizing the victims all over again.  The reparations should come from the screwball, racist liberals who have supported and pushed, and enacted these atrocious AA programs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You actually believe that the very second that AA legislation was passed in 1964, that millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women?
> Where the hell were you when in 1964 blacks could not even legally vote in some states? And a woman was lucky to get a job as a secretary, even if she was academically superior and more qualified than the average white male?
> You're NOT getting any reparations any more than the decendants of slaves are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb post.  What do you mean "actually" ?  Of course, millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women in 1964, and it's been that way ever since (except in 8 states where AA has been banned).
> And why bring up voting ?  That's not what AA is about.  And a woman could get plenty more than a job as a secretary.  She could get jobs white males couldn't get (because of AA)  And YOU KNOW it.
> As for reparations$$$$, after the last election, I'd say the chances for reparations in 2017, are looking pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In a struggling economy, you best believe that there will be no funding for reparations for some marginally skilled individual who could not figure out how to reinvent themselves after the field they were playing on became open to all people and decided to give up,  because they believe that they were wronged 51 years ago, so don't hold you're breath.
> 
> You should be grateful for the pittance that you are currently receiving. That is what you earned, and that is all you are getting.
> 
> It is no ones fault but your own. You're not a victim of anything except your own laziness.
> 
> That being said, feel free to elaborate on what jobs a female could get in 1964 that a white male could not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Receptionist maid hooker....
> 
> Women should complain they only make 70 cents for every dollar a guy makes.
> 
> Blacks and women can play on the field but the rules are different. If they are just as good they still sit the bench.
> 
> I'd love to have you be born in a ghetto and send you to a ghetto school then send you out to get a job where 95% of hiring managers are blacks who are racist like you and then call you lazy because you haven't achieved.
> 
> You haven't a clue. I don't like how black society is but I'm not so dumb I don't get it that things aren't where they need to be.
> 
> We still need to make sure whites aren't hiring all white staffs because they don't like black people like clearly you don't.  You are the perfect reason why we still need aa.  Too many of you think blacks are lazy.
Click to expand...


This guy talks as if we were in 1952 right now.  Can you believe this dude ?

EARTH TO SEALYBOBO:  YOU are the one without a clue.

1.  I've worked at dozens of jobs, in 5 different states, over 50 years.  I've NEVER seen a woman making less money than a man, doing the some job.  And I've seen many lesser qualified women hired as supervisors over men more qualifies than them.

2.  Blacks and women don't sit on any "bench".  You've been watching too many movies.

3.  There are less Blacks living in poverty (ghettos or wherever) than Whites, and the depth of poverty of the Whites is much worse.

4.  95% of hiring mangers ARE racist (against Whites), and they hire by affirmative action.  And many of those hiring managers are Blacks, who got hired and promoted only because they're Black.

5. _ "Things aren't were they need to be"_ ?  That's true.  Blacks are getting the jobs.  Are getting promoted over better qualified Whites.  Have nice houses and new, shiny cars.  And Whites are still getting discriminated against by AA (except in 8 states where it's banned)

6.  When I went to my state Workforce office, before I retired, I saw about 2 dozen people working there > ALL BLACK.  When I go to my VA hospital, I see only Blacks and Hispanics working there (+ a few white women)  White males are about as common as a penguin in a Texas desert.

7.  YOU, and the racism you display, are the perfect reason why we need to ban AA, all over America, because, without this national ban, you will continue to discriminate with it.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites should have realized that before they acquired ownership of most of the resources due to white AA.
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don't have to realize anything. And airhead Blacks like you ought to know that there are far more Whites in poverty than Blacks, and their poverty is a much worse level than Blacks.  And it was that way even long before 1964.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually losers like you have to realize the fault lays with the lack of work ethic on your part. You whine 24/7 that partial AA given to Blacks kept you a loser for life when white females actually benefit from AA more than anyone. You are a sad excuse for a white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worse, he is an embarrassment to all *real* Americans.  Real Americans take to heart the principles once expressed as the American Dream - of course that dream was a nightmare for the entire set of the protected classes, which include (Yes, even White Men) age discrimination.
> 
> Ignorance partially explains bigotry and prejudice, but not every white man holds such hate, I suppose like callous conservatives they have no capacity for empathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you are a RACIST who supports race-based affirmative action.  And all your cute little whitewash of it, doesn't change a thing.  You're a callous liberal, with no empathy for the largest number of people (Whites), who have been victim of the most amount of discrimination (AA), of any group, in any 51 year period (1964-2015), in American history.  And you're not getting off the hook on it, no matter how hard you try to wiggle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really this clueless? I worked in a fancy hotel in college that had business meeting Monday through Friday and 99% of the workers were white.  The number if being fair would be closer to 90 seeing as how blacks make up 12% of the population.
> 
> I know the big 3 unions hired a lot of blacks and paid them real well and that was a big part of the economic boom the GOP want to do away with.
> 
> Did you see ford had record profits this year and paid record profit sharing? I guess unions aren't the problem. Corporations just greedy and went overseas for the cheap labor.
Click to expand...


If I had a $10 bill for every workplace I've been in where minorities outnumberd Whites (despite having less population in the area), I'd be a millionaire. YOU are the clueless one.

As for corporations going overseas for cheap labor, yes, that international outsourcing does occur.  And so does DOMESTIC outsourcing, where the foreign cheap labor is *brought here* to the US (immigration-legal & illegal), screwing American workers just as badly, but is widely supported by liberals, who then hypocritically claim to be friends of the American worker.


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  Because all the things you said happened to Blacks & women, have been happening to White males over the past 51 years.  The more you talk about how bad it was many decades ago, the more you confirm how bad it is for White males, since 1964.
> 
> What needs to happen now is for all these White males to get paid reparations$$$$$$ to compensate for all the lost wages and reduced Social Security that they now suffer.  I wouldn't want to see this come from the govt though.  That would be penalizing the victims all over again.  The reparations should come from the screwball, racist liberals who have supported and pushed, and enacted these atrocious AA programs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You actually believe that the very second that AA legislation was passed in 1964, that millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women?
> Where the hell were you when in 1964 blacks could not even legally vote in some states? And a woman was lucky to get a job as a secretary, even if she was academically superior and more qualified than the average white male?
> You're NOT getting any reparations any more than the decendants of slaves are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb post.  What do you mean "actually" ?  Of course, millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women in 1964, and it's been that way ever since (except in 8 states where AA has been banned).
> And why bring up voting ?  That's not what AA is about.  And a woman could get plenty more than a job as a secretary.  She could get jobs white males couldn't get (because of AA)  And YOU KNOW it.
> As for reparations$$$$, after the last election, I'd say the chances for reparations in 2017, are looking pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In a struggling economy, you best believe that there will be no funding for reparations for some marginally skilled individual who could not figure out how to reinvent themselves after the field they were playing on became open to all people and decided to give up,  because they believe that they were wronged 51 years ago, so don't hold you're breath.
> 
> You should be grateful for the pittance that you are currently receiving. That is what you earned, and that is all you are getting.
> 
> It is no ones fault but your own. You're not a victim of anything except your own laziness.
> 
> That being said, feel free to elaborate on what jobs a female could get in 1964 that a white male could not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Receptionist maid hooker....
> 
> Women should complain they only make 70 cents for every dollar a guy makes.
> 
> Blacks and women can play on the field but the rules are different. If they are just as good they still sit the bench.
> 
> I'd love to have you be born in a ghetto and send you to a ghetto school then send you out to get a job where 95% of hiring managers are blacks who are racist like you and then call you lazy because you haven't achieved.
> 
> You haven't a clue. I don't like how black society is but I'm not so dumb I don't get it that things aren't where they need to be.
> 
> We still need to make sure whites aren't hiring all white staffs because they don't like black people like clearly you don't.  You are the perfect reason why we still need aa.  Too many of you think blacks are lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy talks as if we were in 1952 right now.  Can you believe this dude ?
> 
> EARTH TO SEALYBOBO:  YOU are the one without a clue.
> 
> 1.  I've worked at dozens of jobs, in 5 different states, over 50 years.  I've NEVER seen a woman making less money than a man, doing the some job.  And I've seen many lesser qualified women hired as supervisors over men more qualifies than them.
> 
> 2.  Blacks and women don't sit on any "bench".  You've been watching too many movies.
> 
> 3.  There are less Blacks living in poverty (ghettos or wherever) than Whites, and the depth of poverty of the Whites is much worse.
> 
> 4.  95% of hiring mangers ARE racist (against Whites), and they hire by affirmative action.  And many of those hiring managers are Blacks, who got hired and promoted only because they're Black.
> 
> 5. _ "Things aren't were they need to be"_ ?  That's true.  Blacks are getting the jobs.  Are getting promoted over better qualified Whites.  Have nice houses and new, shiny cars.  And Whites are still getting discriminated against by AA (except in 8 states where it's banned)
> 
> 6.  When I went to my state Workforce office, before I retired, I saw about 2 dozen people working there > ALL BLACK.  When I go to my VA hospital, I see only Blacks and Hispanics working there (+ a few white women)  White males are about as common as a penguin in a Texas desert.
> 
> 7.  YOU, and the racism you display, are the perfect reason why we need to ban AA, all over America, because, without this national ban, you will continue to discriminate with it.
Click to expand...


You say you are retired. While I can't completely disagree with the things you are saying you sound like an old white racist who probably wouldn't have liked it when my immigrant dad came over from Greece and "stole your job.

Reminds me of when we moved into a new sub. Woods all around us. We didn't understand why ppl didn't like our sub going up. But then we didn't like it that sub's went up all around us. Ruined the woods we grew up in. 

America is now blacks mexicans Arabs indians asians not just european whites. 

I remember whites didn't consider us americans. We werent white enough. Now that we have assimilated you want us to join you in fearing new comers.

Like I said I can't completely argue with you. Should be every man for himself.

Oh consider this. Us whites want a fair wage. Black and Mexicans will work for less. So will poor single moms.


----------



## protectionist

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that's the line they've been feeding you at MSNBC, npr, media matters, and other liberal idiocy media ?  AMAZING how anybody could repeat something as preposterous as that, even for one second.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't need MSNBC, it didn't exist at the time. I saw women and blacks in the 60s and early 70s and the jobs they aspired to. Women, no matter how intelligent, would go to be secretaries, nursing or teachers. If they weren't college material, they could be beauticians or maybe be a teller in a bank or supermarket. Waitress was a good option
> Blacks might get a job at menial labor. After all, that is what they are best suited for. The really smart blacks may be able to go to a black college where they could graduate and find jobs where they could provide services to black clientele. White firms didn't want to hire them. After all, blacks lacked the "essentials" to be trusted with real responsibility
> White males had leadership and skilled positions reserved for them
> 
> I can see why you were so upset when affirmative action came along
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah.  Because all the things you said happened to Blacks & women, have been happening to White males over the past 51 years.  The more you talk about how bad it was many decades ago, the more you confirm how bad it is for White males, since 1964.
> 
> What needs to happen now is for all these White males to get paid reparations$$$$$$ to compensate for all the lost wages and reduced Social Security that they now suffer.  I wouldn't want to see this come from the govt though.  That would be penalizing the victims all over again.  The reparations should come from the screwball, racist liberals who have supported and pushed, and enacted these atrocious AA programs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You actually believe that the very second that AA legislation was passed in 1964, that millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women?
> Where the hell were you when in 1964 blacks could not even legally vote in some states? And a woman was lucky to get a job as a secretary, even if she was academically superior and more qualified than the average white male?
> You're NOT getting any reparations any more than the decendants of slaves are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb post.  What do you mean "actually" ?  Of course, millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women in 1964, and it's been that way ever since (except in 8 states where AA has been banned).
> And why bring up voting ?  That's not what AA is about.  And a woman could get plenty more than a job as a secretary.  She could get jobs white males couldn't get (because of AA)  And YOU KNOW it.
> As for reparations$$$$, after the last election, I'd say the chances for reparations in 2017, are looking pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In a struggling economy, you best believe that there will be no funding for reparations for some marginally skilled individual who could not figure out how to reinvent themselves after the field they were playing on became open to all people and decided to give up,  because they believe that they were wronged 51 years ago, so don't hold you're breath.
> 
> You should be grateful for the pittance that you are currently receiving. That is what you earned, and that is all you are getting.
> 
> It is no ones fault but your own. You're not a victim of anything except your own laziness.
> 
> That being said, feel free to elaborate on what jobs a female could get in 1964 that a white male could not.
Click to expand...


1.  You don't have the foggiest idea of what _"there will be"  _Can we go through your posts in USMB prior to November 2014, and find you saying that there will be a Republican landslide ?

2.  You're a liar, and not even a very good one.  You know damn well that AA has  damaged millions of Whites, and racists like you are the cause.  And it's racists like you, who should pay the reparations (no one else)

3.  Any time since AA has been in force, there are many jobs that women got that were deliberately withheld from men, and YOU KNOW it.


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don't have to realize anything. And airhead Blacks like you ought to know that there are far more Whites in poverty than Blacks, and their poverty is a much worse level than Blacks.  And it was that way even long before 1964.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually losers like you have to realize the fault lays with the lack of work ethic on your part. You whine 24/7 that partial AA given to Blacks kept you a loser for life when white females actually benefit from AA more than anyone. You are a sad excuse for a white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worse, he is an embarrassment to all *real* Americans.  Real Americans take to heart the principles once expressed as the American Dream - of course that dream was a nightmare for the entire set of the protected classes, which include (Yes, even White Men) age discrimination.
> 
> Ignorance partially explains bigotry and prejudice, but not every white man holds such hate, I suppose like callous conservatives they have no capacity for empathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you are a RACIST who supports race-based affirmative action.  And all your cute little whitewash of it, doesn't change a thing.  You're a callous liberal, with no empathy for the largest number of people (Whites), who have been victim of the most amount of discrimination (AA), of any group, in any 51 year period (1964-2015), in American history.  And you're not getting off the hook on it, no matter how hard you try to wiggle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really this clueless? I worked in a fancy hotel in college that had business meeting Monday through Friday and 99% of the workers were white.  The number if being fair would be closer to 90 seeing as how blacks make up 12% of the population.
> 
> I know the big 3 unions hired a lot of blacks and paid them real well and that was a big part of the economic boom the GOP want to do away with.
> 
> Did you see ford had record profits this year and paid record profit sharing? I guess unions aren't the problem. Corporations just greedy and went overseas for the cheap labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I had a $10 bill for every workplace I've been in where minorities outnumberd Whites (despite having less population in the area), I'd be a millionaire. YOU are the clueless one.
> 
> As for corporations going overseas for cheap labor, yes, that international outsourcing does occur.  And so does DOMESTIC outsourcing, where the foreign cheap labor is *brought here* to the US (immigration-legal & illegal), screwing American workers just as badly, but is widely supported by liberals, who then hypocritically claim to be friends of the American worker.
Click to expand...


I was with you until the end. Us liberals don't like illegal employers hiring undocumented workers.  If they didn't have jobs they'd leave. Who's hiring them? Business owners who tend to vote GOP.

Remember jobs americans won't do? Who said that? McCain 2007. And Romney had illegals working for him too.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You actually believe that the very second that AA legislation was passed in 1964, that millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women?
> Where the hell were you when in 1964 blacks could not even legally vote in some states? And a woman was lucky to get a job as a secretary, even if she was academically superior and more qualified than the average white male?
> You're NOT getting any reparations any more than the decendants of slaves are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumb post.  What do you mean "actually" ?  Of course, millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women in 1964, and it's been that way ever since (except in 8 states where AA has been banned).
> And why bring up voting ?  That's not what AA is about.  And a woman could get plenty more than a job as a secretary.  She could get jobs white males couldn't get (because of AA)  And YOU KNOW it.
> As for reparations$$$$, after the last election, I'd say the chances for reparations in 2017, are looking pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In a struggling economy, you best believe that there will be no funding for reparations for some marginally skilled individual who could not figure out how to reinvent themselves after the field they were playing on became open to all people and decided to give up,  because they believe that they were wronged 51 years ago, so don't hold you're breath.
> 
> You should be grateful for the pittance that you are currently receiving. That is what you earned, and that is all you are getting.
> 
> It is no ones fault but your own. You're not a victim of anything except your own laziness.
> 
> That being said, feel free to elaborate on what jobs a female could get in 1964 that a white male could not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Receptionist maid hooker....
> 
> Women should complain they only make 70 cents for every dollar a guy makes.
> 
> Blacks and women can play on the field but the rules are different. If they are just as good they still sit the bench.
> 
> I'd love to have you be born in a ghetto and send you to a ghetto school then send you out to get a job where 95% of hiring managers are blacks who are racist like you and then call you lazy because you haven't achieved.
> 
> You haven't a clue. I don't like how black society is but I'm not so dumb I don't get it that things aren't where they need to be.
> 
> We still need to make sure whites aren't hiring all white staffs because they don't like black people like clearly you don't.  You are the perfect reason why we still need aa.  Too many of you think blacks are lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy talks as if we were in 1952 right now.  Can you believe this dude ?
> 
> EARTH TO SEALYBOBO:  YOU are the one without a clue.
> 
> 1.  I've worked at dozens of jobs, in 5 different states, over 50 years.  I've NEVER seen a woman making less money than a man, doing the some job.  And I've seen many lesser qualified women hired as supervisors over men more qualifies than them.
> 
> 2.  Blacks and women don't sit on any "bench".  You've been watching too many movies.
> 
> 3.  There are less Blacks living in poverty (ghettos or wherever) than Whites, and the depth of poverty of the Whites is much worse.
> 
> 4.  95% of hiring mangers ARE racist (against Whites), and they hire by affirmative action.  And many of those hiring managers are Blacks, who got hired and promoted only because they're Black.
> 
> 5. _ "Things aren't were they need to be"_ ?  That's true.  Blacks are getting the jobs.  Are getting promoted over better qualified Whites.  Have nice houses and new, shiny cars.  And Whites are still getting discriminated against by AA (except in 8 states where it's banned)
> 
> 6.  When I went to my state Workforce office, before I retired, I saw about 2 dozen people working there > ALL BLACK.  When I go to my VA hospital, I see only Blacks and Hispanics working there (+ a few white women)  White males are about as common as a penguin in a Texas desert.
> 
> 7.  YOU, and the racism you display, are the perfect reason why we need to ban AA, all over America, because, without this national ban, you will continue to discriminate with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say you are retired. While I can't completely disagree with the things you are saying you sound like an old white racist who probably wouldn't have liked it when my immigrant dad came over from Greece and "stole your job.
> 
> Reminds me of when we moved into a new sub. Woods all around us. We didn't understand why ppl didn't like our sub going up. But then we didn't like it that sub's went up all around us. Ruined the woods we grew up in.
> 
> America is now blacks mexicans Arabs indians asians not just european whites.
> 
> I remember whites didn't consider us americans. We werent white enough. Now that we have assimilated you want us to join you in fearing new comers.
> 
> Like I said I can't completely argue with you. Should be every man for himself.
> 
> Oh consider this. Us whites want a fair wage. Black and Mexicans will work for less. So will poor single moms.
Click to expand...


1.  I am 25% French-Italian, 50% Danish, and 25% Hispanic (Central America-Belize)

2.  My mother was born in Denmark.

3.  You're damn right I "wouldn't have liked I if your immigrant dad came over from Greece and stole my job.  Or any other immigrant, from anywhere.

4.  Everyone should have a fair wage.  But immigrants shouldn't be here AT ALL.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually losers like you have to realize the fault lays with the lack of work ethic on your part. You whine 24/7 that partial AA given to Blacks kept you a loser for life when white females actually benefit from AA more than anyone. You are a sad excuse for a white guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worse, he is an embarrassment to all *real* Americans.  Real Americans take to heart the principles once expressed as the American Dream - of course that dream was a nightmare for the entire set of the protected classes, which include (Yes, even White Men) age discrimination.
> 
> Ignorance partially explains bigotry and prejudice, but not every white man holds such hate, I suppose like callous conservatives they have no capacity for empathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you are a RACIST who supports race-based affirmative action.  And all your cute little whitewash of it, doesn't change a thing.  You're a callous liberal, with no empathy for the largest number of people (Whites), who have been victim of the most amount of discrimination (AA), of any group, in any 51 year period (1964-2015), in American history.  And you're not getting off the hook on it, no matter how hard you try to wiggle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really this clueless? I worked in a fancy hotel in college that had business meeting Monday through Friday and 99% of the workers were white.  The number if being fair would be closer to 90 seeing as how blacks make up 12% of the population.
> 
> I know the big 3 unions hired a lot of blacks and paid them real well and that was a big part of the economic boom the GOP want to do away with.
> 
> Did you see ford had record profits this year and paid record profit sharing? I guess unions aren't the problem. Corporations just greedy and went overseas for the cheap labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I had a $10 bill for every workplace I've been in where minorities outnumberd Whites (despite having less population in the area), I'd be a millionaire. YOU are the clueless one.
> 
> As for corporations going overseas for cheap labor, yes, that international outsourcing does occur.  And so does DOMESTIC outsourcing, where the foreign cheap labor is *brought here* to the US (immigration-legal & illegal), screwing American workers just as badly, but is widely supported by liberals, who then hypocritically claim to be friends of the American worker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was with you until the end. Us liberals don't like illegal employers hiring undocumented workers.  If they didn't have jobs they'd leave. Who's hiring them? Business owners who tend to vote GOP.
> 
> Remember jobs americans won't do? Who said that? McCain 2007. And Romney had illegals working for him too.
Click to expand...


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually losers like you have to realize the fault lays with the lack of work ethic on your part. You whine 24/7 that partial AA given to Blacks kept you a loser for life when white females actually benefit from AA more than anyone. You are a sad excuse for a white guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worse, he is an embarrassment to all *real* Americans.  Real Americans take to heart the principles once expressed as the American Dream - of course that dream was a nightmare for the entire set of the protected classes, which include (Yes, even White Men) age discrimination.
> 
> Ignorance partially explains bigotry and prejudice, but not every white man holds such hate, I suppose like callous conservatives they have no capacity for empathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you are a RACIST who supports race-based affirmative action.  And all your cute little whitewash of it, doesn't change a thing.  You're a callous liberal, with no empathy for the largest number of people (Whites), who have been victim of the most amount of discrimination (AA), of any group, in any 51 year period (1964-2015), in American history.  And you're not getting off the hook on it, no matter how hard you try to wiggle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really this clueless? I worked in a fancy hotel in college that had business meeting Monday through Friday and 99% of the workers were white.  The number if being fair would be closer to 90 seeing as how blacks make up 12% of the population.
> 
> I know the big 3 unions hired a lot of blacks and paid them real well and that was a big part of the economic boom the GOP want to do away with.
> 
> Did you see ford had record profits this year and paid record profit sharing? I guess unions aren't the problem. Corporations just greedy and went overseas for the cheap labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I had a $10 bill for every workplace I've been in where minorities outnumberd Whites (despite having less population in the area), I'd be a millionaire. YOU are the clueless one.
> 
> As for corporations going overseas for cheap labor, yes, that international outsourcing does occur.  And so does DOMESTIC outsourcing, where the foreign cheap labor is *brought here* to the US (immigration-legal & illegal), screwing American workers just as badly, but is widely supported by liberals, who then hypocritically claim to be friends of the American worker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was with you until the end. Us liberals don't like illegal employers hiring undocumented workers.  If they didn't have jobs they'd leave. Who's hiring them? Business owners who tend to vote GOP.
> 
> Remember jobs americans won't do? Who said that? McCain 2007. And Romney had illegals working for him too.
Click to expand...


1.  To call an illegal alien an "undocumented worker", is about the equivalent of calling a bank robber an "informal withdrawl agent"   



2. Many illegal aliens have no interest in work.  Millions of them do nothing but collect welfare.  There are more immigrants getting welfare than native-born Americans.  And many of these are result of young women who arrived in the 8th month of pregnancy specifically to get a lifetime of benefits$$$ by the anchor baby racket.  Many others do it by false documentation.

3.  Now back to the TOPIC >>  AA.


----------



## katsteve2012

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  Because all the things you said happened to Blacks & women, have been happening to White males over the past 51 years.  The more you talk about how bad it was many decades ago, the more you confirm how bad it is for White males, since 1964.
> 
> What needs to happen now is for all these White males to get paid reparations$$$$$$ to compensate for all the lost wages and reduced Social Security that they now suffer.  I wouldn't want to see this come from the govt though.  That would be penalizing the victims all over again.  The reparations should come from the screwball, racist liberals who have supported and pushed, and enacted these atrocious AA programs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You actually believe that the very second that AA legislation was passed in 1964, that millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women?
> Where the hell were you when in 1964 blacks could not even legally vote in some states? And a woman was lucky to get a job as a secretary, even if she was academically superior and more qualified than the average white male?
> You're NOT getting any reparations any more than the decendants of slaves are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb post.  What do you mean "actually" ?  Of course, millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women in 1964, and it's been that way ever since (except in 8 states where AA has been banned).
> And why bring up voting ?  That's not what AA is about.  And a woman could get plenty more than a job as a secretary.  She could get jobs white males couldn't get (because of AA)  And YOU KNOW it.
> As for reparations$$$$, after the last election, I'd say the chances for reparations in 2017, are looking pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In a struggling economy, you best believe that there will be no funding for reparations for some marginally skilled individual who could not figure out how to reinvent themselves after the field they were playing on became open to all people and decided to give up,  because they believe that they were wronged 51 years ago, so don't hold you're breath.
> 
> You should be grateful for the pittance that you are currently receiving. That is what you earned, and that is all you are getting.
> 
> It is no ones fault but your own. You're not a victim of anything except your own laziness.
> 
> That being said, feel free to elaborate on what jobs a female could get in 1964 that a white male could not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Receptionist maid hooker....
> 
> Women should complain they only make 70 cents for every dollar a guy makes.
> 
> Blacks and women can play on the field but the rules are different. If they are just as good they still sit the bench.
> 
> I'd love to have you be born in a ghetto and send you to a ghetto school then send you out to get a job where 95% of hiring managers are blacks who are racist like you and then call you lazy because you haven't achieved.
> 
> You haven't a clue. I don't like how black society is but I'm not so dumb I don't get it that things aren't where they need to be.
> 
> We still need to make sure whites aren't hiring all white staffs because they don't like black people like clearly you don't.  You are the perfect reason why we still need aa.  Too many of you think blacks are lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy talks as if we were in 1952 right now.  Can you believe this dude ?
> 
> EARTH TO SEALYBOBO:  YOU are the one without a clue.
> 
> 1.  I've worked at dozens of jobs, in 5 different states, over 50 years.  I've NEVER seen a woman making less money than a man, doing the some job.  And I've seen many lesser qualified women hired as supervisors over men more qualifies than them.
> 
> 2.  Blacks and women don't sit on any "bench".  You've been watching too many movies.
> 
> 3.  There are less Blacks living in poverty (ghettos or wherever) than Whites, and the depth of poverty of the Whites is much worse.
> 
> 4.  95% of hiring mangers ARE racist (against Whites), and they hire by affirmative action.  And many of those hiring managers are Blacks, who got hired and promoted only because they're Black.
> 
> 5. _ "Things aren't were they need to be"_ ?  That's true.  Blacks are getting the jobs.  Are getting promoted over better qualified Whites.  Have nice houses and new, shiny cars.  And Whites are still getting discriminated against by AA (except in 8 states where it's banned)
> 
> 6.  When I went to my state Workforce office, before I retired, I saw about 2 dozen people working there > ALL BLACK.  When I go to my VA hospital, I see only Blacks and Hispanics working there (+ a few white women)  White males are about as common as a penguin in a Texas desert.
> 
> 7.  YOU, and the racism you display, are the perfect reason why we need to ban AA, all over America, because, without this national ban, you will continue to discriminate with it.
Click to expand...


Feel free to post any facts that you can obtain, besides the nonsense you are imagining and spouting out of thin air, proving that on a per capita basis more whites are living in poverty than blacks. Secondly,  I don't have a reason to lie to some nutcase in an anonymous forum. Now you are obsessed with women being selected over white men, when just a few posts ago, you were stating that "for. Every white female helped by AA, 100 are harmed by it". Now you are claiming that "95% of ALL hiring managers are racists".

Is there no end to your "poor me" pity party?






Furthermore, the majority of  salary surveys conducted in America, have one common denominator, and that is that the higher wages on average go men over women, and in just anout all cases it is white males who earn the most on average of any demographic.

You are so blinded by your bitterness over failing that you have become delusional.

Lastly, no I am not a racist, because I do not believe that race is a determinant in how intelligent or skilled one happens to be.

Those who passed the legislation which brought AA into effect, simply introduced a program to ensure that everyone had an equal chance. If you were capable or competent  in first place, AA would have not made one bit of difference in your success or lack of.

When you come to terms with that, you will be on your way to getting on your feet.

Until then....no. There are no reparations in the cards for you because you were not wronged.


----------



## Wry Catcher

AA, spot on; I suggest you go to a meeting immediately.


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't need MSNBC, it didn't exist at the time. I saw women and blacks in the 60s and early 70s and the jobs they aspired to. Women, no matter how intelligent, would go to be secretaries, nursing or teachers. If they weren't college material, they could be beauticians or maybe be a teller in a bank or supermarket. Waitress was a good option
> Blacks might get a job at menial labor. After all, that is what they are best suited for. The really smart blacks may be able to go to a black college where they could graduate and find jobs where they could provide services to black clientele. White firms didn't want to hire them. After all, blacks lacked the "essentials" to be trusted with real responsibility
> White males had leadership and skilled positions reserved for them
> 
> I can see why you were so upset when affirmative action came along
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  Because all the things you said happened to Blacks & women, have been happening to White males over the past 51 years.  The more you talk about how bad it was many decades ago, the more you confirm how bad it is for White males, since 1964.
> 
> What needs to happen now is for all these White males to get paid reparations$$$$$$ to compensate for all the lost wages and reduced Social Security that they now suffer.  I wouldn't want to see this come from the govt though.  That would be penalizing the victims all over again.  The reparations should come from the screwball, racist liberals who have supported and pushed, and enacted these atrocious AA programs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You actually believe that the very second that AA legislation was passed in 1964, that millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women?
> Where the hell were you when in 1964 blacks could not even legally vote in some states? And a woman was lucky to get a job as a secretary, even if she was academically superior and more qualified than the average white male?
> You're NOT getting any reparations any more than the decendants of slaves are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb post.  What do you mean "actually" ?  Of course, millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women in 1964, and it's been that way ever since (except in 8 states where AA has been banned).
> And why bring up voting ?  That's not what AA is about.  And a woman could get plenty more than a job as a secretary.  She could get jobs white males couldn't get (because of AA)  And YOU KNOW it.
> As for reparations$$$$, after the last election, I'd say the chances for reparations in 2017, are looking pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In a struggling economy, you best believe that there will be no funding for reparations for some marginally skilled individual who could not figure out how to reinvent themselves after the field they were playing on became open to all people and decided to give up,  because they believe that they were wronged 51 years ago, so don't hold you're breath.
> 
> You should be grateful for the pittance that you are currently receiving. That is what you earned, and that is all you are getting.
> 
> It is no ones fault but your own. You're not a victim of anything except your own laziness.
> 
> That being said, feel free to elaborate on what jobs a female could get in 1964 that a white male could not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  You don't have the foggiest idea of what _"there will be"  _Can we go through your posts in USMB prior to November 2014, and find you saying that there will be a Republican landslide ?
> 
> 2.  You're a liar, and not even a very good one.  You know damn well that AA has  damaged millions of Whites, and racists like you are the cause.  And it's racists like you, who should pay the reparations (no one else)
> 
> 3.  Any time since AA has been in force, there are many jobs that women got that were deliberately withheld from men, and YOU KNOW it.
Click to expand...

You poor white male.  My brother is a VP makes between half a mill to a mill a year I'm not sure because I don't ask.  He got a masters from msu and rose to where he is.  Only 45 years old.  He's a white guy. Didn't hold him back.

Maybe you are competing for low skill labor jobs?

And remember back when our neighbors worried because guys like my immigrant dad was here taking all the good jobs?  Look w


protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumb post.  What do you mean "actually" ?  Of course, millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women in 1964, and it's been that way ever since (except in 8 states where AA has been banned).
> And why bring up voting ?  That's not what AA is about.  And a woman could get plenty more than a job as a secretary.  She could get jobs white males couldn't get (because of AA)  And YOU KNOW it.
> As for reparations$$$$, after the last election, I'd say the chances for reparations in 2017, are looking pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a struggling economy, you best believe that there will be no funding for reparations for some marginally skilled individual who could not figure out how to reinvent themselves after the field they were playing on became open to all people and decided to give up,  because they believe that they were wronged 51 years ago, so don't hold you're breath.
> 
> You should be grateful for the pittance that you are currently receiving. That is what you earned, and that is all you are getting.
> 
> It is no ones fault but your own. You're not a victim of anything except your own laziness.
> 
> That being said, feel free to elaborate on what jobs a female could get in 1964 that a white male could not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Receptionist maid hooker....
> 
> Women should complain they only make 70 cents for every dollar a guy makes.
> 
> Blacks and women can play on the field but the rules are different. If they are just as good they still sit the bench.
> 
> I'd love to have you be born in a ghetto and send you to a ghetto school then send you out to get a job where 95% of hiring managers are blacks who are racist like you and then call you lazy because you haven't achieved.
> 
> You haven't a clue. I don't like how black society is but I'm not so dumb I don't get it that things aren't where they need to be.
> 
> We still need to make sure whites aren't hiring all white staffs because they don't like black people like clearly you don't.  You are the perfect reason why we still need aa.  Too many of you think blacks are lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy talks as if we were in 1952 right now.  Can you believe this dude ?
> 
> EARTH TO SEALYBOBO:  YOU are the one without a clue.
> 
> 1.  I've worked at dozens of jobs, in 5 different states, over 50 years.  I've NEVER seen a woman making less money than a man, doing the some job.  And I've seen many lesser qualified women hired as supervisors over men more qualifies than them.
> 
> 2.  Blacks and women don't sit on any "bench".  You've been watching too many movies.
> 
> 3.  There are less Blacks living in poverty (ghettos or wherever) than Whites, and the depth of poverty of the Whites is much worse.
> 
> 4.  95% of hiring mangers ARE racist (against Whites), and they hire by affirmative action.  And many of those hiring managers are Blacks, who got hired and promoted only because they're Black.
> 
> 5. _ "Things aren't were they need to be"_ ?  That's true.  Blacks are getting the jobs.  Are getting promoted over better qualified Whites.  Have nice houses and new, shiny cars.  And Whites are still getting discriminated against by AA (except in 8 states where it's banned)
> 
> 6.  When I went to my state Workforce office, before I retired, I saw about 2 dozen people working there > ALL BLACK.  When I go to my VA hospital, I see only Blacks and Hispanics working there (+ a few white women)  White males are about as common as a penguin in a Texas desert.
> 
> 7.  YOU, and the racism you display, are the perfect reason why we need to ban AA, all over America, because, without this national ban, you will continue to discriminate with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say you are retired. While I can't completely disagree with the things you are saying you sound like an old white racist who probably wouldn't have liked it when my immigrant dad came over from Greece and "stole your job.
> 
> Reminds me of when we moved into a new sub. Woods all around us. We didn't understand why ppl didn't like our sub going up. But then we didn't like it that sub's went up all around us. Ruined the woods we grew up in.
> 
> America is now blacks mexicans Arabs indians asians not just european whites.
> 
> I remember whites didn't consider us americans. We werent white enough. Now that we have assimilated you want us to join you in fearing new comers.
> 
> Like I said I can't completely argue with you. Should be every man for himself.
> 
> Oh consider this. Us whites want a fair wage. Black and Mexicans will work for less. So will poor single moms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  I am 25% French-Italian, 50% Danish, and 25% Hispanic (Central America-Belize)
> 
> 2.  My mother was born in Denmark.
> 
> 3.  You're damn right I "wouldn't have liked I if your immigrant dad came over from Greece and stole my job.  Or any other immigrant, from anywhere.
> 
> 4.  Everyone should have a fair wage.  But immigrants shouldn't be here AT ALL.
Click to expand...

We were all immigrants once.  That was my point. You missed it.

And what do you care youre retired.


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumb post.  What do you mean "actually" ?  Of course, millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women in 1964, and it's been that way ever since (except in 8 states where AA has been banned).
> And why bring up voting ?  That's not what AA is about.  And a woman could get plenty more than a job as a secretary.  She could get jobs white males couldn't get (because of AA)  And YOU KNOW it.
> As for reparations$$$$, after the last election, I'd say the chances for reparations in 2017, are looking pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a struggling economy, you best believe that there will be no funding for reparations for some marginally skilled individual who could not figure out how to reinvent themselves after the field they were playing on became open to all people and decided to give up,  because they believe that they were wronged 51 years ago, so don't hold you're breath.
> 
> You should be grateful for the pittance that you are currently receiving. That is what you earned, and that is all you are getting.
> 
> It is no ones fault but your own. You're not a victim of anything except your own laziness.
> 
> That being said, feel free to elaborate on what jobs a female could get in 1964 that a white male could not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Receptionist maid hooker....
> 
> Women should complain they only make 70 cents for every dollar a guy makes.
> 
> Blacks and women can play on the field but the rules are different. If they are just as good they still sit the bench.
> 
> I'd love to have you be born in a ghetto and send you to a ghetto school then send you out to get a job where 95% of hiring managers are blacks who are racist like you and then call you lazy because you haven't achieved.
> 
> You haven't a clue. I don't like how black society is but I'm not so dumb I don't get it that things aren't where they need to be.
> 
> We still need to make sure whites aren't hiring all white staffs because they don't like black people like clearly you don't.  You are the perfect reason why we still need aa.  Too many of you think blacks are lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy talks as if we were in 1952 right now.  Can you believe this dude ?
> 
> EARTH TO SEALYBOBO:  YOU are the one without a clue.
> 
> 1.  I've worked at dozens of jobs, in 5 different states, over 50 years.  I've NEVER seen a woman making less money than a man, doing the some job.  And I've seen many lesser qualified women hired as supervisors over men more qualifies than them.
> 
> 2.  Blacks and women don't sit on any "bench".  You've been watching too many movies.
> 
> 3.  There are less Blacks living in poverty (ghettos or wherever) than Whites, and the depth of poverty of the Whites is much worse.
> 
> 4.  95% of hiring mangers ARE racist (against Whites), and they hire by affirmative action.  And many of those hiring managers are Blacks, who got hired and promoted only because they're Black.
> 
> 5. _ "Things aren't were they need to be"_ ?  That's true.  Blacks are getting the jobs.  Are getting promoted over better qualified Whites.  Have nice houses and new, shiny cars.  And Whites are still getting discriminated against by AA (except in 8 states where it's banned)
> 
> 6.  When I went to my state Workforce office, before I retired, I saw about 2 dozen people working there > ALL BLACK.  When I go to my VA hospital, I see only Blacks and Hispanics working there (+ a few white women)  White males are about as common as a penguin in a Texas desert.
> 
> 7.  YOU, and the racism you display, are the perfect reason why we need to ban AA, all over America, because, without this national ban, you will continue to discriminate with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say you are retired. While I can't completely disagree with the things you are saying you sound like an old white racist who probably wouldn't have liked it when my immigrant dad came over from Greece and "stole your job.
> 
> Reminds me of when we moved into a new sub. Woods all around us. We didn't understand why ppl didn't like our sub going up. But then we didn't like it that sub's went up all around us. Ruined the woods we grew up in.
> 
> America is now blacks mexicans Arabs indians asians not just european whites.
> 
> I remember whites didn't consider us americans. We werent white enough. Now that we have assimilated you want us to join you in fearing new comers.
> 
> Like I said I can't completely argue with you. Should be every man for himself.
> 
> Oh consider this. Us whites want a fair wage. Black and Mexicans will work for less. So will poor single moms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  I am 25% French-Italian, 50% Danish, and 25% Hispanic (Central America-Belize)
> 
> 2.  My mother was born in Denmark.
> 
> 3.  You're damn right I "wouldn't have liked I if your immigrant dad came over from Greece and stole my job.  Or any other immigrant, from anywhere.
> 
> 4.  Everyone should have a fair wage.  But immigrants shouldn't be here AT ALL.
Click to expand...


A.  So you are a mut. I happen to be a pure bred. 100% Greek.

B.  It was your country that accepts my grandparents and my dad. If you don't want america accepting immigrants then you should tell your congressman.  But once the immigrant is here and becomes a legal citizen he has every right to apply for any job you can apply for.  If you lose out to a foreigner that's your problem.

I think another poster laid into you perfectly. You are blaming others for your failures for sure and you don't know how the real world works.  We make foreigners US citizens every day. If you want them to stop tell your representative.

I don't want anymore Muslims in either.


----------



## ClosedCaption

protectionist said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> white women don't need AA
> 
> they are not the one's bitchng and screaming about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very untrue and naive comment - they may not "bitch" about it, but all of us are hurt/angered by unfair treatment.  Empathy is just a word to some, those who are too self absorbed to have compassion, aka, the Callous Conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is HYPOCRISY at its height.  Blacks in 2015, do not need "compassion".  They are no worse off than anyone else.  That is a symptom of the 1950s. * For the past 51 years, It has been Whites who needed the compassion, due to all the discrimination (affirmative action) against them by Callous Liberals.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby....Tell us how 51 years have got you all upset and you need help while claiming that blacks who were discriminated against for 400 years "dont need anything because its been 50 years".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't need it because they're DEAD, you idiot.  The time you're talking about is long past.  The people living TODAY who have been discrimination victims are WHITES, not Blacks.  You need to have this explained to you ?
Click to expand...


When did racism die exactly?


----------



## Wry Catcher

ClosedCaption said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> white women don't need AA
> 
> they are not the one's bitchng and screaming about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very untrue and naive comment - they may not "bitch" about it, but all of us are hurt/angered by unfair treatment.  Empathy is just a word to some, those who are too self absorbed to have compassion, aka, the Callous Conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is HYPOCRISY at its height.  Blacks in 2015, do not need "compassion".  They are no worse off than anyone else.  That is a symptom of the 1950s. * For the past 51 years, It has been Whites who needed the compassion, due to all the discrimination (affirmative action) against them by Callous Liberals.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby....Tell us how 51 years have got you all upset and you need help while claiming that blacks who were discriminated against for 400 years "dont need anything because its been 50 years".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't need it because they're DEAD, you idiot.  The time you're talking about is long past.  The people living TODAY who have been discrimination victims are WHITES, not Blacks.  You need to have this explained to you ?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did racism die exactly?
Click to expand...


Well, it really didn't die, it seems that racism currently exists as white men are now being denied the use of public water fountains and public rest rooms, are made to sit in the back of public buses and street cars.  When did this occur?  Glad you asked, it is a product of the Civil Rights Act, for sure, but the its roots are right there in the COTUS..  The law of the land which was sullied by allowing blacks to vote, women to vote and no longer requires a voter to own property or have the money to pay a poll tax.


----------



## protectionist

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You actually believe that the very second that AA legislation was passed in 1964, that millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women?
> Where the hell were you when in 1964 blacks could not even legally vote in some states? And a woman was lucky to get a job as a secretary, even if she was academically superior and more qualified than the average white male?
> You're NOT getting any reparations any more than the decendants of slaves are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumb post.  What do you mean "actually" ?  Of course, millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women in 1964, and it's been that way ever since (except in 8 states where AA has been banned).
> And why bring up voting ?  That's not what AA is about.  And a woman could get plenty more than a job as a secretary.  She could get jobs white males couldn't get (because of AA)  And YOU KNOW it.
> As for reparations$$$$, after the last election, I'd say the chances for reparations in 2017, are looking pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In a struggling economy, you best believe that there will be no funding for reparations for some marginally skilled individual who could not figure out how to reinvent themselves after the field they were playing on became open to all people and decided to give up,  because they believe that they were wronged 51 years ago, so don't hold you're breath.
> 
> You should be grateful for the pittance that you are currently receiving. That is what you earned, and that is all you are getting.
> 
> It is no ones fault but your own. You're not a victim of anything except your own laziness.
> 
> That being said, feel free to elaborate on what jobs a female could get in 1964 that a white male could not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Receptionist maid hooker....
> 
> Women should complain they only make 70 cents for every dollar a guy makes.
> 
> Blacks and women can play on the field but the rules are different. If they are just as good they still sit the bench.
> 
> I'd love to have you be born in a ghetto and send you to a ghetto school then send you out to get a job where 95% of hiring managers are blacks who are racist like you and then call you lazy because you haven't achieved.
> 
> You haven't a clue. I don't like how black society is but I'm not so dumb I don't get it that things aren't where they need to be.
> 
> We still need to make sure whites aren't hiring all white staffs because they don't like black people like clearly you don't.  You are the perfect reason why we still need aa.  Too many of you think blacks are lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy talks as if we were in 1952 right now.  Can you believe this dude ?
> 
> EARTH TO SEALYBOBO:  YOU are the one without a clue.
> 
> 1.  I've worked at dozens of jobs, in 5 different states, over 50 years.  I've NEVER seen a woman making less money than a man, doing the some job.  And I've seen many lesser qualified women hired as supervisors over men more qualifies than them.
> 
> 2.  Blacks and women don't sit on any "bench".  You've been watching too many movies.
> 
> 3.  There are less Blacks living in poverty (ghettos or wherever) than Whites, and the depth of poverty of the Whites is much worse.
> 
> 4.  95% of hiring mangers ARE racist (against Whites), and they hire by affirmative action.  And many of those hiring managers are Blacks, who got hired and promoted only because they're Black.
> 
> 5. _ "Things aren't were they need to be"_ ?  That's true.  Blacks are getting the jobs.  Are getting promoted over better qualified Whites.  Have nice houses and new, shiny cars.  And Whites are still getting discriminated against by AA (except in 8 states where it's banned)
> 
> 6.  When I went to my state Workforce office, before I retired, I saw about 2 dozen people working there > ALL BLACK.  When I go to my VA hospital, I see only Blacks and Hispanics working there (+ a few white women)  White males are about as common as a penguin in a Texas desert.
> 
> 7.  YOU, and the racism you display, are the perfect reason why we need to ban AA, all over America, because, without this national ban, you will continue to discriminate with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to post any facts that you can obtain, besides the nonsense you are imagining and spouting out of thin air, proving that on a per capita basis more whites are living in poverty than blacks. Secondly,  I don't have a reason to lie to some nutcase in an anonymous forum. Now you are obsessed with women being selected over white men, when just a few posts ago, you were stating that "for. Every white female helped by AA, 100 are harmed by it". Now you are claiming that "95% of ALL hiring managers are racists".
> 
> Is there no end to your "poor me" pity party?
> 
> Furthermore, the majority of  salary surveys conducted in America, have one common denominator, and that is that the higher wages on average go men over women, and in just anout all cases it is white males who earn the most on average of any demographic.
> 
> You are so blinded by your bitterness over failing that you have become delusional.
> 
> Lastly, no I am not a racist, because I do not believe that race is a determinant in how intelligent or skilled one happens to be.
> 
> Those who passed the legislation which brought AA into effect, simply introduced a program to ensure that everyone had an equal chance. If you were capable or competent  in first place, AA would have not made one bit of difference in your success or lack of.
> 
> When you come to terms with that, you will be on your way to getting on your feet.
> 
> Until then....no. There are no reparations in the cards for you because you were not wronged.
Click to expand...


1.  You ask me for sources, and then flatly make statements without any sources. I won't ask for  them.  I know they're out there, but just presenting a source doesn't matter much.  some are right. Some are wrong. Many are total BS.

2.  Your insult MO ("nutcase, imagining, bitterness, delusional") is useless.  Abou tall it does is confirm your inability to discuss the issue meaningfully, and if anything, helps my case.

3.   Your racism doesn't come from  _"determinant in how intelligent or skilled one happens to be", _it comes from your acceptance of discrimination against Whites (in AA).

4.  I can't believe your next paragraph. It's so wacky, I almost can't respond. _ "Equal chance"_ ? 

 AA takes away an equal chance, and make Whites have a LESSER chance (or none at all)

5.  Whether you were capable or competent  in first place, makes no difference.   AA makes all the sdifference in the world about your success or lack of.   It stops you (a White person) cold, even if you are better qualified (like the 17 better qualified non-Blacks who were denied assistantships in my graduate school)

6.  Your posts are preposterous.  I can't believe you could be this deranged.  You appear to be just lying, and doing a horrendously bad job of it.


----------



## protectionist

Wry Catcher said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> A very untrue and naive comment - they may not "bitch" about it, but all of us are hurt/angered by unfair treatment.  Empathy is just a word to some, those who are too self absorbed to have compassion, aka, the Callous Conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> This is HYPOCRISY at its height.  Blacks in 2015, do not need "compassion".  They are no worse off than anyone else.  That is a symptom of the 1950s. * For the past 51 years, It has been Whites who needed the compassion, due to all the discrimination (affirmative action) against them by Callous Liberals.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby....Tell us how 51 years have got you all upset and you need help while claiming that blacks who were discriminated against for 400 years "dont need anything because its been 50 years".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't need it because they're DEAD, you idiot.  The time you're talking about is long past.  The people living TODAY who have been discrimination victims are WHITES, not Blacks.  You need to have this explained to you ?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did racism die exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it really didn't die, it seems that racism currently exists as white men are now being denied the use of public water fountains and public rest rooms, are made to sit in the back of public buses and street cars.  When did this occur?  Glad you asked, it is a product of the Civil Rights Act, for sure, but the its roots are right there in the COTUS..  The law of the land which was sullied by allowing blacks to vote, women to vote and no longer requires a voter to own property or have the money to pay a poll tax.
Click to expand...


Not a very good deflection.  You didn't mention the millions of Whites who are unfairly denied jobs,  job promotions, college admissions, college financial aid, business loans, etc..  That's what this thread is about, not the jibberish you're talking.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumb post.  What do you mean "actually" ?  Of course, millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women in 1964, and it's been that way ever since (except in 8 states where AA has been banned).
> And why bring up voting ?  That's not what AA is about.  And a woman could get plenty more than a job as a secretary.  She could get jobs white males couldn't get (because of AA)  And YOU KNOW it.
> As for reparations$$$$, after the last election, I'd say the chances for reparations in 2017, are looking pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a struggling economy, you best believe that there will be no funding for reparations for some marginally skilled individual who could not figure out how to reinvent themselves after the field they were playing on became open to all people and decided to give up,  because they believe that they were wronged 51 years ago, so don't hold you're breath.
> 
> You should be grateful for the pittance that you are currently receiving. That is what you earned, and that is all you are getting.
> 
> It is no ones fault but your own. You're not a victim of anything except your own laziness.
> 
> That being said, feel free to elaborate on what jobs a female could get in 1964 that a white male could not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Receptionist maid hooker....
> 
> Women should complain they only make 70 cents for every dollar a guy makes.
> 
> Blacks and women can play on the field but the rules are different. If they are just as good they still sit the bench.
> 
> I'd love to have you be born in a ghetto and send you to a ghetto school then send you out to get a job where 95% of hiring managers are blacks who are racist like you and then call you lazy because you haven't achieved.
> 
> You haven't a clue. I don't like how black society is but I'm not so dumb I don't get it that things aren't where they need to be.
> 
> We still need to make sure whites aren't hiring all white staffs because they don't like black people like clearly you don't.  You are the perfect reason why we still need aa.  Too many of you think blacks are lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy talks as if we were in 1952 right now.  Can you believe this dude ?
> 
> EARTH TO SEALYBOBO:  YOU are the one without a clue.
> 
> 1.  I've worked at dozens of jobs, in 5 different states, over 50 years.  I've NEVER seen a woman making less money than a man, doing the some job.  And I've seen many lesser qualified women hired as supervisors over men more qualifies than them.
> 
> 2.  Blacks and women don't sit on any "bench".  You've been watching too many movies.
> 
> 3.  There are less Blacks living in poverty (ghettos or wherever) than Whites, and the depth of poverty of the Whites is much worse.
> 
> 4.  95% of hiring mangers ARE racist (against Whites), and they hire by affirmative action.  And many of those hiring managers are Blacks, who got hired and promoted only because they're Black.
> 
> 5. _ "Things aren't were they need to be"_ ?  That's true.  Blacks are getting the jobs.  Are getting promoted over better qualified Whites.  Have nice houses and new, shiny cars.  And Whites are still getting discriminated against by AA (except in 8 states where it's banned)
> 
> 6.  When I went to my state Workforce office, before I retired, I saw about 2 dozen people working there > ALL BLACK.  When I go to my VA hospital, I see only Blacks and Hispanics working there (+ a few white women)  White males are about as common as a penguin in a Texas desert.
> 
> 7.  YOU, and the racism you display, are the perfect reason why we need to ban AA, all over America, because, without this national ban, you will continue to discriminate with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to post any facts that you can obtain, besides the nonsense you are imagining and spouting out of thin air, proving that on a per capita basis more whites are living in poverty than blacks. Secondly,  I don't have a reason to lie to some nutcase in an anonymous forum. Now you are obsessed with women being selected over white men, when just a few posts ago, you were stating that "for. Every white female helped by AA, 100 are harmed by it". Now you are claiming that "95% of ALL hiring managers are racists".
> 
> Is there no end to your "poor me" pity party?
> 
> Furthermore, the majority of  salary surveys conducted in America, have one common denominator, and that is that the higher wages on average go men over women, and in just anout all cases it is white males who earn the most on average of any demographic.
> 
> You are so blinded by your bitterness over failing that you have become delusional.
> 
> Lastly, no I am not a racist, because I do not believe that race is a determinant in how intelligent or skilled one happens to be.
> 
> Those who passed the legislation which brought AA into effect, simply introduced a program to ensure that everyone had an equal chance. If you were capable or competent  in first place, AA would have not made one bit of difference in your success or lack of.
> 
> When you come to terms with that, you will be on your way to getting on your feet.
> 
> Until then....no. There are no reparations in the cards for you because you were not wronged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  You ask me for sources, and then flatly make statements without any sources. I won't ask for  them.  I know they're out there, but just presenting a source doesn't matter much.  some are right. Some are wrong. Many are total BS.
> 
> 2.  Your insult MO ("nutcase, imagining, bitterness, delusional") is useless.  Abou tall it does is confirm your inability to discuss the issue meaningfully, and if anything, helps my case.
> 
> 3.   Your racism doesn't come from  _"determinant in how intelligent or skilled one happens to be", _it comes from your acceptance of discrimination against Whites (in AA).
> 
> 4.  I can't believe your next paragraph. It's so wacky, I almost can't respond. _ "Equal chance"_ ?
> 
> AA takes away an equal chance, and make Whites have a LESSER chance (or none at all)
> 
> 5.  Whether you were capable or competent  in first place, makes no difference.   AA makes all the sdifference in the world about your success or lack of.   It stops you (a White person) cold, even if you are better qualified (like the 17 better qualified non-Blacks who were denied assistantships in my graduate school)
> 
> 6.  Your posts are preposterous.  I can't believe you could be this deranged.  You appear to be just lying, and doing a horrendously bad job of it.
Click to expand...

Stop your whining already. You are a loser because you didnt have the huge headstart. Instead of adjusting to the changing circumstances you blamed your failure on the "knee grows".


----------



## protectionist

ClosedCaption said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> white women don't need AA
> 
> they are not the one's bitchng and screaming about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very untrue and naive comment - they may not "bitch" about it, but all of us are hurt/angered by unfair treatment.  Empathy is just a word to some, those who are too self absorbed to have compassion, aka, the Callous Conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is HYPOCRISY at its height.  Blacks in 2015, do not need "compassion".  They are no worse off than anyone else.  That is a symptom of the 1950s. * For the past 51 years, It has been Whites who needed the compassion, due to all the discrimination (affirmative action) against them by Callous Liberals.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby....Tell us how 51 years have got you all upset and you need help while claiming that blacks who were discriminated against for 400 years "dont need anything because its been 50 years".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't need it because they're DEAD, you idiot.  The time you're talking about is long past.  The people living TODAY who have been discrimination victims are WHITES, not Blacks.  You need to have this explained to you ?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did racism die exactly?
Click to expand...


It hasn't died.  It's fully alive, every time another White person is denied another opportunity by AA.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> A very untrue and naive comment - they may not "bitch" about it, but all of us are hurt/angered by unfair treatment.  Empathy is just a word to some, those who are too self absorbed to have compassion, aka, the Callous Conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> This is HYPOCRISY at its height.  Blacks in 2015, do not need "compassion".  They are no worse off than anyone else.  That is a symptom of the 1950s. * For the past 51 years, It has been Whites who needed the compassion, due to all the discrimination (affirmative action) against them by Callous Liberals.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby....Tell us how 51 years have got you all upset and you need help while claiming that blacks who were discriminated against for 400 years "dont need anything because its been 50 years".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't need it because they're DEAD, you idiot.  The time you're talking about is long past.  The people living TODAY who have been discrimination victims are WHITES, not Blacks.  You need to have this explained to you ?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did racism die exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It hasn't died.  It's fully alive, every time another White person is denied another opportunity by AA.
Click to expand...

Too bad. What are  you going to do to get your personal life in order?


----------



## ClosedCaption

protectionist said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> A very untrue and naive comment - they may not "bitch" about it, but all of us are hurt/angered by unfair treatment.  Empathy is just a word to some, those who are too self absorbed to have compassion, aka, the Callous Conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> This is HYPOCRISY at its height.  Blacks in 2015, do not need "compassion".  They are no worse off than anyone else.  That is a symptom of the 1950s. * For the past 51 years, It has been Whites who needed the compassion, due to all the discrimination (affirmative action) against them by Callous Liberals.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby....Tell us how 51 years have got you all upset and you need help while claiming that blacks who were discriminated against for 400 years "dont need anything because its been 50 years".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't need it because they're DEAD, you idiot.  The time you're talking about is long past.  The people living TODAY who have been discrimination victims are WHITES, not Blacks.  You need to have this explained to you ?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did racism die exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It hasn't died.  It's fully alive, every time another White person is denied another opportunity by AA.
Click to expand...


Meh, its just that those whites arent skilled enough.  Make yourself marketable


----------



## Asclepias

ClosedCaption said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is HYPOCRISY at its height.  Blacks in 2015, do not need "compassion".  They are no worse off than anyone else.  That is a symptom of the 1950s. * For the past 51 years, It has been Whites who needed the compassion, due to all the discrimination (affirmative action) against them by Callous Liberals.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby....Tell us how 51 years have got you all upset and you need help while claiming that blacks who were discriminated against for 400 years "dont need anything because its been 50 years".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't need it because they're DEAD, you idiot.  The time you're talking about is long past.  The people living TODAY who have been discrimination victims are WHITES, not Blacks.  You need to have this explained to you ?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did racism die exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It hasn't died.  It's fully alive, every time another White person is denied another opportunity by AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, its just that those whites arent skilled enough.  Make yourself marketable
Click to expand...

Just imagine that if AA wasnt around they would hire more incompetent whites over other more deserving people.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a struggling economy, you best believe that there will be no funding for reparations for some marginally skilled individual who could not figure out how to reinvent themselves after the field they were playing on became open to all people and decided to give up,  because they believe that they were wronged 51 years ago, so don't hold you're breath.
> 
> You should be grateful for the pittance that you are currently receiving. That is what you earned, and that is all you are getting.
> 
> It is no ones fault but your own. You're not a victim of anything except your own laziness.
> 
> That being said, feel free to elaborate on what jobs a female could get in 1964 that a white male could not.
> 
> 
> 
> Receptionist maid hooker....
> 
> Women should complain they only make 70 cents for every dollar a guy makes.
> 
> Blacks and women can play on the field but the rules are different. If they are just as good they still sit the bench.
> 
> I'd love to have you be born in a ghetto and send you to a ghetto school then send you out to get a job where 95% of hiring managers are blacks who are racist like you and then call you lazy because you haven't achieved.
> 
> You haven't a clue. I don't like how black society is but I'm not so dumb I don't get it that things aren't where they need to be.
> 
> We still need to make sure whites aren't hiring all white staffs because they don't like black people like clearly you don't.  You are the perfect reason why we still need aa.  Too many of you think blacks are lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy talks as if we were in 1952 right now.  Can you believe this dude ?
> 
> EARTH TO SEALYBOBO:  YOU are the one without a clue.
> 
> 1.  I've worked at dozens of jobs, in 5 different states, over 50 years.  I've NEVER seen a woman making less money than a man, doing the some job.  And I've seen many lesser qualified women hired as supervisors over men more qualifies than them.
> 
> 2.  Blacks and women don't sit on any "bench".  You've been watching too many movies.
> 
> 3.  There are less Blacks living in poverty (ghettos or wherever) than Whites, and the depth of poverty of the Whites is much worse.
> 
> 4.  95% of hiring mangers ARE racist (against Whites), and they hire by affirmative action.  And many of those hiring managers are Blacks, who got hired and promoted only because they're Black.
> 
> 5. _ "Things aren't were they need to be"_ ?  That's true.  Blacks are getting the jobs.  Are getting promoted over better qualified Whites.  Have nice houses and new, shiny cars.  And Whites are still getting discriminated against by AA (except in 8 states where it's banned)
> 
> 6.  When I went to my state Workforce office, before I retired, I saw about 2 dozen people working there > ALL BLACK.  When I go to my VA hospital, I see only Blacks and Hispanics working there (+ a few white women)  White males are about as common as a penguin in a Texas desert.
> 
> 7.  YOU, and the racism you display, are the perfect reason why we need to ban AA, all over America, because, without this national ban, you will continue to discriminate with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to post any facts that you can obtain, besides the nonsense you are imagining and spouting out of thin air, proving that on a per capita basis more whites are living in poverty than blacks. Secondly,  I don't have a reason to lie to some nutcase in an anonymous forum. Now you are obsessed with women being selected over white men, when just a few posts ago, you were stating that "for. Every white female helped by AA, 100 are harmed by it". Now you are claiming that "95% of ALL hiring managers are racists".
> 
> Is there no end to your "poor me" pity party?
> 
> Furthermore, the majority of  salary surveys conducted in America, have one common denominator, and that is that the higher wages on average go men over women, and in just anout all cases it is white males who earn the most on average of any demographic.
> 
> You are so blinded by your bitterness over failing that you have become delusional.
> 
> Lastly, no I am not a racist, because I do not believe that race is a determinant in how intelligent or skilled one happens to be.
> 
> Those who passed the legislation which brought AA into effect, simply introduced a program to ensure that everyone had an equal chance. If you were capable or competent  in first place, AA would have not made one bit of difference in your success or lack of.
> 
> When you come to terms with that, you will be on your way to getting on your feet.
> 
> Until then....no. There are no reparations in the cards for you because you were not wronged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  You ask me for sources, and then flatly make statements without any sources. I won't ask for  them.  I know they're out there, but just presenting a source doesn't matter much.  some are right. Some are wrong. Many are total BS.
> 
> 2.  Your insult MO ("nutcase, imagining, bitterness, delusional") is useless.  Abou tall it does is confirm your inability to discuss the issue meaningfully, and if anything, helps my case.
> 
> 3.   Your racism doesn't come from  _"determinant in how intelligent or skilled one happens to be", _it comes from your acceptance of discrimination against Whites (in AA).
> 
> 4.  I can't believe your next paragraph. It's so wacky, I almost can't respond. _ "Equal chance"_ ?
> 
> AA takes away an equal chance, and make Whites have a LESSER chance (or none at all)
> 
> 5.  Whether you were capable or competent  in first place, makes no difference.   AA makes all the sdifference in the world about your success or lack of.   It stops you (a White person) cold, even if you are better qualified (like the 17 better qualified non-Blacks who were denied assistantships in my graduate school)
> 
> 6.  Your posts are preposterous.  I can't believe you could be this deranged.  You appear to be just lying, and doing a horrendously bad job of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stop your whining already. You are a loser because you didnt have the huge headstart. Instead of adjusting to the changing circumstances you blamed your failure on the "knee grows".
Click to expand...



_"Whining"?_   That's what YOU are doing.  By insanely demanding that whites be discriminated against, by affirmative action.  And whining that you need this, because you're oh so oppressed, and everybody is giving you such a hard time.  In the meantime, the conditions you're whining about, haven't existed for decades, but as long as you can pretend they do, you can shove Whites out of your way, so you can grab all the goodies.
  Your whole AA trip/scam is based on nothing bit "whining" > YOURS.


----------



## protectionist

ClosedCaption said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is HYPOCRISY at its height.  Blacks in 2015, do not need "compassion".  They are no worse off than anyone else.  That is a symptom of the 1950s. * For the past 51 years, It has been Whites who needed the compassion, due to all the discrimination (affirmative action) against them by Callous Liberals.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby....Tell us how 51 years have got you all upset and you need help while claiming that blacks who were discriminated against for 400 years "dont need anything because its been 50 years".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't need it because they're DEAD, you idiot.  The time you're talking about is long past.  The people living TODAY who have been discrimination victims are WHITES, not Blacks.  You need to have this explained to you ?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did racism die exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It hasn't died.  It's fully alive, every time another White person is denied another opportunity by AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, its just that those whites arent skilled enough.  Make yourself marketable
Click to expand...


Stupid ass.  You think you can pull that off, ?  ....after how many times I've reiterated the discriminated against Whites Are BETTER QUALIFIED.  Qualifications is ignored in AA, and YOU KNOW it, Stop lying.

NO, It's not a matter of skill at all. It's a matter of your racist, evil willingness to discriminate, and pretend it's OK.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby....Tell us how 51 years have got you all upset and you need help while claiming that blacks who were discriminated against for 400 years "dont need anything because its been 50 years".
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need it because they're DEAD, you idiot.  The time you're talking about is long past.  The people living TODAY who have been discrimination victims are WHITES, not Blacks.  You need to have this explained to you ?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did racism die exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It hasn't died.  It's fully alive, every time another White person is denied another opportunity by AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, its just that those whites arent skilled enough.  Make yourself marketable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just imagine that if AA wasnt around they would hire more incompetent whites over other more deserving people.
Click to expand...

Only in your deranged, delusional mind.  And with all those many Black hiring managers out there, you think they would hire incompetent whites over other more deserving people ?  HA HA.  This is getting funny now.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a struggling economy, you best believe that there will be no funding for reparations for some marginally skilled individual who could not figure out how to reinvent themselves after the field they were playing on became open to all people and decided to give up,  because they believe that they were wronged 51 years ago, so don't hold you're breath.
> 
> You should be grateful for the pittance that you are currently receiving. That is what you earned, and that is all you are getting.
> 
> It is no ones fault but your own. You're not a victim of anything except your own laziness.
> 
> That being said, feel free to elaborate on what jobs a female could get in 1964 that a white male could not.
> 
> 
> 
> Receptionist maid hooker....
> 
> Women should complain they only make 70 cents for every dollar a guy makes.
> 
> Blacks and women can play on the field but the rules are different. If they are just as good they still sit the bench.
> 
> I'd love to have you be born in a ghetto and send you to a ghetto school then send you out to get a job where 95% of hiring managers are blacks who are racist like you and then call you lazy because you haven't achieved.
> 
> You haven't a clue. I don't like how black society is but I'm not so dumb I don't get it that things aren't where they need to be.
> 
> We still need to make sure whites aren't hiring all white staffs because they don't like black people like clearly you don't.  You are the perfect reason why we still need aa.  Too many of you think blacks are lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy talks as if we were in 1952 right now.  Can you believe this dude ?
> 
> EARTH TO SEALYBOBO:  YOU are the one without a clue.
> 
> 1.  I've worked at dozens of jobs, in 5 different states, over 50 years.  I've NEVER seen a woman making less money than a man, doing the some job.  And I've seen many lesser qualified women hired as supervisors over men more qualifies than them.
> 
> 2.  Blacks and women don't sit on any "bench".  You've been watching too many movies.
> 
> 3.  There are less Blacks living in poverty (ghettos or wherever) than Whites, and the depth of poverty of the Whites is much worse.
> 
> 4.  95% of hiring mangers ARE racist (against Whites), and they hire by affirmative action.  And many of those hiring managers are Blacks, who got hired and promoted only because they're Black.
> 
> 5. _ "Things aren't were they need to be"_ ?  That's true.  Blacks are getting the jobs.  Are getting promoted over better qualified Whites.  Have nice houses and new, shiny cars.  And Whites are still getting discriminated against by AA (except in 8 states where it's banned)
> 
> 6.  When I went to my state Workforce office, before I retired, I saw about 2 dozen people working there > ALL BLACK.  When I go to my VA hospital, I see only Blacks and Hispanics working there (+ a few white women)  White males are about as common as a penguin in a Texas desert.
> 
> 7.  YOU, and the racism you display, are the perfect reason why we need to ban AA, all over America, because, without this national ban, you will continue to discriminate with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say you are retired. While I can't completely disagree with the things you are saying you sound like an old white racist who probably wouldn't have liked it when my immigrant dad came over from Greece and "stole your job.
> 
> Reminds me of when we moved into a new sub. Woods all around us. We didn't understand why ppl didn't like our sub going up. But then we didn't like it that sub's went up all around us. Ruined the woods we grew up in.
> 
> America is now blacks mexicans Arabs indians asians not just european whites.
> 
> I remember whites didn't consider us americans. We werent white enough. Now that we have assimilated you want us to join you in fearing new comers.
> 
> Like I said I can't completely argue with you. Should be every man for himself.
> 
> Oh consider this. Us whites want a fair wage. Black and Mexicans will work for less. So will poor single moms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  I am 25% French-Italian, 50% Danish, and 25% Hispanic (Central America-Belize)
> 
> 2.  My mother was born in Denmark.
> 
> 3.  You're damn right I "wouldn't have liked I if your immigrant dad came over from Greece and stole my job.  Or any other immigrant, from anywhere.
> 
> 4.  Everyone should have a fair wage.  But immigrants shouldn't be here AT ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A.  So you are a mut. I happen to be a pure bred. 100% Greek.
> 
> B.  It was your country that accepts my grandparents and my dad. If you don't want america accepting immigrants then you should tell your congressman.  But once the immigrant is here and becomes a legal citizen he has every right to apply for any job you can apply for.  If you lose out to a foreigner that's your problem.
> 
> I think another poster laid into you perfectly. You are blaming others for your failures for sure and you don't know how the real world works.  We make foreigners US citizens every day. If you want them to stop tell your representative.
> 
> I don't want anymore Muslims in either.
Click to expand...


I tell my Congressman all the time. Senators too. And the point is not what rights an immigrant has after becoming a citizen, it is the fact that no immigrants should be coming here at all.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  Because all the things you said happened to Blacks & women, have been happening to White males over the past 51 years.  The more you talk about how bad it was many decades ago, the more you confirm how bad it is for White males, since 1964.
> 
> What needs to happen now is for all these White males to get paid reparations$$$$$$ to compensate for all the lost wages and reduced Social Security that they now suffer.  I wouldn't want to see this come from the govt though.  That would be penalizing the victims all over again.  The reparations should come from the screwball, racist liberals who have supported and pushed, and enacted these atrocious AA programs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You actually believe that the very second that AA legislation was passed in 1964, that millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women?
> Where the hell were you when in 1964 blacks could not even legally vote in some states? And a woman was lucky to get a job as a secretary, even if she was academically superior and more qualified than the average white male?
> You're NOT getting any reparations any more than the decendants of slaves are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb post.  What do you mean "actually" ?  Of course, millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women in 1964, and it's been that way ever since (except in 8 states where AA has been banned).
> And why bring up voting ?  That's not what AA is about.  And a woman could get plenty more than a job as a secretary.  She could get jobs white males couldn't get (because of AA)  And YOU KNOW it.
> As for reparations$$$$, after the last election, I'd say the chances for reparations in 2017, are looking pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In a struggling economy, you best believe that there will be no funding for reparations for some marginally skilled individual who could not figure out how to reinvent themselves after the field they were playing on became open to all people and decided to give up,  because they believe that they were wronged 51 years ago, so don't hold you're breath.
> 
> You should be grateful for the pittance that you are currently receiving. That is what you earned, and that is all you are getting.
> 
> It is no ones fault but your own. You're not a victim of anything except your own laziness.
> 
> That being said, feel free to elaborate on what jobs a female could get in 1964 that a white male could not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  You don't have the foggiest idea of what _"there will be"  _Can we go through your posts in USMB prior to November 2014, and find you saying that there will be a Republican landslide ?
> 
> 2.  You're a liar, and not even a very good one.  You know damn well that AA has  damaged millions of Whites, and racists like you are the cause.  And it's racists like you, who should pay the reparations (no one else)
> 
> 3.  Any time since AA has been in force, there are many jobs that women got that were deliberately withheld from men, and YOU KNOW it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor white male.  My brother is a VP makes between half a mill to a mill a year I'm not sure because I don't ask.  He got a masters from msu and rose to where he is.  Only 45 years old.  He's a white guy. Didn't hold him back.
> 
> Maybe you are competing for low skill labor jobs?
> 
> And remember back when our neighbors worried because guys like my immigrant dad was here taking all the good jobs?  Look w
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a struggling economy, you best believe that there will be no funding for reparations for some marginally skilled individual who could not figure out how to reinvent themselves after the field they were playing on became open to all people and decided to give up,  because they believe that they were wronged 51 years ago, so don't hold you're breath.
> 
> You should be grateful for the pittance that you are currently receiving. That is what you earned, and that is all you are getting.
> 
> It is no ones fault but your own. You're not a victim of anything except your own laziness.
> 
> That being said, feel free to elaborate on what jobs a female could get in 1964 that a white male could not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Receptionist maid hooker....
> 
> Women should complain they only make 70 cents for every dollar a guy makes.
> 
> Blacks and women can play on the field but the rules are different. If they are just as good they still sit the bench.
> 
> I'd love to have you be born in a ghetto and send you to a ghetto school then send you out to get a job where 95% of hiring managers are blacks who are racist like you and then call you lazy because you haven't achieved.
> 
> You haven't a clue. I don't like how black society is but I'm not so dumb I don't get it that things aren't where they need to be.
> 
> We still need to make sure whites aren't hiring all white staffs because they don't like black people like clearly you don't.  You are the perfect reason why we still need aa.  Too many of you think blacks are lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy talks as if we were in 1952 right now.  Can you believe this dude ?
> 
> EARTH TO SEALYBOBO:  YOU are the one without a clue.
> 
> 1.  I've worked at dozens of jobs, in 5 different states, over 50 years.  I've NEVER seen a woman making less money than a man, doing the some job.  And I've seen many lesser qualified women hired as supervisors over men more qualifies than them.
> 
> 2.  Blacks and women don't sit on any "bench".  You've been watching too many movies.
> 
> 3.  There are less Blacks living in poverty (ghettos or wherever) than Whites, and the depth of poverty of the Whites is much worse.
> 
> 4.  95% of hiring mangers ARE racist (against Whites), and they hire by affirmative action.  And many of those hiring managers are Blacks, who got hired and promoted only because they're Black.
> 
> 5. _ "Things aren't were they need to be"_ ?  That's true.  Blacks are getting the jobs.  Are getting promoted over better qualified Whites.  Have nice houses and new, shiny cars.  And Whites are still getting discriminated against by AA (except in 8 states where it's banned)
> 
> 6.  When I went to my state Workforce office, before I retired, I saw about 2 dozen people working there > ALL BLACK.  When I go to my VA hospital, I see only Blacks and Hispanics working there (+ a few white women)  White males are about as common as a penguin in a Texas desert.
> 
> 7.  YOU, and the racism you display, are the perfect reason why we need to ban AA, all over America, because, without this national ban, you will continue to discriminate with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say you are retired. While I can't completely disagree with the things you are saying you sound like an old white racist who probably wouldn't have liked it when my immigrant dad came over from Greece and "stole your job.
> 
> Reminds me of when we moved into a new sub. Woods all around us. We didn't understand why ppl didn't like our sub going up. But then we didn't like it that sub's went up all around us. Ruined the woods we grew up in.
> 
> America is now blacks mexicans Arabs indians asians not just european whites.
> 
> I remember whites didn't consider us americans. We werent white enough. Now that we have assimilated you want us to join you in fearing new comers.
> 
> Like I said I can't completely argue with you. Should be every man for himself.
> 
> Oh consider this. Us whites want a fair wage. Black and Mexicans will work for less. So will poor single moms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  I am 25% French-Italian, 50% Danish, and 25% Hispanic (Central America-Belize)
> 
> 2.  My mother was born in Denmark.
> 
> 3.  You're damn right I "wouldn't have liked I if your immigrant dad came over from Greece and stole my job.  Or any other immigrant, from anywhere.
> 
> 4.  Everyone should have a fair wage.  But immigrants shouldn't be here AT ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were all immigrants once.  That was my point. You missed it.
> 
> And what do you care youre retired.
Click to expand...




ClosedCaption said:


> You must mean giving the people who were discriminated against something for that specific situation and not across the board because it affects you.
> 
> I think what you're looking for a payback...a reparation if you will, for those affected.
> 
> I like it



So if you like it, then start paying the reparations$$$ (to all the White victims of the past 51 years)


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  Because all the things you said happened to Blacks & women, have been happening to White males over the past 51 years.  The more you talk about how bad it was many decades ago, the more you confirm how bad it is for White males, since 1964.
> 
> What needs to happen now is for all these White males to get paid reparations$$$$$$ to compensate for all the lost wages and reduced Social Security that they now suffer.  I wouldn't want to see this come from the govt though.  That would be penalizing the victims all over again.  The reparations should come from the screwball, racist liberals who have supported and pushed, and enacted these atrocious AA programs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You actually believe that the very second that AA legislation was passed in 1964, that millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women?
> Where the hell were you when in 1964 blacks could not even legally vote in some states? And a woman was lucky to get a job as a secretary, even if she was academically superior and more qualified than the average white male?
> You're NOT getting any reparations any more than the decendants of slaves are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a dumb post.  What do you mean "actually" ?  Of course, millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women in 1964, and it's been that way ever since (except in 8 states where AA has been banned).
> And why bring up voting ?  That's not what AA is about.  And a woman could get plenty more than a job as a secretary.  She could get jobs white males couldn't get (because of AA)  And YOU KNOW it.
> As for reparations$$$$, after the last election, I'd say the chances for reparations in 2017, are looking pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In a struggling economy, you best believe that there will be no funding for reparations for some marginally skilled individual who could not figure out how to reinvent themselves after the field they were playing on became open to all people and decided to give up,  because they believe that they were wronged 51 years ago, so don't hold you're breath.
> 
> You should be grateful for the pittance that you are currently receiving. That is what you earned, and that is all you are getting.
> 
> It is no ones fault but your own. You're not a victim of anything except your own laziness.
> 
> That being said, feel free to elaborate on what jobs a female could get in 1964 that a white male could not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  You don't have the foggiest idea of what _"there will be"  _Can we go through your posts in USMB prior to November 2014, and find you saying that there will be a Republican landslide ?
> 
> 2.  You're a liar, and not even a very good one.  You know damn well that AA has  damaged millions of Whites, and racists like you are the cause.  And it's racists like you, who should pay the reparations (no one else)
> 
> 3.  Any time since AA has been in force, there are many jobs that women got that were deliberately withheld from men, and YOU KNOW it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor white male.  My brother is a VP makes between half a mill to a mill a year I'm not sure because I don't ask.  He got a masters from msu and rose to where he is.  Only 45 years old.  He's a white guy. Didn't hold him back.
> 
> Maybe you are competing for low skill labor jobs?
> 
> And remember back when our neighbors worried because guys like my immigrant dad was here taking all the good jobs?  Look w
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a struggling economy, you best believe that there will be no funding for reparations for some marginally skilled individual who could not figure out how to reinvent themselves after the field they were playing on became open to all people and decided to give up,  because they believe that they were wronged 51 years ago, so don't hold you're breath.
> 
> You should be grateful for the pittance that you are currently receiving. That is what you earned, and that is all you are getting.
> 
> It is no ones fault but your own. You're not a victim of anything except your own laziness.
> 
> That being said, feel free to elaborate on what jobs a female could get in 1964 that a white male could not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Receptionist maid hooker....
> 
> Women should complain they only make 70 cents for every dollar a guy makes.
> 
> Blacks and women can play on the field but the rules are different. If they are just as good they still sit the bench.
> 
> I'd love to have you be born in a ghetto and send you to a ghetto school then send you out to get a job where 95% of hiring managers are blacks who are racist like you and then call you lazy because you haven't achieved.
> 
> You haven't a clue. I don't like how black society is but I'm not so dumb I don't get it that things aren't where they need to be.
> 
> We still need to make sure whites aren't hiring all white staffs because they don't like black people like clearly you don't.  You are the perfect reason why we still need aa.  Too many of you think blacks are lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy talks as if we were in 1952 right now.  Can you believe this dude ?
> 
> EARTH TO SEALYBOBO:  YOU are the one without a clue.
> 
> 1.  I've worked at dozens of jobs, in 5 different states, over 50 years.  I've NEVER seen a woman making less money than a man, doing the some job.  And I've seen many lesser qualified women hired as supervisors over men more qualifies than them.
> 
> 2.  Blacks and women don't sit on any "bench".  You've been watching too many movies.
> 
> 3.  There are less Blacks living in poverty (ghettos or wherever) than Whites, and the depth of poverty of the Whites is much worse.
> 
> 4.  95% of hiring mangers ARE racist (against Whites), and they hire by affirmative action.  And many of those hiring managers are Blacks, who got hired and promoted only because they're Black.
> 
> 5. _ "Things aren't were they need to be"_ ?  That's true.  Blacks are getting the jobs.  Are getting promoted over better qualified Whites.  Have nice houses and new, shiny cars.  And Whites are still getting discriminated against by AA (except in 8 states where it's banned)
> 
> 6.  When I went to my state Workforce office, before I retired, I saw about 2 dozen people working there > ALL BLACK.  When I go to my VA hospital, I see only Blacks and Hispanics working there (+ a few white women)  White males are about as common as a penguin in a Texas desert.
> 
> 7.  YOU, and the racism you display, are the perfect reason why we need to ban AA, all over America, because, without this national ban, you will continue to discriminate with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say you are retired. While I can't completely disagree with the things you are saying you sound like an old white racist who probably wouldn't have liked it when my immigrant dad came over from Greece and "stole your job.
> 
> Reminds me of when we moved into a new sub. Woods all around us. We didn't understand why ppl didn't like our sub going up. But then we didn't like it that sub's went up all around us. Ruined the woods we grew up in.
> 
> America is now blacks mexicans Arabs indians asians not just european whites.
> 
> I remember whites didn't consider us americans. We werent white enough. Now that we have assimilated you want us to join you in fearing new comers.
> 
> Like I said I can't completely argue with you. Should be every man for himself.
> 
> Oh consider this. Us whites want a fair wage. Black and Mexicans will work for less. So will poor single moms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  I am 25% French-Italian, 50% Danish, and 25% Hispanic (Central America-Belize)
> 
> 2.  My mother was born in Denmark.
> 
> 3.  You're damn right I "wouldn't have liked I if your immigrant dad came over from Greece and stole my job.  Or any other immigrant, from anywhere.
> 
> 4.  Everyone should have a fair wage.  But immigrants shouldn't be here AT ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were all immigrants once.  That was my point. You missed it.
> 
> And what do you care youre retired.
Click to expand...


What do you mean,_ "remember back"_ ?  It's happening more than ever right now.

And if you read the OP, you wouldn't have to ask what I care, when I'm retired.  This is from the OP >> "
_"...and continue to incur damages$$$$ even in retirement."_


----------



## ClosedCaption

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You actually believe that the very second that AA legislation was passed in 1964, that millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women?
> Where the hell were you when in 1964 blacks could not even legally vote in some states? And a woman was lucky to get a job as a secretary, even if she was academically superior and more qualified than the average white male?
> You're NOT getting any reparations any more than the decendants of slaves are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumb post.  What do you mean "actually" ?  Of course, millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women in 1964, and it's been that way ever since (except in 8 states where AA has been banned).
> And why bring up voting ?  That's not what AA is about.  And a woman could get plenty more than a job as a secretary.  She could get jobs white males couldn't get (because of AA)  And YOU KNOW it.
> As for reparations$$$$, after the last election, I'd say the chances for reparations in 2017, are looking pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> In a struggling economy, you best believe that there will be no funding for reparations for some marginally skilled individual who could not figure out how to reinvent themselves after the field they were playing on became open to all people and decided to give up,  because they believe that they were wronged 51 years ago, so don't hold you're breath.
> 
> You should be grateful for the pittance that you are currently receiving. That is what you earned, and that is all you are getting.
> 
> It is no ones fault but your own. You're not a victim of anything except your own laziness.
> 
> That being said, feel free to elaborate on what jobs a female could get in 1964 that a white male could not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  You don't have the foggiest idea of what _"there will be"  _Can we go through your posts in USMB prior to November 2014, and find you saying that there will be a Republican landslide ?
> 
> 2.  You're a liar, and not even a very good one.  You know damn well that AA has  damaged millions of Whites, and racists like you are the cause.  And it's racists like you, who should pay the reparations (no one else)
> 
> 3.  Any time since AA has been in force, there are many jobs that women got that were deliberately withheld from men, and YOU KNOW it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor white male.  My brother is a VP makes between half a mill to a mill a year I'm not sure because I don't ask.  He got a masters from msu and rose to where he is.  Only 45 years old.  He's a white guy. Didn't hold him back.
> 
> Maybe you are competing for low skill labor jobs?
> 
> And remember back when our neighbors worried because guys like my immigrant dad was here taking all the good jobs?  Look w
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Receptionist maid hooker....
> 
> Women should complain they only make 70 cents for every dollar a guy makes.
> 
> Blacks and women can play on the field but the rules are different. If they are just as good they still sit the bench.
> 
> I'd love to have you be born in a ghetto and send you to a ghetto school then send you out to get a job where 95% of hiring managers are blacks who are racist like you and then call you lazy because you haven't achieved.
> 
> You haven't a clue. I don't like how black society is but I'm not so dumb I don't get it that things aren't where they need to be.
> 
> We still need to make sure whites aren't hiring all white staffs because they don't like black people like clearly you don't.  You are the perfect reason why we still need aa.  Too many of you think blacks are lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy talks as if we were in 1952 right now.  Can you believe this dude ?
> 
> EARTH TO SEALYBOBO:  YOU are the one without a clue.
> 
> 1.  I've worked at dozens of jobs, in 5 different states, over 50 years.  I've NEVER seen a woman making less money than a man, doing the some job.  And I've seen many lesser qualified women hired as supervisors over men more qualifies than them.
> 
> 2.  Blacks and women don't sit on any "bench".  You've been watching too many movies.
> 
> 3.  There are less Blacks living in poverty (ghettos or wherever) than Whites, and the depth of poverty of the Whites is much worse.
> 
> 4.  95% of hiring mangers ARE racist (against Whites), and they hire by affirmative action.  And many of those hiring managers are Blacks, who got hired and promoted only because they're Black.
> 
> 5. _ "Things aren't were they need to be"_ ?  That's true.  Blacks are getting the jobs.  Are getting promoted over better qualified Whites.  Have nice houses and new, shiny cars.  And Whites are still getting discriminated against by AA (except in 8 states where it's banned)
> 
> 6.  When I went to my state Workforce office, before I retired, I saw about 2 dozen people working there > ALL BLACK.  When I go to my VA hospital, I see only Blacks and Hispanics working there (+ a few white women)  White males are about as common as a penguin in a Texas desert.
> 
> 7.  YOU, and the racism you display, are the perfect reason why we need to ban AA, all over America, because, without this national ban, you will continue to discriminate with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say you are retired. While I can't completely disagree with the things you are saying you sound like an old white racist who probably wouldn't have liked it when my immigrant dad came over from Greece and "stole your job.
> 
> Reminds me of when we moved into a new sub. Woods all around us. We didn't understand why ppl didn't like our sub going up. But then we didn't like it that sub's went up all around us. Ruined the woods we grew up in.
> 
> America is now blacks mexicans Arabs indians asians not just european whites.
> 
> I remember whites didn't consider us americans. We werent white enough. Now that we have assimilated you want us to join you in fearing new comers.
> 
> Like I said I can't completely argue with you. Should be every man for himself.
> 
> Oh consider this. Us whites want a fair wage. Black and Mexicans will work for less. So will poor single moms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  I am 25% French-Italian, 50% Danish, and 25% Hispanic (Central America-Belize)
> 
> 2.  My mother was born in Denmark.
> 
> 3.  You're damn right I "wouldn't have liked I if your immigrant dad came over from Greece and stole my job.  Or any other immigrant, from anywhere.
> 
> 4.  Everyone should have a fair wage.  But immigrants shouldn't be here AT ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were all immigrants once.  That was my point. You missed it.
> 
> And what do you care youre retired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must mean giving the people who were discriminated against something for that specific situation and not across the board because it affects you.
> 
> I think what you're looking for a payback...a reparation if you will, for those affected.
> 
> I like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you like it, then start paying the reparations$$$ (to all the White victims of the past 51 years)
Click to expand...



As soon as you pay for 400 years of blacks.  No problem


----------



## ClosedCaption

protectionist said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby....Tell us how 51 years have got you all upset and you need help while claiming that blacks who were discriminated against for 400 years "dont need anything because its been 50 years".
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need it because they're DEAD, you idiot.  The time you're talking about is long past.  The people living TODAY who have been discrimination victims are WHITES, not Blacks.  You need to have this explained to you ?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did racism die exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It hasn't died.  It's fully alive, every time another White person is denied another opportunity by AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, its just that those whites arent skilled enough.  Make yourself marketable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid ass.  You think you can pull that off, ?  ....after how many times I've reiterated the discriminated against Whites Are BETTER QUALIFIED.  Qualifications is ignored in AA, and YOU KNOW it, Stop lying.
> 
> NO, It's not a matter of skill at all. It's a matter of your racist, evil willingness to discriminate, and pretend it's OK.
Click to expand...



They arent better qualified because they didnt get the job.  They need to step it up and stop blaming others for their failure.


----------



## ClosedCaption

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need it because they're DEAD, you idiot.  The time you're talking about is long past.  The people living TODAY who have been discrimination victims are WHITES, not Blacks.  You need to have this explained to you ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did racism die exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It hasn't died.  It's fully alive, every time another White person is denied another opportunity by AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, its just that those whites arent skilled enough.  Make yourself marketable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just imagine that if AA wasnt around they would hire more incompetent whites over other more deserving people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in your deranged, delusional mind.  And with all those many Black hiring managers out there, you think they would hire incompetent whites over other more deserving people ?  HA HA.  This is getting funny now.
Click to expand...



No but the white managers will.  HA HA. This is getting funny now


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need it because they're DEAD, you idiot.  The time you're talking about is long past.  The people living TODAY who have been discrimination victims are WHITES, not Blacks.  You need to have this explained to you ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did racism die exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It hasn't died.  It's fully alive, every time another White person is denied another opportunity by AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, its just that those whites arent skilled enough.  Make yourself marketable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just imagine that if AA wasnt around they would hire more incompetent whites over other more deserving people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in your deranged, delusional mind.  And with all those many Black hiring managers out there, you think they would hire incompetent whites over other more deserving people ?  HA HA.  This is getting funny now.
Click to expand...

Without AA there would be no Black hiring managers.  The white hiring managers always hired incompetent whites over Black people before AA. How do you think whites were able to stockpile the wealth and resources they now control?


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> white women don't need AA
> 
> they are not the one's bitchng and screaming about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very untrue and naive comment - they may not "bitch" about it, but all of us are hurt/angered by unfair treatment.  Empathy is just a word to some, those who are too self absorbed to have compassion, aka, the Callous Conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is HYPOCRISY at its height.  Blacks in 2015, do not need "compassion".  They are no worse off than anyone else.  That is a symptom of the 1950s. * For the past 51 years, It has been Whites who needed the compassion, due to all the discrimination (affirmative action) against them by Callous Liberals.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby....Tell us how 51 years have got you all upset and you need help while claiming that blacks who were discriminated against for 400 years "dont need anything because its been 50 years".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't need it because they're DEAD, you idiot.  The time you're talking about is long past.  The people living TODAY who have been discrimination victims are WHITES, not Blacks.  You need to have this explained to you ?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did racism die exactly?
Click to expand...

Sorry if from 1980 to now black people and women have it better than they did the 100 years before or as he calls them the good old days. Lol

I do believe though women make less because they leave the workforce to raise kids. Or they leave work for family emergencies or call in sick when their kids get sick


protectionist said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> A very untrue and naive comment - they may not "bitch" about it, but all of us are hurt/angered by unfair treatment.  Empathy is just a word to some, those who are too self absorbed to have compassion, aka, the Callous Conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> This is HYPOCRISY at its height.  Blacks in 2015, do not need "compassion".  They are no worse off than anyone else.  That is a symptom of the 1950s. * For the past 51 years, It has been Whites who needed the compassion, due to all the discrimination (affirmative action) against them by Callous Liberals.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby....Tell us how 51 years have got you all upset and you need help while claiming that blacks who were discriminated against for 400 years "dont need anything because its been 50 years".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't need it because they're DEAD, you idiot.  The time you're talking about is long past.  The people living TODAY who have been discrimination victims are WHITES, not Blacks.  You need to have this explained to you ?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did racism die exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It hasn't died.  It's fully alive, every time another White person is denied another opportunity by AA.
Click to expand...


Why is it the same people who say "anyone who complains in America is just making excuses because it is the land of opportunity" are also the same people making excuses why they don't have a job?  

You're basically saying a woman, black or foreigner took your job.  I thought you guys said there are plenty of jobs?  I thought you right wingers tell people to stop complaining and open their own business?  Why are you complainers not taking your own advice?

I don't want any more foreigners to come in either legal or otherwise.  I think corporations love flooding the market with workers because it keeps wages down.  

We should all agree and petition our government no more immigration until the American middle class and poor problem is fixed.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did racism die exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't died.  It's fully alive, every time another White person is denied another opportunity by AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, its just that those whites arent skilled enough.  Make yourself marketable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just imagine that if AA wasnt around they would hire more incompetent whites over other more deserving people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in your deranged, delusional mind.  And with all those many Black hiring managers out there, you think they would hire incompetent whites over other more deserving people ?  HA HA.  This is getting funny now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without AA there would be no Black hiring managers.  The white hiring managers always hired incompetent whites over Black people before AA. How do you think whites were able to stockpile the wealth and resources they now control?
Click to expand...




protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whites don't have to realize anything. And airhead Blacks like you ought to know that there are far more Whites in poverty than Blacks, and their poverty is a much worse level than Blacks.  And it was that way even long before 1964.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually losers like you have to realize the fault lays with the lack of work ethic on your part. You whine 24/7 that partial AA given to Blacks kept you a loser for life when white females actually benefit from AA more than anyone. You are a sad excuse for a white guy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Worse, he is an embarrassment to all *real* Americans.  Real Americans take to heart the principles once expressed as the American Dream - of course that dream was a nightmare for the entire set of the protected classes, which include (Yes, even White Men) age discrimination.
> 
> Ignorance partially explains bigotry and prejudice, but not every white man holds such hate, I suppose like callous conservatives they have no capacity for empathy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words, you are a RACIST who supports race-based affirmative action.  And all your cute little whitewash of it, doesn't change a thing.  You're a callous liberal, with no empathy for the largest number of people (Whites), who have been victim of the most amount of discrimination (AA), of any group, in any 51 year period (1964-2015), in American history.  And you're not getting off the hook on it, no matter how hard you try to wiggle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you really this clueless? I worked in a fancy hotel in college that had business meeting Monday through Friday and 99% of the workers were white.  The number if being fair would be closer to 90 seeing as how blacks make up 12% of the population.
> 
> I know the big 3 unions hired a lot of blacks and paid them real well and that was a big part of the economic boom the GOP want to do away with.
> 
> Did you see ford had record profits this year and paid record profit sharing? I guess unions aren't the problem. Corporations just greedy and went overseas for the cheap labor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I had a $10 bill for every workplace I've been in where minorities outnumberd Whites (despite having less population in the area), I'd be a millionaire. YOU are the clueless one.
> 
> As for corporations going overseas for cheap labor, yes, that international outsourcing does occur.  And so does DOMESTIC outsourcing, where the foreign cheap labor is *brought here* to the US (immigration-legal & illegal), screwing American workers just as badly, but is widely supported by liberals, who then hypocritically claim to be friends of the American worker.
Click to expand...


This was supposed to be for Protectionist.

You sound like a character right out of Mississippi Burning:

Anderson: You know when I was a little boy there was an old Negro farmer lived down the road from us, name of Monroe. And he was well, I guess he was just a little luckier than my daddy was. He bought himself a mule. That was a big deal. My daddy hated that mule. His friends kidded him that they saw Monroe ploughin' with his new mule and Monroe was gonna rent another field now that he had a mule. One morning that mule just showed up dead. They poisoned the water. After that there was never any mention about that mule around my daddy. One time we were drivin' past Monroe's place and we saw it was empty. He'd just packed up and left, I guess; gone up North or somethin'. I looked over at my daddy's face . . . and I knew he'd done it. And he saw that I knew. He was ashamed. I guess he was ashamed. He looked at me and he said, "If you ain't better than a nigg*r, son, who are you better than?"


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> white women don't need AA
> 
> they are not the one's bitchng and screaming about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very untrue and naive comment - they may not "bitch" about it, but all of us are hurt/angered by unfair treatment.  Empathy is just a word to some, those who are too self absorbed to have compassion, aka, the Callous Conservative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is HYPOCRISY at its height.  Blacks in 2015, do not need "compassion".  They are no worse off than anyone else.  That is a symptom of the 1950s. * For the past 51 years, It has been Whites who needed the compassion, due to all the discrimination (affirmative action) against them by Callous Liberals.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby....Tell us how 51 years have got you all upset and you need help while claiming that blacks who were discriminated against for 400 years "dont need anything because its been 50 years".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't need it because they're DEAD, you idiot.  The time you're talking about is long past.  The people living TODAY who have been discrimination victims are WHITES, not Blacks.  You need to have this explained to you ?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did racism die exactly?
Click to expand...

Sorry if from 1980 to now black people and women have it better than they did the 100 years before or as he calls them the good old days. Lol

I do believe though women make less because they leave the workforce to raise kids. Or they leave work for family emergencies or call in sick when their kids get sick. Or they ask us guys to do heavy lifting they can't do.


----------



## sealybobo

Women don't realize being anti aa or union is hurting themselves


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Receptionist maid hooker....
> 
> Women should complain they only make 70 cents for every dollar a guy makes.
> 
> Blacks and women can play on the field but the rules are different. If they are just as good they still sit the bench.
> 
> I'd love to have you be born in a ghetto and send you to a ghetto school then send you out to get a job where 95% of hiring managers are blacks who are racist like you and then call you lazy because you haven't achieved.
> 
> You haven't a clue. I don't like how black society is but I'm not so dumb I don't get it that things aren't where they need to be.
> 
> We still need to make sure whites aren't hiring all white staffs because they don't like black people like clearly you don't.  You are the perfect reason why we still need aa.  Too many of you think blacks are lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy talks as if we were in 1952 right now.  Can you believe this dude ?
> 
> EARTH TO SEALYBOBO:  YOU are the one without a clue.
> 
> 1.  I've worked at dozens of jobs, in 5 different states, over 50 years.  I've NEVER seen a woman making less money than a man, doing the some job.  And I've seen many lesser qualified women hired as supervisors over men more qualifies than them.
> 
> 2.  Blacks and women don't sit on any "bench".  You've been watching too many movies.
> 
> 3.  There are less Blacks living in poverty (ghettos or wherever) than Whites, and the depth of poverty of the Whites is much worse.
> 
> 4.  95% of hiring mangers ARE racist (against Whites), and they hire by affirmative action.  And many of those hiring managers are Blacks, who got hired and promoted only because they're Black.
> 
> 5. _ "Things aren't were they need to be"_ ?  That's true.  Blacks are getting the jobs.  Are getting promoted over better qualified Whites.  Have nice houses and new, shiny cars.  And Whites are still getting discriminated against by AA (except in 8 states where it's banned)
> 
> 6.  When I went to my state Workforce office, before I retired, I saw about 2 dozen people working there > ALL BLACK.  When I go to my VA hospital, I see only Blacks and Hispanics working there (+ a few white women)  White males are about as common as a penguin in a Texas desert.
> 
> 7.  YOU, and the racism you display, are the perfect reason why we need to ban AA, all over America, because, without this national ban, you will continue to discriminate with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say you are retired. While I can't completely disagree with the things you are saying you sound like an old white racist who probably wouldn't have liked it when my immigrant dad came over from Greece and "stole your job.
> 
> Reminds me of when we moved into a new sub. Woods all around us. We didn't understand why ppl didn't like our sub going up. But then we didn't like it that sub's went up all around us. Ruined the woods we grew up in.
> 
> America is now blacks mexicans Arabs indians asians not just european whites.
> 
> I remember whites didn't consider us americans. We werent white enough. Now that we have assimilated you want us to join you in fearing new comers.
> 
> Like I said I can't completely argue with you. Should be every man for himself.
> 
> Oh consider this. Us whites want a fair wage. Black and Mexicans will work for less. So will poor single moms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  I am 25% French-Italian, 50% Danish, and 25% Hispanic (Central America-Belize)
> 
> 2.  My mother was born in Denmark.
> 
> 3.  You're damn right I "wouldn't have liked I if your immigrant dad came over from Greece and stole my job.  Or any other immigrant, from anywhere.
> 
> 4.  Everyone should have a fair wage.  But immigrants shouldn't be here AT ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A.  So you are a mut. I happen to be a pure bred. 100% Greek.
> 
> B.  It was your country that accepts my grandparents and my dad. If you don't want america accepting immigrants then you should tell your congressman.  But once the immigrant is here and becomes a legal citizen he has every right to apply for any job you can apply for.  If you lose out to a foreigner that's your problem.
> 
> I think another poster laid into you perfectly. You are blaming others for your failures for sure and you don't know how the real world works.  We make foreigners US citizens every day. If you want them to stop tell your representative.
> 
> I don't want anymore Muslims in either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I tell my Congressman all the time. Senators too. And the point is not what rights an immigrant has after becoming a citizen, it is the fact that no immigrants should be coming here at all.
Click to expand...

Not right now anyways.


----------



## katsteve2012

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumb post.  What do you mean "actually" ?  Of course, millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women in 1964, and it's been that way ever since (except in 8 states where AA has been banned).
> And why bring up voting ?  That's not what AA is about.  And a woman could get plenty more than a job as a secretary.  She could get jobs white males couldn't get (because of AA)  And YOU KNOW it.
> As for reparations$$$$, after the last election, I'd say the chances for reparations in 2017, are looking pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a struggling economy, you best believe that there will be no funding for reparations for some marginally skilled individual who could not figure out how to reinvent themselves after the field they were playing on became open to all people and decided to give up,  because they believe that they were wronged 51 years ago, so don't hold you're breath.
> 
> You should be grateful for the pittance that you are currently receiving. That is what you earned, and that is all you are getting.
> 
> It is no ones fault but your own. You're not a victim of anything except your own laziness.
> 
> That being said, feel free to elaborate on what jobs a female could get in 1964 that a white male could not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Receptionist maid hooker....
> 
> Women should complain they only make 70 cents for every dollar a guy makes.
> 
> Blacks and women can play on the field but the rules are different. If they are just as good they still sit the bench.
> 
> I'd love to have you be born in a ghetto and send you to a ghetto school then send you out to get a job where 95% of hiring managers are blacks who are racist like you and then call you lazy because you haven't achieved.
> 
> You haven't a clue. I don't like how black society is but I'm not so dumb I don't get it that things aren't where they need to be.
> 
> We still need to make sure whites aren't hiring all white staffs because they don't like black people like clearly you don't.  You are the perfect reason why we still need aa.  Too many of you think blacks are lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy talks as if we were in 1952 right now.  Can you believe this dude ?
> 
> EARTH TO SEALYBOBO:  YOU are the one without a clue.
> 
> 1.  I've worked at dozens of jobs, in 5 different states, over 50 years.  I've NEVER seen a woman making less money than a man, doing the some job.  And I've seen many lesser qualified women hired as supervisors over men more qualifies than them.
> 
> 2.  Blacks and women don't sit on any "bench".  You've been watching too many movies.
> 
> 3.  There are less Blacks living in poverty (ghettos or wherever) than Whites, and the depth of poverty of the Whites is much worse.
> 
> 4.  95% of hiring mangers ARE racist (against Whites), and they hire by affirmative action.  And many of those hiring managers are Blacks, who got hired and promoted only because they're Black.
> 
> 5. _ "Things aren't were they need to be"_ ?  That's true.  Blacks are getting the jobs.  Are getting promoted over better qualified Whites.  Have nice houses and new, shiny cars.  And Whites are still getting discriminated against by AA (except in 8 states where it's banned)
> 
> 6.  When I went to my state Workforce office, before I retired, I saw about 2 dozen people working there > ALL BLACK.  When I go to my VA hospital, I see only Blacks and Hispanics working there (+ a few white women)  White males are about as common as a penguin in a Texas desert.
> 
> 7.  YOU, and the racism you display, are the perfect reason why we need to ban AA, all over America, because, without this national ban, you will continue to discriminate with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to post any facts that you can obtain, besides the nonsense you are imagining and spouting out of thin air, proving that on a per capita basis more whites are living in poverty than blacks. Secondly,  I don't have a reason to lie to some nutcase in an anonymous forum. Now you are obsessed with women being selected over white men, when just a few posts ago, you were stating that "for. Every white female helped by AA, 100 are harmed by it". Now you are claiming that "95% of ALL hiring managers are racists".
> 
> Is there no end to your "poor me" pity party?
> 
> Furthermore, the majority of  salary surveys conducted in America, have one common denominator, and that is that the higher wages on average go men over women, and in just anout all cases it is white males who earn the most on average of any demographic.
> 
> You are so blinded by your bitterness over failing that you have become delusional.
> 
> Lastly, no I am not a racist, because I do not believe that race is a determinant in how intelligent or skilled one happens to be.
> 
> Those who passed the legislation which brought AA into effect, simply introduced a program to ensure that everyone had an equal chance. If you were capable or competent  in first place, AA would have not made one bit of difference in your success or lack of.
> 
> When you come to terms with that, you will be on your way to getting on your feet.
> 
> Until then....no. There are no reparations in the cards for you because you were not wronged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  You ask me for sources, and then flatly make statements without any sources. I won't ask for  them.  I know they're out there, but just presenting a source doesn't matter much.  some are right. Some are wrong. Many are total BS.
> 
> 2.  Your insult MO ("nutcase, imagining, bitterness, delusional") is useless.  Abou tall it does is confirm your inability to discuss the issue meaningfully, and if anything, helps my case.
> 
> 3.   Your racism doesn't come from  _"determinant in how intelligent or skilled one happens to be", _it comes from your acceptance of discrimination against Whites (in AA).
> 
> 4.  I can't believe your next paragraph. It's so wacky, I almost can't respond. _ "Equal chance"_ ?
> 
> AA takes away an equal chance, and make Whites have a LESSER chance (or none at all)
> 
> 5.  Whether you were capable or competent  in first place, makes no difference.   AA makes all the sdifference in the world about your success or lack of.   It stops you (a White person) cold, even if you are better qualified (like the 17 better qualified non-Blacks who were denied assistantships in my graduate school)
> 
> 6.  Your posts are preposterous.  I can't believe you could be this deranged.  You appear to be just lying, and doing a horrendously bad job of it.
Click to expand...



"Translation"......You will not post a fact based on research because you can't, because there are none to support your ignorant, misinformed ranting.

This link identifies poverty rates by race.

http://www.census.gov/content/dam/Census/library/publications/2014/demo/p60-249.pdf

This link identifies the wage gap between white males and every other demographic.

How Does Race Affect the Gender Wage Gap AAUW Empowering Women Since 1881


Now you have some actual facts to contemplate. 

This is the last time that I spoon feed you.


----------



## squeeze berry

Wry Catcher said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> A very untrue and naive comment - they may not "bitch" about it, but all of us are hurt/angered by unfair treatment.  Empathy is just a word to some, those who are too self absorbed to have compassion, aka, the Callous Conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> This is HYPOCRISY at its height.  Blacks in 2015, do not need "compassion".  They are no worse off than anyone else.  That is a symptom of the 1950s. * For the past 51 years, It has been Whites who needed the compassion, due to all the discrimination (affirmative action) against them by Callous Liberals.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby....Tell us how 51 years have got you all upset and you need help while claiming that blacks who were discriminated against for 400 years "dont need anything because its been 50 years".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't need it because they're DEAD, you idiot.  The time you're talking about is long past.  The people living TODAY who have been discrimination victims are WHITES, not Blacks.  You need to have this explained to you ?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did racism die exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it really didn't die, it seems that racism currently exists as white men are now being denied the use of public water fountains and public rest rooms, are made to sit in the back of public buses and street cars.  When did this occur?  Glad you asked, it is a product of the Civil Rights Act, for sure, but the its roots are right there in the COTUS..  The law of the land which was sullied by allowing blacks to vote, women to vote and no longer requires a voter to own property or have the money to pay a poll tax.
Click to expand...

 

that's true there are laws on the books right now that require blacks to sit  not sit at lunch counters, deny them use of public drinking fountains, public rest rooms,  the back of the bus etc

Meanwhile it is a requirement of affirmative action that blacks do everything they can to close the achievement gap, hire whites, have white recruitment fairs, have white only college scholarships, office of white education excellence, and so on.


----------



## squeeze berry

ClosedCaption said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is HYPOCRISY at its height.  Blacks in 2015, do not need "compassion".  They are no worse off than anyone else.  That is a symptom of the 1950s. * For the past 51 years, It has been Whites who needed the compassion, due to all the discrimination (affirmative action) against them by Callous Liberals.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby....Tell us how 51 years have got you all upset and you need help while claiming that blacks who were discriminated against for 400 years "dont need anything because its been 50 years".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't need it because they're DEAD, you idiot.  The time you're talking about is long past.  The people living TODAY who have been discrimination victims are WHITES, not Blacks.  You need to have this explained to you ?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did racism die exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It hasn't died.  It's fully alive, every time another White person is denied another opportunity by AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, its just that those whites arent skilled enough.  Make yourself marketable
Click to expand...

 

that explians the black unemployment rate in a nutshell


----------



## squeeze berry

ClosedCaption said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumb post.  What do you mean "actually" ?  Of course, millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women in 1964, and it's been that way ever since (except in 8 states where AA has been banned).
> And why bring up voting ?  That's not what AA is about.  And a woman could get plenty more than a job as a secretary.  She could get jobs white males couldn't get (because of AA)  And YOU KNOW it.
> As for reparations$$$$, after the last election, I'd say the chances for reparations in 2017, are looking pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a struggling economy, you best believe that there will be no funding for reparations for some marginally skilled individual who could not figure out how to reinvent themselves after the field they were playing on became open to all people and decided to give up,  because they believe that they were wronged 51 years ago, so don't hold you're breath.
> 
> You should be grateful for the pittance that you are currently receiving. That is what you earned, and that is all you are getting.
> 
> It is no ones fault but your own. You're not a victim of anything except your own laziness.
> 
> That being said, feel free to elaborate on what jobs a female could get in 1964 that a white male could not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  You don't have the foggiest idea of what _"there will be"  _Can we go through your posts in USMB prior to November 2014, and find you saying that there will be a Republican landslide ?
> 
> 2.  You're a liar, and not even a very good one.  You know damn well that AA has  damaged millions of Whites, and racists like you are the cause.  And it's racists like you, who should pay the reparations (no one else)
> 
> 3.  Any time since AA has been in force, there are many jobs that women got that were deliberately withheld from men, and YOU KNOW it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor white male.  My brother is a VP makes between half a mill to a mill a year I'm not sure because I don't ask.  He got a masters from msu and rose to where he is.  Only 45 years old.  He's a white guy. Didn't hold him back.
> 
> Maybe you are competing for low skill labor jobs?
> 
> And remember back when our neighbors worried because guys like my immigrant dad was here taking all the good jobs?  Look w
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy talks as if we were in 1952 right now.  Can you believe this dude ?
> 
> EARTH TO SEALYBOBO:  YOU are the one without a clue.
> 
> 1.  I've worked at dozens of jobs, in 5 different states, over 50 years.  I've NEVER seen a woman making less money than a man, doing the some job.  And I've seen many lesser qualified women hired as supervisors over men more qualifies than them.
> 
> 2.  Blacks and women don't sit on any "bench".  You've been watching too many movies.
> 
> 3.  There are less Blacks living in poverty (ghettos or wherever) than Whites, and the depth of poverty of the Whites is much worse.
> 
> 4.  95% of hiring mangers ARE racist (against Whites), and they hire by affirmative action.  And many of those hiring managers are Blacks, who got hired and promoted only because they're Black.
> 
> 5. _ "Things aren't were they need to be"_ ?  That's true.  Blacks are getting the jobs.  Are getting promoted over better qualified Whites.  Have nice houses and new, shiny cars.  And Whites are still getting discriminated against by AA (except in 8 states where it's banned)
> 
> 6.  When I went to my state Workforce office, before I retired, I saw about 2 dozen people working there > ALL BLACK.  When I go to my VA hospital, I see only Blacks and Hispanics working there (+ a few white women)  White males are about as common as a penguin in a Texas desert.
> 
> 7.  YOU, and the racism you display, are the perfect reason why we need to ban AA, all over America, because, without this national ban, you will continue to discriminate with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say you are retired. While I can't completely disagree with the things you are saying you sound like an old white racist who probably wouldn't have liked it when my immigrant dad came over from Greece and "stole your job.
> 
> Reminds me of when we moved into a new sub. Woods all around us. We didn't understand why ppl didn't like our sub going up. But then we didn't like it that sub's went up all around us. Ruined the woods we grew up in.
> 
> America is now blacks mexicans Arabs indians asians not just european whites.
> 
> I remember whites didn't consider us americans. We werent white enough. Now that we have assimilated you want us to join you in fearing new comers.
> 
> Like I said I can't completely argue with you. Should be every man for himself.
> 
> Oh consider this. Us whites want a fair wage. Black and Mexicans will work for less. So will poor single moms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  I am 25% French-Italian, 50% Danish, and 25% Hispanic (Central America-Belize)
> 
> 2.  My mother was born in Denmark.
> 
> 3.  You're damn right I "wouldn't have liked I if your immigrant dad came over from Greece and stole my job.  Or any other immigrant, from anywhere.
> 
> 4.  Everyone should have a fair wage.  But immigrants shouldn't be here AT ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were all immigrants once.  That was my point. You missed it.
> 
> And what do you care youre retired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must mean giving the people who were discriminated against something for that specific situation and not across the board because it affects you.
> 
> I think what you're looking for a payback...a reparation if you will, for those affected.
> 
> I like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you like it, then start paying the reparations$$$ (to all the White victims of the past 51 years)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you pay for 400 years of blacks.  No problem
Click to expand...



this doesn'r make sense


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a struggling economy, you best believe that there will be no funding for reparations for some marginally skilled individual who could not figure out how to reinvent themselves after the field they were playing on became open to all people and decided to give up,  because they believe that they were wronged 51 years ago, so don't hold you're breath.
> 
> You should be grateful for the pittance that you are currently receiving. That is what you earned, and that is all you are getting.
> 
> It is no ones fault but your own. You're not a victim of anything except your own laziness.
> 
> That being said, feel free to elaborate on what jobs a female could get in 1964 that a white male could not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  You don't have the foggiest idea of what _"there will be"  _Can we go through your posts in USMB prior to November 2014, and find you saying that there will be a Republican landslide ?
> 
> 2.  You're a liar, and not even a very good one.  You know damn well that AA has  damaged millions of Whites, and racists like you are the cause.  And it's racists like you, who should pay the reparations (no one else)
> 
> 3.  Any time since AA has been in force, there are many jobs that women got that were deliberately withheld from men, and YOU KNOW it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor white male.  My brother is a VP makes between half a mill to a mill a year I'm not sure because I don't ask.  He got a masters from msu and rose to where he is.  Only 45 years old.  He's a white guy. Didn't hold him back.
> 
> Maybe you are competing for low skill labor jobs?
> 
> And remember back when our neighbors worried because guys like my immigrant dad was here taking all the good jobs?  Look w
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say you are retired. While I can't completely disagree with the things you are saying you sound like an old white racist who probably wouldn't have liked it when my immigrant dad came over from Greece and "stole your job.
> 
> Reminds me of when we moved into a new sub. Woods all around us. We didn't understand why ppl didn't like our sub going up. But then we didn't like it that sub's went up all around us. Ruined the woods we grew up in.
> 
> America is now blacks mexicans Arabs indians asians not just european whites.
> 
> I remember whites didn't consider us americans. We werent white enough. Now that we have assimilated you want us to join you in fearing new comers.
> 
> Like I said I can't completely argue with you. Should be every man for himself.
> 
> Oh consider this. Us whites want a fair wage. Black and Mexicans will work for less. So will poor single moms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  I am 25% French-Italian, 50% Danish, and 25% Hispanic (Central America-Belize)
> 
> 2.  My mother was born in Denmark.
> 
> 3.  You're damn right I "wouldn't have liked I if your immigrant dad came over from Greece and stole my job.  Or any other immigrant, from anywhere.
> 
> 4.  Everyone should have a fair wage.  But immigrants shouldn't be here AT ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were all immigrants once.  That was my point. You missed it.
> 
> And what do you care youre retired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must mean giving the people who were discriminated against something for that specific situation and not across the board because it affects you.
> 
> I think what you're looking for a payback...a reparation if you will, for those affected.
> 
> I like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you like it, then start paying the reparations$$$ (to all the White victims of the past 51 years)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you pay for 400 years of blacks.  No problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> this doesn'r make sense
Click to expand...

Lots of things dont make sense to you monkeys. I'm not surprised.


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  You don't have the foggiest idea of what _"there will be"  _Can we go through your posts in USMB prior to November 2014, and find you saying that there will be a Republican landslide ?
> 
> 2.  You're a liar, and not even a very good one.  You know damn well that AA has  damaged millions of Whites, and racists like you are the cause.  And it's racists like you, who should pay the reparations (no one else)
> 
> 3.  Any time since AA has been in force, there are many jobs that women got that were deliberately withheld from men, and YOU KNOW it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You poor white male.  My brother is a VP makes between half a mill to a mill a year I'm not sure because I don't ask.  He got a masters from msu and rose to where he is.  Only 45 years old.  He's a white guy. Didn't hold him back.
> 
> Maybe you are competing for low skill labor jobs?
> 
> And remember back when our neighbors worried because guys like my immigrant dad was here taking all the good jobs?  Look w
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  I am 25% French-Italian, 50% Danish, and 25% Hispanic (Central America-Belize)
> 
> 2.  My mother was born in Denmark.
> 
> 3.  You're damn right I "wouldn't have liked I if your immigrant dad came over from Greece and stole my job.  Or any other immigrant, from anywhere.
> 
> 4.  Everyone should have a fair wage.  But immigrants shouldn't be here AT ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were all immigrants once.  That was my point. You missed it.
> 
> And what do you care youre retired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must mean giving the people who were discriminated against something for that specific situation and not across the board because it affects you.
> 
> I think what you're looking for a payback...a reparation if you will, for those affected.
> 
> I like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you like it, then start paying the reparations$$$ (to all the White victims of the past 51 years)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you pay for 400 years of blacks.  No problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> this doesn'r make sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of things dont make sense to you monkeys. I'm not surprised.
Click to expand...




typical retort for an inferior african american


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor white male.  My brother is a VP makes between half a mill to a mill a year I'm not sure because I don't ask.  He got a masters from msu and rose to where he is.  Only 45 years old.  He's a white guy. Didn't hold him back.
> 
> Maybe you are competing for low skill labor jobs?
> 
> And remember back when our neighbors worried because guys like my immigrant dad was here taking all the good jobs?  Look w
> We were all immigrants once.  That was my point. You missed it.
> 
> And what do you care youre retired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must mean giving the people who were discriminated against something for that specific situation and not across the board because it affects you.
> 
> I think what you're looking for a payback...a reparation if you will, for those affected.
> 
> I like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you like it, then start paying the reparations$$$ (to all the White victims of the past 51 years)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you pay for 400 years of blacks.  No problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> this doesn'r make sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of things dont make sense to you monkeys. I'm not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typical retort for an inferior african american
Click to expand...

Let me know when you ever meet any Black person inferior to you. Cryptozoologists world wide have been looking for one.


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you like it, then start paying the reparations$$$ (to all the White victims of the past 51 years)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you pay for 400 years of blacks.  No problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> this doesn'r make sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of things dont make sense to you monkeys. I'm not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typical retort for an inferior african american
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me know when you ever meet any Black person inferior to you. Cryptozoologists world wide have been looking for one.
Click to expand...



look in the mirror mr muggs


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you pay for 400 years of blacks.  No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this doesn'r make sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lots of things dont make sense to you monkeys. I'm not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typical retort for an inferior african american
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me know when you ever meet any Black person inferior to you. Cryptozoologists world wide have been looking for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> look in the mirror mr muggs
Click to expand...

Inferior not superior. You do know the difference right? Time for you fur shaving. I can see the heat is affecting how you think.


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> this doesn'r make sense
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of things dont make sense to you monkeys. I'm not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typical retort for an inferior african american
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me know when you ever meet any Black person inferior to you. Cryptozoologists world wide have been looking for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> look in the mirror mr muggs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Inferior not superior. You do know the difference right? Time for you fur shaving. I can see the heat is affecting how you think.
Click to expand...

meanwhile you post all day every day

get a fucking job 8th grader


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of things dont make sense to you monkeys. I'm not surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typical retort for an inferior african american
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me know when you ever meet any Black person inferior to you. Cryptozoologists world wide have been looking for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> look in the mirror mr muggs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Inferior not superior. You do know the difference right? Time for you fur shaving. I can see the heat is affecting how you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meanwhile you post all day every day
> 
> get a fucking job 8th grader
Click to expand...

Thats what superior people get to do. We dont have to get a job. That would make other people wealthy. Cave monkeys such as yourself need to learn that so you dont blame your failures on AA.


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> typical retort for an inferior african american
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when you ever meet any Black person inferior to you. Cryptozoologists world wide have been looking for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> look in the mirror mr muggs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Inferior not superior. You do know the difference right? Time for you fur shaving. I can see the heat is affecting how you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meanwhile you post all day every day
> 
> get a fucking job 8th grader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what superior people get to do. We dont have to get a job. That would make other people wealthy. Cave monkeys such as yourself need to learn that so you dont blame your failures on AA.
Click to expand...



what failures?


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when you ever meet any Black person inferior to you. Cryptozoologists world wide have been looking for one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look in the mirror mr muggs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Inferior not superior. You do know the difference right? Time for you fur shaving. I can see the heat is affecting how you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meanwhile you post all day every day
> 
> get a fucking job 8th grader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what superior people get to do. We dont have to get a job. That would make other people wealthy. Cave monkeys such as yourself need to learn that so you dont blame your failures on AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what failures?
Click to expand...

Your inability to get a job even with the odds in your favor. That way you wont be jealous of me being able to post all day long. Everyone can tell. You got all emotional about it and cursed at me.


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> look in the mirror mr muggs
> 
> 
> 
> Inferior not superior. You do know the difference right? Time for you fur shaving. I can see the heat is affecting how you think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> meanwhile you post all day every day
> 
> get a fucking job 8th grader
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what superior people get to do. We dont have to get a job. That would make other people wealthy. Cave monkeys such as yourself need to learn that so you dont blame your failures on AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what failures?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your inability to get a job even with the odds in your favor. That way you wont be jealous of me being able to post all day long. Everyone can tell. You got all emotional about it and cursed at me.
Click to expand...



link?


----------



## protectionist

squeeze berry said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby....Tell us how 51 years have got you all upset and you need help while claiming that blacks who were discriminated against for 400 years "dont need anything because its been 50 years".
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need it because they're DEAD, you idiot.  The time you're talking about is long past.  The people living TODAY who have been discrimination victims are WHITES, not Blacks.  You need to have this explained to you ?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did racism die exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It hasn't died.  It's fully alive, every time another White person is denied another opportunity by AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, its just that those whites arent skilled enough.  Make yourself marketable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> that explians the black unemployment rate in a nutshell
Click to expand...


That plus one other thing >>  Laziness.


----------



## protectionist

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a struggling economy, you best believe that there will be no funding for reparations for some marginally skilled individual who could not figure out how to reinvent themselves after the field they were playing on became open to all people and decided to give up,  because they believe that they were wronged 51 years ago, so don't hold you're breath.
> 
> You should be grateful for the pittance that you are currently receiving. That is what you earned, and that is all you are getting.
> 
> It is no ones fault but your own. You're not a victim of anything except your own laziness.
> 
> That being said, feel free to elaborate on what jobs a female could get in 1964 that a white male could not.
> 
> 
> 
> Receptionist maid hooker....
> 
> Women should complain they only make 70 cents for every dollar a guy makes.
> 
> Blacks and women can play on the field but the rules are different. If they are just as good they still sit the bench.
> 
> I'd love to have you be born in a ghetto and send you to a ghetto school then send you out to get a job where 95% of hiring managers are blacks who are racist like you and then call you lazy because you haven't achieved.
> 
> You haven't a clue. I don't like how black society is but I'm not so dumb I don't get it that things aren't where they need to be.
> 
> We still need to make sure whites aren't hiring all white staffs because they don't like black people like clearly you don't.  You are the perfect reason why we still need aa.  Too many of you think blacks are lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This guy talks as if we were in 1952 right now.  Can you believe this dude ?
> 
> EARTH TO SEALYBOBO:  YOU are the one without a clue.
> 
> 1.  I've worked at dozens of jobs, in 5 different states, over 50 years.  I've NEVER seen a woman making less money than a man, doing the some job.  And I've seen many lesser qualified women hired as supervisors over men more qualifies than them.
> 
> 2.  Blacks and women don't sit on any "bench".  You've been watching too many movies.
> 
> 3.  There are less Blacks living in poverty (ghettos or wherever) than Whites, and the depth of poverty of the Whites is much worse.
> 
> 4.  95% of hiring mangers ARE racist (against Whites), and they hire by affirmative action.  And many of those hiring managers are Blacks, who got hired and promoted only because they're Black.
> 
> 5. _ "Things aren't were they need to be"_ ?  That's true.  Blacks are getting the jobs.  Are getting promoted over better qualified Whites.  Have nice houses and new, shiny cars.  And Whites are still getting discriminated against by AA (except in 8 states where it's banned)
> 
> 6.  When I went to my state Workforce office, before I retired, I saw about 2 dozen people working there > ALL BLACK.  When I go to my VA hospital, I see only Blacks and Hispanics working there (+ a few white women)  White males are about as common as a penguin in a Texas desert.
> 
> 7.  YOU, and the racism you display, are the perfect reason why we need to ban AA, all over America, because, without this national ban, you will continue to discriminate with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Feel free to post any facts that you can obtain, besides the nonsense you are imagining and spouting out of thin air, proving that on a per capita basis more whites are living in poverty than blacks. Secondly,  I don't have a reason to lie to some nutcase in an anonymous forum. Now you are obsessed with women being selected over white men, when just a few posts ago, you were stating that "for. Every white female helped by AA, 100 are harmed by it". Now you are claiming that "95% of ALL hiring managers are racists".
> 
> Is there no end to your "poor me" pity party?
> 
> Furthermore, the majority of  salary surveys conducted in America, have one common denominator, and that is that the higher wages on average go men over women, and in just anout all cases it is white males who earn the most on average of any demographic.
> 
> You are so blinded by your bitterness over failing that you have become delusional.
> 
> Lastly, no I am not a racist, because I do not believe that race is a determinant in how intelligent or skilled one happens to be.
> 
> Those who passed the legislation which brought AA into effect, simply introduced a program to ensure that everyone had an equal chance. If you were capable or competent  in first place, AA would have not made one bit of difference in your success or lack of.
> 
> When you come to terms with that, you will be on your way to getting on your feet.
> 
> Until then....no. There are no reparations in the cards for you because you were not wronged.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  You ask me for sources, and then flatly make statements without any sources. I won't ask for  them.  I know they're out there, but just presenting a source doesn't matter much.  some are right. Some are wrong. Many are total BS.
> 
> 2.  Your insult MO ("nutcase, imagining, bitterness, delusional") is useless.  Abou tall it does is confirm your inability to discuss the issue meaningfully, and if anything, helps my case.
> 
> 3.   Your racism doesn't come from  _"determinant in how intelligent or skilled one happens to be", _it comes from your acceptance of discrimination against Whites (in AA).
> 
> 4.  I can't believe your next paragraph. It's so wacky, I almost can't respond. _ "Equal chance"_ ?
> 
> AA takes away an equal chance, and make Whites have a LESSER chance (or none at all)
> 
> 5.  Whether you were capable or competent  in first place, makes no difference.   AA makes all the sdifference in the world about your success or lack of.   It stops you (a White person) cold, even if you are better qualified (like the 17 better qualified non-Blacks who were denied assistantships in my graduate school)
> 
> 6.  Your posts are preposterous.  I can't believe you could be this deranged.  You appear to be just lying, and doing a horrendously bad job of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Translation"......You will not post a fact based on research because you can't, because there are none to support your ignorant, misinformed ranting.
> 
> This link identifies poverty rates by race.
> 
> http://www.census.gov/content/dam/Census/library/publications/2014/demo/p60-249.pdf
> 
> This link identifies the wage gap between white males and every other demographic.
> 
> How Does Race Affect the Gender Wage Gap AAUW Empowering Women Since 1881
> 
> 
> Now you have some actual facts to contemplate.
> 
> This is the last time that I spoon feed you.
Click to expand...

Dopey liberals come in here with skewed, invalid reports that don't examine # hours worked. The Blacks make less, because they're lazy and  work less hours, you dolt.  You illustrious "research" happened to conveniently bypass that little item.  Stupid liberals.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> A very untrue and naive comment - they may not "bitch" about it, but all of us are hurt/angered by unfair treatment.  Empathy is just a word to some, those who are too self absorbed to have compassion, aka, the Callous Conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> This is HYPOCRISY at its height.  Blacks in 2015, do not need "compassion".  They are no worse off than anyone else.  That is a symptom of the 1950s. * For the past 51 years, It has been Whites who needed the compassion, due to all the discrimination (affirmative action) against them by Callous Liberals.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby....Tell us how 51 years have got you all upset and you need help while claiming that blacks who were discriminated against for 400 years "dont need anything because its been 50 years".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't need it because they're DEAD, you idiot.  The time you're talking about is long past.  The people living TODAY who have been discrimination victims are WHITES, not Blacks.  You need to have this explained to you ?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did racism die exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do believe though women make less because they leave the workforce to raise kids. Or they leave work for family emergencies or call in sick when their kids get sick. Or they ask us guys to do heavy lifting they can't do.
Click to expand...

Tell katsteve that. He's still in the dark.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> Women don't realize being anti aa or union is hurting themselves


FALSE!  Far more women suffer from AA than gain from it.  Let's see if the ignorant liberals here can tell us why        (Note: they're ignorant because their liberal media doesn't tell them everything.  Only what they want them to hear.)


----------



## protectionist

ClosedCaption said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a dumb post.  What do you mean "actually" ?  Of course, millions upon millions of white males began to be displaced by blacks and women in 1964, and it's been that way ever since (except in 8 states where AA has been banned).
> And why bring up voting ?  That's not what AA is about.  And a woman could get plenty more than a job as a secretary.  She could get jobs white males couldn't get (because of AA)  And YOU KNOW it.
> As for reparations$$$$, after the last election, I'd say the chances for reparations in 2017, are looking pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a struggling economy, you best believe that there will be no funding for reparations for some marginally skilled individual who could not figure out how to reinvent themselves after the field they were playing on became open to all people and decided to give up,  because they believe that they were wronged 51 years ago, so don't hold you're breath.
> 
> You should be grateful for the pittance that you are currently receiving. That is what you earned, and that is all you are getting.
> 
> It is no ones fault but your own. You're not a victim of anything except your own laziness.
> 
> That being said, feel free to elaborate on what jobs a female could get in 1964 that a white male could not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  You don't have the foggiest idea of what _"there will be"  _Can we go through your posts in USMB prior to November 2014, and find you saying that there will be a Republican landslide ?
> 
> 2.  You're a liar, and not even a very good one.  You know damn well that AA has  damaged millions of Whites, and racists like you are the cause.  And it's racists like you, who should pay the reparations (no one else)
> 
> 3.  Any time since AA has been in force, there are many jobs that women got that were deliberately withheld from men, and YOU KNOW it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor white male.  My brother is a VP makes between half a mill to a mill a year I'm not sure because I don't ask.  He got a masters from msu and rose to where he is.  Only 45 years old.  He's a white guy. Didn't hold him back.
> 
> Maybe you are competing for low skill labor jobs?
> 
> And remember back when our neighbors worried because guys like my immigrant dad was here taking all the good jobs?  Look w
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy talks as if we were in 1952 right now.  Can you believe this dude ?
> 
> EARTH TO SEALYBOBO:  YOU are the one without a clue.
> 
> 1.  I've worked at dozens of jobs, in 5 different states, over 50 years.  I've NEVER seen a woman making less money than a man, doing the some job.  And I've seen many lesser qualified women hired as supervisors over men more qualifies than them.
> 
> 2.  Blacks and women don't sit on any "bench".  You've been watching too many movies.
> 
> 3.  There are less Blacks living in poverty (ghettos or wherever) than Whites, and the depth of poverty of the Whites is much worse.
> 
> 4.  95% of hiring mangers ARE racist (against Whites), and they hire by affirmative action.  And many of those hiring managers are Blacks, who got hired and promoted only because they're Black.
> 
> 5. _ "Things aren't were they need to be"_ ?  That's true.  Blacks are getting the jobs.  Are getting promoted over better qualified Whites.  Have nice houses and new, shiny cars.  And Whites are still getting discriminated against by AA (except in 8 states where it's banned)
> 
> 6.  When I went to my state Workforce office, before I retired, I saw about 2 dozen people working there > ALL BLACK.  When I go to my VA hospital, I see only Blacks and Hispanics working there (+ a few white women)  White males are about as common as a penguin in a Texas desert.
> 
> 7.  YOU, and the racism you display, are the perfect reason why we need to ban AA, all over America, because, without this national ban, you will continue to discriminate with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You say you are retired. While I can't completely disagree with the things you are saying you sound like an old white racist who probably wouldn't have liked it when my immigrant dad came over from Greece and "stole your job.
> 
> Reminds me of when we moved into a new sub. Woods all around us. We didn't understand why ppl didn't like our sub going up. But then we didn't like it that sub's went up all around us. Ruined the woods we grew up in.
> 
> America is now blacks mexicans Arabs indians asians not just european whites.
> 
> I remember whites didn't consider us americans. We werent white enough. Now that we have assimilated you want us to join you in fearing new comers.
> 
> Like I said I can't completely argue with you. Should be every man for himself.
> 
> Oh consider this. Us whites want a fair wage. Black and Mexicans will work for less. So will poor single moms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  I am 25% French-Italian, 50% Danish, and 25% Hispanic (Central America-Belize)
> 
> 2.  My mother was born in Denmark.
> 
> 3.  You're damn right I "wouldn't have liked I if your immigrant dad came over from Greece and stole my job.  Or any other immigrant, from anywhere.
> 
> 4.  Everyone should have a fair wage.  But immigrants shouldn't be here AT ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were all immigrants once.  That was my point. You missed it.
> 
> And what do you care youre retired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must mean giving the people who were discriminated against something for that specific situation and not across the board because it affects you.
> 
> I think what you're looking for a payback...a reparation if you will, for those affected.
> 
> I like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you like it, then start paying the reparations$$$ (to all the White victims of the past 51 years)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you pay for 400 years of blacks.  No problem
Click to expand...

That can't be because those Blacks are dead.  The current Blacks are not victims of that 400 years.  They are beneficiaries of AA (at the expense of Whites) - so now their perpetrators must pay reparations to the White victims of 1964-2015.   And the current Whites haven't been slaveowners or Jim Crow perpetrators.


----------



## protectionist

ClosedCaption said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't need it because they're DEAD, you idiot.  The time you're talking about is long past.  The people living TODAY who have been discrimination victims are WHITES, not Blacks.  You need to have this explained to you ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When did racism die exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It hasn't died.  It's fully alive, every time another White person is denied another opportunity by AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, its just that those whites arent skilled enough.  Make yourself marketable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid ass.  You think you can pull that off, ?  ....after how many times I've reiterated the discriminated against Whites Are BETTER QUALIFIED.  Qualifications is ignored in AA, and YOU KNOW it, Stop lying.
> 
> NO, It's not a matter of skill at all. It's a matter of your racist, evil willingness to discriminate, and pretend it's OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They arent better qualified because they didnt get the job.  They need to step it up and stop blaming others for their failure.
Click to expand...

They're better qualified because that's what they are.  Just like the 17 non-Blacks at my graduate school, who were ALL better qualified than the cheating 8 Blacks who got the goodies.


----------



## protectionist

ClosedCaption said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did racism die exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't died.  It's fully alive, every time another White person is denied another opportunity by AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, its just that those whites arent skilled enough.  Make yourself marketable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just imagine that if AA wasnt around they would hire more incompetent whites over other more deserving people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in your deranged, delusional mind.  And with all those many Black hiring managers out there, you think they would hire incompetent whites over other more deserving people ?  HA HA.  This is getting funny now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No but the white managers will.  HA HA. This is getting funny now
Click to expand...

What White managers ?  The managers are all Blacks, hired & promoted with AA.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did racism die exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't died.  It's fully alive, every time another White person is denied another opportunity by AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, its just that those whites arent skilled enough.  Make yourself marketable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just imagine that if AA wasnt around they would hire more incompetent whites over other more deserving people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in your deranged, delusional mind.  And with all those many Black hiring managers out there, you think they would hire incompetent whites over other more deserving people ?  HA HA.  This is getting funny now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without AA there would be no Black hiring managers.  The white hiring managers always hired incompetent whites over Black people before AA. How do you think whites were able to stockpile the wealth and resources they now control?
Click to expand...


By being >>

1.  More intelligent than the dumhead Blacks.

2.  By being willing to get up in the morning and go out and work, while the lazy Blacks were sound asleep, laying in their beds.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> A very untrue and naive comment - they may not "bitch" about it, but all of us are hurt/angered by unfair treatment.  Empathy is just a word to some, those who are too self absorbed to have compassion, aka, the Callous Conservative.
> 
> 
> 
> This is HYPOCRISY at its height.  Blacks in 2015, do not need "compassion".  They are no worse off than anyone else.  That is a symptom of the 1950s. * For the past 51 years, It has been Whites who needed the compassion, due to all the discrimination (affirmative action) against them by Callous Liberals.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby....Tell us how 51 years have got you all upset and you need help while claiming that blacks who were discriminated against for 400 years "dont need anything because its been 50 years".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't need it because they're DEAD, you idiot.  The time you're talking about is long past.  The people living TODAY who have been discrimination victims are WHITES, not Blacks.  You need to have this explained to you ?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did racism die exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry if from 1980 to now black people and women have it better than they did the 100 years before or as he calls them the good old days. Lol
> 
> I do believe though women make less because they leave the workforce to raise kids. Or they leave work for family emergencies or call in sick when their kids get sick
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is HYPOCRISY at its height.  Blacks in 2015, do not need "compassion".  They are no worse off than anyone else.  That is a symptom of the 1950s. * For the past 51 years, It has been Whites who needed the compassion, due to all the discrimination (affirmative action) against them by Callous Liberals.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Poor baby....Tell us how 51 years have got you all upset and you need help while claiming that blacks who were discriminated against for 400 years "dont need anything because its been 50 years".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don't need it because they're DEAD, you idiot.  The time you're talking about is long past.  The people living TODAY who have been discrimination victims are WHITES, not Blacks.  You need to have this explained to you ?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did racism die exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It hasn't died.  It's fully alive, every time another White person is denied another opportunity by AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it the same people who say "anyone who complains in America is just making excuses because it is the land of opportunity" are also the same people making excuses why they don't have a job?
> 
> You're basically saying a woman, black or foreigner took your job.  I thought you guys said there are plenty of jobs?  I thought you right wingers tell people to stop complaining and open their own business?  Why are you complainers not taking your own advice?
> 
> I don't want any more foreigners to come in either legal or otherwise.  I think corporations love flooding the market with workers because it keeps wages down.
> 
> We should all agree and petition our government no more immigration until the American middle class and poor problem is fixed.
Click to expand...

You liberals are who is bringing them in, and then legalizing them, starting with Obama.


----------



## katsteve2012

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't died.  It's fully alive, every time another White person is denied another opportunity by AA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, its just that those whites arent skilled enough.  Make yourself marketable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just imagine that if AA wasnt around they would hire more incompetent whites over other more deserving people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in your deranged, delusional mind.  And with all those many Black hiring managers out there, you think they would hire incompetent whites over other more deserving people ?  HA HA.  This is getting funny now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without AA there would be no Black hiring managers.  The white hiring managers always hired incompetent whites over Black people before AA. How do you think whites were able to stockpile the wealth and resources they now control?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By being >>
> 
> 1.  More intelligent than the dumhead Blacks.
> 
> 2.  By being willing to get up in the morning and go out and work, while the lazy Blacks were sound asleep, laying in their beds.
Click to expand...


So since you are not any of the above, are you niw admitting that the reason for your failing, is that you were either lazy, or not very intelligent? You cant have it both ways.


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women don't realize being anti aa or union is hurting themselves
> 
> 
> 
> FALSE!  Far more women suffer from AA than gain from it.  Let's see if the ignorant liberals here can tell us why        (Note: they're ignorant because their liberal media doesn't tell them everything.  Only what they want them to hear.)
Click to expand...

Women have benefitted more than blacks. You tell me why.

Oh and as far as republicans say low pay is a good thing. Why? Because then the company can hire more people. Your thinking is flawed.


----------



## ClosedCaption

protectionist said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a struggling economy, you best believe that there will be no funding for reparations for some marginally skilled individual who could not figure out how to reinvent themselves after the field they were playing on became open to all people and decided to give up,  because they believe that they were wronged 51 years ago, so don't hold you're breath.
> 
> You should be grateful for the pittance that you are currently receiving. That is what you earned, and that is all you are getting.
> 
> It is no ones fault but your own. You're not a victim of anything except your own laziness.
> 
> That being said, feel free to elaborate on what jobs a female could get in 1964 that a white male could not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  You don't have the foggiest idea of what _"there will be"  _Can we go through your posts in USMB prior to November 2014, and find you saying that there will be a Republican landslide ?
> 
> 2.  You're a liar, and not even a very good one.  You know damn well that AA has  damaged millions of Whites, and racists like you are the cause.  And it's racists like you, who should pay the reparations (no one else)
> 
> 3.  Any time since AA has been in force, there are many jobs that women got that were deliberately withheld from men, and YOU KNOW it.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You poor white male.  My brother is a VP makes between half a mill to a mill a year I'm not sure because I don't ask.  He got a masters from msu and rose to where he is.  Only 45 years old.  He's a white guy. Didn't hold him back.
> 
> Maybe you are competing for low skill labor jobs?
> 
> And remember back when our neighbors worried because guys like my immigrant dad was here taking all the good jobs?  Look w
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You say you are retired. While I can't completely disagree with the things you are saying you sound like an old white racist who probably wouldn't have liked it when my immigrant dad came over from Greece and "stole your job.
> 
> Reminds me of when we moved into a new sub. Woods all around us. We didn't understand why ppl didn't like our sub going up. But then we didn't like it that sub's went up all around us. Ruined the woods we grew up in.
> 
> America is now blacks mexicans Arabs indians asians not just european whites.
> 
> I remember whites didn't consider us americans. We werent white enough. Now that we have assimilated you want us to join you in fearing new comers.
> 
> Like I said I can't completely argue with you. Should be every man for himself.
> 
> Oh consider this. Us whites want a fair wage. Black and Mexicans will work for less. So will poor single moms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.  I am 25% French-Italian, 50% Danish, and 25% Hispanic (Central America-Belize)
> 
> 2.  My mother was born in Denmark.
> 
> 3.  You're damn right I "wouldn't have liked I if your immigrant dad came over from Greece and stole my job.  Or any other immigrant, from anywhere.
> 
> 4.  Everyone should have a fair wage.  But immigrants shouldn't be here AT ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were all immigrants once.  That was my point. You missed it.
> 
> And what do you care youre retired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must mean giving the people who were discriminated against something for that specific situation and not across the board because it affects you.
> 
> I think what you're looking for a payback...a reparation if you will, for those affected.
> 
> I like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you like it, then start paying the reparations$$$ (to all the White victims of the past 51 years)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you pay for 400 years of blacks.  No problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can't be because those Blacks are dead.  The current Blacks are not victims of that 400 years.  They are beneficiaries of AA (at the expense of Whites) - so now their perpetrators must pay reparations to the White victims of 1964-2015.   And the current Whites haven't been slaveowners or Jim Crow perpetrators.
Click to expand...



I keep asking you if the blacks who all experienced that racism are dead, then when did racism against black die?  You act like blacks got voting rights and then everyone hugged black people and sung Kumbaya


----------



## ClosedCaption

protectionist said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> When did racism die exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't died.  It's fully alive, every time another White person is denied another opportunity by AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh, its just that those whites arent skilled enough.  Make yourself marketable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid ass.  You think you can pull that off, ?  ....after how many times I've reiterated the discriminated against Whites Are BETTER QUALIFIED.  Qualifications is ignored in AA, and YOU KNOW it, Stop lying.
> 
> NO, It's not a matter of skill at all. It's a matter of your racist, evil willingness to discriminate, and pretend it's OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They arent better qualified because they didnt get the job.  They need to step it up and stop blaming others for their failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're better qualified because that's what they are.  Just like the 17 non-Blacks at my graduate school, who were ALL better qualified than the cheating 8 Blacks who got the goodies.
Click to expand...


No they arent, they dont have the job.


----------



## ClosedCaption

protectionist said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't died.  It's fully alive, every time another White person is denied another opportunity by AA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, its just that those whites arent skilled enough.  Make yourself marketable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just imagine that if AA wasnt around they would hire more incompetent whites over other more deserving people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in your deranged, delusional mind.  And with all those many Black hiring managers out there, you think they would hire incompetent whites over other more deserving people ?  HA HA.  This is getting funny now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No but the white managers will.  HA HA. This is getting funny now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What White managers ?  The managers are all Blacks, hired & promoted with AA.
Click to expand...



Wait, now I'm confused.  All white applicants are better qualified yet all the managers who hire people are black?


----------



## sealybobo

ClosedCaption said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  You don't have the foggiest idea of what _"there will be"  _Can we go through your posts in USMB prior to November 2014, and find you saying that there will be a Republican landslide ?
> 
> 2.  You're a liar, and not even a very good one.  You know damn well that AA has  damaged millions of Whites, and racists like you are the cause.  And it's racists like you, who should pay the reparations (no one else)
> 
> 3.  Any time since AA has been in force, there are many jobs that women got that were deliberately withheld from men, and YOU KNOW it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You poor white male.  My brother is a VP makes between half a mill to a mill a year I'm not sure because I don't ask.  He got a masters from msu and rose to where he is.  Only 45 years old.  He's a white guy. Didn't hold him back.
> 
> Maybe you are competing for low skill labor jobs?
> 
> And remember back when our neighbors worried because guys like my immigrant dad was here taking all the good jobs?  Look w
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  I am 25% French-Italian, 50% Danish, and 25% Hispanic (Central America-Belize)
> 
> 2.  My mother was born in Denmark.
> 
> 3.  You're damn right I "wouldn't have liked I if your immigrant dad came over from Greece and stole my job.  Or any other immigrant, from anywhere.
> 
> 4.  Everyone should have a fair wage.  But immigrants shouldn't be here AT ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were all immigrants once.  That was my point. You missed it.
> 
> And what do you care youre retired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must mean giving the people who were discriminated against something for that specific situation and not across the board because it affects you.
> 
> I think what you're looking for a payback...a reparation if you will, for those affected.
> 
> I like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you like it, then start paying the reparations$$$ (to all the White victims of the past 51 years)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you pay for 400 years of blacks.  No problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can't be because those Blacks are dead.  The current Blacks are not victims of that 400 years.  They are beneficiaries of AA (at the expense of Whites) - so now their perpetrators must pay reparations to the White victims of 1964-2015.   And the current Whites haven't been slaveowners or Jim Crow perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I keep asking you if the blacks who all experienced that racism are dead, then when did racism against black die?  You act like blacks got voting rights and then everyone hugged black people and sung Kumbaya
Click to expand...

Do you honestly think its ever going to completely go away?

We know it exists. Do something yourselves to better your situation as a black community. If the people we complain about were as good as you we wouldn't be complaining about them. And even if you came from a broken home you know its a key problem in our ghettos.

Want a great example how its not always because you are black but you guys think it is? Look at what kanye did to Taylor swift and beck. That's how you guys act and think. Like kanye.


----------



## ClosedCaption

sealybobo said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor white male.  My brother is a VP makes between half a mill to a mill a year I'm not sure because I don't ask.  He got a masters from msu and rose to where he is.  Only 45 years old.  He's a white guy. Didn't hold him back.
> 
> Maybe you are competing for low skill labor jobs?
> 
> And remember back when our neighbors worried because guys like my immigrant dad was here taking all the good jobs?  Look w
> We were all immigrants once.  That was my point. You missed it.
> 
> And what do you care youre retired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must mean giving the people who were discriminated against something for that specific situation and not across the board because it affects you.
> 
> I think what you're looking for a payback...a reparation if you will, for those affected.
> 
> I like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you like it, then start paying the reparations$$$ (to all the White victims of the past 51 years)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you pay for 400 years of blacks.  No problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can't be because those Blacks are dead.  The current Blacks are not victims of that 400 years.  They are beneficiaries of AA (at the expense of Whites) - so now their perpetrators must pay reparations to the White victims of 1964-2015.   And the current Whites haven't been slaveowners or Jim Crow perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I keep asking you if the blacks who all experienced that racism are dead, then when did racism against black die?  You act like blacks got voting rights and then everyone hugged black people and sung Kumbaya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you honestly think its ever going to completely go away?
> 
> We know it exists. Do something yourselves to better your situation as a black community. If the people we complain about were as good as you we wouldn't be complaining about them. And even if you came from a broken home you know its a key problem in our ghettos.
> 
> Want a great example how its not always because you are black but you guys think it is? Look at what kanye did to Taylor swift and beck. That's how you guys act and think. Like kanye.
Click to expand...


I was going to respond intelligently but you pick a star and claim all blacks are like him.  Not Like Neil Degrasse Tyson, not like Ben Carson, Not like Pill (lol) Cosby....nope, you pick the most offensive person to you and claim all blacks act like that 


AND THEN....have the fucking nerve to say that YOUR PERCEPTION of blacks isnt YOUR FAULT....ITS BLACKS FAULT YOU THINK THEY ARE ALL LIKE KANYE.

Can you remove yourself any fucking further from personal responsibility?  Its like shooting a guy then saying "Then he went and got himself murdered"


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't died.  It's fully alive, every time another White person is denied another opportunity by AA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, its just that those whites arent skilled enough.  Make yourself marketable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just imagine that if AA wasnt around they would hire more incompetent whites over other more deserving people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in your deranged, delusional mind.  And with all those many Black hiring managers out there, you think they would hire incompetent whites over other more deserving people ?  HA HA.  This is getting funny now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without AA there would be no Black hiring managers.  The white hiring managers always hired incompetent whites over Black people before AA. How do you think whites were able to stockpile the wealth and resources they now control?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By being >>
> 
> 1.  More intelligent than the dumhead Blacks.
> 
> 2.  By being willing to get up in the morning and go out and work, while the lazy Blacks were sound asleep, laying in their beds.
Click to expand...

So why did you fail? You must have been lazier and less intelligent than any Black person that ever existed.


----------



## katsteve2012

ClosedCaption said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  You don't have the foggiest idea of what _"there will be"  _Can we go through your posts in USMB prior to November 2014, and find you saying that there will be a Republican landslide ?
> 
> 2.  You're a liar, and not even a very good one.  You know damn well that AA has  damaged millions of Whites, and racists like you are the cause.  And it's racists like you, who should pay the reparations (no one else)
> 
> 3.  Any time since AA has been in force, there are many jobs that women got that were deliberately withheld from men, and YOU KNOW it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You poor white male.  My brother is a VP makes between half a mill to a mill a year I'm not sure because I don't ask.  He got a masters from msu thatose to where he is.  Only 45 years old.  He's a white guy. Didn't hold him back.
> 
> Maybe you are competing for low skill labor jobs?
> 
> And remember back when our neighbors worried because guys like my immigrant dad was here taking all the good jobs?  Look w
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  I am 25% French-Italian, 50% Danish, and 25% Hispanic (Central America-Belize)
> 
> 2.  My mother was born in Denmark.
> 
> 3.  You're damn right I "wouldn't have liked I if your immigrant dad came over from Greece and stole my job.  Or any other immigrant, from anywhere.
> 
> 4.  Everyone should have a fair wage.  But immigrants shouldn't be here AT ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were all immigrants once.  That was my point. You missed it.
> 
> And what do you care youre retired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must mean giving the people who were discriminated against something for that specific situation and not across the board because it affects you.
> 
> I think what you're looking for a payback...a reparation if you will, for those affected.
> 
> I like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you like it, then start paying the reparations$$$ (to all the White victims of the past 51 years)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you pay for 400 years of blacks.  No problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can't be because those Blacks are dead.  The current Blacks are not victims of that 400 years.  They are beneficiaries of AA (at the expense of Whites) - so now their perpetrators must pay reparations to the White victims of 1964-2015.   And the current Whites haven't been slaveowners or Jim Crow perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I keep asking you if the blacks who all experienced that racism are dead, then when did racism against black die?  You act like blacks got voting rights and then everyone hugged black people and sung Kumbaya
Click to expand...

Arguing with that


protectionist said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't died.  It's fully alive, every time another White person is denied another opportunity by AA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, its just that those whites arent skilled enough.  Make yourself marketable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just imagine that if AA wasnt around they would hire more incompetent whites over other more deserving people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in your deranged, delusional mind.  And with all those many Black hiring managers out there, you think they would hire incompetent whites over other more deserving people ?  HA HA.  This is getting funny now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No but the white managers will.  HA HA. This is getting funny now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What White managers ?  The managers are all Blacks, hired & promoted with AA.
Click to expand...


So let's get this straight. Your conspiracy theory is that there is this expansive network of black hiring managers who are not hiring more qualified white applicants, therefore proving your allegation that millions upon millions of workers(whites) are being  .  discriminated against and displaced and are owed reparations because this has been going on for 51 years?

In spite of the fact, as you have been told and provided credible information supporting the truth that white males by far earn more on average for the same job than any other demographic, withe exception of Asians.


----------



## Asclepias

katsteve2012 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor white male.  My brother is a VP makes between half a mill to a mill a year I'm not sure because I don't ask.  He got a masters from msu thatose to where he is.  Only 45 years old.  He's a white guy. Didn't hold him back.
> 
> Maybe you are competing for low skill labor jobs?
> 
> And remember back when our neighbors worried because guys like my immigrant dad was here taking all the good jobs?  Look w
> We were all immigrants once.  That was my point. You missed it.
> 
> And what do you care youre retired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must mean giving the people who were discriminated against something for that specific situation and not across the board because it affects you.
> 
> I think what you're looking for a payback...a reparation if you will, for those affected.
> 
> I like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you like it, then start paying the reparations$$$ (to all the White victims of the past 51 years)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you pay for 400 years of blacks.  No problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can't be because those Blacks are dead.  The current Blacks are not victims of that 400 years.  They are beneficiaries of AA (at the expense of Whites) - so now their perpetrators must pay reparations to the White victims of 1964-2015.   And the current Whites haven't been slaveowners or Jim Crow perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I keep asking you if the blacks who all experienced that racism are dead, then when did racism against black die?  You act like blacks got voting rights and then everyone hugged black people and sung Kumbaya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arguing with that
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, its just that those whites arent skilled enough.  Make yourself marketable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just imagine that if AA wasnt around they would hire more incompetent whites over other more deserving people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in your deranged, delusional mind.  And with all those many Black hiring managers out there, you think they would hire incompetent whites over other more deserving people ?  HA HA.  This is getting funny now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No but the white managers will.  HA HA. This is getting funny now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What White managers ?  The managers are all Blacks, hired & promoted with AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let's get this straight. Your conspiracy theory is that there is this expansive network of black hiring managers who are not hiring more qualified white applicants, therefore proving your allegation that millions upon millions of workers(whites) are being  .  discriminated against and displaced and are owed reparations because this has been going on for 51 years?
> 
> In spite of the fact, as you have been told and provided credible information supporting the truth that white males by far earn more on average for the same job than any other demographic, withe exception of Asians.
Click to expand...

Protectionist is a ranting idiot.  It takes a couple of hours to wrap your mind around the idiocy he spouts.


----------



## katsteve2012

Asclepias said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you like it, then start paying the reparations$$$ (to all the White victims of the past 51 years)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you pay for 400 years of blacks.  No problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can't be because those Blacks are dead.  The current Blacks are not victims of that 400 years.  They are beneficiaries of AA (at the expense of Whites) - so now their perpetrators must pay reparations to the White victims of 1964-2015.   And the current Whites haven't been slaveowners or Jim Crow perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I keep asking you if the blacks who all experienced that racism are dead, then when did racism against black die?  You act like blacks got voting rights and then everyone hugged black people and sung Kumbaya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arguing with that
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just imagine that if AA wasnt around they would hire more incompetent whites over other more deserving people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in your deranged, delusional mind.  And with all those many Black hiring managers out there, you think they would hire incompetent whites over other more deserving people ?  HA HA.  This is getting funny now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No but the white managers will.  HA HA. This is getting funny now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What White managers ?  The managers are all Blacks, hired & promoted with AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let's get this straight. Your conspiracy theory is that there is this expansive network of black hiring managers who are not hiring more qualified white applicants, therefore proving your allegation that millions upon millions of workers(whites) are being  .  discriminated against and displaced and are owed reparations because this has been going on for 51 years?
> 
> In spite of the fact, as you have been told and provided credible information supporting the truth that white males by far earn more on average for the same job than any other demographic, withe exception of Asians.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Protectionist is a ranting idiot.  It takes a couple of hours to wrap your mind around the idiocy he spouts.
Click to expand...


He's hilarious for sure. Actually, I think he even tops Squeezenut and Speeders, as the village idiot. 

Those three should to take their show on the road. It takes practice to be that much of a screwball.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you like it, then start paying the reparations$$$ (to all the White victims of the past 51 years)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you pay for 400 years of blacks.  No problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can't be because those Blacks are dead.  The current Blacks are not victims of that 400 years.  They are beneficiaries of AA (at the expense of Whites) - so now their perpetrators must pay reparations to the White victims of 1964-2015.   And the current Whites haven't been slaveowners or Jim Crow perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I keep asking you if the blacks who all experienced that racism are dead, then when did racism against black die?  You act like blacks got voting rights and then everyone hugged black people and sung Kumbaya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arguing with that
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just imagine that if AA wasnt around they would hire more incompetent whites over other more deserving people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you like it, then start paying the reparations$$$ (to all the White victims of the past 51 years)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you pay for 400 years of blacks.  No problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can't be because those Blacks are dead.  The current Blacks are not victims of that 400 years.  They are beneficiaries of AA (at the expense of Whites) - so now their perpetrators must pay reparations to the White victims of 1964-2015.   And the current Whites haven't been slaveowners or Jim Crow perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I keep asking you if the blacks who all experienced that racism are dead, then when did racism against black die?  You act like blacks got voting rights and then everyone hugged black people and sung Kumbaya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arguing with that
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just imagine that if AA wasnt around they would hire more incompetent whites over other more deserving people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in your deranged, delusional mind.  And with all those many Black hiring managers out there, you think they would hire incompetent whites over other more deserving people ?  HA HA.  This is getting funny now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No but the white managers will.  HA HA. This is getting funny now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What White managers ?  The managers are all Blacks, hired & promoted with AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let's get this straight. Your conspiracy theory is that there is this expansive network of black hiring managers who are not hiring more qualified white applicants, therefore proving your allegation that millions upon millions of workers(whites) are being  .  discriminated against and displaced and are owed reparations because this has been going on for 51 years?
> 
> In spite of the fact, as you have been told and provided credible information supporting the truth that white males by far earn more on average for the same job than any other demographic, withe exception of Asians.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Protectionist is a ranting idiot.  It takes a couple of hours to wrap your mind around the idiocy he spouts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Name-calling.  The surest sign of DEFEAT.  Of course.  Because to support Affirmative Action, you are supporting racial discrimination.  So do the racists who support it do ?  They call names  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you like it, then start paying the reparations$$$ (to all the White victims of the past 51 years)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you pay for 400 years of blacks.  No problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can't be because those Blacks are dead.  The current Blacks are not victims of that 400 years.  They are beneficiaries of AA (at the expense of Whites) - so now their perpetrators must pay reparations to the White victims of 1964-2015.   And the current Whites haven't been slaveowners or Jim Crow perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I keep asking you if the blacks who all experienced that racism are dead, then when did racism against black die?  You act like blacks got voting rights and then everyone hugged black people and sung Kumbaya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arguing with that
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just imagine that if AA wasnt around they would hire more incompetent whites over other more deserving people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in your deranged, delusional mind.  And with all those many Black hiring managers out there, you think they would hire incompetent whites over other more deserving people ?  HA HA.  This is getting funny now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No but the white managers will.  HA HA. This is getting funny now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What White managers ?  The managers are all Blacks, hired & promoted with AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let's get this straight. Your conspiracy theory is that there is this expansive network of black hiring managers who are not hiring more qualified white applicants, therefore proving your allegation that millions upon millions of workers(whites) are being  .  discriminated against and displaced and are owed reparations because this has been going on for 51 years?
> 
> In spite of the fact, as you have been told and provided credible information supporting the truth that white males by far earn more on average for the same job than any other demographic, withe exception of Asians.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Protectionist is a ranting idiot.  It takes a couple of hours to wrap your mind around the idiocy he spouts.
Click to expand...

Name -calling.  Surest sign of DEFEAT.  Sure.  Because supporting AA, is supporting racial discrimination.  So what do the racists who support affirmative action, do ?  They call names.


----------



## protectionist

katsteve2012 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor white male.  My brother is a VP makes between half a mill to a mill a year I'm not sure because I don't ask.  He got a masters from msu thatose to where he is.  Only 45 years old.  He's a white guy. Didn't hold him back.
> 
> Maybe you are competing for low skill labor jobs?
> 
> And remember back when our neighbors worried because guys like my immigrant dad was here taking all the good jobs?  Look w
> We were all immigrants once.  That was my point. You missed it.
> 
> And what do you care youre retired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must mean giving the people who were discriminated against something for that specific situation and not across the board because it affects you.
> 
> I think what you're looking for a payback...a reparation if you will, for those affected.
> 
> I like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you like it, then start paying the reparations$$$ (to all the White victims of the past 51 years)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you pay for 400 years of blacks.  No problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can't be because those Blacks are dead.  The current Blacks are not victims of that 400 years.  They are beneficiaries of AA (at the expense of Whites) - so now their perpetrators must pay reparations to the White victims of 1964-2015.   And the current Whites haven't been slaveowners or Jim Crow perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I keep asking you if the blacks who all experienced that racism are dead, then when did racism against black die?  You act like blacks got voting rights and then everyone hugged black people and sung Kumbaya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arguing with that
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, its just that those whites arent skilled enough.  Make yourself marketable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just imagine that if AA wasnt around they would hire more incompetent whites over other more deserving people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in your deranged, delusional mind.  And with all those many Black hiring managers out there, you think they would hire incompetent whites over other more deserving people ?  HA HA.  This is getting funny now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No but the white managers will.  HA HA. This is getting funny now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What White managers ?  The managers are all Blacks, hired & promoted with AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let's get this straight. Your conspiracy theory is that there is this expansive network of black hiring managers who are not hiring more qualified white applicants, therefore proving your allegation that millions upon millions of workers(whites) are being  .  discriminated against and displaced and are owed reparations because this has been going on for 51 years?
> 
> In spite of the fact, as you have been told and provided credible information supporting the truth that white males by far earn more on average for the same job than any other demographic, withe exception of Asians.
Click to expand...

What you tell is a joke. And I see no credible evidence whatsoever that white males by far earn more on average for the same job than any other demographic, withe exception of Asians.  I see no evidence that this occurs even on any ONE single job.  Just more leftist BS, designed to keep Blacks as a Democrat voting bloc (similar to the anti-police rhetoric nonsense)
Obviously, it is white males who are being victimized, by having their opportunities stolen from them by affirmative action, and you are ludicrously trying to deny that, which we all know.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, its just that those whites arent skilled enough.  Make yourself marketable
> 
> 
> 
> Just imagine that if AA wasnt around they would hire more incompetent whites over other more deserving people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in your deranged, delusional mind.  And with all those many Black hiring managers out there, you think they would hire incompetent whites over other more deserving people ?  HA HA.  This is getting funny now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without AA there would be no Black hiring managers.  The white hiring managers always hired incompetent whites over Black people before AA. How do you think whites were able to stockpile the wealth and resources they now control?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By being >>
> 
> 1.  More intelligent than the dumhead Blacks.
> 
> 2.  By being willing to get up in the morning and go out and work, while the lazy Blacks were sound asleep, laying in their beds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why did you fail? You must have been lazier and less intelligent than any Black person that ever existed.
Click to expand...

You made a wrong statement, previously.  Many whites DON'T stockpile wealth & resources.  They struggle through life underemployed, BECAUSE OF AFFIRMATIVE ACTION.


----------



## protectionist

ClosedCaption said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  You don't have the foggiest idea of what _"there will be"  _Can we go through your posts in USMB prior to November 2014, and find you saying that there will be a Republican landslide ?
> 
> 2.  You're a liar, and not even a very good one.  You know damn well that AA has  damaged millions of Whites, and racists like you are the cause.  And it's racists like you, who should pay the reparations (no one else)
> 
> 3.  Any time since AA has been in force, there are many jobs that women got that were deliberately withheld from men, and YOU KNOW it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You poor white male.  My brother is a VP makes between half a mill to a mill a year I'm not sure because I don't ask.  He got a masters from msu and rose to where he is.  Only 45 years old.  He's a white guy. Didn't hold him back.
> 
> Maybe you are competing for low skill labor jobs?
> 
> And remember back when our neighbors worried because guys like my immigrant dad was here taking all the good jobs?  Look w
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  I am 25% French-Italian, 50% Danish, and 25% Hispanic (Central America-Belize)
> 
> 2.  My mother was born in Denmark.
> 
> 3.  You're damn right I "wouldn't have liked I if your immigrant dad came over from Greece and stole my job.  Or any other immigrant, from anywhere.
> 
> 4.  Everyone should have a fair wage.  But immigrants shouldn't be here AT ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were all immigrants once.  That was my point. You missed it.
> 
> And what do you care youre retired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must mean giving the people who were discriminated against something for that specific situation and not across the board because it affects you.
> 
> I think what you're looking for a payback...a reparation if you will, for those affected.
> 
> I like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you like it, then start paying the reparations$$$ (to all the White victims of the past 51 years)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you pay for 400 years of blacks.  No problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can't be because those Blacks are dead.  The current Blacks are not victims of that 400 years.  They are beneficiaries of AA (at the expense of Whites) - so now their perpetrators must pay reparations to the White victims of 1964-2015.   And the current Whites haven't been slaveowners or Jim Crow perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I keep asking you if the blacks who all experienced that racism are dead, then when did racism against black die?  You act like blacks got voting rights and then everyone hugged black people and sung Kumbaya
Click to expand...

What a dumb post.  It's the same as one you made earlier, and I already stomped that one out.


----------



## protectionist

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, its just that those whites arent skilled enough.  Make yourself marketable
> 
> 
> 
> Just imagine that if AA wasnt around they would hire more incompetent whites over other more deserving people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in your deranged, delusional mind.  And with all those many Black hiring managers out there, you think they would hire incompetent whites over other more deserving people ?  HA HA.  This is getting funny now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without AA there would be no Black hiring managers.  The white hiring managers always hired incompetent whites over Black people before AA. How do you think whites were able to stockpile the wealth and resources they now control?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By being >>
> 
> 1.  More intelligent than the dumhead Blacks.
> 
> 2.  By being willing to get up in the morning and go out and work, while the lazy Blacks were sound asleep, laying in their beds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So since you are not any of the above, are you niw admitting that the reason for your failing, is that you were either lazy, or not very intelligent? You cant have it both ways.
Click to expand...

I am ALL OF THE ABOVE.


----------



## protectionist

ClosedCaption said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't died.  It's fully alive, every time another White person is denied another opportunity by AA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, its just that those whites arent skilled enough.  Make yourself marketable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid ass.  You think you can pull that off, ?  ....after how many times I've reiterated the discriminated against Whites Are BETTER QUALIFIED.  Qualifications is ignored in AA, and YOU KNOW it, Stop lying.
> 
> NO, It's not a matter of skill at all. It's a matter of your racist, evil willingness to discriminate, and pretend it's OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They arent better qualified because they didnt get the job.  They need to step it up and stop blaming others for their failure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They're better qualified because that's what they are.  Just like the 17 non-Blacks at my graduate school, who were ALL better qualified than the cheating 8 Blacks who got the goodies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No they arent, they dont have the job.
Click to expand...

YES they are.  They're better qualified because that's what they are.  Just like the 17 non-Blacks at my graduate school, who were ALL better qualified than the cheating 8 Blacks who got the goodies.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Women don't realize being anti aa or union is hurting themselves
> 
> 
> 
> FALSE!  Far more women suffer from AA than gain from it.  Let's see if the ignorant liberals here can tell us why        (Note: they're ignorant because their liberal media doesn't tell them everything.  Only what they want them to hear.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Women have benefitted more than blacks. You tell me why.
> 
> Oh and as far as republicans say low pay is a good thing. Why? Because then the company can hire more people. Your thinking is flawed.
Click to expand...

"My" thinking ?  I didn't say "low pay is a good thing".  Those are YOUR words, not mine.  As as I thought you couldn't  come up with and answer to tell us why far more women suffer from AA than gain from it.  Ignorant liberals.  And I've already stated the answer, in this thread, twice.


----------



## protectionist

ClosedCaption said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  You don't have the foggiest idea of what _"there will be"  _Can we go through your posts in USMB prior to November 2014, and find you saying that there will be a Republican landslide ?
> 
> 2.  You're a liar, and not even a very good one.  You know damn well that AA has  damaged millions of Whites, and racists like you are the cause.  And it's racists like you, who should pay the reparations (no one else)
> 
> 3.  Any time since AA has been in force, there are many jobs that women got that were deliberately withheld from men, and YOU KNOW it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You poor white male.  My brother is a VP makes between half a mill to a mill a year I'm not sure because I don't ask.  He got a masters from msu and rose to where he is.  Only 45 years old.  He's a white guy. Didn't hold him back.
> 
> Maybe you are competing for low skill labor jobs?
> 
> And remember back when our neighbors worried because guys like my immigrant dad was here taking all the good jobs?  Look w
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  I am 25% French-Italian, 50% Danish, and 25% Hispanic (Central America-Belize)
> 
> 2.  My mother was born in Denmark.
> 
> 3.  You're damn right I "wouldn't have liked I if your immigrant dad came over from Greece and stole my job.  Or any other immigrant, from anywhere.
> 
> 4.  Everyone should have a fair wage.  But immigrants shouldn't be here AT ALL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We were all immigrants once.  That was my point. You missed it.
> 
> And what do you care youre retired.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must mean giving the people who were discriminated against something for that specific situation and not across the board because it affects you.
> 
> I think what you're looking for a payback...a reparation if you will, for those affected.
> 
> I like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you like it, then start paying the reparations$$$ (to all the White victims of the past 51 years)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you pay for 400 years of blacks.  No problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can't be because those Blacks are dead.  The current Blacks are not victims of that 400 years.  They are beneficiaries of AA (at the expense of Whites) - so now their perpetrators must pay reparations to the White victims of 1964-2015.   And the current Whites haven't been slaveowners or Jim Crow perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I keep asking you if the blacks who all experienced that racism are dead, then when did racism against black die?  You act like blacks got voting rights and then everyone hugged black people and sung Kumbaya
Click to expand...

It died when AA started, dum dum.  But that was only racism against Blacks that died.  Racism against Whites was born then (1964) > ie. racism against Whites.  PS- I answered this already. Stop pretending .


----------



## katsteve2012

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just imagine that if AA wasnt around they would hire more incompetent whites over other more deserving people.
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your deranged, delusional mind.  And with all those many Black hiring managers out there, you think they would hire incompetent whites over other more deserving people ?  HA HA.  This is getting funny now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Without AA there would be no Black hiring managers.  The white hiring managers always hired incompetent whites over Black people before AA. How do you think whites were able to stockpile the wealth and resources they now control?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By being >>
> 
> 1.  More intelligent than the dumhead Blacks.
> 
> 2.  By being willing to get up in the morning and go out and work, while the lazy Blacks were sound asleep, laying in their beds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So since you are not any of the above, are you niw admitting that the reason for your failing, is that you were either lazy, or not very intelligent? You cant have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am ALL OF THE ABOVE.
Click to expand...


No you're not. If you were, you would not be in a public forum begging for a handout that you are not entitled to.


----------



## katsteve2012

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you like it, then start paying the reparations$$$ (to all the White victims of the past 51 years)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you pay for 400 years of blacks.  No problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can't be because those Blacks are dead.  The current Blacks are not victims of that 400 years.  They are beneficiaries of AA (at the expense of Whites) - so now their perpetrators must pay reparations to the White victims of 1964-2015.   And the current Whites haven't been slaveowners or Jim Crow perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I keep asking you if the blacks who all experienced that racism are dead, then when did racism against black die?  You act like blacks got voting rights and then everyone hugged black people and sung Kumbaya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Arguing with that
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just imagine that if AA wasnt around they would hire more incompetent whites over other more deserving people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only in your deranged, delusional mind.  And with all those many Black hiring managers out there, you think they would hire incompetent whites over other more deserving people ?  HA HA.  This is getting funny now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No but the white managers will.  HA HA. This is getting funny now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What White managers ?  The managers are all Blacks, hired & promoted with AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So let's get this straight. Your conspiracy theory is that there is this expansive network of black hiring managers who are not hiring more qualified white applicants, therefore proving your allegation that millions upon millions of workers(whites) are being  .  discriminated against and displaced and are owed reparations because this has been going on for 51 years?
> 
> In spite of the fact, as you have been told and provided credible information supporting the truth that white males by far earn more on average for the same job than any other demographic, withe exception of Asians.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What you tell is a joke. And I see no credible evidence whatsoever that white males by far earn more on average for the same job than any other demographic, withe exception of Asians.  I see no evidence that this occurs even on any ONE single job.  Just more leftist BS, designed to keep Blacks as a Democrat voting bloc (similar to the anti-police rhetoric nonsense)
> Obviously, it is white males who are being victimized, by having their opportunities stolen from them by affirmative action, and you are ludicrously trying to deny that, which we all know.
Click to expand...



You wanted sources, I gave you sources from credible sites. It is now incumbent upon you  to refute them.  Just saying " you don't see it" only proves that you are blinded by your own ignorance.


----------



## squeeze berry

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only in your deranged, delusional mind.  And with all those many Black hiring managers out there, you think they would hire incompetent whites over other more deserving people ?  HA HA.  This is getting funny now.
> 
> 
> 
> Without AA there would be no Black hiring managers.  The white hiring managers always hired incompetent whites over Black people before AA. How do you think whites were able to stockpile the wealth and resources they now control?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By being >>
> 
> 1.  More intelligent than the dumhead Blacks.
> 
> 2.  By being willing to get up in the morning and go out and work, while the lazy Blacks were sound asleep, laying in their beds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So since you are not any of the above, are you niw admitting that the reason for your failing, is that you were either lazy, or not very intelligent? You cant have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am ALL OF THE ABOVE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you're not. If you were, you would not be in a public forum begging for a handout that you are not entitled to.
Click to expand...


he isn't begging for a handout that he is not entitled to. It is those that want affirmative action that are begging for the handout


----------



## katsteve2012

squeeze berry said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Without AA there would be no Black hiring managers.  The white hiring managers always hired incompetent whites over Black people before AA. How do you think whites were able to stockpile the wealth and resources they now control?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By being >>
> 
> 1.  More intelligent than the dumhead Blacks.
> 
> 2.  By being willing to get up in the morning and go out and work, while the lazy Blacks were sound asleep, laying in their beds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So since you are not any of the above, are you niw admitting that the reason for your failing, is that you were either lazy, or not very intelligent? You cant have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am ALL OF THE ABOVE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you're not. If you were, you would not be in a public forum begging for a handout that you are not entitled to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he isn't begging for a handout that he is not entitled to. It is those that want affirmative action that are begging for the handout
Click to expand...


Then in that case, go talk to the lawmakers who who passed the legislation. 

Even if what you are saying is true, (which it is  not) those of the world, like you and he, who believe in your own inherent  superiority, just by being part of a collective, based on an accident of birth, should still be able to excel, in spite of AA or any other "obstacle".

Opposition to it by those like you two, is in fact,  doing nothing more than admitting to your own inferiority, caused by your own  laziness, and inability to be competitive in an equalized environment.


Of all people, especially  you, if you live in a household headed by a white female who is in a position of responsibility, it is likely that YOU have benefitted from AA.

For that, you should be grateful.


----------



## squeeze berry

katsteve2012 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> By being >>
> 
> 1.  More intelligent than the dumhead Blacks.
> 
> 2.  By being willing to get up in the morning and go out and work, while the lazy Blacks were sound asleep, laying in their beds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So since you are not any of the above, are you niw admitting that the reason for your failing, is that you were either lazy, or not very intelligent? You cant have it both ways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am ALL OF THE ABOVE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you're not. If you were, you would not be in a public forum begging for a handout that you are not entitled to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he isn't begging for a handout that he is not entitled to. It is those that want affirmative action that are begging for the handout
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then in that case, go talk to the lawmakers who who passed the legislation.
> 
> Even if what you are saying is true, (which it is  not) those of the world, like you and he, who believe in your own inherent  superiority, just by being part of a collective, based on an accident of birth, should still be able to excel, in spite of AA or any other "obstacle".
> 
> Opposition to it by those like you two, is in fact,  doing nothing more than admitting to your own inferiority, caused by your own  laziness, and inability to be competitive in an equalized environment.
> 
> 
> Of all people, especially  you, if you live in a household headed by a white female who is in a position of responsibility, it is likely that YOU have benefitted from AA.
> 
> For that, you should be grateful.
Click to expand...



I have excelled in my field coming from a working class background,  unlike you I know right from wrong and was taught that at an early age


----------



## katsteve2012

squeeze berry said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So since you are not any of the above, are you niw admitting that the reason for your failing, is that you were either lazy, or not very intelligent? You cant have it both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> I am ALL OF THE ABOVE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No you're not. If you were, you would not be in a public forum begging for a handout that you are not entitled to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he isn't begging for a handout that he is not entitled to. It is those that want affirmative action that are begging for the handout
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then in that case, go talk to the lawmakers who who passed the legislation.
> 
> Even if what you are saying is true, (which it is  not) those of the world, like you and he, who believe in your own inherent  superiority, just by being part of a collective, based on an accident of birth, should still be able to excel, in spite of AA or any other "obstacle".
> 
> Opposition to it by those like you two, is in fact,  doing nothing more than admitting to your own inferiority, caused by your own  laziness, and inability to be competitive in an equalized environment.
> 
> 
> Of all people, especially  you, if you live in a household headed by a white female who is in a position of responsibility, it is likely that YOU have benefitted from AA.
> 
> For that, you should be grateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have excelled in my field coming from a working class background,  unlike you I know right from wrong and was taught that at an early age
Click to expand...


You are incapable of even the most basic logic. You have proven that in this forum over and over.


So, you have excelled in a field that requires minimal education or highly specialized training? That explains why you never responded when I asked you in a different thread what your field of study was in college and what field that you work in.

You're ashamed.  It is obvious.

Poor you. "It's all the fault of AA".


----------



## squeeze berry

katsteve2012 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am ALL OF THE ABOVE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you're not. If you were, you would not be in a public forum begging for a handout that you are not entitled to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he isn't begging for a handout that he is not entitled to. It is those that want affirmative action that are begging for the handout
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then in that case, go talk to the lawmakers who who passed the legislation.
> 
> Even if what you are saying is true, (which it is  not) those of the world, like you and he, who believe in your own inherent  superiority, just by being part of a collective, based on an accident of birth, should still be able to excel, in spite of AA or any other "obstacle".
> 
> Opposition to it by those like you two, is in fact,  doing nothing more than admitting to your own inferiority, caused by your own  laziness, and inability to be competitive in an equalized environment.
> 
> 
> Of all people, especially  you, if you live in a household headed by a white female who is in a position of responsibility, it is likely that YOU have benefitted from AA.
> 
> For that, you should be grateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have excelled in my field coming from a working class background,  unlike you I know right from wrong and was taught that at an early age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are incapable of even the most basic logic. You have proven that in this forum over and over.
> 
> 
> So, you have excelled in a field that requires minimal education or highly specialized training? That explains why you never responded when I asked you in a different thread what your field of study was in college and what field that you work in.
> 
> You're ashamed.  It is obvious.
> 
> Poor you. "It's all the fault of AA".
Click to expand...


I would tell you, but I don't take orders especially from 

2nd time you gave me orders  drop dead


----------



## katsteve2012

squeeze berry said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you're not. If you were, you would not be in a public forum begging for a handout that you are not entitled to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he isn't begging for a handout that he is not entitled to. It is those that want affirmative action that are begging for the handout
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then in that case, go talk to the lawmakers who who passed the legislation.
> 
> Even if what you are saying is true, (which it is  not) those of the world, like you and he, who believe in your own inherent  superiority, just by being part of a collective, based on an accident of birth, should still be able to excel, in spite of AA or any other "obstacle".
> 
> Opposition to it by those like you two, is in fact,  doing nothing more than admitting to your own inferiority, caused by your own  laziness, and inability to be competitive in an equalized environment.
> 
> 
> Of all people, especially  you, if you live in a household headed by a white female who is in a position of responsibility, it is likely that YOU have benefitted from AA.
> 
> For that, you should be grateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have excelled in my field coming from a working class background,  unlike you I know right from wrong and was taught that at an early age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are incapable of even the most basic logic. You have proven that in this forum over and over.
> 
> 
> So, you have excelled in a field that requires minimal education or highly specialized training? That explains why you never responded when I asked you in a different thread what your field of study was in college and what field that you work in.
> 
> You're ashamed.  It is obvious.
> 
> Poor you. "It's all the fault of AA".
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would tell you, but I don't take orders especially from
> 
> 2nd time you gave me orders  drop dead
Click to expand...


Asking a question is not even remotely the same as giving an order. You're deflecting because  you're ashamed of being a bottomfeeding failure. 

"And it's all because of AA". 

Are you and Protectionist related?

Inbreeding In Eastern Kentucky kentuckybluepeople


----------



## Friends

Those who advocate affirmative action necessarily lie about it. They say that it does not lower intellectual standards for blacks and Hispanics, but it does. They say it does not lower physical standards for women, but it does. They say it does not discriminate against white and Asian men, but it does. 

Affirmative action does not create opportunities. It takes them from those who deserve them, and it gives them to those who do not deserve them. 

There are considerable gaps in average intellectual ability between the races. It is not possible to achieve anything close to racial parity without advancing blacks and Hispanics to positions where they are obviously incapable of performing adequately.


----------



## squeeze berry

katsteve2012 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> he isn't begging for a handout that he is not entitled to. It is those that want affirmative action that are begging for the handout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then in that case, go talk to the lawmakers who who passed the legislation.
> 
> Even if what you are saying is true, (which it is  not) those of the world, like you and he, who believe in your own inherent  superiority, just by being part of a collective, based on an accident of birth, should still be able to excel, in spite of AA or any other "obstacle".
> 
> Opposition to it by those like you two, is in fact,  doing nothing more than admitting to your own inferiority, caused by your own  laziness, and inability to be competitive in an equalized environment.
> 
> 
> Of all people, especially  you, if you live in a household headed by a white female who is in a position of responsibility, it is likely that YOU have benefitted from AA.
> 
> For that, you should be grateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have excelled in my field coming from a working class background,  unlike you I know right from wrong and was taught that at an early age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are incapable of even the most basic logic. You have proven that in this forum over and over.
> 
> 
> So, you have excelled in a field that requires minimal education or highly specialized training? That explains why you never responded when I asked you in a different thread what your field of study was in college and what field that you work in.
> 
> You're ashamed.  It is obvious.
> 
> Poor you. "It's all the fault of AA".
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would tell you, but I don't take orders especially from
> 
> 2nd time you gave me orders  drop dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asking a question is not even remotely the same as giving an order. You're deflecting because  you're ashamed of being a bottomfeeding failure.
> 
> "And it's all because of AA".
> 
> Are you and Protectionist related?
> 
> Inbreeding In Eastern Kentucky kentuckybluepeople
Click to expand...


I'm not from Kentucky you idiot
  can you show the world where I have blamed any of my failures ( there have been plenty) on AA ?

you just make shit up

oh and FAPE


----------



## katsteve2012

squeeze berry said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then in that case, go talk to the lawmakers who who passed the legislation.
> 
> Even if what you are saying is true, (which it is  not) those of the world, like you and he, who believe in your own inherent  superiority, just by being part of a collective, based on an accident of birth, should still be able to excel, in spite of AA or any other "obstacle".
> 
> Opposition to it by those like you two, is in fact,  doing nothing more than admitting to your own inferiority, caused by your own  laziness, and inability to be competitive in an equalized environment.
> 
> 
> Of all people, especially  you, if you live in a household headed by a white female who is in a position of responsibility, it is likely that YOU have benefitted from AA.
> 
> For that, you should be grateful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have excelled in my field coming from a working class background,  unlike you I know right from wrong and was taught that at an early age
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are incapable of even the most basic logic. You have proven that in this forum over and over.
> 
> 
> So, you have excelled in a field that requires minimal education or highly specialized training? That explains why you never responded when I asked you in a different thread what your field of study was in college and what field that you work in.
> 
> You're ashamed.  It is obvious.
> 
> Poor you. "It's all the fault of AA".
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would tell you, but I don't take orders especially from
> 
> 2nd time you gave me orders  drop dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asking a question is not even remotely the same as giving an order. You're deflecting because  you're ashamed of being a bottomfeeding failure.
> 
> "And it's all because of AA".
> 
> Are you and Protectionist related?
> 
> Inbreeding In Eastern Kentucky kentuckybluepeople
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not from Kentucky you idiot
> can you show the world where I have blamed any of my failures ( there have been plenty) on AA ?
> 
> you just make shit up
> 
> oh and FAPE[/QUOTE
> 
> Lol! What's the problem? Looks like you're a little upset?
> 
> I don't have to "show the world" anything about you. You're proficient at looking as dumb as a stone without my help.
> 
> Maybe "the shit I am making up" is just a little too close to home?
> 
> Are you sure you're not from Kentucky?
Click to expand...


----------



## squeeze berry

fucking liar ^


----------



## ClosedCaption

protectionist said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor white male.  My brother is a VP makes between half a mill to a mill a year I'm not sure because I don't ask.  He got a masters from msu and rose to where he is.  Only 45 years old.  He's a white guy. Didn't hold him back.
> 
> Maybe you are competing for low skill labor jobs?
> 
> And remember back when our neighbors worried because guys like my immigrant dad was here taking all the good jobs?  Look w
> We were all immigrants once.  That was my point. You missed it.
> 
> And what do you care youre retired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must mean giving the people who were discriminated against something for that specific situation and not across the board because it affects you.
> 
> I think what you're looking for a payback...a reparation if you will, for those affected.
> 
> I like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you like it, then start paying the reparations$$$ (to all the White victims of the past 51 years)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you pay for 400 years of blacks.  No problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can't be because those Blacks are dead.  The current Blacks are not victims of that 400 years.  They are beneficiaries of AA (at the expense of Whites) - so now their perpetrators must pay reparations to the White victims of 1964-2015.   And the current Whites haven't been slaveowners or Jim Crow perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I keep asking you if the blacks who all experienced that racism are dead, then when did racism against black die?  You act like blacks got voting rights and then everyone hugged black people and sung Kumbaya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a dumb post.  It's the same as one you made earlier, and I already stomped that one out.
Click to expand...



By "by stomp it out" you mean deflected?  You like to type a bunch so its funny that you are trying to pull the whole "I explained already" excuse instead of answering the question.

Some would be confused by this...but knowing you are full of it its easy to see you are just dodging the question


----------



## ClosedCaption

protectionist said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You poor white male.  My brother is a VP makes between half a mill to a mill a year I'm not sure because I don't ask.  He got a masters from msu and rose to where he is.  Only 45 years old.  He's a white guy. Didn't hold him back.
> 
> Maybe you are competing for low skill labor jobs?
> 
> And remember back when our neighbors worried because guys like my immigrant dad was here taking all the good jobs?  Look w
> We were all immigrants once.  That was my point. You missed it.
> 
> And what do you care youre retired.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> You must mean giving the people who were discriminated against something for that specific situation and not across the board because it affects you.
> 
> I think what you're looking for a payback...a reparation if you will, for those affected.
> 
> I like it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if you like it, then start paying the reparations$$$ (to all the White victims of the past 51 years)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you pay for 400 years of blacks.  No problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can't be because those Blacks are dead.  The current Blacks are not victims of that 400 years.  They are beneficiaries of AA (at the expense of Whites) - so now their perpetrators must pay reparations to the White victims of 1964-2015.   And the current Whites haven't been slaveowners or Jim Crow perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I keep asking you if the blacks who all experienced that racism are dead, then when did racism against black die?  You act like blacks got voting rights and then everyone hugged black people and sung Kumbaya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It died when AA started, dum dum. * But that was only racism against Blacks that died.  Racism against Whites was born then (1964) > ie. racism against Whites.  PS- I answered this already. Stop pretending .
Click to expand...



And once again I will ask you...How is AA racist when the biggest beneficiaries are white women and 2nd place goes to Asians?


----------



## squeeze berry

ClosedCaption said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you like it, then start paying the reparations$$$ (to all the White victims of the past 51 years)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you pay for 400 years of blacks.  No problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can't be because those Blacks are dead.  The current Blacks are not victims of that 400 years.  They are beneficiaries of AA (at the expense of Whites) - so now their perpetrators must pay reparations to the White victims of 1964-2015.   And the current Whites haven't been slaveowners or Jim Crow perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I keep asking you if the blacks who all experienced that racism are dead, then when did racism against black die?  You act like blacks got voting rights and then everyone hugged black people and sung Kumbaya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It died when AA started, dum dum. * But that was only racism against Blacks that died.  Racism against Whites was born then (1964) > ie. racism against Whites.  PS- I answered this already. Stop pretending .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And once again I will ask you...How is AA racist when the biggest beneficiaries are white women and 2nd place goes to Asians?
Click to expand...

 

because they are white or women?

besides, I don't believe you at all. White women and Asians score higher on IQ and SAT tests


----------



## katsteve2012

squeeze berry said:


> fucking liar ^



You're "lying" about what, dumbsss? Denying the fact that you are one of those crosseyed, inbred retards from 
Kentucky?


----------



## protectionist

ClosedCaption said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you like it, then start paying the reparations$$$ (to all the White victims of the past 51 years)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you pay for 400 years of blacks.  No problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can't be because those Blacks are dead.  The current Blacks are not victims of that 400 years.  They are beneficiaries of AA (at the expense of Whites) - so now their perpetrators must pay reparations to the White victims of 1964-2015.   And the current Whites haven't been slaveowners or Jim Crow perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I keep asking you if the blacks who all experienced that racism are dead, then when did racism against black die?  You act like blacks got voting rights and then everyone hugged black people and sung Kumbaya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a dumb post.  It's the same as one you made earlier, and I already stomped that one out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> By "by stomp it out" you mean deflected?  You like to type a bunch so its funny that you are trying to pull the whole "I explained already" excuse instead of answering the question.
> 
> Some would be confused by this...but knowing you are full of it its easy to see you are just dodging the question
Click to expand...

Well I'll just repost the previous answer. However it will take some time to FIND IT, as this forum has a terrible search function, that is extremely inefficient.  Maybe that's your tactic, huh ? Send me off searching, so I won't be posting.

OK.  Here you are >>

   "That can't be because those Blacks are dead.* The current Blacks are not victims *of that 400 years. They are beneficiaries of AA (at the expense of Whites) - so now their perpetrators must pay reparations to the White victims of 1964-2015. And the current Whites haven't been slaveowners or Jim Crow perpetrators.


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> Currently, Affirmative Action is banned in only 8 states in the US. These are Oklahoma, New Hampshire, Arizona, Washington, Florida, Nebraska, Michigan, and California. This is preposterous. 42 states still allow this blatant, illegal, racial discrimination to occur. And in the states that DO have bans, some are only partial, covering some AA, but not others.
> 
> For example, in Florida, the AA "ban" set up by ex. Governor Jeb Bush in 1999, and still in force, only bans AA in college admissions and state contracting. So White kids wanting to get into college, and businesses seeking state contracts are protected. Nice for them. But not a word in the law about racial and gender AA in job hiring and job promotions. As for whether Florida's AA law covers financial aid, your guess is as good as mine, and that's not too good a guess.
> 
> In addition to a nationwide ban on this national disgrace (and ALL aspects of it), I suggest reparations be paid to the victims of this discrimination, who truly have lost large sums of money due to it over the past 50 years, and continue to incur damages$$$$ even in retirement.
> 
> I'm quite sure Obama would not be in favor of this, but the Congress should pass a bill and send it to his desk, and force him to veto it, thereby showing the nation, and the world, his identity as a racial discriminator, as well as all those in the Congress who would vote against it.
> 
> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank...-already-have/
> 
> http://www.dms.myflorida.com/content...rder99-281.pdf



Obama should send out bids for government contracts and give all the contracts to minority owned businesses.  You want to fuck minorities and women on the state level just like back during the civil rights and now the lgbt movement we can do something about you on a federal level.


----------



## squeeze berry

katsteve2012 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> fucking liar ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're "lying" about what, dumbsss? Denying the fact that you are one of those crosseyed, inbred retards from
> Kentucky?
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

White males went from having 100% of managerial and skilled positions reserved for them to having to compete with 60% of the population

I can see why the losers are pissed


----------



## protectionist

ClosedCaption said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you like it, then start paying the reparations$$$ (to all the White victims of the past 51 years)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you pay for 400 years of blacks.  No problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can't be because those Blacks are dead.  The current Blacks are not victims of that 400 years.  They are beneficiaries of AA (at the expense of Whites) - so now their perpetrators must pay reparations to the White victims of 1964-2015.   And the current Whites haven't been slaveowners or Jim Crow perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I keep asking you if the blacks who all experienced that racism are dead, then when did racism against black die?  You act like blacks got voting rights and then everyone hugged black people and sung Kumbaya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It died when AA started, dum dum. * But that was only racism against Blacks that died.  Racism against Whites was born then (1964) > ie. racism against Whites.  PS- I answered this already. Stop pretending .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And once again I will ask you...How is AA racist when the biggest beneficiaries are white women and 2nd place goes to Asians?
Click to expand...

Wrong on both counts.  See what happens when you only listen to liberal media.  I've refuted both of thiose many times, including in this thread, which has now gone to 33 pages, so it's difficult to go back and find anything.

SOOOO, once AGAIN, for all the airheads out there, sheltered by their liberal hush hush media >>

1.  There are FAR MORE White women victims of AA, then beneficiaries.  For every white woman beneficiary, there are dozens (if not hundreds) who are victims - ie. wives, daughters, mothers etc of White males who are victimized, whose incomes are the sam as the Whit male victims.

2.  I can't believe that you don't know that Asians are even bigger victims of AA, than Whites. Welcome to the real world.


----------



## squeeze berry

rightwinger said:


> White males went from having 100% of managerial and skilled positions reserved for them to having to compete with 60% of the population
> 
> I can see why the losers are pissed




lets do the same with professional sports


----------



## rightwinger

squeeze berry said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> White males went from having 100% of managerial and skilled positions reserved for them to having to compete with 60% of the population
> 
> I can see why the losers are pissed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets do the same with professional sports
Click to expand...

We did

We had to force them to take minorities......remember that Jackie Robinson stuff?

He heard the same crap you spout about taking a job from a white man


----------



## protectionist

katsteve2012 said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> fucking liar ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're "lying" about what, dumbsss? Denying the fact that you are one of those crosseyed, inbred retards from
> Kentucky?
Click to expand...

WOW!! First this baldfaced anti-White RACIST runs down White people.  Now he just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.   As George H. Bush used to say >>  BAD!!  BAD!!


----------



## squeeze berry

rightwinger said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> White males went from having 100% of managerial and skilled positions reserved for them to having to compete with 60% of the population
> 
> I can see why the losers are pissed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets do the same with professional sports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did
> 
> We had to force them to take minorities......remember that Jackie Robinson stuff?
Click to expand...

nope, I wasn't alive then


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> White males went from having 100% of managerial and skilled positions reserved for them to having to compete with 60% of the population
> 
> I can see why the losers are pissed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets do the same with professional sports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did
> 
> We had to force them to take minorities......remember that Jackie Robinson stuff?
Click to expand...

How about giving a break to POOR people, instead of Black people ? (some of whom are rich)  You ever think of THAT ?


----------



## rightwinger

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> White males went from having 100% of managerial and skilled positions reserved for them to having to compete with 60% of the population
> 
> I can see why the losers are pissed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets do the same with professional sports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did
> 
> We had to force them to take minorities......remember that Jackie Robinson stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about giving a break to POOR people, instead of Black people ? (some of whom are rich)  You ever think of THAT ?
Click to expand...


Poor people were always allowed to play baseball

Blacks weren't


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you pay for 400 years of blacks.  No problem
> 
> 
> 
> That can't be because those Blacks are dead.  The current Blacks are not victims of that 400 years.  They are beneficiaries of AA (at the expense of Whites) - so now their perpetrators must pay reparations to the White victims of 1964-2015.   And the current Whites haven't been slaveowners or Jim Crow perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I keep asking you if the blacks who all experienced that racism are dead, then when did racism against black die?  You act like blacks got voting rights and then everyone hugged black people and sung Kumbaya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It died when AA started, dum dum. * But that was only racism against Blacks that died.  Racism against Whites was born then (1964) > ie. racism against Whites.  PS- I answered this already. Stop pretending .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And once again I will ask you...How is AA racist when the biggest beneficiaries are white women and 2nd place goes to Asians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong on both counts.  See what happens when you only listen to liberal media.  I've refuted both of thiose many times, including in this thread, which has now gone to 33 pages, so it's difficult to go back and find anything.
> 
> SOOOO, once AGAIN, for all the airheads out there, sheltered by their liberal hush hush media >>
> 
> 1.  There are FAR MORE White women victims of AA, then beneficiaries.  For every white woman beneficiary, there are dozens (if not hundreds) who are victims - ie. wives, daughters, mothers etc of White males who are victimized, whose incomes are the sam as the Whit male victims.
> 
> 2.  I can't believe that you don't know that Asians are even bigger victims of AA, than Whites. Welcome to the real world.
Click to expand...


You are so stupid you don't know when you got fucked. Remember the woman's lib movement? Remember they wanted to work in order to have a better life? At first it worked but slowly the cost of living went up but you and your wife's pay did not for 30 years till eventually the got you and your wife working for the same money you were making by yourself 30 years ago.

So you and your wife work 80 hours to make the same you use to make working 40. The corporations doubled your productivity and made your wife feel like she WON the right to work. Lol


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> White males went from having 100% of managerial and skilled positions reserved for them to having to compete with 60% of the population
> 
> I can see why the losers are pissed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets do the same with professional sports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did
> 
> We had to force them to take minorities......remember that Jackie Robinson stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about giving a break to POOR people, instead of Black people ? (some of whom are rich)  You ever think of THAT ?
Click to expand...


The rich think we're all nig$#rs.


----------



## protectionist

squeeze berry said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> White males went from having 100% of managerial and skilled positions reserved for them to having to compete with 60% of the population
> 
> I can see why the losers are pissed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets do the same with professional sports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did
> 
> We had to force them to take minorities......remember that Jackie Robinson stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, I wasn't alive then
Click to expand...

That's the trouble with AA supporters.  They keep on going back to 1940's and 50s.  Before AA started.  And ignore the fact that since 1964, it the Whites who have been the discrimination victims, while Blacks have been getting things handed to them.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> White males went from having 100% of managerial and skilled positions reserved for them to having to compete with 60% of the population
> 
> I can see why the losers are pissed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets do the same with professional sports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did
> 
> We had to force them to take minorities......remember that Jackie Robinson stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about giving a break to POOR people, instead of Black people ? (some of whom are rich)  You ever think of THAT ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To rich people we're all nig$#rs.
Click to expand...

No we're not.  Blacks still get AA goodies.....at the expense of poor Whites.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> That can't be because those Blacks are dead.  The current Blacks are not victims of that 400 years.  They are beneficiaries of AA (at the expense of Whites) - so now their perpetrators must pay reparations to the White victims of 1964-2015.   And the current Whites haven't been slaveowners or Jim Crow perpetrators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep asking you if the blacks who all experienced that racism are dead, then when did racism against black die?  You act like blacks got voting rights and then everyone hugged black people and sung Kumbaya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It died when AA started, dum dum. * But that was only racism against Blacks that died.  Racism against Whites was born then (1964) > ie. racism against Whites.  PS- I answered this already. Stop pretending .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And once again I will ask you...How is AA racist when the biggest beneficiaries are white women and 2nd place goes to Asians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong on both counts.  See what happens when you only listen to liberal media.  I've refuted both of thiose many times, including in this thread, which has now gone to 33 pages, so it's difficult to go back and find anything.
> 
> SOOOO, once AGAIN, for all the airheads out there, sheltered by their liberal hush hush media >>
> 
> 1.  There are FAR MORE White women victims of AA, then beneficiaries.  For every white woman beneficiary, there are dozens (if not hundreds) who are victims - ie. wives, daughters, mothers etc of White males who are victimized, whose incomes are the sam as the Whit male victims.
> 
> 2.  I can't believe that you don't know that Asians are even bigger victims of AA, than Whites. Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so stupid you don't know when you got fucked. Remember the woman's lib movement? Remember they wanted to work in order to have a better life? At first it worked but slowly the cost of living went up but you and your wife's pay did not for 30 years till eventually the got you and your wife working for the same money you were making by yourself 30 years ago.
> 
> So you and your wife work 80 hours to make the same you use to make working 40. The corporations doubled your productivity and made your wife feel like she WON the right to work. Lol
Click to expand...

My wife didn't work at all.  She stayed home and took care of the little kids  All our income came from me.  And before that, when my wife was working, she made MORE money that I did (as a microbiologist, in an AA acquired job).  So much for your illustrious "fucked" theory.


----------



## rightwinger

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> White males went from having 100% of managerial and skilled positions reserved for them to having to compete with 60% of the population
> 
> I can see why the losers are pissed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets do the same with professional sports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did
> 
> We had to force them to take minorities......remember that Jackie Robinson stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about giving a break to POOR people, instead of Black people ? (some of whom are rich)  You ever think of THAT ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To rich people we're all nig$#rs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No we're not.  Blacks still get AA goodies.....at the expense of poor Whites.
Click to expand...


There was also a time when poor whites could eat in any restaurant they wanted

Rich blacks couldn't


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> White males went from having 100% of managerial and skilled positions reserved for them to having to compete with 60% of the population
> 
> I can see why the losers are pissed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lets do the same with professional sports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We did
> 
> We had to force them to take minorities......remember that Jackie Robinson stuff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope, I wasn't alive then
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's the trouble with AA supporters.  They keep on going back to 1940's and 50s.  Before AA started.  And ignore the fact that since 1964, it the Whites who have been the discrimination victims, while Blacks have been getting things handed to them.
Click to expand...


You need to stop applying for jobs that typically go to low skilled minorities.

You clearly don't have a college degree.

Yes the factory shop floor is full of blacks. You need to get into management and stop being poor white trash.


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> I keep asking you if the blacks who all experienced that racism are dead, then when did racism against black die?  You act like blacks got voting rights and then everyone hugged black people and sung Kumbaya
> 
> 
> 
> *It died when AA started, dum dum. * But that was only racism against Blacks that died.  Racism against Whites was born then (1964) > ie. racism against Whites.  PS- I answered this already. Stop pretending .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And once again I will ask you...How is AA racist when the biggest beneficiaries are white women and 2nd place goes to Asians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong on both counts.  See what happens when you only listen to liberal media.  I've refuted both of thiose many times, including in this thread, which has now gone to 33 pages, so it's difficult to go back and find anything.
> 
> SOOOO, once AGAIN, for all the airheads out there, sheltered by their liberal hush hush media >>
> 
> 1.  There are FAR MORE White women victims of AA, then beneficiaries.  For every white woman beneficiary, there are dozens (if not hundreds) who are victims - ie. wives, daughters, mothers etc of White males who are victimized, whose incomes are the sam as the Whit male victims.
> 
> 2.  I can't believe that you don't know that Asians are even bigger victims of AA, than Whites. Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so stupid you don't know when you got fucked. Remember the woman's lib movement? Remember they wanted to work in order to have a better life? At first it worked but slowly the cost of living went up but you and your wife's pay did not for 30 years till eventually the got you and your wife working for the same money you were making by yourself 30 years ago.
> 
> So you and your wife work 80 hours to make the same you use to make working 40. The corporations doubled your productivity and made your wife feel like she WON the right to work. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife didn't work at all.  She stayed home and took care of the little kids  All our income came from me.  And before that, when my wife was working, she made MORE money that I did (as a microbiologist, in an AA acquired job).  So much for your illustrious "fucked" theory.
Click to expand...

So aa helped your family?


----------



## sealybobo

Your wife made more than you and got a job because of aa and you're crying?


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, Affirmative Action is banned in only 8 states in the US. These are Oklahoma, New Hampshire, Arizona, Washington, Florida, Nebraska, Michigan, and California. This is preposterous. 42 states still allow this blatant, illegal, racial discrimination to occur. And in the states that DO have bans, some are only partial, covering some AA, but not others.
> 
> For example, in Florida, the AA "ban" set up by ex. Governor Jeb Bush in 1999, and still in force, only bans AA in college admissions and state contracting. So White kids wanting to get into college, and businesses seeking state contracts are protected. Nice for them. But not a word in the law about racial and gender AA in job hiring and job promotions. As for whether Florida's AA law covers financial aid, your guess is as good as mine, and that's not too good a guess.
> 
> In addition to a nationwide ban on this national disgrace (and ALL aspects of it), I suggest reparations be paid to the victims of this discrimination, who truly have lost large sums of money due to it over the past 50 years, and continue to incur damages$$$$ even in retirement.
> 
> I'm quite sure Obama would not be in favor of this, but the Congress should pass a bill and send it to his desk, and force him to veto it, thereby showing the nation, and the world, his identity as a racial discriminator, as well as all those in the Congress who would vote against it.
> 
> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank...-already-have/
> 
> http://www.dms.myflorida.com/content...rder99-281.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama should send out bids for government contracts and give all the contracts to minority owned businesses.  You want to fuck minorities and women on the state level just like back during the civil rights and now the lgbt movement we can do something about you on a federal level.
Click to expand...

This post, where you're calling for racist discrimination, and sexist discrimination, openly demonstrates that you are a RACIST DISCRIMINATOR.  This si why we need a nationwide ban on all AA (except by financial need). - in order to stop racists and sexists like you.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It died when AA started, dum dum. * But that was only racism against Blacks that died.  Racism against Whites was born then (1964) > ie. racism against Whites.  PS- I answered this already. Stop pretending .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And once again I will ask you...How is AA racist when the biggest beneficiaries are white women and 2nd place goes to Asians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong on both counts.  See what happens when you only listen to liberal media.  I've refuted both of thiose many times, including in this thread, which has now gone to 33 pages, so it's difficult to go back and find anything.
> 
> SOOOO, once AGAIN, for all the airheads out there, sheltered by their liberal hush hush media >>
> 
> 1.  There are FAR MORE White women victims of AA, then beneficiaries.  For every white woman beneficiary, there are dozens (if not hundreds) who are victims - ie. wives, daughters, mothers etc of White males who are victimized, whose incomes are the sam as the Whit male victims.
> 
> 2.  I can't believe that you don't know that Asians are even bigger victims of AA, than Whites. Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so stupid you don't know when you got fucked. Remember the woman's lib movement? Remember they wanted to work in order to have a better life? At first it worked but slowly the cost of living went up but you and your wife's pay did not for 30 years till eventually the got you and your wife working for the same money you were making by yourself 30 years ago.
> 
> So you and your wife work 80 hours to make the same you use to make working 40. The corporations doubled your productivity and made your wife feel like she WON the right to work. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife didn't work at all.  She stayed home and took care of the little kids  All our income came from me.  And before that, when my wife was working, she made MORE money that I did (as a microbiologist, in an AA acquired job).  So much for your illustrious "fucked" theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So aa helped your family?
Click to expand...

No, it damaged us - by denying me opportunities,

Note:  I am a minority, who could have taken advantage of AA discrimination.  I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole.  I wouldn't live with the DISGRACE of being an AA beneficiary.  I could have checked Hispanic, on the AA forms.  Never once in 50 years, did I stoop down to do that, I am proud to say.


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, Affirmative Action is banned in only 8 states in the US. These are Oklahoma, New Hampshire, Arizona, Washington, Florida, Nebraska, Michigan, and California. This is preposterous. 42 states still allow this blatant, illegal, racial discrimination to occur. And in the states that DO have bans, some are only partial, covering some AA, but not others.
> 
> For example, in Florida, the AA "ban" set up by ex. Governor Jeb Bush in 1999, and still in force, only bans AA in college admissions and state contracting. So White kids wanting to get into college, and businesses seeking state contracts are protected. Nice for them. But not a word in the law about racial and gender AA in job hiring and job promotions. As for whether Florida's AA law covers financial aid, your guess is as good as mine, and that's not too good a guess.
> 
> In addition to a nationwide ban on this national disgrace (and ALL aspects of it), I suggest reparations be paid to the victims of this discrimination, who truly have lost large sums of money due to it over the past 50 years, and continue to incur damages$$$$ even in retirement.
> 
> I'm quite sure Obama would not be in favor of this, but the Congress should pass a bill and send it to his desk, and force him to veto it, thereby showing the nation, and the world, his identity as a racial discriminator, as well as all those in the Congress who would vote against it.
> 
> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank...-already-have/
> 
> http://www.dms.myflorida.com/content...rder99-281.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama should send out bids for government contracts and give all the contracts to minority owned businesses.  You want to fuck minorities and women on the state level just like back during the civil rights and now the lgbt movement we can do something about you on a federal level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This post, where you're calling for racist discrimination, and sexist discrimination, openly demonstrates that you are a RACIST DISCRIMINATOR.  This si why we need a nationwide ban on all AA (except by financial need). - in order to stop racists and sexists like you.
Click to expand...


No because they need more blacks in the board room too not just the shop floor. Ceo's like diversity and so do I. 

For example the daily show and SNL want all kinds of different perspectives from writers on things like trevon Martin. If they only hired whites like you we wouldn't know the black perspective. And since you are wrong we would get it wrong only listening to you.

Did lester Holt steal Brian williams job? Do you think all black newsmen didn't deserve those jobs?


----------



## protectionist

ClosedCaption said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> So if you like it, then start paying the reparations$$$ (to all the White victims of the past 51 years)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you pay for 400 years of blacks.  No problem
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That can't be because those Blacks are dead.  The current Blacks are not victims of that 400 years.  They are beneficiaries of AA (at the expense of Whites) - so now their perpetrators must pay reparations to the White victims of 1964-2015.   And the current Whites haven't been slaveowners or Jim Crow perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I keep asking you if the blacks who all experienced that racism are dead, then when did racism against black die?  You act like blacks got voting rights and then everyone hugged black people and sung Kumbaya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a dumb post.  It's the same as one you made earlier, and I already stomped that one out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> By "by stomp it out" you mean deflected?  You like to type a bunch so its funny that you are trying to pull the whole "I explained already" excuse instead of answering the question.
> 
> Some would be confused by this...but knowing you are full of it its easy to see you are just dodging the question
Click to expand...

Well I'll just repost the previous answer.


Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> this doesn'r make sense
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of things dont make sense to you monkeys. I'm not surprised.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> typical retort for an inferior african american
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me know when you ever meet any Black person inferior to you. Cryptozoologists world wide have been looking for one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> look in the mirror mr muggs
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Inferior not superior. You do know the difference right? Time for you fur shaving. I can see the heat is affecting how you think.
Click to expand...

That reminds us.  It's time for you hair straightening.  And skin whitening.   The Michael Jackson brand works the best.  You can recognize it by the colorful label on the jar which look like >


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, Affirmative Action is banned in only 8 states in the US. These are Oklahoma, New Hampshire, Arizona, Washington, Florida, Nebraska, Michigan, and California. This is preposterous. 42 states still allow this blatant, illegal, racial discrimination to occur. And in the states that DO have bans, some are only partial, covering some AA, but not others.
> 
> For example, in Florida, the AA "ban" set up by ex. Governor Jeb Bush in 1999, and still in force, only bans AA in college admissions and state contracting. So White kids wanting to get into college, and businesses seeking state contracts are protected. Nice for them. But not a word in the law about racial and gender AA in job hiring and job promotions. As for whether Florida's AA law covers financial aid, your guess is as good as mine, and that's not too good a guess.
> 
> In addition to a nationwide ban on this national disgrace (and ALL aspects of it), I suggest reparations be paid to the victims of this discrimination, who truly have lost large sums of money due to it over the past 50 years, and continue to incur damages$$$$ even in retirement.
> 
> I'm quite sure Obama would not be in favor of this, but the Congress should pass a bill and send it to his desk, and force him to veto it, thereby showing the nation, and the world, his identity as a racial discriminator, as well as all those in the Congress who would vote against it.
> 
> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank...-already-have/
> 
> http://www.dms.myflorida.com/content...rder99-281.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama should send out bids for government contracts and give all the contracts to minority owned businesses.  You want to fuck minorities and women on the state level just like back during the civil rights and now the lgbt movement we can do something about you on a federal level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This post, where you're calling for racist discrimination, and sexist discrimination, openly demonstrates that you are a RACIST DISCRIMINATOR.  This si why we need a nationwide ban on all AA (except by financial need). - in order to stop racists and sexists like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No because they need more blacks in the board room too not just the shop floor. Ceo's like diversity and so do I.
> 
> For example the daily show and SNL want all kinds of different perspectives from writers on things like trevon Martin. If they only hired whites like you we wouldn't know the black perspective. And since you are wrong we would get it wrong only listening to you.
> 
> Did lester Holt steal Brian williams job? Do you think all black newsmen didn't deserve those jobs?
Click to expand...

Dude.  You can spin this 1000 ways if you like.  But I can hold my head up high, that every time I encountered an AA questionairre, I tossed it in the trash can, where it belongs.  I did not check my minority status, so as to jump in line ahead of anybody.  If you did fill that thing out, and did check a minority status, you're a racist, and a low-life discriminator, without an ounce of decency.


----------



## ClosedCaption

protectionist said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as you pay for 400 years of blacks.  No problem
> 
> 
> 
> That can't be because those Blacks are dead.  The current Blacks are not victims of that 400 years.  They are beneficiaries of AA (at the expense of Whites) - so now their perpetrators must pay reparations to the White victims of 1964-2015.   And the current Whites haven't been slaveowners or Jim Crow perpetrators.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I keep asking you if the blacks who all experienced that racism are dead, then when did racism against black die?  You act like blacks got voting rights and then everyone hugged black people and sung Kumbaya
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *It died when AA started, dum dum. * But that was only racism against Blacks that died.  Racism against Whites was born then (1964) > ie. racism against Whites.  PS- I answered this already. Stop pretending .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And once again I will ask you...How is AA racist when the biggest beneficiaries are white women and 2nd place goes to Asians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong on both counts.  See what happens when you only listen to liberal media.  I've refuted both of thiose many times, including in this thread, which has now gone to 33 pages, so it's difficult to go back and find anything.
> 
> SOOOO, once AGAIN, for all the airheads out there, sheltered by their liberal hush hush media >>
> 
> 1.  There are FAR MORE White women victims of AA, then beneficiaries.  For every white woman beneficiary, there are dozens (if not hundreds) who are victims - ie. wives, daughters, mothers etc of White males who are victimized, whose incomes are the sam as the Whit male victims.
> 
> 2.  I can't believe that you don't know that Asians are even bigger victims of AA, than Whites. Welcome to the real world.
Click to expand...


So you don't refute what I say! Great!

You BELIZE they are hurt more than helped without any data to prove it!  Awesome! 

Good job bro


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, Affirmative Action is banned in only 8 states in the US. These are Oklahoma, New Hampshire, Arizona, Washington, Florida, Nebraska, Michigan, and California. This is preposterous. 42 states still allow this blatant, illegal, racial discrimination to occur. And in the states that DO have bans, some are only partial, covering some AA, but not others.
> 
> For example, in Florida, the AA "ban" set up by ex. Governor Jeb Bush in 1999, and still in force, only bans AA in college admissions and state contracting. So White kids wanting to get into college, and businesses seeking state contracts are protected. Nice for them. But not a word in the law about racial and gender AA in job hiring and job promotions. As for whether Florida's AA law covers financial aid, your guess is as good as mine, and that's not too good a guess.
> 
> In addition to a nationwide ban on this national disgrace (and ALL aspects of it), I suggest reparations be paid to the victims of this discrimination, who truly have lost large sums of money due to it over the past 50 years, and continue to incur damages$$$$ even in retirement.
> 
> I'm quite sure Obama would not be in favor of this, but the Congress should pass a bill and send it to his desk, and force him to veto it, thereby showing the nation, and the world, his identity as a racial discriminator, as well as all those in the Congress who would vote against it.
> 
> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank...-already-have/
> 
> http://www.dms.myflorida.com/content...rder99-281.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama should send out bids for government contracts and give all the contracts to minority owned businesses.  You want to fuck minorities and women on the state level just like back during the civil rights and now the lgbt movement we can do something about you on a federal level.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This post, where you're calling for racist discrimination, and sexist discrimination, openly demonstrates that you are a RACIST DISCRIMINATOR.  This si why we need a nationwide ban on all AA (except by financial need). - in order to stop racists and sexists like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No because they need more blacks in the board room too not just the shop floor. Ceo's like diversity and so do I.
> 
> For example the daily show and SNL want all kinds of different perspectives from writers on things like trevon Martin. If they only hired whites like you we wouldn't know the black perspective. And since you are wrong we would get it wrong only listening to you.
> 
> Did lester Holt steal Brian williams job? Do you think all black newsmen didn't deserve those jobs?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude.  You can spin this 1000 ways if you like.  But I can hold my head up high, that every time I encountered an AA questionairre, I tossed it in the trash can, where it belongs.  I did not check my minority status, so as to jump in line ahead of anybody.  If you did fill that thing out, and did check a minority status, you're a racist, and a low-life discriminator, without an ounce of decency.
Click to expand...


Greek is not an option. Even though we make up only 1% of the population we've never needed the help.


----------



## katsteve2012

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> fucking liar ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're "lying" about what, dumbsss? Denying the fact that you are one of those crosseyed, inbred retards from
> Kentucky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!! First this baldfaced anti-White RACIST runs down White people.  Now he just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.   As George H. Bush used to say >>  BAD!!  BAD!!
Click to expand...


No one "ran down" white people in general. An INDIVIDUAL was being addressed. Besides, YOU are probably the most racist, anti immigrant cretin that posts here.


----------



## protectionist

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> fucking liar ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're "lying" about what, dumbsss? Denying the fact that you are one of those crosseyed, inbred retards from
> Kentucky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!! First this baldfaced anti-White RACIST runs down White people.  Now he just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.   As George H. Bush used to say >>  BAD!!  BAD!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one "ran down" white people in general. An INDIVIDUAL was being addressed. Besides, YOU are probably the most racist, anti immigrant cretin that posts here.
Click to expand...

  You're a  baldfaced anti-White RACIST who runs down White people. Now you just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.  Yes, I am anti-immigration, and you should be to,  ANd if you had an ounce of decency, and cared about the massive harms that immigration is doing to the American people you would care.

  Oh wait a minute. I forgot.  You're a liberal who is ordered to avoid all conservative news reporting.  So within you little cocoon of liberal censorship, you probably have NO IDEA what all these harms are becasue you liberal reporters don't won't go there, and they avoid that subject like it was Ebola.

   As for racism, the only racism going on in America over the past 51 years is affirmative action, and you support it.  YOU are the racist fool in this forum, and you dig yourself a deeper hole about it every time you open your mouth.


----------



## rightwinger

Poor downtrodden white man


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> 
> And once again I will ask you...How is AA racist when the biggest beneficiaries are white women and 2nd place goes to Asians?
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong on both counts.  See what happens when you only listen to liberal media.  I've refuted both of thiose many times, including in this thread, which has now gone to 33 pages, so it's difficult to go back and find anything.
> 
> SOOOO, once AGAIN, for all the airheads out there, sheltered by their liberal hush hush media >>
> 
> 1.  There are FAR MORE White women victims of AA, then beneficiaries.  For every white woman beneficiary, there are dozens (if not hundreds) who are victims - ie. wives, daughters, mothers etc of White males who are victimized, whose incomes are the sam as the Whit male victims.
> 
> 2.  I can't believe that you don't know that Asians are even bigger victims of AA, than Whites. Welcome to the real world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so stupid you don't know when you got fucked. Remember the woman's lib movement? Remember they wanted to work in order to have a better life? At first it worked but slowly the cost of living went up but you and your wife's pay did not for 30 years till eventually the got you and your wife working for the same money you were making by yourself 30 years ago.
> 
> So you and your wife work 80 hours to make the same you use to make working 40. The corporations doubled your productivity and made your wife feel like she WON the right to work. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife didn't work at all.  She stayed home and took care of the little kids  All our income came from me.  And before that, when my wife was working, she made MORE money that I did (as a microbiologist, in an AA acquired job).  So much for your illustrious "fucked" theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So aa helped your family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it damaged us - by denying me opportunities,
> 
> Note:  I am a minority, who could have taken advantage of AA discrimination.  I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole.  I wouldn't live with the DISGRACE of being an AA beneficiary.  I could have checked Hispanic, on the AA forms.  Never once in 50 years, did I stoop down to do that, I am proud to say.
Click to expand...

Sounds more like you hate being part Mexican and desperately wants everyone to see you as a white guy.  BTW.....Stop whining.


----------



## katsteve2012

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> fucking liar ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're "lying" about what, dumbsss? Denying the fact that you are one of those crosseyed, inbred retards from
> Kentucky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!! First this baldfaced anti-White RACIST runs down White people.  Now he just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.   As George H. Bush used to say >>  BAD!!  BAD!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one "ran down" white people in general. An INDIVIDUAL was being addressed. Besides, YOU are probably the most racist, anti immigrant cretin that posts here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a  baldfaced anti-White RACIST who runs down White people. Now you just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.  Yes, I am anti-immigration, and you should be to,  ANd if you had an ounce of decency, and cared about the massive harms that immigration is doing to the American people you would care.
> 
> Oh wait a minute. I forgot.  You're a liberal who is ordered to avoid all conservative news reporting.  So within you little cocoon of liberal censorship, you probably have NO IDEA what all these harms are becasue you liberal reporters don't won't go there, and they avoid that subject like it was Ebola.
> 
> As for racism, the only racism going on in America over the past 51 years is affirmative action, and you support it.  YOU are the racist fool in this forum, and you dig yourself a deeper hole about it every time you open your mouth.
Click to expand...


Whatever, , "cra cra". What your delusional
imagination conjures up is of no importance to me at all  except to supply an unending source of entertainment. 


 Frankly. It is no surprise at all that life dealt you a crappy deal, because all that you do is whine about being a victim, and blame AA and the black population as well as immigrants for your abysmal, wretched station in life., while it becomes more obvious with every word that you type that your being a failure is no ones fault but your own.

It is your fault that you failed to be anything but marginal, because just like now, you probably sat around and whined about being passed over as opposed to getting off your lazy ass, and making something happen for yourself.

You will likely end up being carted off to a V.A. mental ward and placed on a 5150, after having a complete mental breakdown.

I wish I could be a fly on the wall and laugh when that day comes.


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> fucking liar ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're "lying" about what, dumbsss? Denying the fact that you are one of those crosseyed, inbred retards from
> Kentucky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!! First this baldfaced anti-White RACIST runs down White people.  Now he just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.   As George H. Bush used to say >>  BAD!!  BAD!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one "ran down" white people in general. An INDIVIDUAL was being addressed. Besides, YOU are probably the most racist, anti immigrant cretin that posts here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a  baldfaced anti-White RACIST who runs down White people. Now you just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.  Yes, I am anti-immigration, and you should be to,  ANd if you had an ounce of decency, and cared about the massive harms that immigration is doing to the American people you would care.
> 
> Oh wait a minute. I forgot.  You're a liberal who is ordered to avoid all conservative news reporting.  So within you little cocoon of liberal censorship, you probably have NO IDEA what all these harms are becasue you liberal reporters don't won't go there, and they avoid that subject like it was Ebola.
> 
> As for racism, the only racism going on in America over the past 51 years is affirmative action, and you support it.  YOU are the racist fool in this forum, and you dig yourself a deeper hole about it every time you open your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever, , "cra cra". What your delusional
> imagination conjures up is of no importance to me at all  except to supply an unending source of entertainment.
> 
> 
> Frankly. It is no surprise at all that life dealt you a crappy deal, because all that you do is whine about being a victim, and blame AA and the black population as well as immigrants for your abysmal, wretched station in life., while it becomes more obvious with every word that you type that your being a failure is no ones fault but your own.
> 
> It is your fault that you failed to be anything but marginal, because just like now, you probably sat around and whined about being passed over as opposed to getting off your lazy ass, and making something happen for yourself.
> 
> You will likely end up being carted off to a V.A. mental ward and placed on a 5150, after having a complete mental breakdown.
> 
> I wish I could be a fly on the wall and laugh when that day comes.
Click to expand...


I can see someone complaining that illegals are taking OUR jobs but haven't blacks been in america for hundreds of years? Blacks are as american as apple pie and baseball. For example the blues.


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> Currently, Affirmative Action is banned in only 8 states in the US. These are Oklahoma, New Hampshire, Arizona, Washington, Florida, Nebraska, Michigan, and California. This is preposterous. 42 states still allow this blatant, illegal, racial discrimination to occur. And in the states that DO have bans, some are only partial, covering some AA, but not others.
> 
> For example, in Florida, the AA "ban" set up by ex. Governor Jeb Bush in 1999, and still in force, only bans AA in college admissions and state contracting. So White kids wanting to get into college, and businesses seeking state contracts are protected. Nice for them. But not a word in the law about racial and gender AA in job hiring and job promotions. As for whether Florida's AA law covers financial aid, your guess is as good as mine, and that's not too good a guess.
> 
> In addition to a nationwide ban on this national disgrace (and ALL aspects of it), I suggest reparations be paid to the victims of this discrimination, who truly have lost large sums of money due to it over the past 50 years, and continue to incur damages$$$$ even in retirement.
> 
> I'm quite sure Obama would not be in favor of this, but the Congress should pass a bill and send it to his desk, and force him to veto it, thereby showing the nation, and the world, his identity as a racial discriminator, as well as all those in the Congress who would vote against it.
> 
> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank...-already-have/
> 
> http://www.dms.myflorida.com/content...rder99-281.pdf



It just dawned on me that one of the main reasons for high crime is unemployment. I heard a story once about back when ford or gm was in Compton or watts and it was a thriving black community with low crime. The minute the jobs left the crime went up.

We need to double down on AA.  Employers should have to hire twice as many as they did before.  You'll be alright crybaby


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> fucking liar ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're "lying" about what, dumbsss? Denying the fact that you are one of those crosseyed, inbred retards from
> Kentucky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!! First this baldfaced anti-White RACIST runs down White people.  Now he just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.   As George H. Bush used to say >>  BAD!!  BAD!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one "ran down" white people in general. An INDIVIDUAL was being addressed. Besides, YOU are probably the most racist, anti immigrant cretin that posts here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a  baldfaced anti-White RACIST who runs down White people. Now you just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.  Yes, I am anti-immigration, and you should be to,  ANd if you had an ounce of decency, and cared about the massive harms that immigration is doing to the American people you would care.
> 
> Oh wait a minute. I forgot.  You're a liberal who is ordered to avoid all conservative news reporting.  So within you little cocoon of liberal censorship, you probably have NO IDEA what all these harms are becasue you liberal reporters don't won't go there, and they avoid that subject like it was Ebola.
> 
> As for racism, the only racism going on in America over the past 51 years is affirmative action, and you support it.  YOU are the racist fool in this forum, and you dig yourself a deeper hole about it every time you open your mouth.
Click to expand...

Us liberals want illegal employers to stop hiring undocumented workers. 

The minute we start talking about going after the real criminals the employers you guys start talking about jobs americans won't do or the costs going up if you have to hire an american.

You disingenuous fucks. You're being played by your own party. They love hiring illegals.

Us liberals want undocumented workers to stop getting hired. They wont stop coming if the jobs are still here. How can you not see this?


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> Poor downtrodden white man


You mock it, but it has been the truth since 1964, and you can't be that stupid to not know it.


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor downtrodden white man
> 
> 
> 
> You mock it, but it has been the truth since 1964, and you can't be that stupid to not know it.
Click to expand...


Move or start growing moonshine.

Why are those poor whites poor? What advise would republicans give them?


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor downtrodden white man
> 
> 
> 
> You mock it, but it has been the truth since 1964, and you can't be that stupid to not know it.
Click to expand...

Why'd they have kids they couldn't afford? Anything you say in their defense will be excuses.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong on both counts.  See what happens when you only listen to liberal media.  I've refuted both of thiose many times, including in this thread, which has now gone to 33 pages, so it's difficult to go back and find anything.
> 
> SOOOO, once AGAIN, for all the airheads out there, sheltered by their liberal hush hush media >>
> 
> 1.  There are FAR MORE White women victims of AA, then beneficiaries.  For every white woman beneficiary, there are dozens (if not hundreds) who are victims - ie. wives, daughters, mothers etc of White males who are victimized, whose incomes are the sam as the Whit male victims.
> 
> 2.  I can't believe that you don't know that Asians are even bigger victims of AA, than Whites. Welcome to the real world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are so stupid you don't know when you got fucked. Remember the woman's lib movement? Remember they wanted to work in order to have a better life? At first it worked but slowly the cost of living went up but you and your wife's pay did not for 30 years till eventually the got you and your wife working for the same money you were making by yourself 30 years ago.
> 
> So you and your wife work 80 hours to make the same you use to make working 40. The corporations doubled your productivity and made your wife feel like she WON the right to work. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My wife didn't work at all.  She stayed home and took care of the little kids  All our income came from me.  And before that, when my wife was working, she made MORE money that I did (as a microbiologist, in an AA acquired job).  So much for your illustrious "fucked" theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So aa helped your family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it damaged us - by denying me opportunities,
> 
> Note:  I am a minority, who could have taken advantage of AA discrimination.  I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole.  I wouldn't live with the DISGRACE of being an AA beneficiary.  I could have checked Hispanic, on the AA forms.  Never once in 50 years, did I stoop down to do that, I am proud to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds more like you hate being part Mexican and desperately wants everyone to see you as a white guy.  BTW.....Stop whining.
Click to expand...

This shows that one of the things that your lying liberal media routinely withholds from you is that Hispanics are discriminated against in AA almost as much as Whites.  when I was discriminated against from AA in my graduate school, only Blacks got assistantships.  Everyone else was denied.  That included 3 Hispanics (one Mexican, one Puerto Rican, and one myself > 50% Central American)  In addition, 2 Asians were also discriminated against (one Korean, one Chinese)

And stop telling me to stop whining.  There is no greater whiner in American history that someone who support AA.  It is the # 1 whine of all time.


----------



## protectionist

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> fucking liar ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're "lying" about what, dumbsss? Denying the fact that you are one of those crosseyed, inbred retards from
> Kentucky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!! First this baldfaced anti-White RACIST runs down White people.  Now he just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.   As George H. Bush used to say >>  BAD!!  BAD!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one "ran down" white people in general. An INDIVIDUAL was being addressed. Besides, YOU are probably the most racist, anti immigrant cretin that posts here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a  baldfaced anti-White RACIST who runs down White people. Now you just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.  Yes, I am anti-immigration, and you should be to,  ANd if you had an ounce of decency, and cared about the massive harms that immigration is doing to the American people you would care.
> 
> Oh wait a minute. I forgot.  You're a liberal who is ordered to avoid all conservative news reporting.  So within you little cocoon of liberal censorship, you probably have NO IDEA what all these harms are becasue you liberal reporters don't won't go there, and they avoid that subject like it was Ebola.
> 
> As for racism, the only racism going on in America over the past 51 years is affirmative action, and you support it.  YOU are the racist fool in this forum, and you dig yourself a deeper hole about it every time you open your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever, , "cra cra". What your delusional
> imagination conjures up is of no importance to me at all  except to supply an unending source of entertainment.
> 
> 
> Frankly. It is no surprise at all that life dealt you a crappy deal, because all that you do is whine about being a victim, and blame AA and the black population as well as immigrants for your abysmal, wretched station in life., while it becomes more obvious with every word that you type that your being a failure is no ones fault but your own.
> 
> It is your fault that you failed to be anything but marginal, because just like now, you probably sat around and whined about being passed over as opposed to getting off your lazy ass, and making something happen for yourself.
> 
> You will likely end up being carted off to a V.A. mental ward and placed on a 5150, after having a complete mental breakdown.
> 
> I wish I could be a fly on the wall and laugh when that day comes.
Click to expand...

As I just told that other AA whiner, you AA supporters are the whiners.  You whine about 400 years of oppression to Blacks (which was before your time), and then act like you are still the victims when, of course it is Whites and other races that are.  I no, I wouldn't call you delusional. I call you a baldfaced LAIR, because you're too smart to not know that oppression on Blacks stopped 51 years ago, and oppression on Whites (AA) started then.

As for your silly attacks on me, smart readers here know all you're doing is the old attack the messenger when you can't defeat the message tactic.  Weak.  Very obvioulsy weak.


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so stupid you don't know when you got fucked. Remember the woman's lib movement? Remember they wanted to work in order to have a better life? At first it worked but slowly the cost of living went up but you and your wife's pay did not for 30 years till eventually the got you and your wife working for the same money you were making by yourself 30 years ago.
> 
> So you and your wife work 80 hours to make the same you use to make working 40. The corporations doubled your productivity and made your wife feel like she WON the right to work. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> My wife didn't work at all.  She stayed home and took care of the little kids  All our income came from me.  And before that, when my wife was working, she made MORE money that I did (as a microbiologist, in an AA acquired job).  So much for your illustrious "fucked" theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So aa helped your family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it damaged us - by denying me opportunities,
> 
> Note:  I am a minority, who could have taken advantage of AA discrimination.  I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole.  I wouldn't live with the DISGRACE of being an AA beneficiary.  I could have checked Hispanic, on the AA forms.  Never once in 50 years, did I stoop down to do that, I am proud to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds more like you hate being part Mexican and desperately wants everyone to see you as a white guy.  BTW.....Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This shows that one of the things that your lying liberal media routinely withholds from you is that Hispanics are discriminated against in AA almost as much as Whites.  when I was discriminated against from AA in my graduate school, only Blacks got assistantships.  Everyone else was denied.  That included 3 Hispanics (one Mexican, one Puerto Rican, and one myself > 50% Central American)  In addition, 2 Asians were also discriminated against (one Korean, one Chinese)
> 
> And stop telling me to stop whining.  There is no greater whiner in American history that someone who support AA.  It is the # 1 whine of all time.
Click to expand...


Us white male liberal progressives see the social justice and benefit of AA. We dont get anything out of it. In fact we know we'll be OK despite it.

You sound like someone who's loosing jobs to coloreds and youre bitter. 

Got to break a few eggs to make an omelette. You're an egg.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're "lying" about what, dumbsss? Denying the fact that you are one of those crosseyed, inbred retards from
> Kentucky?
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!! First this baldfaced anti-White RACIST runs down White people.  Now he just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.   As George H. Bush used to say >>  BAD!!  BAD!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one "ran down" white people in general. An INDIVIDUAL was being addressed. Besides, YOU are probably the most racist, anti immigrant cretin that posts here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a  baldfaced anti-White RACIST who runs down White people. Now you just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.  Yes, I am anti-immigration, and you should be to,  ANd if you had an ounce of decency, and cared about the massive harms that immigration is doing to the American people you would care.
> 
> Oh wait a minute. I forgot.  You're a liberal who is ordered to avoid all conservative news reporting.  So within you little cocoon of liberal censorship, you probably have NO IDEA what all these harms are becasue you liberal reporters don't won't go there, and they avoid that subject like it was Ebola.
> 
> As for racism, the only racism going on in America over the past 51 years is affirmative action, and you support it.  YOU are the racist fool in this forum, and you dig yourself a deeper hole about it every time you open your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever, , "cra cra". What your delusional
> imagination conjures up is of no importance to me at all  except to supply an unending source of entertainment.
> 
> 
> Frankly. It is no surprise at all that life dealt you a crappy deal, because all that you do is whine about being a victim, and blame AA and the black population as well as immigrants for your abysmal, wretched station in life., while it becomes more obvious with every word that you type that your being a failure is no ones fault but your own.
> 
> It is your fault that you failed to be anything but marginal, because just like now, you probably sat around and whined about being passed over as opposed to getting off your lazy ass, and making something happen for yourself.
> 
> You will likely end up being carted off to a V.A. mental ward and placed on a 5150, after having a complete mental breakdown.
> 
> I wish I could be a fly on the wall and laugh when that day comes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see someone complaining that illegals are taking OUR jobs but haven't blacks been in america for hundreds of years? Blacks are as american as apple pie and baseball. For example the blues.
Click to expand...

Is there a point somewhere immersed in this ?


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are so stupid you don't know when you got fucked. Remember the woman's lib movement? Remember they wanted to work in order to have a better life? At first it worked but slowly the cost of living went up but you and your wife's pay did not for 30 years till eventually the got you and your wife working for the same money you were making by yourself 30 years ago.
> 
> So you and your wife work 80 hours to make the same you use to make working 40. The corporations doubled your productivity and made your wife feel like she WON the right to work. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> My wife didn't work at all.  She stayed home and took care of the little kids  All our income came from me.  And before that, when my wife was working, she made MORE money that I did (as a microbiologist, in an AA acquired job).  So much for your illustrious "fucked" theory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So aa helped your family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it damaged us - by denying me opportunities,
> 
> Note:  I am a minority, who could have taken advantage of AA discrimination.  I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole.  I wouldn't live with the DISGRACE of being an AA beneficiary.  I could have checked Hispanic, on the AA forms.  Never once in 50 years, did I stoop down to do that, I am proud to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds more like you hate being part Mexican and desperately wants everyone to see you as a white guy.  BTW.....Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This shows that one of the things that your lying liberal media routinely withholds from you is that Hispanics are discriminated against in AA almost as much as Whites.  when I was discriminated against from AA in my graduate school, only Blacks got assistantships.  Everyone else was denied.  That included 3 Hispanics (one Mexican, one Puerto Rican, and one myself > 50% Central American)  In addition, 2 Asians were also discriminated against (one Korean, one Chinese)
> 
> And stop telling me to stop whining.  There is no greater whiner in American history that someone who support AA.  It is the # 1 whine of all time.
Click to expand...

As usual your are full of it. AA benefits in this order. white women, asians, Blacks, and finally others. Your little experience doesnt count as proof. You have got to be one of the saddest whiners I have ever experienced on a message board. You suck because you suck. Has nothing to do with AA. Stop whining.


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're "lying" about what, dumbsss? Denying the fact that you are one of those crosseyed, inbred retards from
> Kentucky?
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!! First this baldfaced anti-White RACIST runs down White people.  Now he just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.   As George H. Bush used to say >>  BAD!!  BAD!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one "ran down" white people in general. An INDIVIDUAL was being addressed. Besides, YOU are probably the most racist, anti immigrant cretin that posts here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a  baldfaced anti-White RACIST who runs down White people. Now you just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.  Yes, I am anti-immigration, and you should be to,  ANd if you had an ounce of decency, and cared about the massive harms that immigration is doing to the American people you would care.
> 
> Oh wait a minute. I forgot.  You're a liberal who is ordered to avoid all conservative news reporting.  So within you little cocoon of liberal censorship, you probably have NO IDEA what all these harms are becasue you liberal reporters don't won't go there, and they avoid that subject like it was Ebola.
> 
> As for racism, the only racism going on in America over the past 51 years is affirmative action, and you support it.  YOU are the racist fool in this forum, and you dig yourself a deeper hole about it every time you open your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever, , "cra cra". What your delusional
> imagination conjures up is of no importance to me at all  except to supply an unending source of entertainment.
> 
> 
> Frankly. It is no surprise at all that life dealt you a crappy deal, because all that you do is whine about being a victim, and blame AA and the black population as well as immigrants for your abysmal, wretched station in life., while it becomes more obvious with every word that you type that your being a failure is no ones fault but your own.
> 
> It is your fault that you failed to be anything but marginal, because just like now, you probably sat around and whined about being passed over as opposed to getting off your lazy ass, and making something happen for yourself.
> 
> You will likely end up being carted off to a V.A. mental ward and placed on a 5150, after having a complete mental breakdown.
> 
> I wish I could be a fly on the wall and laugh when that day comes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I just told that other AA whiner, you AA supporters are the whiners.  You whine about 400 years of oppression to Blacks (which was before your time), and then act like you are still the victims when, of course it is Whites and other races that are.  I no, I wouldn't call you delusional. I call you a baldfaced LAIR, because you're too smart to not know that oppression on Blacks stopped 51 years ago, and oppression on Whites (AA) started then.
> 
> As for your silly attacks on me, smart readers here know all you're doing is the old attack the messenger when you can't defeat the message tactic.  Weak.  Very obvioulsy weak.
Click to expand...

Oppression just stopped 51 years ago? Lol

You may argue that its the time for AA to end but not that oppression just ended in 1969


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!! First this baldfaced anti-White RACIST runs down White people.  Now he just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.   As George H. Bush used to say >>  BAD!!  BAD!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one "ran down" white people in general. An INDIVIDUAL was being addressed. Besides, YOU are probably the most racist, anti immigrant cretin that posts here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a  baldfaced anti-White RACIST who runs down White people. Now you just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.  Yes, I am anti-immigration, and you should be to,  ANd if you had an ounce of decency, and cared about the massive harms that immigration is doing to the American people you would care.
> 
> Oh wait a minute. I forgot.  You're a liberal who is ordered to avoid all conservative news reporting.  So within you little cocoon of liberal censorship, you probably have NO IDEA what all these harms are becasue you liberal reporters don't won't go there, and they avoid that subject like it was Ebola.
> 
> As for racism, the only racism going on in America over the past 51 years is affirmative action, and you support it.  YOU are the racist fool in this forum, and you dig yourself a deeper hole about it every time you open your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever, , "cra cra". What your delusional
> imagination conjures up is of no importance to me at all  except to supply an unending source of entertainment.
> 
> 
> Frankly. It is no surprise at all that life dealt you a crappy deal, because all that you do is whine about being a victim, and blame AA and the black population as well as immigrants for your abysmal, wretched station in life., while it becomes more obvious with every word that you type that your being a failure is no ones fault but your own.
> 
> It is your fault that you failed to be anything but marginal, because just like now, you probably sat around and whined about being passed over as opposed to getting off your lazy ass, and making something happen for yourself.
> 
> You will likely end up being carted off to a V.A. mental ward and placed on a 5150, after having a complete mental breakdown.
> 
> I wish I could be a fly on the wall and laugh when that day comes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see someone complaining that illegals are taking OUR jobs but haven't blacks been in america for hundreds of years? Blacks are as american as apple pie and baseball. For example the blues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a point somewhere immersed in this ?
Click to expand...


Were just waiting for people your age to die. I wonder what germany in 1995 did with their 70 year old Nazis.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, Affirmative Action is banned in only 8 states in the US. These are Oklahoma, New Hampshire, Arizona, Washington, Florida, Nebraska, Michigan, and California. This is preposterous. 42 states still allow this blatant, illegal, racial discrimination to occur. And in the states that DO have bans, some are only partial, covering some AA, but not others.
> 
> For example, in Florida, the AA "ban" set up by ex. Governor Jeb Bush in 1999, and still in force, only bans AA in college admissions and state contracting. So White kids wanting to get into college, and businesses seeking state contracts are protected. Nice for them. But not a word in the law about racial and gender AA in job hiring and job promotions. As for whether Florida's AA law covers financial aid, your guess is as good as mine, and that's not too good a guess.
> 
> In addition to a nationwide ban on this national disgrace (and ALL aspects of it), I suggest reparations be paid to the victims of this discrimination, who truly have lost large sums of money due to it over the past 50 years, and continue to incur damages$$$$ even in retirement.
> 
> I'm quite sure Obama would not be in favor of this, but the Congress should pass a bill and send it to his desk, and force him to veto it, thereby showing the nation, and the world, his identity as a racial discriminator, as well as all those in the Congress who would vote against it.
> 
> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank...-already-have/
> 
> http://www.dms.myflorida.com/content...rder99-281.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just dawned on me that one of the main reasons for high crime is unemployment. I heard a story once about back when ford or gm was in Compton or watts and it was a thriving black community with low crime. The minute the jobs left the crime went up.
> 
> We need to double down on AA.  Employers should have to hire twice as many as they did before.  You'll be alright crybaby
Click to expand...

1.  The top way to cure American unemployment is a mass deportation program of illegal aliens + an end to work visas.  Of course this still won't put Americans (of any race) to work, who just don't want to

2.  AA won't help unemployment. It merely changes the identities of victims and beneficiaries of discrimination.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, Affirmative Action is banned in only 8 states in the US. These are Oklahoma, New Hampshire, Arizona, Washington, Florida, Nebraska, Michigan, and California. This is preposterous. 42 states still allow this blatant, illegal, racial discrimination to occur. And in the states that DO have bans, some are only partial, covering some AA, but not others.
> 
> For example, in Florida, the AA "ban" set up by ex. Governor Jeb Bush in 1999, and still in force, only bans AA in college admissions and state contracting. So White kids wanting to get into college, and businesses seeking state contracts are protected. Nice for them. But not a word in the law about racial and gender AA in job hiring and job promotions. As for whether Florida's AA law covers financial aid, your guess is as good as mine, and that's not too good a guess.
> 
> In addition to a nationwide ban on this national disgrace (and ALL aspects of it), I suggest reparations be paid to the victims of this discrimination, who truly have lost large sums of money due to it over the past 50 years, and continue to incur damages$$$$ even in retirement.
> 
> I'm quite sure Obama would not be in favor of this, but the Congress should pass a bill and send it to his desk, and force him to veto it, thereby showing the nation, and the world, his identity as a racial discriminator, as well as all those in the Congress who would vote against it.
> 
> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank...-already-have/
> 
> http://www.dms.myflorida.com/content...rder99-281.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just dawned on me that one of the main reasons for high crime is unemployment. I heard a story once about back when ford or gm was in Compton or watts and it was a thriving black community with low crime. The minute the jobs left the crime went up.
> 
> We need to double down on AA.  Employers should have to hire twice as many as they did before.  You'll be alright crybaby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.  The top way to cure American unemployment is a mass deportation program of illegal aliens + an end to work visas.  Of course this still won't put Americans (of any race) to work, who just don't want to
> 
> 2.  AA won't help unemployment. It merely changes the identities of victims and beneficiaries of discrimination.
Click to expand...

Youre a moron. Black unemployment rate is the highest and you keep whining about AA. Give me a break.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> fucking liar ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're "lying" about what, dumbsss? Denying the fact that you are one of those crosseyed, inbred retards from
> Kentucky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!! First this baldfaced anti-White RACIST runs down White people.  Now he just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.   As George H. Bush used to say >>  BAD!!  BAD!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one "ran down" white people in general. An INDIVIDUAL was being addressed. Besides, YOU are probably the most racist, anti immigrant cretin that posts here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a  baldfaced anti-White RACIST who runs down White people. Now you just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.  Yes, I am anti-immigration, and you should be to,  ANd if you had an ounce of decency, and cared about the massive harms that immigration is doing to the American people you would care.
> 
> Oh wait a minute. I forgot.  You're a liberal who is ordered to avoid all conservative news reporting.  So within you little cocoon of liberal censorship, you probably have NO IDEA what all these harms are becasue you liberal reporters don't won't go there, and they avoid that subject like it was Ebola.
> 
> As for racism, the only racism going on in America over the past 51 years is affirmative action, and you support it.  YOU are the racist fool in this forum, and you dig yourself a deeper hole about it every time you open your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Us liberals want illegal employers to stop hiring undocumented workers.
> 
> The minute we start talking about going after the real criminals the employers you guys start talking about jobs americans won't do or the costs going up if you have to hire an american.
> 
> You disingenuous fucks. You're being played by your own party. They love hiring illegals.
> 
> Us liberals want undocumented workers to stop getting hired. They wont stop coming if the jobs are still here. How can you not see this?
Click to expand...




sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> fucking liar ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're "lying" about what, dumbsss? Denying the fact that you are one of those crosseyed, inbred retards from
> Kentucky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WOW!! First this baldfaced anti-White RACIST runs down White people.  Now he just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.   As George H. Bush used to say >>  BAD!!  BAD!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one "ran down" white people in general. An INDIVIDUAL was being addressed. Besides, YOU are probably the most racist, anti immigrant cretin that posts here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a  baldfaced anti-White RACIST who runs down White people. Now you just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.  Yes, I am anti-immigration, and you should be to,  ANd if you had an ounce of decency, and cared about the massive harms that immigration is doing to the American people you would care.
> 
> Oh wait a minute. I forgot.  You're a liberal who is ordered to avoid all conservative news reporting.  So within you little cocoon of liberal censorship, you probably have NO IDEA what all these harms are becasue you liberal reporters don't won't go there, and they avoid that subject like it was Ebola.
> 
> As for racism, the only racism going on in America over the past 51 years is affirmative action, and you support it.  YOU are the racist fool in this forum, and you dig yourself a deeper hole about it every time you open your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Us liberals want illegal employers to stop hiring undocumented workers.
> 
> The minute we start talking about going after the real criminals the employers you guys start talking about jobs americans won't do or the costs going up if you have to hire an american.
> 
> You disingenuous fucks. You're being played by your own party. They love hiring illegals.
> 
> Us liberals want undocumented workers to stop getting hired. They wont stop coming if the jobs are still here. How can you not see this?
Click to expand...

"YOU guys" ?  I don't know what guys you're talking about, but I've been posting against immigration (legal & illegal), and everything to do with it, including enforcing IRCA to the hilt and jailing illegal employers.

As for you liberals, I would call Obama's amnesty policies (one after another) exactly wanting to  see illegal aliens not get hired.  This reminds me of an OP I wrote a few years ago, when after an ICE raid of a company, and the apprehension of dozens of illegal aliens, instead of deporting these illegals, the Obamans (led by Other Planer Janet Napalitano, then head of DHS) bused the illegals over get green cards, and then bused them over to "their" jobs, where they then could work there legally.

No need to talk about this.  Everyone in America knows the reason Obama is so lenient on immigrants is to scour up VOTES for Democrats.

In addition, jobs isn't the only reason why illegal aliens are here.  Millions of them never had a job in mind.  They arrive with young women in the 8th month of pregnancy, to birth a child on the American side of the border, and then help themselves to a lifetime of benefits$$$$$, by way of the anchor baby racket.  Scores more do it with false documentation (an industry unto itself)..  This all has been going on for years, and there are more immigrants collecting welfare than native-born Americans.  In 2009 (based on data collected in 2010), 57 percent of households headed by an immigrant (legal and illegal) with children (under 18) used at least one welfare program, compared to 39 percent for native households with children.

Welfare Use by Immigrant Households with Children Center for Immigration Studies

PS - the use of the liberal media created euphemism "undocumented workers" is a joke.  To call an illegal alien an ""undocumented worker", is about the equivalent of calling a bank robber an "informal withdrawl agent."


----------



## protectionist

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor downtrodden white man
> 
> 
> 
> You mock it, but it has been the truth since 1964, and you can't be that stupid to not know it.
Click to expand...




sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor downtrodden white man
> 
> 
> 
> You mock it, but it has been the truth since 1964, and you can't be that stupid to not know it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why'd they have kids they couldn't afford? Anything you say in their defense will be excuses.
Click to expand...


They are poor with or without kids.  And then have to be discriminated against by AA (with your help)


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, Affirmative Action is banned in only 8 states in the US. These are Oklahoma, New Hampshire, Arizona, Washington, Florida, Nebraska, Michigan, and California. This is preposterous. 42 states still allow this blatant, illegal, racial discrimination to occur. And in the states that DO have bans, some are only partial, covering some AA, but not others.
> 
> For example, in Florida, the AA "ban" set up by ex. Governor Jeb Bush in 1999, and still in force, only bans AA in college admissions and state contracting. So White kids wanting to get into college, and businesses seeking state contracts are protected. Nice for them. But not a word in the law about racial and gender AA in job hiring and job promotions. As for whether Florida's AA law covers financial aid, your guess is as good as mine, and that's not too good a guess.
> 
> In addition to a nationwide ban on this national disgrace (and ALL aspects of it), I suggest reparations be paid to the victims of this discrimination, who truly have lost large sums of money due to it over the past 50 years, and continue to incur damages$$$$ even in retirement.
> 
> I'm quite sure Obama would not be in favor of this, but the Congress should pass a bill and send it to his desk, and force him to veto it, thereby showing the nation, and the world, his identity as a racial discriminator, as well as all those in the Congress who would vote against it.
> 
> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank...-already-have/
> 
> http://www.dms.myflorida.com/content...rder99-281.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just dawned on me that one of the main reasons for high crime is unemployment. I heard a story once about back when ford or gm was in Compton or watts and it was a thriving black community with low crime. The minute the jobs left the crime went up.
> 
> We need to double down on AA.  Employers should have to hire twice as many as they did before.  You'll be alright crybaby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.  The top way to cure American unemployment is a mass deportation program of illegal aliens + an end to work visas.  Of course this still won't put Americans (of any race) to work, who just don't want to
> 
> 2.  AA won't help unemployment. It merely changes the identities of victims and beneficiaries of discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre a moron. Black unemployment rate is the highest and you keep whining about AA. Give me a break.
Click to expand...

Most Black unemployment has nothing to do with anything but one thing > LAZINESS, and a rejection of the workforce.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!! First this baldfaced anti-White RACIST runs down White people.  Now he just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.   As George H. Bush used to say >>  BAD!!  BAD!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one "ran down" white people in general. An INDIVIDUAL was being addressed. Besides, YOU are probably the most racist, anti immigrant cretin that posts here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a  baldfaced anti-White RACIST who runs down White people. Now you just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.  Yes, I am anti-immigration, and you should be to,  ANd if you had an ounce of decency, and cared about the massive harms that immigration is doing to the American people you would care.
> 
> Oh wait a minute. I forgot.  You're a liberal who is ordered to avoid all conservative news reporting.  So within you little cocoon of liberal censorship, you probably have NO IDEA what all these harms are becasue you liberal reporters don't won't go there, and they avoid that subject like it was Ebola.
> 
> As for racism, the only racism going on in America over the past 51 years is affirmative action, and you support it.  YOU are the racist fool in this forum, and you dig yourself a deeper hole about it every time you open your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever, , "cra cra". What your delusional
> imagination conjures up is of no importance to me at all  except to supply an unending source of entertainment.
> 
> 
> Frankly. It is no surprise at all that life dealt you a crappy deal, because all that you do is whine about being a victim, and blame AA and the black population as well as immigrants for your abysmal, wretched station in life., while it becomes more obvious with every word that you type that your being a failure is no ones fault but your own.
> 
> It is your fault that you failed to be anything but marginal, because just like now, you probably sat around and whined about being passed over as opposed to getting off your lazy ass, and making something happen for yourself.
> 
> You will likely end up being carted off to a V.A. mental ward and placed on a 5150, after having a complete mental breakdown.
> 
> I wish I could be a fly on the wall and laugh when that day comes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I just told that other AA whiner, you AA supporters are the whiners.  You whine about 400 years of oppression to Blacks (which was before your time), and then act like you are still the victims when, of course it is Whites and other races that are.  I no, I wouldn't call you delusional. I call you a baldfaced LAIR, because you're too smart to not know that oppression on Blacks stopped 51 years ago, and oppression on Whites (AA) started then.
> 
> As for your silly attacks on me, smart readers here know all you're doing is the old attack the messenger when you can't defeat the message tactic.  Weak.  Very obvioulsy weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oppression just stopped 51 years ago? Lol
> 
> You may argue that its the time for AA to end but not that oppression just ended in 1969
Click to expand...


It ended for Blacks in 1964, not 1969.


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, Affirmative Action is banned in only 8 states in the US. These are Oklahoma, New Hampshire, Arizona, Washington, Florida, Nebraska, Michigan, and California. This is preposterous. 42 states still allow this blatant, illegal, racial discrimination to occur. And in the states that DO have bans, some are only partial, covering some AA, but not others.
> 
> For example, in Florida, the AA "ban" set up by ex. Governor Jeb Bush in 1999, and still in force, only bans AA in college admissions and state contracting. So White kids wanting to get into college, and businesses seeking state contracts are protected. Nice for them. But not a word in the law about racial and gender AA in job hiring and job promotions. As for whether Florida's AA law covers financial aid, your guess is as good as mine, and that's not too good a guess.
> 
> In addition to a nationwide ban on this national disgrace (and ALL aspects of it), I suggest reparations be paid to the victims of this discrimination, who truly have lost large sums of money due to it over the past 50 years, and continue to incur damages$$$$ even in retirement.
> 
> I'm quite sure Obama would not be in favor of this, but the Congress should pass a bill and send it to his desk, and force him to veto it, thereby showing the nation, and the world, his identity as a racial discriminator, as well as all those in the Congress who would vote against it.
> 
> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank...-already-have/
> 
> http://www.dms.myflorida.com/content...rder99-281.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just dawned on me that one of the main reasons for high crime is unemployment. I heard a story once about back when ford or gm was in Compton or watts and it was a thriving black community with low crime. The minute the jobs left the crime went up.
> 
> We need to double down on AA.  Employers should have to hire twice as many as they did before.  You'll be alright crybaby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.  The top way to cure American unemployment is a mass deportation program of illegal aliens + an end to work visas.  Of course this still won't put Americans (of any race) to work, who just don't want to
> 
> 2.  AA won't help unemployment. It merely changes the identities of victims and beneficiaries of discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre a moron. Black unemployment rate is the highest and you keep whining about AA. Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Black unemployment has nothing to do with anything but one thing > LAZINESS, and a rejection of the workforce.
Click to expand...

Just blatantly not true. Your credibility keeps slipping.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one "ran down" white people in general. An INDIVIDUAL was being addressed. Besides, YOU are probably the most racist, anti immigrant cretin that posts here.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a  baldfaced anti-White RACIST who runs down White people. Now you just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.  Yes, I am anti-immigration, and you should be to,  ANd if you had an ounce of decency, and cared about the massive harms that immigration is doing to the American people you would care.
> 
> Oh wait a minute. I forgot.  You're a liberal who is ordered to avoid all conservative news reporting.  So within you little cocoon of liberal censorship, you probably have NO IDEA what all these harms are becasue you liberal reporters don't won't go there, and they avoid that subject like it was Ebola.
> 
> As for racism, the only racism going on in America over the past 51 years is affirmative action, and you support it.  YOU are the racist fool in this forum, and you dig yourself a deeper hole about it every time you open your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever, , "cra cra". What your delusional
> imagination conjures up is of no importance to me at all  except to supply an unending source of entertainment.
> 
> 
> Frankly. It is no surprise at all that life dealt you a crappy deal, because all that you do is whine about being a victim, and blame AA and the black population as well as immigrants for your abysmal, wretched station in life., while it becomes more obvious with every word that you type that your being a failure is no ones fault but your own.
> 
> It is your fault that you failed to be anything but marginal, because just like now, you probably sat around and whined about being passed over as opposed to getting off your lazy ass, and making something happen for yourself.
> 
> You will likely end up being carted off to a V.A. mental ward and placed on a 5150, after having a complete mental breakdown.
> 
> I wish I could be a fly on the wall and laugh when that day comes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see someone complaining that illegals are taking OUR jobs but haven't blacks been in america for hundreds of years? Blacks are as american as apple pie and baseball. For example the blues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a point somewhere immersed in this ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were just waiting for people your age to die. I wonder what germany in 1995 did with their 70 year old Nazis.
Click to expand...

And when people my age die, so what ?  what does that have to do with it.  The trend (including SCOTUS decisions) is clearly toward eradication of AA.  In the future, it won't exist at all.


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, Affirmative Action is banned in only 8 states in the US. These are Oklahoma, New Hampshire, Arizona, Washington, Florida, Nebraska, Michigan, and California. This is preposterous. 42 states still allow this blatant, illegal, racial discrimination to occur. And in the states that DO have bans, some are only partial, covering some AA, but not others.
> 
> For example, in Florida, the AA "ban" set up by ex. Governor Jeb Bush in 1999, and still in force, only bans AA in college admissions and state contracting. So White kids wanting to get into college, and businesses seeking state contracts are protected. Nice for them. But not a word in the law about racial and gender AA in job hiring and job promotions. As for whether Florida's AA law covers financial aid, your guess is as good as mine, and that's not too good a guess.
> 
> In addition to a nationwide ban on this national disgrace (and ALL aspects of it), I suggest reparations be paid to the victims of this discrimination, who truly have lost large sums of money due to it over the past 50 years, and continue to incur damages$$$$ even in retirement.
> 
> I'm quite sure Obama would not be in favor of this, but the Congress should pass a bill and send it to his desk, and force him to veto it, thereby showing the nation, and the world, his identity as a racial discriminator, as well as all those in the Congress who would vote against it.
> 
> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank...-already-have/
> 
> http://www.dms.myflorida.com/content...rder99-281.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just dawned on me that one of the main reasons for high crime is unemployment. I heard a story once about back when ford or gm was in Compton or watts and it was a thriving black community with low crime. The minute the jobs left the crime went up.
> 
> We need to double down on AA.  Employers should have to hire twice as many as they did before.  You'll be alright crybaby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.  The top way to cure American unemployment is a mass deportation program of illegal aliens + an end to work visas.  Of course this still won't put Americans (of any race) to work, who just don't want to
> 
> 2.  AA won't help unemployment. It merely changes the identities of victims and beneficiaries of discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre a moron. Black unemployment rate is the highest and you keep whining about AA. Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Black unemployment has nothing to do with anything but one thing > LAZINESS, and a rejection of the workforce.
Click to expand...

But you make no sense. First you say they're taking your jobs but then say they're too lazy to work. Which is it?


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a  baldfaced anti-White RACIST who runs down White people. Now you just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.  Yes, I am anti-immigration, and you should be to,  ANd if you had an ounce of decency, and cared about the massive harms that immigration is doing to the American people you would care.
> 
> Oh wait a minute. I forgot.  You're a liberal who is ordered to avoid all conservative news reporting.  So within you little cocoon of liberal censorship, you probably have NO IDEA what all these harms are becasue you liberal reporters don't won't go there, and they avoid that subject like it was Ebola.
> 
> As for racism, the only racism going on in America over the past 51 years is affirmative action, and you support it.  YOU are the racist fool in this forum, and you dig yourself a deeper hole about it every time you open your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, , "cra cra". What your delusional
> imagination conjures up is of no importance to me at all  except to supply an unending source of entertainment.
> 
> 
> Frankly. It is no surprise at all that life dealt you a crappy deal, because all that you do is whine about being a victim, and blame AA and the black population as well as immigrants for your abysmal, wretched station in life., while it becomes more obvious with every word that you type that your being a failure is no ones fault but your own.
> 
> It is your fault that you failed to be anything but marginal, because just like now, you probably sat around and whined about being passed over as opposed to getting off your lazy ass, and making something happen for yourself.
> 
> You will likely end up being carted off to a V.A. mental ward and placed on a 5150, after having a complete mental breakdown.
> 
> I wish I could be a fly on the wall and laugh when that day comes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see someone complaining that illegals are taking OUR jobs but haven't blacks been in america for hundreds of years? Blacks are as american as apple pie and baseball. For example the blues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a point somewhere immersed in this ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were just waiting for people your age to die. I wonder what germany in 1995 did with their 70 year old Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when people my age die, so what ?  what does that have to do with it.  The trend (including SCOTUS decisions) is clearly toward eradication of AA.  In the future, it won't exist at all.
Click to expand...

Neither will you. Maybe there is a god.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, Affirmative Action is banned in only 8 states in the US. These are Oklahoma, New Hampshire, Arizona, Washington, Florida, Nebraska, Michigan, and California. This is preposterous. 42 states still allow this blatant, illegal, racial discrimination to occur. And in the states that DO have bans, some are only partial, covering some AA, but not others.
> 
> For example, in Florida, the AA "ban" set up by ex. Governor Jeb Bush in 1999, and still in force, only bans AA in college admissions and state contracting. So White kids wanting to get into college, and businesses seeking state contracts are protected. Nice for them. But not a word in the law about racial and gender AA in job hiring and job promotions. As for whether Florida's AA law covers financial aid, your guess is as good as mine, and that's not too good a guess.
> 
> In addition to a nationwide ban on this national disgrace (and ALL aspects of it), I suggest reparations be paid to the victims of this discrimination, who truly have lost large sums of money due to it over the past 50 years, and continue to incur damages$$$$ even in retirement.
> 
> I'm quite sure Obama would not be in favor of this, but the Congress should pass a bill and send it to his desk, and force him to veto it, thereby showing the nation, and the world, his identity as a racial discriminator, as well as all those in the Congress who would vote against it.
> 
> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank...-already-have/
> 
> http://www.dms.myflorida.com/content...rder99-281.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just dawned on me that one of the main reasons for high crime is unemployment. I heard a story once about back when ford or gm was in Compton or watts and it was a thriving black community with low crime. The minute the jobs left the crime went up.
> 
> We need to double down on AA.  Employers should have to hire twice as many as they did before.  You'll be alright crybaby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.  The top way to cure American unemployment is a mass deportation program of illegal aliens + an end to work visas.  Of course this still won't put Americans (of any race) to work, who just don't want to
> 
> 2.  AA won't help unemployment. It merely changes the identities of victims and beneficiaries of discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre a moron. Black unemployment rate is the highest and you keep whining about AA. Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Black unemployment has nothing to do with anything but one thing > LAZINESS, and a rejection of the workforce.
Click to expand...

If they are lazy then how are they taking your jobs? Got yourself caught in your own logic loop again didnt you?


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife didn't work at all.  She stayed home and took care of the little kids  All our income came from me.  And before that, when my wife was working, she made MORE money that I did (as a microbiologist, in an AA acquired job).  So much for your illustrious "fucked" theory.
> 
> 
> 
> So aa helped your family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it damaged us - by denying me opportunities,
> 
> Note:  I am a minority, who could have taken advantage of AA discrimination.  I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole.  I wouldn't live with the DISGRACE of being an AA beneficiary.  I could have checked Hispanic, on the AA forms.  Never once in 50 years, did I stoop down to do that, I am proud to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds more like you hate being part Mexican and desperately wants everyone to see you as a white guy.  BTW.....Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This shows that one of the things that your lying liberal media routinely withholds from you is that Hispanics are discriminated against in AA almost as much as Whites.  when I was discriminated against from AA in my graduate school, only Blacks got assistantships.  Everyone else was denied.  That included 3 Hispanics (one Mexican, one Puerto Rican, and one myself > 50% Central American)  In addition, 2 Asians were also discriminated against (one Korean, one Chinese)
> 
> And stop telling me to stop whining.  There is no greater whiner in American history that someone who support AA.  It is the # 1 whine of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual your are full of it. AA benefits in this order. white women, asians, Blacks, and finally others. Your little experience doesnt count as proof. You have got to be one of the saddest whiners I have ever experienced on a message board. You suck because you suck. Has nothing to do with AA. Stop whining.
Click to expand...

These stupid pie charts don't even list a source, or say what they're talking about.  Pure meaningless.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, Affirmative Action is banned in only 8 states in the US. These are Oklahoma, New Hampshire, Arizona, Washington, Florida, Nebraska, Michigan, and California. This is preposterous. 42 states still allow this blatant, illegal, racial discrimination to occur. And in the states that DO have bans, some are only partial, covering some AA, but not others.
> 
> For example, in Florida, the AA "ban" set up by ex. Governor Jeb Bush in 1999, and still in force, only bans AA in college admissions and state contracting. So White kids wanting to get into college, and businesses seeking state contracts are protected. Nice for them. But not a word in the law about racial and gender AA in job hiring and job promotions. As for whether Florida's AA law covers financial aid, your guess is as good as mine, and that's not too good a guess.
> 
> In addition to a nationwide ban on this national disgrace (and ALL aspects of it), I suggest reparations be paid to the victims of this discrimination, who truly have lost large sums of money due to it over the past 50 years, and continue to incur damages$$$$ even in retirement.
> 
> I'm quite sure Obama would not be in favor of this, but the Congress should pass a bill and send it to his desk, and force him to veto it, thereby showing the nation, and the world, his identity as a racial discriminator, as well as all those in the Congress who would vote against it.
> 
> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank...-already-have/
> 
> http://www.dms.myflorida.com/content...rder99-281.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just dawned on me that one of the main reasons for high crime is unemployment. I heard a story once about back when ford or gm was in Compton or watts and it was a thriving black community with low crime. The minute the jobs left the crime went up.
> 
> We need to double down on AA.  Employers should have to hire twice as many as they did before.  You'll be alright crybaby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.  The top way to cure American unemployment is a mass deportation program of illegal aliens + an end to work visas.  Of course this still won't put Americans (of any race) to work, who just don't want to
> 
> 2.  AA won't help unemployment. It merely changes the identities of victims and beneficiaries of discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre a moron. Black unemployment rate is the highest and you keep whining about AA. Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Black unemployment has nothing to do with anything but one thing > LAZINESS, and a rejection of the workforce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are lazy then how are they taking your jobs? Got yourself caught in your own logic loop again didnt you?
Click to expand...

I caught that too!


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So aa helped your family?
> 
> 
> 
> No, it damaged us - by denying me opportunities,
> 
> Note:  I am a minority, who could have taken advantage of AA discrimination.  I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole.  I wouldn't live with the DISGRACE of being an AA beneficiary.  I could have checked Hispanic, on the AA forms.  Never once in 50 years, did I stoop down to do that, I am proud to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds more like you hate being part Mexican and desperately wants everyone to see you as a white guy.  BTW.....Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This shows that one of the things that your lying liberal media routinely withholds from you is that Hispanics are discriminated against in AA almost as much as Whites.  when I was discriminated against from AA in my graduate school, only Blacks got assistantships.  Everyone else was denied.  That included 3 Hispanics (one Mexican, one Puerto Rican, and one myself > 50% Central American)  In addition, 2 Asians were also discriminated against (one Korean, one Chinese)
> 
> And stop telling me to stop whining.  There is no greater whiner in American history that someone who support AA.  It is the # 1 whine of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual your are full of it. AA benefits in this order. white women, asians, Blacks, and finally others. Your little experience doesnt count as proof. You have got to be one of the saddest whiners I have ever experienced on a message board. You suck because you suck. Has nothing to do with AA. Stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These stupid pie charts don't even list a source, or say what they're talking about.  Pure meaningless.
Click to expand...

If their problem is lazy why they coming to take your job?


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So aa helped your family?
> 
> 
> 
> No, it damaged us - by denying me opportunities,
> 
> Note:  I am a minority, who could have taken advantage of AA discrimination.  I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole.  I wouldn't live with the DISGRACE of being an AA beneficiary.  I could have checked Hispanic, on the AA forms.  Never once in 50 years, did I stoop down to do that, I am proud to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds more like you hate being part Mexican and desperately wants everyone to see you as a white guy.  BTW.....Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This shows that one of the things that your lying liberal media routinely withholds from you is that Hispanics are discriminated against in AA almost as much as Whites.  when I was discriminated against from AA in my graduate school, only Blacks got assistantships.  Everyone else was denied.  That included 3 Hispanics (one Mexican, one Puerto Rican, and one myself > 50% Central American)  In addition, 2 Asians were also discriminated against (one Korean, one Chinese)
> 
> And stop telling me to stop whining.  There is no greater whiner in American history that someone who support AA.  It is the # 1 whine of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual your are full of it. AA benefits in this order. white women, asians, Blacks, and finally others. Your little experience doesnt count as proof. You have got to be one of the saddest whiners I have ever experienced on a message board. You suck because you suck. Has nothing to do with AA. Stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These stupid pie charts don't even list a source, or say what they're talking about.  Pure meaningless.
Click to expand...

I'm just doing the same thing as you are doing. Your opinions are meaningless.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, Affirmative Action is banned in only 8 states in the US. These are Oklahoma, New Hampshire, Arizona, Washington, Florida, Nebraska, Michigan, and California. This is preposterous. 42 states still allow this blatant, illegal, racial discrimination to occur. And in the states that DO have bans, some are only partial, covering some AA, but not others.
> 
> For example, in Florida, the AA "ban" set up by ex. Governor Jeb Bush in 1999, and still in force, only bans AA in college admissions and state contracting. So White kids wanting to get into college, and businesses seeking state contracts are protected. Nice for them. But not a word in the law about racial and gender AA in job hiring and job promotions. As for whether Florida's AA law covers financial aid, your guess is as good as mine, and that's not too good a guess.
> 
> In addition to a nationwide ban on this national disgrace (and ALL aspects of it), I suggest reparations be paid to the victims of this discrimination, who truly have lost large sums of money due to it over the past 50 years, and continue to incur damages$$$$ even in retirement.
> 
> I'm quite sure Obama would not be in favor of this, but the Congress should pass a bill and send it to his desk, and force him to veto it, thereby showing the nation, and the world, his identity as a racial discriminator, as well as all those in the Congress who would vote against it.
> 
> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank...-already-have/
> 
> http://www.dms.myflorida.com/content...rder99-281.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just dawned on me that one of the main reasons for high crime is unemployment. I heard a story once about back when ford or gm was in Compton or watts and it was a thriving black community with low crime. The minute the jobs left the crime went up.
> 
> We need to double down on AA.  Employers should have to hire twice as many as they did before.  You'll be alright crybaby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.  The top way to cure American unemployment is a mass deportation program of illegal aliens + an end to work visas.  Of course this still won't put Americans (of any race) to work, who just don't want to
> 
> 2.  AA won't help unemployment. It merely changes the identities of victims and beneficiaries of discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre a moron. Black unemployment rate is the highest and you keep whining about AA. Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Black unemployment has nothing to do with anything but one thing > LAZINESS, and a rejection of the workforce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are lazy then how are they taking your jobs? Got yourself caught in your own logic loop again didnt you?
Click to expand...

No.  You're just being stupid about the posts.  The lazy ones stay home, driving up the Black Unemployment rate.  The more energetic ones take jobs away from Whites et al races, because of AA.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just dawned on me that one of the main reasons for high crime is unemployment. I heard a story once about back when ford or gm was in Compton or watts and it was a thriving black community with low crime. The minute the jobs left the crime went up.
> 
> We need to double down on AA.  Employers should have to hire twice as many as they did before.  You'll be alright crybaby
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  The top way to cure American unemployment is a mass deportation program of illegal aliens + an end to work visas.  Of course this still won't put Americans (of any race) to work, who just don't want to
> 
> 2.  AA won't help unemployment. It merely changes the identities of victims and beneficiaries of discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre a moron. Black unemployment rate is the highest and you keep whining about AA. Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Black unemployment has nothing to do with anything but one thing > LAZINESS, and a rejection of the workforce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are lazy then how are they taking your jobs? Got yourself caught in your own logic loop again didnt you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I caught that too!
Click to expand...

You caught what I just refuted.  HA HA HA HA HA!!!!


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a  baldfaced anti-White RACIST who runs down White people. Now you just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.  Yes, I am anti-immigration, and you should be to,  ANd if you had an ounce of decency, and cared about the massive harms that immigration is doing to the American people you would care.
> 
> Oh wait a minute. I forgot.  You're a liberal who is ordered to avoid all conservative news reporting.  So within you little cocoon of liberal censorship, you probably have NO IDEA what all these harms are becasue you liberal reporters don't won't go there, and they avoid that subject like it was Ebola.
> 
> As for racism, the only racism going on in America over the past 51 years is affirmative action, and you support it.  YOU are the racist fool in this forum, and you dig yourself a deeper hole about it every time you open your mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, , "cra cra". What your delusional
> imagination conjures up is of no importance to me at all  except to supply an unending source of entertainment.
> 
> 
> Frankly. It is no surprise at all that life dealt you a crappy deal, because all that you do is whine about being a victim, and blame AA and the black population as well as immigrants for your abysmal, wretched station in life., while it becomes more obvious with every word that you type that your being a failure is no ones fault but your own.
> 
> It is your fault that you failed to be anything but marginal, because just like now, you probably sat around and whined about being passed over as opposed to getting off your lazy ass, and making something happen for yourself.
> 
> You will likely end up being carted off to a V.A. mental ward and placed on a 5150, after having a complete mental breakdown.
> 
> I wish I could be a fly on the wall and laugh when that day comes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see someone complaining that illegals are taking OUR jobs but haven't blacks been in america for hundreds of years? Blacks are as american as apple pie and baseball. For example the blues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a point somewhere immersed in this ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were just waiting for people your age to die. I wonder what germany in 1995 did with their 70 year old Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when people my age die, so what ?  what does that have to do with it.  The trend (including SCOTUS decisions) is clearly toward eradication of AA.  In the future, it won't exist at all.
Click to expand...


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it damaged us - by denying me opportunities,
> 
> Note:  I am a minority, who could have taken advantage of AA discrimination.  I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole.  I wouldn't live with the DISGRACE of being an AA beneficiary.  I could have checked Hispanic, on the AA forms.  Never once in 50 years, did I stoop down to do that, I am proud to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds more like you hate being part Mexican and desperately wants everyone to see you as a white guy.  BTW.....Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This shows that one of the things that your lying liberal media routinely withholds from you is that Hispanics are discriminated against in AA almost as much as Whites.  when I was discriminated against from AA in my graduate school, only Blacks got assistantships.  Everyone else was denied.  That included 3 Hispanics (one Mexican, one Puerto Rican, and one myself > 50% Central American)  In addition, 2 Asians were also discriminated against (one Korean, one Chinese)
> 
> And stop telling me to stop whining.  There is no greater whiner in American history that someone who support AA.  It is the # 1 whine of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual your are full of it. AA benefits in this order. white women, asians, Blacks, and finally others. Your little experience doesnt count as proof. You have got to be one of the saddest whiners I have ever experienced on a message board. You suck because you suck. Has nothing to do with AA. Stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These stupid pie charts don't even list a source, or say what they're talking about.  Pure meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just doing the same thing as you are doing. Your opinions are meaningless.
Click to expand...

No you're not. You are being a racist, supporting AA racism, and you're also lying.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just dawned on me that one of the main reasons for high crime is unemployment. I heard a story once about back when ford or gm was in Compton or watts and it was a thriving black community with low crime. The minute the jobs left the crime went up.
> 
> We need to double down on AA.  Employers should have to hire twice as many as they did before.  You'll be alright crybaby
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  The top way to cure American unemployment is a mass deportation program of illegal aliens + an end to work visas.  Of course this still won't put Americans (of any race) to work, who just don't want to
> 
> 2.  AA won't help unemployment. It merely changes the identities of victims and beneficiaries of discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre a moron. Black unemployment rate is the highest and you keep whining about AA. Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Black unemployment has nothing to do with anything but one thing > LAZINESS, and a rejection of the workforce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are lazy then how are they taking your jobs? Got yourself caught in your own logic loop again didnt you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  You're just being stupid about the posts.  The lazy ones stay home, driving up the Black Unemployment rate.  The more energetic ones take jobs away from Whites et al races, because of AA.
Click to expand...

You said "most". If most are lazy and not taking away jobs then why are you whining?


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds more like you hate being part Mexican and desperately wants everyone to see you as a white guy.  BTW.....Stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> This shows that one of the things that your lying liberal media routinely withholds from you is that Hispanics are discriminated against in AA almost as much as Whites.  when I was discriminated against from AA in my graduate school, only Blacks got assistantships.  Everyone else was denied.  That included 3 Hispanics (one Mexican, one Puerto Rican, and one myself > 50% Central American)  In addition, 2 Asians were also discriminated against (one Korean, one Chinese)
> 
> And stop telling me to stop whining.  There is no greater whiner in American history that someone who support AA.  It is the # 1 whine of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As usual your are full of it. AA benefits in this order. white women, asians, Blacks, and finally others. Your little experience doesnt count as proof. You have got to be one of the saddest whiners I have ever experienced on a message board. You suck because you suck. Has nothing to do with AA. Stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These stupid pie charts don't even list a source, or say what they're talking about.  Pure meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just doing the same thing as you are doing. Your opinions are meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're not. You are being a racist, supporting AA racism, and you're also lying.
Click to expand...

You are the one lying. You couldnt get a job because you were not educated enough and lazy.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, , "cra cra". What your delusional
> imagination conjures up is of no importance to me at all  except to supply an unending source of entertainment.
> 
> 
> Frankly. It is no surprise at all that life dealt you a crappy deal, because all that you do is whine about being a victim, and blame AA and the black population as well as immigrants for your abysmal, wretched station in life., while it becomes more obvious with every word that you type that your being a failure is no ones fault but your own.
> 
> It is your fault that you failed to be anything but marginal, because just like now, you probably sat around and whined about being passed over as opposed to getting off your lazy ass, and making something happen for yourself.
> 
> You will likely end up being carted off to a V.A. mental ward and placed on a 5150, after having a complete mental breakdown.
> 
> I wish I could be a fly on the wall and laugh when that day comes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see someone complaining that illegals are taking OUR jobs but haven't blacks been in america for hundreds of years? Blacks are as american as apple pie and baseball. For example the blues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there a point somewhere immersed in this ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were just waiting for people your age to die. I wonder what germany in 1995 did with their 70 year old Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when people my age die, so what ?  what does that have to do with it.  The trend (including SCOTUS decisions) is clearly toward eradication of AA.  In the future, it won't exist at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

How interesting.  The beneficiary Blacks favor AA. And the White male victims oppose it.  Gee, who woulda ever thought, huh ?


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, Affirmative Action is banned in only 8 states in the US. These are Oklahoma, New Hampshire, Arizona, Washington, Florida, Nebraska, Michigan, and California. This is preposterous. 42 states still allow this blatant, illegal, racial discrimination to occur. And in the states that DO have bans, some are only partial, covering some AA, but not others.
> 
> For example, in Florida, the AA "ban" set up by ex. Governor Jeb Bush in 1999, and still in force, only bans AA in college admissions and state contracting. So White kids wanting to get into college, and businesses seeking state contracts are protected. Nice for them. But not a word in the law about racial and gender AA in job hiring and job promotions. As for whether Florida's AA law covers financial aid, your guess is as good as mine, and that's not too good a guess.
> 
> In addition to a nationwide ban on this national disgrace (and ALL aspects of it), I suggest reparations be paid to the victims of this discrimination, who truly have lost large sums of money due to it over the past 50 years, and continue to incur damages$$$$ even in retirement.
> 
> I'm quite sure Obama would not be in favor of this, but the Congress should pass a bill and send it to his desk, and force him to veto it, thereby showing the nation, and the world, his identity as a racial discriminator, as well as all those in the Congress who would vote against it.
> 
> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank...-already-have/
> 
> http://www.dms.myflorida.com/content...rder99-281.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just dawned on me that one of the main reasons for high crime is unemployment. I heard a story once about back when ford or gm was in Compton or watts and it was a thriving black community with low crime. The minute the jobs left the crime went up.
> 
> We need to double down on AA.  Employers should have to hire twice as many as they did before.  You'll be alright crybaby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.  The top way to cure American unemployment is a mass deportation program of illegal aliens + an end to work visas.  Of course this still won't put Americans (of any race) to work, who just don't want to
> 
> 2.  AA won't help unemployment. It merely changes the identities of victims and beneficiaries of discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre a moron. Black unemployment rate is the highest and you keep whining about AA. Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Black unemployment has nothing to do with anything but one thing > LAZINESS, and a rejection of the workforce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just blatantly not true. Your credibility keeps slipping.
Click to expand...


On this subject, he had none to begin with.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  The top way to cure American unemployment is a mass deportation program of illegal aliens + an end to work visas.  Of course this still won't put Americans (of any race) to work, who just don't want to
> 
> 2.  AA won't help unemployment. It merely changes the identities of victims and beneficiaries of discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre a moron. Black unemployment rate is the highest and you keep whining about AA. Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Black unemployment has nothing to do with anything but one thing > LAZINESS, and a rejection of the workforce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are lazy then how are they taking your jobs? Got yourself caught in your own logic loop again didnt you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  You're just being stupid about the posts.  The lazy ones stay home, driving up the Black Unemployment rate.  The more energetic ones take jobs away from Whites et al races, because of AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said "most". If most are lazy and not taking away jobs then why are you whining?
Click to expand...

I'm not whining.  You are.  Every time you support AA.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see someone complaining that illegals are taking OUR jobs but haven't blacks been in america for hundreds of years? Blacks are as american as apple pie and baseball. For example the blues.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a point somewhere immersed in this ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were just waiting for people your age to die. I wonder what germany in 1995 did with their 70 year old Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when people my age die, so what ?  what does that have to do with it.  The trend (including SCOTUS decisions) is clearly toward eradication of AA.  In the future, it won't exist at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How interesting.  The beneficiary Blacks favor AA. And the White male victims oppose it.  Gee, who woulda ever thought, huh ?
Click to expand...

Doesnt say Black idiot. It says women or minorities. Stop blaming your lack of achievement on Black people. Stop your whining.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  The top way to cure American unemployment is a mass deportation program of illegal aliens + an end to work visas.  Of course this still won't put Americans (of any race) to work, who just don't want to
> 
> 2.  AA won't help unemployment. It merely changes the identities of victims and beneficiaries of discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre a moron. Black unemployment rate is the highest and you keep whining about AA. Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Black unemployment has nothing to do with anything but one thing > LAZINESS, and a rejection of the workforce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are lazy then how are they taking your jobs? Got yourself caught in your own logic loop again didnt you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  You're just being stupid about the posts.  The lazy ones stay home, driving up the Black Unemployment rate.  The more energetic ones take jobs away from Whites et al races, because of AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said "most". If most are lazy and not taking away jobs then why are you whining?
Click to expand...

Yea. Blacks only 12% of population. Most would be at least 51% of blacks. So he's worrying about competing with 5% of the population. What a whiner


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre a moron. Black unemployment rate is the highest and you keep whining about AA. Give me a break.
> 
> 
> 
> Most Black unemployment has nothing to do with anything but one thing > LAZINESS, and a rejection of the workforce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are lazy then how are they taking your jobs? Got yourself caught in your own logic loop again didnt you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  You're just being stupid about the posts.  The lazy ones stay home, driving up the Black Unemployment rate.  The more energetic ones take jobs away from Whites et al races, because of AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said "most". If most are lazy and not taking away jobs then why are you whining?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not whining.  You are.  Every time you support AA.
Click to expand...

I'm happy about AA. Why would I need to whine? You on the other hand need an orchestra to provide background music every time you post on the subject.


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, Affirmative Action is banned in only 8 states in the US. These are Oklahoma, New Hampshire, Arizona, Washington, Florida, Nebraska, Michigan, and California. This is preposterous. 42 states still allow this blatant, illegal, racial discrimination to occur. And in the states that DO have bans, some are only partial, covering some AA, but not others.
> 
> For example, in Florida, the AA "ban" set up by ex. Governor Jeb Bush in 1999, and still in force, only bans AA in college admissions and state contracting. So White kids wanting to get into college, and businesses seeking state contracts are protected. Nice for them. But not a word in the law about racial and gender AA in job hiring and job promotions. As for whether Florida's AA law covers financial aid, your guess is as good as mine, and that's not too good a guess.
> 
> In addition to a nationwide ban on this national disgrace (and ALL aspects of it), I suggest reparations be paid to the victims of this discrimination, who truly have lost large sums of money due to it over the past 50 years, and continue to incur damages$$$$ even in retirement.
> 
> I'm quite sure Obama would not be in favor of this, but the Congress should pass a bill and send it to his desk, and force him to veto it, thereby showing the nation, and the world, his identity as a racial discriminator, as well as all those in the Congress who would vote against it.
> 
> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank...-already-have/
> 
> http://www.dms.myflorida.com/content...rder99-281.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just dawned on me that one of the main reasons for high crime is unemployment. I heard a story once about back when ford or gm was in Compton or watts and it was a thriving black community with low crime. The minute the jobs left the crime went up.
> 
> We need to double down on AA.  Employers should have to hire twice as many as they did before.  You'll be alright crybaby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.  The top way to cure American unemployment is a mass deportation program of illegal aliens + an end to work visas.  Of course this still won't put Americans (of any race) to work, who just don't want to
> 
> 2.  AA won't help unemployment. It merely changes the identities of victims and beneficiaries of discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre a moron. Black unemployment rate is the highest and you keep whining about AA. Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Black unemployment has nothing to do with anything but one thing > LAZINESS, and a rejection of the workforce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you make no sense. First you say they're taking your jobs but then say they're too lazy to work. Which is it?
Click to expand...


Exactly. In this very same thread, "cra cra" stated that "Black hiring managers, are discriminating against white applicants".

I guess they are "discriminating" from the unemployment line.......LMAO!


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> This shows that one of the things that your lying liberal media routinely withholds from you is that Hispanics are discriminated against in AA almost as much as Whites.  when I was discriminated against from AA in my graduate school, only Blacks got assistantships.  Everyone else was denied.  That included 3 Hispanics (one Mexican, one Puerto Rican, and one myself > 50% Central American)  In addition, 2 Asians were also discriminated against (one Korean, one Chinese)
> 
> And stop telling me to stop whining.  There is no greater whiner in American history that someone who support AA.  It is the # 1 whine of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> As usual your are full of it. AA benefits in this order. white women, asians, Blacks, and finally others. Your little experience doesnt count as proof. You have got to be one of the saddest whiners I have ever experienced on a message board. You suck because you suck. Has nothing to do with AA. Stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These stupid pie charts don't even list a source, or say what they're talking about.  Pure meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just doing the same thing as you are doing. Your opinions are meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're not. You are being a racist, supporting AA racism, and you're also lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one lying. You couldnt get a job because you were not educated enough and lazy.
Click to expand...

False. I completed 4 yrs of college.  That's no lazy. I went to grad school.  That's not lazy.  I got lots of education. If I didn't get a job in that field (City Planning) it's because I got discriminated against, by racists like you. How incredible that in 2015, someone, anyone, would have the audacity to shoe up here and actually defend this abomination. You have no morals, no shame, and no self-respect.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most Black unemployment has nothing to do with anything but one thing > LAZINESS, and a rejection of the workforce.
> 
> 
> 
> If they are lazy then how are they taking your jobs? Got yourself caught in your own logic loop again didnt you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  You're just being stupid about the posts.  The lazy ones stay home, driving up the Black Unemployment rate.  The more energetic ones take jobs away from Whites et al races, because of AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said "most". If most are lazy and not taking away jobs then why are you whining?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not whining.  You are.  Every time you support AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm happy about AA. Why would I need to whine? You on the other hand need an orchestra to provide background music every time you post on the subject.
Click to expand...

You support AA because you whine that Blacks can't get an even break without it.  That's your lifelong never-ending, pathetic whine.


----------



## protectionist

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It just dawned on me that one of the main reasons for high crime is unemployment. I heard a story once about back when ford or gm was in Compton or watts and it was a thriving black community with low crime. The minute the jobs left the crime went up.
> 
> We need to double down on AA.  Employers should have to hire twice as many as they did before.  You'll be alright crybaby
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  The top way to cure American unemployment is a mass deportation program of illegal aliens + an end to work visas.  Of course this still won't put Americans (of any race) to work, who just don't want to
> 
> 2.  AA won't help unemployment. It merely changes the identities of victims and beneficiaries of discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre a moron. Black unemployment rate is the highest and you keep whining about AA. Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Black unemployment has nothing to do with anything but one thing > LAZINESS, and a rejection of the workforce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you make no sense. First you say they're taking your jobs but then say they're too lazy to work. Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. In this very same thread, "cra cra" stated that "Black hiring managers, are discriminating against white applicants".
> 
> I guess they are "discriminating" from the unemployment line.......LMAO!
Click to expand...

Already refuted.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual your are full of it. AA benefits in this order. white women, asians, Blacks, and finally others. Your little experience doesnt count as proof. You have got to be one of the saddest whiners I have ever experienced on a message board. You suck because you suck. Has nothing to do with AA. Stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These stupid pie charts don't even list a source, or say what they're talking about.  Pure meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just doing the same thing as you are doing. Your opinions are meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're not. You are being a racist, supporting AA racism, and you're also lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one lying. You couldnt get a job because you were not educated enough and lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False. I completed 4 yrs of college.  That's no lazy. I went to grad school.  That's not lazy.  I got lots of education. If I didn't get a job in that field (City Planning) it's because I got discriminated against, by racists like you. How incredible that in 2015, someone, anyone, would have the audacity to shoe up here and actually defend this abomination. You have no morals, no shame, and no self-respect.
Click to expand...

You must have majored in underwater basket weaving. I have a hard time believing you went through 4 years of college. You got lots of education in everything except the one subject that counted. How to get a job 101.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they are lazy then how are they taking your jobs? Got yourself caught in your own logic loop again didnt you?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You're just being stupid about the posts.  The lazy ones stay home, driving up the Black Unemployment rate.  The more energetic ones take jobs away from Whites et al races, because of AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said "most". If most are lazy and not taking away jobs then why are you whining?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not whining.  You are.  Every time you support AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm happy about AA. Why would I need to whine? You on the other hand need an orchestra to provide background music every time you post on the subject.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You support AA because you whine that Blacks can't get an even break without it.  That's your lifelong never-ending, pathetic whine.
Click to expand...

Youre still whining. Stop it please. You should be ashamed having the road laid out for you and all you have to do is put in a little work. White guys like you are pitiful.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre a moron. Black unemployment rate is the highest and you keep whining about AA. Give me a break.
> 
> 
> 
> Most Black unemployment has nothing to do with anything but one thing > LAZINESS, and a rejection of the workforce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If they are lazy then how are they taking your jobs? Got yourself caught in your own logic loop again didnt you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  You're just being stupid about the posts.  The lazy ones stay home, driving up the Black Unemployment rate.  The more energetic ones take jobs away from Whites et al races, because of AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said "most". If most are lazy and not taking away jobs then why are you whining?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea. Blacks only 12% of population. Most would be at least 51% of blacks. So he's worrying about competing with 5% of the population. What a whiner
Click to expand...

I'm not worried about competing against anybody. I'm retired.  So now I need to collect reparation FROM YOU and all the other AA thieves who have stolen then money right out of my pocket between 1964 and 2012.  So pay up.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> These stupid pie charts don't even list a source, or say what they're talking about.  Pure meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just doing the same thing as you are doing. Your opinions are meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're not. You are being a racist, supporting AA racism, and you're also lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one lying. You couldnt get a job because you were not educated enough and lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False. I completed 4 yrs of college.  That's no lazy. I went to grad school.  That's not lazy.  I got lots of education. If I didn't get a job in that field (City Planning) it's because I got discriminated against, by racists like you. How incredible that in 2015, someone, anyone, would have the audacity to shoe up here and actually defend this abomination. You have no morals, no shame, and no self-respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have majored in underwater basket weaving. I have a hard time believing you went through 4 years of college. You got lots of education in everything except the one subject that counted. How to get a job 101.
Click to expand...

We all know how YOU do that.  YOU throw away every ounce of decency and self-respect you ever might have had, and fill out an AA questionnaire, and check a box that says Black.   Bwa ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most Black unemployment has nothing to do with anything but one thing > LAZINESS, and a rejection of the workforce.
> 
> 
> 
> If they are lazy then how are they taking your jobs? Got yourself caught in your own logic loop again didnt you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.  You're just being stupid about the posts.  The lazy ones stay home, driving up the Black Unemployment rate.  The more energetic ones take jobs away from Whites et al races, because of AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said "most". If most are lazy and not taking away jobs then why are you whining?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea. Blacks only 12% of population. Most would be at least 51% of blacks. So he's worrying about competing with 5% of the population. What a whiner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not worried about competing against anybody. I'm retired.  So now I need to collect reparation FROM YOU and all the other AA thieves who have stolen then money right out of my pocket between 1964 and 2012.  So pay up.
Click to expand...

You pay up for the 400 years of AA whites got first.


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just doing the same thing as you are doing. Your opinions are meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> No you're not. You are being a racist, supporting AA racism, and you're also lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one lying. You couldnt get a job because you were not educated enough and lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False. I completed 4 yrs of college.  That's no lazy. I went to grad school.  That's not lazy.  I got lots of education. If I didn't get a job in that field (City Planning) it's because I got discriminated against, by racists like you. How incredible that in 2015, someone, anyone, would have the audacity to shoe up here and actually defend this abomination. You have no morals, no shame, and no self-respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have majored in underwater basket weaving. I have a hard time believing you went through 4 years of college. You got lots of education in everything except the one subject that counted. How to get a job 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know how YOU do that.  YOU throw away every ounce of decency and self-respect you ever might have had, and fill out an AA questionnaire, and check a box that says Black.   Bwa ha ha ha ha ha.
> 
> View attachment 36900
Click to expand...

I never threw away any of my self respect. I just went out there and made money by being the best for the job.  I actually hope someone did hire me using AA.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> My wife didn't work at all.  She stayed home and took care of the little kids  All our income came from me.  And before that, when my wife was working, she made MORE money that I did (as a microbiologist, in an AA acquired job).  So much for your illustrious "fucked" theory.
> 
> 
> 
> So aa helped your family?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, it damaged us - by denying me opportunities,
> 
> Note:  I am a minority, who could have taken advantage of AA discrimination.  I wouldn't touch it with a ten foot pole.  I wouldn't live with the DISGRACE of being an AA beneficiary.  I could have checked Hispanic, on the AA forms.  Never once in 50 years, did I stoop down to do that, I am proud to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds more like you hate being part Mexican and desperately wants everyone to see you as a white guy.  BTW.....Stop whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This shows that one of the things that your lying liberal media routinely withholds from you is that Hispanics are discriminated against in AA almost as much as Whites.  when I was discriminated against from AA in my graduate school, only Blacks got assistantships.  Everyone else was denied.  That included 3 Hispanics (one Mexican, one Puerto Rican, and one myself > 50% Central American)  In addition, 2 Asians were also discriminated against (one Korean, one Chinese)
> 
> And stop telling me to stop whining.  There is no greater whiner in American history that someone who support AA.  It is the # 1 whine of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Us white male liberal progressives see the social justice and benefit of AA. We dont get anything out of it. In fact we know we'll be OK despite it.
> 
> You sound like someone who's loosing jobs to coloreds and youre bitter.
> 
> Got to break a few eggs to make an omelette. You're an egg.
Click to expand...

To call the racist discrimation of AA "social justice" is pure INSANITY.  And you white male liberals who perpetrate this CRIME and immoralty should be the ones to pay the reparations to all the victims you have harmed, with your anti-White, anti-male racism and sexism.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they are lazy then how are they taking your jobs? Got yourself caught in your own logic loop again didnt you?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You're just being stupid about the posts.  The lazy ones stay home, driving up the Black Unemployment rate.  The more energetic ones take jobs away from Whites et al races, because of AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said "most". If most are lazy and not taking away jobs then why are you whining?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea. Blacks only 12% of population. Most would be at least 51% of blacks. So he's worrying about competing with 5% of the population. What a whiner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not worried about competing against anybody. I'm retired.  So now I need to collect reparation FROM YOU and all the other AA thieves who have stolen then money right out of my pocket between 1964 and 2012.  So pay up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pay up for the 400 years of AA whites got first.
Click to expand...

Why ? I had nothing to with any of that.  (and it wasn't affirmative action)


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you're not. You are being a racist, supporting AA racism, and you're also lying.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one lying. You couldnt get a job because you were not educated enough and lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False. I completed 4 yrs of college.  That's no lazy. I went to grad school.  That's not lazy.  I got lots of education. If I didn't get a job in that field (City Planning) it's because I got discriminated against, by racists like you. How incredible that in 2015, someone, anyone, would have the audacity to shoe up here and actually defend this abomination. You have no morals, no shame, and no self-respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must have majored in underwater basket weaving. I have a hard time believing you went through 4 years of college. You got lots of education in everything except the one subject that counted. How to get a job 101.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We all know how YOU do that.  YOU throw away every ounce of decency and self-respect you ever might have had, and fill out an AA questionnaire, and check a box that says Black.   Bwa ha ha ha ha ha.
> 
> View attachment 36900
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never threw away any of my self respect. I just went out there and made money by being the best for the job.  I actually hope someone did hire me using AA.
Click to expand...

You're throwing it away right now.  And you'll never know if you were the "best for the job", since you engaged in AA.  You might have been the WORST for the job. I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, Affirmative Action is banned in only 8 states in the US. These are Oklahoma, New Hampshire, Arizona, Washington, Florida, Nebraska, Michigan, and California. This is preposterous. 42 states still allow this blatant, illegal, racial discrimination to occur. And in the states that DO have bans, some are only partial, covering some AA, but not others.
> 
> For example, in Florida, the AA "ban" set up by ex. Governor Jeb Bush in 1999, and still in force, only bans AA in college admissions and state contracting. So White kids wanting to get into college, and businesses seeking state contracts are protected. Nice for them. But not a word in the law about racial and gender AA in job hiring and job promotions. As for whether Florida's AA law covers financial aid, your guess is as good as mine, and that's not too good a guess.
> 
> In addition to a nationwide ban on this national disgrace (and ALL aspects of it), I suggest reparations be paid to the victims of this discrimination, who truly have lost large sums of money due to it over the past 50 years, and continue to incur damages$$$$ even in retirement.
> 
> I'm quite sure Obama would not be in favor of this, but the Congress should pass a bill and send it to his desk, and force him to veto it, thereby showing the nation, and the world, his identity as a racial discriminator, as well as all those in the Congress who would vote against it.
> 
> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank...-already-have/
> 
> http://www.dms.myflorida.com/content...rder99-281.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just dawned on me that one of the main reasons for high crime is unemployment. I heard a story once about back when ford or gm was in Compton or watts and it was a thriving black community with low crime. The minute the jobs left the crime went up.
> 
> We need to double down on AA.  Employers should have to hire twice as many as they did before.  You'll be alright crybaby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.  The top way to cure American unemployment is a mass deportation program of illegal aliens + an end to work visas.  Of course this still won't put Americans (of any race) to work, who just don't want to
> 
> 2.  AA won't help unemployment. It merely changes the identities of victims and beneficiaries of discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre a moron. Black unemployment rate is the highest and you keep whining about AA. Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Black unemployment has nothing to do with anything but one thing > LAZINESS, and a rejection of the workforce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just blatantly not true. Your credibility keeps slipping.
Click to expand...

It IS true, and you have no way of refuting it.  My credibility is just fine.


----------



## katsteve2012

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual your are full of it. AA benefits in this order. white women, asians, Blacks, and finally others. Your little experience doesnt count as proof. You have got to be one of the saddest whiners I have ever experienced on a message board. You suck because you suck. Has nothing to do with AA. Stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These stupid pie charts don't even list a source, or say what they're talking about.  Pure meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just doing the same thing as you are doing. Your opinions are meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're not. You are being a racist, supporting AA racism, and you're also lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one lying. You couldnt get a job because you were not educated enough and lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False. I completed 4 yrs of college.  That's no lazy. I went to grad school.  That's not lazy.  I got lots of education. If I didn't get a job in that field (City Planning) it's because I got discriminated against, by racists like you. How incredible that in 2015, someone, anyone, would have the audacity to shoe up here and actually defend this abomination. You have no morals, no shame, and no self-respect.
Click to expand...


What is more incredible is that you could obtain the education that you claim to have and would be whining on an anonymous message board that you are a victim.


protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're "lying" about what, dumbsss? Denying the fact that you are one of those crosseyed, inbred retards from
> Kentucky?
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!! First this baldfaced anti-White RACIST runs down White people.  Now he just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.   As George H. Bush used to say >>  BAD!!  BAD!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one "ran down" white people in general. An INDIVIDUAL was being addressed. Besides, YOU are probably the most racist, anti immigrant cretin that posts here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a  baldfaced anti-White RACIST who runs down White people. Now you just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.  Yes, I am anti-immigration, and you should be to,  ANd if you had an ounce of decency, and cared about the massive harms that immigration is doing to the American people you would care.
> 
> Oh wait a minute. I forgot.  You're a liberal who is ordered to avoid all conservative news reporting.  So within you little cocoon of liberal censorship, you probably have NO IDEA what all these harms are becasue you liberal reporters don't won't go there, and they avoid that subject like it was Ebola.
> 
> As for racism, the only racism going on in America over the past 51 years is affirmative action, and you support it.  YOU are the racist fool in this forum, and you dig yourself a deeper hole about it every time you open your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever, , "cra cra". What your delusional
> imagination conjures up is of no importance to me at all  except to supply an unending source of entertainment.
> 
> 
> Frankly. It is no surprise at all that life dealt you a crappy deal, because all that you do is whine about being a victim, and blame AA and the black population as well as immigrants for your abysmal, wretched station in life., while it becomes more obvious with every word that you type that your being a failure is no ones fault but your own.
> 
> It is your fault that you failed to be anything but marginal, because just like now, you probably sat around and whined about being passed over as opposed to getting off your lazy ass, and making something happen for yourself.
> 
> You will likely end up being carted off to a V.A. mental ward and placed on a 5150, after having a complete mental breakdown.
> 
> I wish I could be a fly on the wall and laugh when that day comes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I just told that other AA whiner, you AA supporters are the whiners.  You whine about 400 years of oppression to Blacks (which was before your time), and then act like you are still the victims when, of course it is Whites and other races that are.  I no, I wouldn't call you delusional. I call you a baldfaced LAIR, because you're too smart to not know that oppression on Blacks stopped 51 years ago, and oppression on Whites (AA) started then.
> 
> As for your silly attacks on me, smart readers here know all you're doing is the old attack the messenger when you can't defeat the message tactic.  Weak.  Very obvioulsy weak.
Click to expand...


----------



## katsteve2012

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> These stupid pie charts don't even list a source, or say what they're talking about.  Pure meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just doing the same thing as you are doing. Your opinions are meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're not. You are being a racist, supporting AA racism, and you're also lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one lying. You couldnt get a job because you were not educated enough and lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False. I completed 4 yrs of college.  That's no lazy. I went to grad school.  That's not lazy.  I got lots of education. If I didn't get a job in that field (City Planning) it's because I got discriminated against, by racists like you. How incredible that in 2015, someone, anyone, would have the audacity to shoe up here and actually defend this abomination. You have no morals, no shame, and no self-respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is more incredible is that you could obtain the education that you claim to have and would be whining on an anonymous message board that you are a victim.
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!! First this baldfaced anti-White RACIST runs down White people.  Now he just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.   As George H. Bush used to say >>  BAD!!  BAD!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one "ran down" white people in general. An INDIVIDUAL was being addressed. Besides, YOU are probably the most racist, anti immigrant cretin that posts here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a  baldfaced anti-White RACIST who runs down White people. Now you just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.  Yes, I am anti-immigration, and you should be to,  ANd if you had an ounce of decency, and cared about the massive harms that immigration is doing to the American people you would care.
> 
> Oh wait a minute. I forgot.  You're a liberal who is ordered to avoid all conservative news reporting.  So within you little cocoon of liberal censorship, you probably have NO IDEA what all these harms are becasue you liberal reporters don't won't go there, and they avoid that subject like it was Ebola.
> 
> As for racism, the only racism going on in America over the past 51 years is affirmative action, and you support it.  YOU are the racist fool in this forum, and you dig yourself a deeper hole about it every time you open your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever, , "cra cra". What your delusional
> imagination conjures up is of no importance to me at all  except to supply an unending source of entertainment.
> 
> 
> Frankly. It is no surprise at all that life dealt you a crappy deal, because all that you do is whine about being a victim, and blame AA and the black population as well as immigrants for your abysmal, wretched station in life., while it becomes more obvious with every word that you type that your being a failure is no ones fault but your own.
> 
> It is your fault that you failed to be anything but marginal, because just like now, you probably sat around and whined about being passed over as opposed to getting off your lazy ass, and making something happen for yourself.
> 
> You will likely end up being carted off to a V.A. mental ward and placed on a 5150, after having a complete mental breakdown.
> 
> I wish I could be a fly on the wall and laugh when that day comes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I just told that other AA whiner, you AA supporters are the whiners.  You whine about 400 years of oppression to Blacks (which was before your time), and then act like you are still the victims when, of course it is Whites and other races that are.  I no, I wouldn't call you delusional. I call you a baldfaced LAIR, because you're too smart to not know that oppression on Blacks stopped 51 years ago, and oppression on Whites (AA) started then.
> 
> As for your silly attacks on me, smart readers here know all you're doing is the old attack the messenger when you can't defeat the message tactic.  Weak.  Very obvioulsy weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> There is no message here except a bitter old bigot of a man is angry because he was passed over, and is looking for any place to lay blame except on himself.
> 
> A little sad, but more  pathetic.
Click to expand...


----------



## katsteve2012

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, Affirmative Action is banned in only 8 states in the US. These are Oklahoma, New Hampshire, Arizona, Washington, Florida, Nebraska, Michigan, and California. This is preposterous. 42 states still allow this blatant, illegal, racial discrimination to occur. And in the states that DO have bans, some are only partial, covering some AA, but not others.
> 
> For example, in Florida, the AA "ban" set up by ex. Governor Jeb Bush in 1999, and still in force, only bans AA in college admissions and state contracting. So White kids wanting to get into college, and businesses seeking state contracts are protected. Nice for them. But not a word in the law about racial and gender AA in job hiring and job promotions. As for whether Florida's AA law covers financial aid, your guess is as good as mine, and that's not too good a guess.
> 
> In addition to a nationwide ban on this national disgrace (and ALL aspects of it), I suggest reparations be paid to the victims of this discrimination, who truly have lost large sums of money due to it over the past 50 years, and continue to incur damages$$$$ even in retirement.
> 
> I'm quite sure Obama would not be in favor of this, but the Congress should pass a bill and send it to his desk, and force him to veto it, thereby showing the nation, and the world, his identity as a racial discriminator, as well as all those in the Congress who would vote against it.
> 
> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank...-already-have/
> 
> http://www.dms.myflorida.com/content...rder99-281.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just dawned on me that one of the main reasons for high crime is unemployment. I heard a story once about back when ford or gm was in Compton or watts and it was a thriving black community with low crime. The minute the jobs left the crime went up.
> 
> We need to double down on AA.  Employers should have to hire twice as many as they did before.  You'll be alright crybaby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.  The top way to cure American unemployment is a mass deportation program of illegal aliens + an end to work visas.  Of course this still won't put Americans (of any race) to work, who just don't want to
> 
> 2.  AA won't help unemployment. It merely changes the identities of victims and beneficiaries of discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre a moron. Black unemployment rate is the highest and you keep whining about AA. Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Black unemployment has nothing to do with anything but one thing > LAZINESS, and a rejection of the workforce.
Click to expand...




protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.  The top way to cure American unemployment is a mass deportation program of illegal aliens + an end to work visas.  Of course this still won't put Americans (of any race) to work, who just don't want to
> 
> 2.  AA won't help unemployment. It merely changes the identities of victims and beneficiaries of discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> Youre a moron. Black unemployment rate is the highest and you keep whining about AA. Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Black unemployment has nothing to do with anything but one thing > LAZINESS, and a rejection of the workforce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you make no sense. First you say they're taking your jobs but then say they're too lazy to work. Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. In this very same thread, "cra cra" stated that "Black hiring managers, are discriminating against white applicants".
> 
> I guess they are "discriminating" from the unemployment line.......LMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already refuted.
Click to expand...


In your dreams.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> This shows that one of the things that your lying liberal media routinely withholds from you is that Hispanics are discriminated against in AA almost as much as Whites.  when I was discriminated against from AA in my graduate school, only Blacks got assistantships.  Everyone else was denied.  That included 3 Hispanics (one Mexican, one Puerto Rican, and one myself > 50% Central American)  In addition, 2 Asians were also discriminated against (one Korean, one Chinese)
> 
> And stop telling me to stop whining.  There is no greater whiner in American history that someone who support AA.  It is the # 1 whine of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> As usual your are full of it. AA benefits in this order. white women, asians, Blacks, and finally others. Your little experience doesnt count as proof. You have got to be one of the saddest whiners I have ever experienced on a message board. You suck because you suck. Has nothing to do with AA. Stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These stupid pie charts don't even list a source, or say what they're talking about.  Pure meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just doing the same thing as you are doing. Your opinions are meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're not. You are being a racist, supporting AA racism, and you're also lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one lying. You couldnt get a job because you were not educated enough and lazy.
Click to expand...

Doesn't he sound exactly like the blacks who white people complain about who use their color as an excuse? 

And did he say he went into city planning? Aren't conservatives against govenment jobs? Didn't the GOP shrink the govenment? Maybe that's why he can't find a job?

And notice he said he completed 4 years of college? He didn't say he graduated.


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see someone complaining that illegals are taking OUR jobs but haven't blacks been in america for hundreds of years? Blacks are as american as apple pie and baseball. For example the blues.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a point somewhere immersed in this ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Were just waiting for people your age to die. I wonder what germany in 1995 did with their 70 year old Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when people my age die, so what ?  what does that have to do with it.  The trend (including SCOTUS decisions) is clearly toward eradication of AA.  In the future, it won't exist at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How interesting.  The beneficiary Blacks favor AA. And the White male victims oppose it.  Gee, who woulda ever thought, huh ?
Click to expand...

I'm a white male and I favor it.


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they are lazy then how are they taking your jobs? Got yourself caught in your own logic loop again didnt you?
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You're just being stupid about the posts.  The lazy ones stay home, driving up the Black Unemployment rate.  The more energetic ones take jobs away from Whites et al races, because of AA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You said "most". If most are lazy and not taking away jobs then why are you whining?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea. Blacks only 12% of population. Most would be at least 51% of blacks. So he's worrying about competing with 5% of the population. What a whiner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not worried about competing against anybody. I'm retired.  So now I need to collect reparation FROM YOU and all the other AA thieves who have stolen then money right out of my pocket between 1964 and 2012.  So pay up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pay up for the 400 years of AA whites got first.
Click to expand...


You know how I've been saying a lack of jobs is the problem? Great news. Did you hear about the guy in Detroit who walked 20 miles a day for 20 years and people gave him over $300k? He has inspired the government to give us a better bus system. So now black people will be able to get on a bus and be taken to where jobs exist. This is great news. There truly arent enough jobs in Detroit so a good bus system will really help a lot.

This is good news to everyone but protectionist who will now shit himself because now he will have to compete with blacks who clearly interview better than he does.

Something doesnt add up. He says he's educated but it sounds like he's competing for jobs that don't require an education. Not saying blacks don't have degrees but usually where I see more blacks than white workers is on factory floors not executive board rooms.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> As usual your are full of it. AA benefits in this order. white women, asians, Blacks, and finally others. Your little experience doesnt count as proof. You have got to be one of the saddest whiners I have ever experienced on a message board. You suck because you suck. Has nothing to do with AA. Stop whining.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These stupid pie charts don't even list a source, or say what they're talking about.  Pure meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm just doing the same thing as you are doing. Your opinions are meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're not. You are being a racist, supporting AA racism, and you're also lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one lying. You couldnt get a job because you were not educated enough and lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't he sound exactly like the blacks who white people complain about who use their color as an excuse?
> 
> And did he say he went into city planning? Aren't conservatives against govenment jobs? Didn't the GOP shrink the govenment? Maybe that's why he can't find a job?
> 
> And notice he said he completed 4 years of college? He didn't say he graduated.
Click to expand...

I couldn't have been in graduate school if I wasn't a graduate.    Maybe it's time you went to bed.  You think ?


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> These stupid pie charts don't even list a source, or say what they're talking about.  Pure meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just doing the same thing as you are doing. Your opinions are meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're not. You are being a racist, supporting AA racism, and you're also lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one lying. You couldnt get a job because you were not educated enough and lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't he sound exactly like the blacks who white people complain about who use their color as an excuse?
> 
> And did he say he went into city planning? Aren't conservatives against govenment jobs? Didn't the GOP shrink the govenment? Maybe that's why he can't find a job?
> 
> And notice he said he completed 4 years of college? He didn't say he graduated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't have been in graduate school if I wasn't a graduate.    Maybe it's time you went to bed.  You think ?
Click to expand...


Looks like rand Paul did it. Lol


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.  You're just being stupid about the posts.  The lazy ones stay home, driving up the Black Unemployment rate.  The more energetic ones take jobs away from Whites et al races, because of AA.
> 
> 
> 
> You said "most". If most are lazy and not taking away jobs then why are you whining?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea. Blacks only 12% of population. Most would be at least 51% of blacks. So he's worrying about competing with 5% of the population. What a whiner
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not worried about competing against anybody. I'm retired.  So now I need to collect reparation FROM YOU and all the other AA thieves who have stolen then money right out of my pocket between 1964 and 2012.  So pay up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You pay up for the 400 years of AA whites got first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know how I've been saying a lack of jobs is the problem? Great news. Did you hear about the guy in Detroit who walked 20 miles a day for 20 years and people gave him over $300k? He has inspired the government to give us a better bus system. So now black people will be able to get on a bus and be taken to where jobs exist. This is great news. There truly arent enough jobs in Detroit so a good bus system will really help a lot.
> 
> This is good news to everyone but protectionist who will now shit himself because now he will have to compete with blacks who clearly interview better than he does.
> 
> Something doesnt add up. He says he's educated but it sounds like he's competing for jobs that don't require an education. Not saying blacks don't have degrees but usually where I see more blacks than white workers is on factory floors not executive board rooms.
Click to expand...

Don't read very well do you ?  first you make the mistake about being a graduate and now this.  I'm retired (it's only been posted about 10 times)  Pheeeeww!!  (high-pitched whistle)

PS - you think factory jobs aren't hired through AA ?  If so, you're wrong.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just doing the same thing as you are doing. Your opinions are meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> No you're not. You are being a racist, supporting AA racism, and you're also lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one lying. You couldnt get a job because you were not educated enough and lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't he sound exactly like the blacks who white people complain about who use their color as an excuse?
> 
> And did he say he went into city planning? Aren't conservatives against govenment jobs? Didn't the GOP shrink the govenment? Maybe that's why he can't find a job?
> 
> And notice he said he completed 4 years of college? He didn't say he graduated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't have been in graduate school if I wasn't a graduate.    Maybe it's time you went to bed.  You think ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like rand Paul did it. Lol
Click to expand...

Did what ?


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> These stupid pie charts don't even list a source, or say what they're talking about.  Pure meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just doing the same thing as you are doing. Your opinions are meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're not. You are being a racist, supporting AA racism, and you're also lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one lying. You couldnt get a job because you were not educated enough and lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't he sound exactly like the blacks who white people complain about who use their color as an excuse?
> 
> And did he say he went into city planning? Aren't conservatives against govenment jobs? Didn't the GOP shrink the govenment? Maybe that's why he can't find a job?
> 
> And notice he said he completed 4 years of college? He didn't say he graduated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't have been in graduate school if I wasn't a graduate.    Maybe it's time you went to bed.  You think ?
Click to expand...


I know social workers and teachers with masters who make $30k a year. What do city planners make?


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a point somewhere immersed in this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Were just waiting for people your age to die. I wonder what germany in 1995 did with their 70 year old Nazis.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And when people my age die, so what ?  what does that have to do with it.  The trend (including SCOTUS decisions) is clearly toward eradication of AA.  In the future, it won't exist at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How interesting.  The beneficiary Blacks favor AA. And the White male victims oppose it.  Gee, who woulda ever thought, huh ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a white male and I favor it.
Click to expand...

That's because you are lacking upstairs.  Maybe you'd like to have some static on your TV set too ?   Care for some trouble with your vacuum cleaner ?  Maybe a bad case of termites or fleas ?


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just doing the same thing as you are doing. Your opinions are meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> No you're not. You are being a racist, supporting AA racism, and you're also lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one lying. You couldnt get a job because you were not educated enough and lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't he sound exactly like the blacks who white people complain about who use their color as an excuse?
> 
> And did he say he went into city planning? Aren't conservatives against govenment jobs? Didn't the GOP shrink the govenment? Maybe that's why he can't find a job?
> 
> And notice he said he completed 4 years of college? He didn't say he graduated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't have been in graduate school if I wasn't a graduate.    Maybe it's time you went to bed.  You think ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know social workers and teachers with masters who make $30k a year. What do city planners make?
Click to expand...

How the hell would I know ?  I gave up on the profession 38 years ago.


----------



## protectionist

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Currently, Affirmative Action is banned in only 8 states in the US. These are Oklahoma, New Hampshire, Arizona, Washington, Florida, Nebraska, Michigan, and California. This is preposterous. 42 states still allow this blatant, illegal, racial discrimination to occur. And in the states that DO have bans, some are only partial, covering some AA, but not others.
> 
> For example, in Florida, the AA "ban" set up by ex. Governor Jeb Bush in 1999, and still in force, only bans AA in college admissions and state contracting. So White kids wanting to get into college, and businesses seeking state contracts are protected. Nice for them. But not a word in the law about racial and gender AA in job hiring and job promotions. As for whether Florida's AA law covers financial aid, your guess is as good as mine, and that's not too good a guess.
> 
> In addition to a nationwide ban on this national disgrace (and ALL aspects of it), I suggest reparations be paid to the victims of this discrimination, who truly have lost large sums of money due to it over the past 50 years, and continue to incur damages$$$$ even in retirement.
> 
> I'm quite sure Obama would not be in favor of this, but the Congress should pass a bill and send it to his desk, and force him to veto it, thereby showing the nation, and the world, his identity as a racial discriminator, as well as all those in the Congress who would vote against it.
> 
> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank...-already-have/
> 
> http://www.dms.myflorida.com/content...rder99-281.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just dawned on me that one of the main reasons for high crime is unemployment. I heard a story once about back when ford or gm was in Compton or watts and it was a thriving black community with low crime. The minute the jobs left the crime went up.
> 
> We need to double down on AA.  Employers should have to hire twice as many as they did before.  You'll be alright crybaby
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 1.  The top way to cure American unemployment is a mass deportation program of illegal aliens + an end to work visas.  Of course this still won't put Americans (of any race) to work, who just don't want to
> 
> 2.  AA won't help unemployment. It merely changes the identities of victims and beneficiaries of discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Youre a moron. Black unemployment rate is the highest and you keep whining about AA. Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Black unemployment has nothing to do with anything but one thing > LAZINESS, and a rejection of the workforce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> Youre a moron. Black unemployment rate is the highest and you keep whining about AA. Give me a break.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most Black unemployment has nothing to do with anything but one thing > LAZINESS, and a rejection of the workforce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you make no sense. First you say they're taking your jobs but then say they're too lazy to work. Which is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. In this very same thread, "cra cra" stated that "Black hiring managers, are discriminating against white applicants".
> 
> I guess they are "discriminating" from the unemployment line.......LMAO!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Already refuted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In your dreams.
Click to expand...

You know it's true.  YOU KNOW.


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you're not. You are being a racist, supporting AA racism, and you're also lying.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one lying. You couldnt get a job because you were not educated enough and lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't he sound exactly like the blacks who white people complain about who use their color as an excuse?
> 
> And did he say he went into city planning? Aren't conservatives against govenment jobs? Didn't the GOP shrink the govenment? Maybe that's why he can't find a job?
> 
> And notice he said he completed 4 years of college? He didn't say he graduated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't have been in graduate school if I wasn't a graduate.    Maybe it's time you went to bed.  You think ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like rand Paul did it. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did what ?
Click to expand...

Another thred said he doesn't have a bachelors degree.  But he has a doctorare from duke so I'll give him a pass.

I'm just busting your balls. I just can't believe a retired white guy would cry about how good black people in america have it. Its laughable.  If anything we should ask corporations to hire more.

Give them tax breaks for every minority above the quota. So if they have 100 employees and 12% should be black then give them a tax break for the 13th black person they hire.

Don't force them. Give them an incentive.


----------



## protectionist

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> These stupid pie charts don't even list a source, or say what they're talking about.  Pure meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just doing the same thing as you are doing. Your opinions are meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you're not. You are being a racist, supporting AA racism, and you're also lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one lying. You couldnt get a job because you were not educated enough and lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False. I completed 4 yrs of college.  That's no lazy. I went to grad school.  That's not lazy.  I got lots of education. If I didn't get a job in that field (City Planning) it's because I got discriminated against, by racists like you. How incredible that in 2015, someone, anyone, would have the audacity to shoe up here and actually defend this abomination. You have no morals, no shame, and no self-respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is more incredible is that you could obtain the education that you claim to have and would be whining on an anonymous message board that you are a victim.
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!! First this baldfaced anti-White RACIST runs down White people.  Now he just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.   As George H. Bush used to say >>  BAD!!  BAD!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No one "ran down" white people in general. An INDIVIDUAL was being addressed. Besides, YOU are probably the most racist, anti immigrant cretin that posts here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a  baldfaced anti-White RACIST who runs down White people. Now you just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.  Yes, I am anti-immigration, and you should be to,  ANd if you had an ounce of decency, and cared about the massive harms that immigration is doing to the American people you would care.
> 
> Oh wait a minute. I forgot.  You're a liberal who is ordered to avoid all conservative news reporting.  So within you little cocoon of liberal censorship, you probably have NO IDEA what all these harms are becasue you liberal reporters don't won't go there, and they avoid that subject like it was Ebola.
> 
> As for racism, the only racism going on in America over the past 51 years is affirmative action, and you support it.  YOU are the racist fool in this forum, and you dig yourself a deeper hole about it every time you open your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever, , "cra cra". What your delusional
> imagination conjures up is of no importance to me at all  except to supply an unending source of entertainment.
> 
> 
> Frankly. It is no surprise at all that life dealt you a crappy deal, because all that you do is whine about being a victim, and blame AA and the black population as well as immigrants for your abysmal, wretched station in life., while it becomes more obvious with every word that you type that your being a failure is no ones fault but your own.
> 
> It is your fault that you failed to be anything but marginal, because just like now, you probably sat around and whined about being passed over as opposed to getting off your lazy ass, and making something happen for yourself.
> 
> You will likely end up being carted off to a V.A. mental ward and placed on a 5150, after having a complete mental breakdown.
> 
> I wish I could be a fly on the wall and laugh when that day comes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I just told that other AA whiner, you AA supporters are the whiners.  You whine about 400 years of oppression to Blacks (which was before your time), and then act like you are still the victims when, of course it is Whites and other races that are.  I no, I wouldn't call you delusional. I call you a baldfaced LAIR, because you're too smart to not know that oppression on Blacks stopped 51 years ago, and oppression on Whites (AA) started then.
> 
> As for your silly attacks on me, smart readers here know all you're doing is the old attack the messenger when you can't defeat the message tactic.  Weak.  Very obvioulsy weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

What does my education have to do with it ?  Other than that I had to quit graduate school, because of AA, and the whole 5 years of work went down the drain.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one lying. You couldnt get a job because you were not educated enough and lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't he sound exactly like the blacks who white people complain about who use their color as an excuse?
> 
> And did he say he went into city planning? Aren't conservatives against govenment jobs? Didn't the GOP shrink the govenment? Maybe that's why he can't find a job?
> 
> And notice he said he completed 4 years of college? He didn't say he graduated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I couldn't have been in graduate school if I wasn't a graduate.    Maybe it's time you went to bed.  You think ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like rand Paul did it. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did what ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another thred said he doesn't have a bachelors degree.  But he has a doctorare from duke so I'll give him a pass.
> 
> I'm just busting your balls. I just can't believe a retired white guy would cry about how good black people in america have it. Its laughable.  If anything we should ask corporations to hire more.
> 
> Give them tax breaks for every minority above the quota. So if they have 100 employees and 12% should be black then give them a tax break for the 13th black person they hire.
> 
> Don't force them. Give them an incentive.
Click to expand...

Why help those who have been the beneficiaries of AA racist discriminantion, when you should be helping the victims ?


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't he sound exactly like the blacks who white people complain about who use their color as an excuse?
> 
> And did he say he went into city planning? Aren't conservatives against govenment jobs? Didn't the GOP shrink the govenment? Maybe that's why he can't find a job?
> 
> And notice he said he completed 4 years of college? He didn't say he graduated.
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't have been in graduate school if I wasn't a graduate.    Maybe it's time you went to bed.  You think ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Looks like rand Paul did it. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did what ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another thred said he doesn't have a bachelors degree.  But he has a doctorare from duke so I'll give him a pass.
> 
> I'm just busting your balls. I just can't believe a retired white guy would cry about how good black people in america have it. Its laughable.  If anything we should ask corporations to hire more.
> 
> Give them tax breaks for every minority above the quota. So if they have 100 employees and 12% should be black then give them a tax break for the 13th black person they hire.
> 
> Don't force them. Give them an incentive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why help those who have been the beneficiaries of AA racist discriminantion, when you should be helping the victims ?
Click to expand...


Your not a victim. You have victim mentality.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't have been in graduate school if I wasn't a graduate.    Maybe it's time you went to bed.  You think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like rand Paul did it. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did what ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another thred said he doesn't have a bachelors degree.  But he has a doctorare from duke so I'll give him a pass.
> 
> I'm just busting your balls. I just can't believe a retired white guy would cry about how good black people in america have it. Its laughable.  If anything we should ask corporations to hire more.
> 
> Give them tax breaks for every minority above the quota. So if they have 100 employees and 12% should be black then give them a tax break for the 13th black person they hire.
> 
> Don't force them. Give them an incentive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why help those who have been the beneficiaries of AA racist discriminantion, when you should be helping the victims ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your not a victim. You have victim mentality.
Click to expand...

Of course I'm a victim. How could you say I (and every White person) is not ?  That's impossible.


----------



## sealybobo

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't have been in graduate school if I wasn't a graduate.    Maybe it's time you went to bed.  You think ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like rand Paul did it. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did what ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another thred said he doesn't have a bachelors degree.  But he has a doctorare from duke so I'll give him a pass.
> 
> I'm just busting your balls. I just can't believe a retired white guy would cry about how good black people in america have it. Its laughable.  If anything we should ask corporations to hire more.
> 
> Give them tax breaks for every minority above the quota. So if they have 100 employees and 12% should be black then give them a tax break for the 13th black person they hire.
> 
> Don't force them. Give them an incentive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why help those who have been the beneficiaries of AA racist discriminantion, when you should be helping the victims ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your not a victim. You have victim mentality.
Click to expand...


Why should you have to pay off the debt? You didn't run up the debt. Your ancestors did. Before you were even born. But guess what? That debt is your debt now. Same with AA. We are paying for a mistake your ancestors made. Luckily you don't have to pay reparations too.

My parents were in Greece in 1965 but they decided to come to america so they owe that debt too now.


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like rand Paul did it. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Did what ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another thred said he doesn't have a bachelors degree.  But he has a doctorare from duke so I'll give him a pass.
> 
> I'm just busting your balls. I just can't believe a retired white guy would cry about how good black people in america have it. Its laughable.  If anything we should ask corporations to hire more.
> 
> Give them tax breaks for every minority above the quota. So if they have 100 employees and 12% should be black then give them a tax break for the 13th black person they hire.
> 
> Don't force them. Give them an incentive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why help those who have been the beneficiaries of AA racist discriminantion, when you should be helping the victims ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your not a victim. You have victim mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I'm a victim. How could you say I (and every White person) is not ?  That's impossible.
Click to expand...

Because we have it better than them.


----------



## protectionist

This thread is ridiculous.  There is only 2 things to do about AA racism, and that is to ban it and fine the perpetrators to provide money for reparations for the white male victims, including the retired ones.  That's all there is to it.  There is nothing to debate, and no reason for anyone to be debating this.

I have more important posting to do in my other threads about ISIS, and the global jihad (nuclear annihilation threat)


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did what ?
> 
> 
> 
> Another thred said he doesn't have a bachelors degree.  But he has a doctorare from duke so I'll give him a pass.
> 
> I'm just busting your balls. I just can't believe a retired white guy would cry about how good black people in america have it. Its laughable.  If anything we should ask corporations to hire more.
> 
> Give them tax breaks for every minority above the quota. So if they have 100 employees and 12% should be black then give them a tax break for the 13th black person they hire.
> 
> Don't force them. Give them an incentive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why help those who have been the beneficiaries of AA racist discriminantion, when you should be helping the victims ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your not a victim. You have victim mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I'm a victim. How could you say I (and every White person) is not ?  That's impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we have it better than them.
Click to expand...

"WE " ?  Maybe you do.  In my apartment complex, we have older white people who drive very old cars, or have none at all.  The Blacks are all driving nice, shiny new cars, bought from their AA acquired jobs.  I don't know what universe you're living in.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like rand Paul did it. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Did what ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another thred said he doesn't have a bachelors degree.  But he has a doctorare from duke so I'll give him a pass.
> 
> I'm just busting your balls. I just can't believe a retired white guy would cry about how good black people in america have it. Its laughable.  If anything we should ask corporations to hire more.
> 
> Give them tax breaks for every minority above the quota. So if they have 100 employees and 12% should be black then give them a tax break for the 13th black person they hire.
> 
> Don't force them. Give them an incentive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why help those who have been the beneficiaries of AA racist discriminantion, when you should be helping the victims ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your not a victim. You have victim mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should you have to pay off the debt? You didn't run up the debt. Your ancestors did. Before you were even born. But guess what? That debt is your debt now. Same with AA. We are paying for a mistake your ancestors made. Luckily you don't have to pay reparations too.
> 
> My parents were in Greece in 1965 but they decided to come to america so they owe that debt too now.
Click to expand...

If you want to be so stupid as to pay for a debt that somebody else caused, you can do that. count me out on that one.  Also, MY ancestors didn't run up any debt against Blacks.  My mother was born in Denmark, and my paternal grandparents came here from British Honduras (now called Belize) . And my White friends don't have any slave owners for ancestors (do you ?). Their ancestors died in the Civil War on the Union side fighting to free those Blacks.

The way you think about your immigrant ancestors owing a debt they had nothing to do with, is the DUMBEST thing I've ever heard.  Did the NAACP plant a chip in your brain ?  Pheeeeww!!  (high-pitched whistle; eyes rolling around in head)

This has gone into the twilight zone.  I'm outta here.


----------



## katsteve2012

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just doing the same thing as you are doing. Your opinions are meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> No you're not. You are being a racist, supporting AA racism, and you're also lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one lying. You couldnt get a job because you were not educated enough and lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False. I completed 4 yrs of college.  That's no lazy. I went to grad school.  That's not lazy.  I got lots of education. If I didn't get a job in that field (City Planning) it's because I got discriminated against, by racists like you. How incredible that in 2015, someone, anyone, would have the audacity to shoe up here and actually defend this abomination. You have no morals, no shame, and no self-respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is more incredible is that you could obtain the education that you claim to have and would be whining on an anonymous message board that you are a victim.
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one "ran down" white people in general. An INDIVIDUAL was being addressed. Besides, YOU are probably the most racist, anti immigrant cretin that posts here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a  baldfaced anti-White RACIST who runs down White people. Now you just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.  Yes, I am anti-immigration, and you should be to,  ANd if you had an ounce of decency, and cared about the massive harms that immigration is doing to the American people you would care.
> 
> Oh wait a minute. I forgot.  You're a liberal who is ordered to avoid all conservative news reporting.  So within you little cocoon of liberal censorship, you probably have NO IDEA what all these harms are becasue you liberal reporters don't won't go there, and they avoid that subject like it was Ebola.
> 
> As for racism, the only racism going on in America over the past 51 years is affirmative action, and you support it.  YOU are the racist fool in this forum, and you dig yourself a deeper hole about it every time you open your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever, , "cra cra". What your delusional
> imagination conjures up is of no importance to me at all  except to supply an unending source of entertainment.
> 
> 
> Frankly. It is no surprise at all that life dealt you a crappy deal, because all that you do is whine about being a victim, and blame AA and the black population as well as immigrants for your abysmal, wretched station in life., while it becomes more obvious with every word that you type that your being a failure is no ones fault but your own.
> 
> It is your fault that you failed to be anything but marginal, because just like now, you probably sat around and whined about being passed over as opposed to getting off your lazy ass, and making something happen for yourself.
> 
> You will likely end up being carted off to a V.A. mental ward and placed on a 5150, after having a complete mental breakdown.
> 
> I wish I could be a fly on the wall and laugh when that day comes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I just told that other AA whiner, you AA supporters are the whiners.  You whine about 400 years of oppression to Blacks (which was before your time), and then act like you are still the victims when, of course it is Whites and other races that are.  I no, I wouldn't call you delusional. I call you a baldfaced LAIR, because you're too smart to not know that oppression on Blacks stopped 51 years ago, and oppression on Whites (AA) started then.
> 
> As for your silly attacks on me, smart readers here know all you're doing is the old attack the messenger when you can't defeat the message tactic.  Weak.  Very obvioulsy weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does my education have to do with it ?  Other than that I had to quit graduate school, because of AA, and the whole 5 years of work went down the drain.
Click to expand...


So how old were you when you "quit"?
If you quit in your 20's or 30's, or even your 40's. Thats enough right there to sum up your character and your work ethic, and renders your argument pointless.


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thred said he doesn't have a bachelors degree.  But he has a doctorare from duke so I'll give him a pass.
> 
> I'm just busting your balls. I just can't believe a retired white guy would cry about how good black people in america have it. Its laughable.  If anything we should ask corporations to hire more.
> 
> Give them tax breaks for every minority above the quota. So if they have 100 employees and 12% should be black then give them a tax break for the 13th black person they hire.
> 
> Don't force them. Give them an incentive.
> 
> 
> 
> Why help those who have been the beneficiaries of AA racist discriminantion, when you should be helping the victims ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your not a victim. You have victim mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I'm a victim. How could you say I (and every White person) is not ?  That's impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we have it better than them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "WE " ?  Maybe you do.  In my apartment complex, we have older white people who drive very old cars, or have none at all.  The Blacks are all driving nice, shiny new cars, bought from their AA acquired jobs.  I don't know what universe you're living in.
Click to expand...


I live in america. And why do you not own a home? Clearly you and your wife didn't do very well as far as work goes and with your attitude you probably raised racist children


----------



## katsteve2012

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thred said he doesn't have a bachelors degree.  But he has a doctorare from duke so I'll give him a pass.
> 
> I'm just busting your balls. I just can't believe a retired white guy would cry about how good black people in america have it. Its laughable.  If anything we should ask corporations to hire more.
> 
> Give them tax breaks for every minority above the quota. So if they have 100 employees and 12% should be black then give them a tax break for the 13th black person they hire.
> 
> Don't force them. Give them an incentive.
> 
> 
> 
> Why help those who have been the beneficiaries of AA racist discriminantion, when you should be helping the victims ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your not a victim. You have victim mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I'm a victim. How could you say I (and every White person) is not ?  That's impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we have it better than them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "WE " ?  Maybe you do.  In my apartment complex, we have older white people who drive very old cars, or have none at all.  The Blacks are all driving nice, shiny new cars, bought from their AA acquired jobs.  I don't know what universe you're living in.
Click to expand...


So you are stating that "the blacks are driving new cars, because they ALL have jobs acquired by AA"? While the whites have old cars or no car?

Now it is clear. You are obviously not only a failure but also an ignorant bigot.

In your warped view......

"If a black drives a new car, he is or she MUST BE  the beneficiary of AA. And,  If he or she is unemployed, they are lazy".

"It is impossible for them to be skilled and hard working."

If everyone thought like you, Jim Crow would be alive and well. Frankly, I find it gratifying that the system "screwed you"....you deserve it, and then some. Karma is a bitch, is it not?


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why help those who have been the beneficiaries of AA racist discriminantion, when you should be helping the victims ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your not a victim. You have victim mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I'm a victim. How could you say I (and every White person) is not ?  That's impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we have it better than them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "WE " ?  Maybe you do.  In my apartment complex, we have older white people who drive very old cars, or have none at all.  The Blacks are all driving nice, shiny new cars, bought from their AA acquired jobs.  I don't know what universe you're living in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are stating that "the blacks are driving new cars, because they ALL have jobs acquired by AA"? While the whites have old cars or no car?
> 
> Now it is clear. You are obviously not only a failure but also an ignorant bigot.
> 
> In your warped view......
> 
> "If a black drives a new car, he is or she MUST BE  the beneficiary of AA. And,  If he or she is unemployed, they are lazy".
> 
> "It is impossible for them to be skilled and hard working."
> 
> If everyone thought like you, Jim Crow would be alive and well. Frankly, I find it gratifying that the system "screwed you"....you deserve it, and then some. Karma is a bitch, is it not?
Click to expand...


And if they are driving new cars clearly they made it through the 90 day probation period. So the company hired the right person.

If he was right he should just reapply in 90 days and the job will be vacant.


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why help those who have been the beneficiaries of AA racist discriminantion, when you should be helping the victims ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your not a victim. You have victim mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I'm a victim. How could you say I (and every White person) is not ?  That's impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we have it better than them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "WE " ?  Maybe you do.  In my apartment complex, we have older white people who drive very old cars, or have none at all.  The Blacks are all driving nice, shiny new cars, bought from their AA acquired jobs.  I don't know what universe you're living in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in america. And why do you not own a home? Clearly you and your wife didn't do very well as far as work goes and with your attitude you probably raised racist children
Click to expand...


Exactly. I live in California, and as I am certain you know, it is not cheap put here


protectionist said:


> This thread is ridiculous.  There is only 2 things to do about AA racism, and that is to ban it and fine the perpetrators to provide money for reparations for the white male victims, including the retired ones.  That's all there is to it.  There is nothing to debate, and no reason for anyone to be debating this.
> 
> I have more important posting to do in my other threads about ISIS, and the global jihad (nuclear annihilation threat)



It's a discussion forum, you dope. And you're right. It was ridiculous for you to even think you could create a victim thread and whine all day everyday , without a rebuttal.


----------



## squeeze berry

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your not a victim. You have victim mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'm a victim. How could you say I (and every White person) is not ?  That's impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we have it better than them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "WE " ?  Maybe you do.  In my apartment complex, we have older white people who drive very old cars, or have none at all.  The Blacks are all driving nice, shiny new cars, bought from their AA acquired jobs.  I don't know what universe you're living in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in america. And why do you not own a home? Clearly you and your wife didn't do very well as far as work goes and with your attitude you probably raised racist children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. I live in California, and as I am certain you know, it is not cheap put here
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is ridiculous.  There is only 2 things to do about AA racism, and that is to ban it and fine the perpetrators to provide money for reparations for the white male victims, including the retired ones.  That's all there is to it.  There is nothing to debate, and no reason for anyone to be debating this.
> 
> I have more important posting to do in my other threads about ISIS, and the global jihad (nuclear annihilation threat)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a discussion forum, you dope. And you're right. It was ridiculous for you to even think you could create a victim thread and whine all day everyday , without a rebuttal.
Click to expand...



  you want AA because you are inferior, just admit it and stop lying liar


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'm a victim. How could you say I (and every White person) is not ?  That's impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> Because we have it better than them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "WE " ?  Maybe you do.  In my apartment complex, we have older white people who drive very old cars, or have none at all.  The Blacks are all driving nice, shiny new cars, bought from their AA acquired jobs.  I don't know what universe you're living in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in america. And why do you not own a home? Clearly you and your wife didn't do very well as far as work goes and with your attitude you probably raised racist children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. I live in California, and as I am certain you know, it is not cheap put here
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is ridiculous.  There is only 2 things to do about AA racism, and that is to ban it and fine the perpetrators to provide money for reparations for the white male victims, including the retired ones.  That's all there is to it.  There is nothing to debate, and no reason for anyone to be debating this.
> 
> I have more important posting to do in my other threads about ISIS, and the global jihad (nuclear annihilation threat)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a discussion forum, you dope. And you're right. It was ridiculous for you to even think you could create a victim thread and whine all day everyday , without a rebuttal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you want AA because you are inferior, just admit it and stop lying liar
Click to expand...

Is that why your ancestors needed it?


----------



## squeeze berry

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we have it better than them.
> 
> 
> 
> "WE " ?  Maybe you do.  In my apartment complex, we have older white people who drive very old cars, or have none at all.  The Blacks are all driving nice, shiny new cars, bought from their AA acquired jobs.  I don't know what universe you're living in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in america. And why do you not own a home? Clearly you and your wife didn't do very well as far as work goes and with your attitude you probably raised racist children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. I live in California, and as I am certain you know, it is not cheap put here
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is ridiculous.  There is only 2 things to do about AA racism, and that is to ban it and fine the perpetrators to provide money for reparations for the white male victims, including the retired ones.  That's all there is to it.  There is nothing to debate, and no reason for anyone to be debating this.
> 
> I have more important posting to do in my other threads about ISIS, and the global jihad (nuclear annihilation threat)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a discussion forum, you dope. And you're right. It was ridiculous for you to even think you could create a victim thread and whine all day everyday , without a rebuttal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you want AA because you are inferior, just admit it and stop lying liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why your ancestors needed it?
Click to expand...


my ancestors > your ancestors


----------



## Asclepias

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> "WE " ?  Maybe you do.  In my apartment complex, we have older white people who drive very old cars, or have none at all.  The Blacks are all driving nice, shiny new cars, bought from their AA acquired jobs.  I don't know what universe you're living in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in america. And why do you not own a home? Clearly you and your wife didn't do very well as far as work goes and with your attitude you probably raised racist children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. I live in California, and as I am certain you know, it is not cheap put here
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is ridiculous.  There is only 2 things to do about AA racism, and that is to ban it and fine the perpetrators to provide money for reparations for the white male victims, including the retired ones.  That's all there is to it.  There is nothing to debate, and no reason for anyone to be debating this.
> 
> I have more important posting to do in my other threads about ISIS, and the global jihad (nuclear annihilation threat)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a discussion forum, you dope. And you're right. It was ridiculous for you to even think you could create a victim thread and whine all day everyday , without a rebuttal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you want AA because you are inferior, just admit it and stop lying liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why your ancestors needed it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my ancestors > your ancestors
Click to expand...

Your ancestors > my ancestors at chimping.


----------



## protectionist

Asclepias said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we have it better than them.
> 
> 
> 
> "WE " ?  Maybe you do.  In my apartment complex, we have older white people who drive very old cars, or have none at all.  The Blacks are all driving nice, shiny new cars, bought from their AA acquired jobs.  I don't know what universe you're living in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in america. And why do you not own a home? Clearly you and your wife didn't do very well as far as work goes and with your attitude you probably raised racist children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. I live in California, and as I am certain you know, it is not cheap put here
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is ridiculous.  There is only 2 things to do about AA racism, and that is to ban it and fine the perpetrators to provide money for reparations for the white male victims, including the retired ones.  That's all there is to it.  There is nothing to debate, and no reason for anyone to be debating this.
> 
> I have more important posting to do in my other threads about ISIS, and the global jihad (nuclear annihilation threat)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a discussion forum, you dope. And you're right. It was ridiculous for you to even think you could create a victim thread and whine all day everyday , without a rebuttal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you want AA because you are inferior, just admit it and stop lying liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why your ancestors needed it?
Click to expand...

His ancestors didn't have it.


----------



## rightwinger

squeeze berry said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> "WE " ?  Maybe you do.  In my apartment complex, we have older white people who drive very old cars, or have none at all.  The Blacks are all driving nice, shiny new cars, bought from their AA acquired jobs.  I don't know what universe you're living in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in america. And why do you not own a home? Clearly you and your wife didn't do very well as far as work goes and with your attitude you probably raised racist children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. I live in California, and as I am certain you know, it is not cheap put here
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is ridiculous.  There is only 2 things to do about AA racism, and that is to ban it and fine the perpetrators to provide money for reparations for the white male victims, including the retired ones.  That's all there is to it.  There is nothing to debate, and no reason for anyone to be debating this.
> 
> I have more important posting to do in my other threads about ISIS, and the global jihad (nuclear annihilation threat)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a discussion forum, you dope. And you're right. It was ridiculous for you to even think you could create a victim thread and whine all day everyday , without a rebuttal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you want AA because you are inferior, just admit it and stop lying liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why your ancestors needed it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my ancestors > your ancestors
Click to expand...


Any ancestor who kept humans as property or enforced Jim Crow is not superior to anyone


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why help those who have been the beneficiaries of AA racist discriminantion, when you should be helping the victims ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your not a victim. You have victim mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I'm a victim. How could you say I (and every White person) is not ?  That's impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we have it better than them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "WE " ?  Maybe you do.  In my apartment complex, we have older white people who drive very old cars, or have none at all.  The Blacks are all driving nice, shiny new cars, bought from their AA acquired jobs.  I don't know what universe you're living in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in america. And why do you not own a home? Clearly you and your wife didn't do very well as far as work goes and with your attitude you probably raised racist children
Click to expand...

What a coincidence!  That's just what I was thinking about you.  With all your racist attitude (defending AA), you probably passed this on to your kids, and they are probably just as racist as you.  I hope they are not as crazy as you, with your strange ideas of thinking victimized Whites somehow owe something to the Blacks who are discriminating against them. And your equally strange notion that I, somehow, am racist just because I oppose the racism of AA, and defend the White victims of it.


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in america. And why do you not own a home? Clearly you and your wife didn't do very well as far as work goes and with your attitude you probably raised racist children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. I live in California, and as I am certain you know, it is not cheap put here
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is ridiculous.  There is only 2 things to do about AA racism, and that is to ban it and fine the perpetrators to provide money for reparations for the white male victims, including the retired ones.  That's all there is to it.  There is nothing to debate, and no reason for anyone to be debating this.
> 
> I have more important posting to do in my other threads about ISIS, and the global jihad (nuclear annihilation threat)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a discussion forum, you dope. And you're right. It was ridiculous for you to even think you could create a victim thread and whine all day everyday , without a rebuttal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you want AA because you are inferior, just admit it and stop lying liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why your ancestors needed it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my ancestors > your ancestors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any ancestor who kept humans as property or enforced Jim Crow is not superior to anyone
Click to expand...

Why even bother to think about that, when those people were probably less than 1% of the American population.
Talk like that serves one purpose. To stir  Blacks up, to where they will vote Democrat.


----------



## protectionist

sealybobo said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why help those who have been the beneficiaries of AA racist discriminantion, when you should be helping the victims ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your not a victim. You have victim mentality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course I'm a victim. How could you say I (and every White person) is not ?  That's impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we have it better than them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "WE " ?  Maybe you do.  In my apartment complex, we have older white people who drive very old cars, or have none at all.  The Blacks are all driving nice, shiny new cars, bought from their AA acquired jobs.  I don't know what universe you're living in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in america. And why do you not own a home? Clearly you and your wife didn't do very well as far as work goes and with your attitude you probably raised racist children
Click to expand...

I prefer renting.  With my apartment, I have 12 acres of land, 2 swimming pools, a jacuzzi, an exercise room, a clubhouse, walking trails, a tennis court, a basketball court, maintenance men to fix anything needing to be fixed (which I don't have to pay for), and lots of nice neighbors.  Who needs a house, with high monthly payments to not have all these things ?  Having fun working on that air conditioning, and fixing those window screens ?

I have owned 2 houses in the past.  Never again.


----------



## protectionist

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you're not. You are being a racist, supporting AA racism, and you're also lying.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one lying. You couldnt get a job because you were not educated enough and lazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> False. I completed 4 yrs of college.  That's no lazy. I went to grad school.  That's not lazy.  I got lots of education. If I didn't get a job in that field (City Planning) it's because I got discriminated against, by racists like you. How incredible that in 2015, someone, anyone, would have the audacity to shoe up here and actually defend this abomination. You have no morals, no shame, and no self-respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is more incredible is that you could obtain the education that you claim to have and would be whining on an anonymous message board that you are a victim.
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a  baldfaced anti-White RACIST who runs down White people. Now you just laid a BIGOT BOMB on 4.4 Million Americans who live in Kentucky.  Yes, I am anti-immigration, and you should be to,  ANd if you had an ounce of decency, and cared about the massive harms that immigration is doing to the American people you would care.
> 
> Oh wait a minute. I forgot.  You're a liberal who is ordered to avoid all conservative news reporting.  So within you little cocoon of liberal censorship, you probably have NO IDEA what all these harms are becasue you liberal reporters don't won't go there, and they avoid that subject like it was Ebola.
> 
> As for racism, the only racism going on in America over the past 51 years is affirmative action, and you support it.  YOU are the racist fool in this forum, and you dig yourself a deeper hole about it every time you open your mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever, , "cra cra". What your delusional
> imagination conjures up is of no importance to me at all  except to supply an unending source of entertainment.
> 
> 
> Frankly. It is no surprise at all that life dealt you a crappy deal, because all that you do is whine about being a victim, and blame AA and the black population as well as immigrants for your abysmal, wretched station in life., while it becomes more obvious with every word that you type that your being a failure is no ones fault but your own.
> 
> It is your fault that you failed to be anything but marginal, because just like now, you probably sat around and whined about being passed over as opposed to getting off your lazy ass, and making something happen for yourself.
> 
> You will likely end up being carted off to a V.A. mental ward and placed on a 5150, after having a complete mental breakdown.
> 
> I wish I could be a fly on the wall and laugh when that day comes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I just told that other AA whiner, you AA supporters are the whiners.  You whine about 400 years of oppression to Blacks (which was before your time), and then act like you are still the victims when, of course it is Whites and other races that are.  I no, I wouldn't call you delusional. I call you a baldfaced LAIR, because you're too smart to not know that oppression on Blacks stopped 51 years ago, and oppression on Whites (AA) started then.
> 
> As for your silly attacks on me, smart readers here know all you're doing is the old attack the messenger when you can't defeat the message tactic.  Weak.  Very obvioulsy weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does my education have to do with it ?  Other than that I had to quit graduate school, because of AA, and the whole 5 years of work went down the drain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how old were you when you "quit"?
> If you quit in your 20's or 30's, or even your 40's. Thats enough right there to sum up your character and your work ethic, and renders your argument pointless.
Click to expand...


EARTH TO KS:  You haven't made a single, solitary "point" in this entire thread.  All you've done is try to run down my credibility and call me names.  You don't HAVE an "argument", and we all know that what I've been saying is 100% true, and you haven't denied it once in this thread.  And you can't.  AA racially discriminates against Whites.  It's immoral. It;s an illegal violation of the 1964 Civil rights law, and we all know it.

And if somebody quit a certain occupation because it is inundated with AA discrimination, that is not any negative reflection on his character.  That is a negative reflection on the character of the AA discriminating racists, who caused him to quit.  Like YOU.


----------



## katsteve2012

squeeze berry said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'm a victim. How could you say I (and every White person) is not ?  That's impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> Because we have it better than them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "WE " ?  Maybe you do.  In my apartment complex, we have older white people who drive very old cars, or have none at all.  The Blacks are all driving nice, shiny new cars, bought from their AA acquired jobs.  I don't know what universe you're living in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in america. And why do you not own a home? Clearly you and your wife didn't do very well as far as work goes and with your attitude you probably raised racist children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. I live in California, and as I am certain you know, it is not cheap put here
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is ridiculous.  There is only 2 things to do about AA racism, and that is to ban it and fine the perpetrators to provide money for reparations for the white male victims, including the retired ones.  That's all there is to it.  There is nothing to debate, and no reason for anyone to be debating this.
> 
> I have more important posting to do in my other threads about ISIS, and the global jihad (nuclear annihilation threat)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a discussion forum, you dope. And you're right. It was ridiculous for you to even think you could create a victim thread and whine all day everyday , without a rebuttal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you want AA because you are inferior, just admit it and stop lying liar
Click to expand...


I could not care less about AA. It has made no difference in my life at all.....But, your obvious inferiority is what has you believing that AA is a threat to you, and keeps you awake at night.

 Dunce.


----------



## katsteve2012

protectionist said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your not a victim. You have victim mentality.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'm a victim. How could you say I (and every White person) is not ?  That's impossible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because we have it better than them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "WE " ?  Maybe you do.  In my apartment complex, we have older white people who drive very old cars, or have none at all.  The Blacks are all driving nice, shiny new cars, bought from their AA acquired jobs.  I don't know what universe you're living in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in america. And why do you not own a home? Clearly you and your wife didn't do very well as far as work goes and with your attitude you probably raised racist children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer renting.  With my apartment, I have 12 acres of land, 2 swimming pools, a jacuzzi, an exercise room, a clubhouse, walking trails, a tennis court, a basketball court, maintenance men to fix anything needing to be fixed (which I don't have to pay for), and lots of nice neighbors.  Who needs a house, with high monthly payments to not have all these things ?  Having fun working on that air conditioning, and fixing those window screens ?
> 
> I have owned 2 houses in the past.  Never again.
Click to expand...


Now there is an interesting perspective that sounds like total bullshit. Over time, real estate ownership has proven to be  the single most productive investment that one can make. Repairs and upkeep are just part of the privilege of ownership.


----------



## sealybobo

katsteve2012 said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I'm a victim. How could you say I (and every White person) is not ?  That's impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> Because we have it better than them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "WE " ?  Maybe you do.  In my apartment complex, we have older white people who drive very old cars, or have none at all.  The Blacks are all driving nice, shiny new cars, bought from their AA acquired jobs.  I don't know what universe you're living in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in america. And why do you not own a home? Clearly you and your wife didn't do very well as far as work goes and with your attitude you probably raised racist children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer renting.  With my apartment, I have 12 acres of land, 2 swimming pools, a jacuzzi, an exercise room, a clubhouse, walking trails, a tennis court, a basketball court, maintenance men to fix anything needing to be fixed (which I don't have to pay for), and lots of nice neighbors.  Who needs a house, with high monthly payments to not have all these things ?  Having fun working on that air conditioning, and fixing those window screens ?
> 
> I have owned 2 houses in the past.  Never again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now there is an interesting perspective that sounds like total bullshit. Over time, real estate ownership has proven to be  the single most productive investment that one can make. Repairs and upkeep are just part of the privilege of ownership.
Click to expand...


Great example. People in my condos overpaid and lost their condos. Rich people came in and bought them for pennies now they rent them and make lots of money renting to the people who lost their homes.

The bank never lost a penny. They just didn't make as much as they wanted to. And didn't our government bail them out and not the owners?


----------



## rightwinger

protectionist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. I live in California, and as I am certain you know, it is not cheap put here
> It's a discussion forum, you dope. And you're right. It was ridiculous for you to even think you could create a victim thread and whine all day everyday , without a rebuttal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you want AA because you are inferior, just admit it and stop lying liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why your ancestors needed it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> my ancestors > your ancestors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any ancestor who kept humans as property or enforced Jim Crow is not superior to anyone
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why even bother to think about that, when those people were probably less than 1% of the American population.
> Talk like that serves one purpose. To stir  Blacks up, to where they will vote Democrat.
Click to expand...

Four million blacks were held as property

Far more than one percent


----------



## Asclepias

protectionist said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> "WE " ?  Maybe you do.  In my apartment complex, we have older white people who drive very old cars, or have none at all.  The Blacks are all driving nice, shiny new cars, bought from their AA acquired jobs.  I don't know what universe you're living in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in america. And why do you not own a home? Clearly you and your wife didn't do very well as far as work goes and with your attitude you probably raised racist children
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. I live in California, and as I am certain you know, it is not cheap put here
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is ridiculous.  There is only 2 things to do about AA racism, and that is to ban it and fine the perpetrators to provide money for reparations for the white male victims, including the retired ones.  That's all there is to it.  There is nothing to debate, and no reason for anyone to be debating this.
> 
> I have more important posting to do in my other threads about ISIS, and the global jihad (nuclear annihilation threat)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a discussion forum, you dope. And you're right. It was ridiculous for you to even think you could create a victim thread and whine all day everyday , without a rebuttal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you want AA because you are inferior, just admit it and stop lying liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is that why your ancestors needed it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> His ancestors didn't have it.
Click to expand...

If he is white they did.


----------



## katsteve2012

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one lying. You couldnt get a job because you were not educated enough and lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> False. I completed 4 yrs of college.  That's no lazy. I went to grad school.  That's not lazy.  I got lots of education. If I didn't get a job in that field (City Planning) it's because I got discriminated against, by racists like you. How incredible that in 2015, someone, anyone, would have the audacity to shoe up here and actually defend this abomination. You have no morals, no shame, and no self-respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is more incredible is that you could obtain the education that you claim to have and would be whining on an anonymous message board that you are a victim.
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, , "cra cra". What your delusional
> imagination conjures up is of no importance to me at all  except to supply an unending source of entertainment.
> 
> 
> Frankly. It is no surprise at all that life dealt you a crappy deal, because all that you do is whine about being a victim, and blame AA and the black population as well as immigrants for your abysmal, wretched station in life., while it becomes more obvious with every word that you type that your being a failure is no ones fault but your own.
> 
> It is your fault that you failed to be anything but marginal, because just like now, you probably sat around and whined about being passed over as opposed to getting off your lazy ass, and making something happen for yourself.
> 
> You will likely end up being carted off to a V.A. mental ward and placed on a 5150, after having a complete mental breakdown.
> 
> I wish I could be a fly on the wall and laugh when that day comes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I just told that other AA whiner, you AA supporters are the whiners.  You whine about 400 years of oppression to Blacks (which was before your time), and then act like you are still the victims when, of course it is Whites and other races that are.  I no, I wouldn't call you delusional. I call you a baldfaced LAIR, because you're too smart to not know that oppression on Blacks stopped 51 years ago, and oppression on Whites (AA) started then.
> 
> As for your silly attacks on me, smart readers here know all you're doing is the old attack the messenger when you can't defeat the message tactic.  Weak.  Very obvioulsy weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does my education have to do with it ?  Other than that I had to quit graduate school, because of AA, and the whole 5 years of work went down the drain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how old were you when you "quit"?
> If you quit in your 20's or 30's, or even your 40's. Thats enough right there to sum up your character and your work ethic, and renders your argument pointless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EARTH TO KS:  You haven't made a single, solitary "point" in this entire thread.  All you've done is try to run down my credibility and call me names.  You don't HAVE an "argument", and we all know that what I've been saying is 100% true, and you haven't denied it once in this thread.  And you can't.  AA racially discriminates against Whites.  It's immoral. It;s an illegal violation of the 1964 Civil rights law, and we all know it.
> 
> And if somebody quit a certain occupation because it is inundated with AA discrimination, that is not any negative reflection on his character.  That is a negative reflection on the character of the AA discriminating racists, who caused him to quit.  Like YOU.
Click to expand...


You can try to justify your failure anyway that you wish, but, no one "causes" anyone to "quit". It is a conscience decision to do so. You are a quitter and failed for that reason.


----------



## katsteve2012

protectionist said:


> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one lying. You couldnt get a job because you were not educated enough and lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> False. I completed 4 yrs of college.  That's no lazy. I went to grad school.  That's not lazy.  I got lots of education. If I didn't get a job in that field (City Planning) it's because I got discriminated against, by racists like you. How incredible that in 2015, someone, anyone, would have the audacity to shoe up here and actually defend this abomination. You have no morals, no shame, and no self-respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is more incredible is that you could obtain the education that you claim to have and would be whining on an anonymous message board that you are a victim.
> 
> 
> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> katsteve2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, , "cra cra". What your delusional
> imagination conjures up is of no importance to me at all  except to supply an unending source of entertainment.
> 
> 
> Frankly. It is no surprise at all that life dealt you a crappy deal, because all that you do is whine about being a victim, and blame AA and the black population as well as immigrants for your abysmal, wretched station in life., while it becomes more obvious with every word that you type that your being a failure is no ones fault but your own.
> 
> It is your fault that you failed to be anything but marginal, because just like now, you probably sat around and whined about being passed over as opposed to getting off your lazy ass, and making something happen for yourself.
> 
> You will likely end up being carted off to a V.A. mental ward and placed on a 5150, after having a complete mental breakdown.
> 
> I wish I could be a fly on the wall and laugh when that day comes.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As I just told that other AA whiner, you AA supporters are the whiners.  You whine about 400 years of oppression to Blacks (which was before your time), and then act like you are still the victims when, of course it is Whites and other races that are.  I no, I wouldn't call you delusional. I call you a baldfaced LAIR, because you're too smart to not know that oppression on Blacks stopped 51 years ago, and oppression on Whites (AA) started then.
> 
> As for your silly attacks on me, smart readers here know all you're doing is the old attack the messenger when you can't defeat the message tactic.  Weak.  Very obvioulsy weak.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does my education have to do with it ?  Other than that I had to quit graduate school, because of AA, and the whole 5 years of work went down the drain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how old were you when you "quit"?
> If you quit in your 20's or 30's, or even your 40's. Thats enough right there to sum up your character and your work ethic, and renders your argument pointless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EARTH TO KS:  You haven't made a single, solitary "point" in this entire thread.  All you've done is try to run down my credibility and call me names.  You don't HAVE an "argument", and we all know that what I've been saying is 100% true, and you haven't denied it once in this thread.  And you can't.  AA racially discriminates against Whites.  It's immoral. It;s an illegal violation of the 1964 Civil rights law, and we all know it.
> 
> And if somebody quit a certain occupation because it is inundated with AA discrimination, that is not any negative reflection on his character.  That is a negative reflection on the character of the AA discriminating racists, who caused him to quit.  Like YOU.
Click to expand...


You can try to justify your failure anyway that you wish, but, no one "causes" anyone to "quit". It is a conscience decision to do so. You are a quitter and failed for that reason.


----------



## Nutz

The absence of white privilege makes the white failure very fragile.  Please be nice to him...blackie is keeping him down.


----------



## Asclepias

If only those bad Black people would have gone back to their jobs as janitors and maids protectionist would have been a partial success....maybe.


----------



## sealybobo

I heard the government could have sent us the money instead of giving it to the bankers. That would have saved everyone including the banks but instead bush gave the money to the bankers. Fuck any usmb republican who defended these robber barons. I fucking hate stupidity.

A middle class republican should be an oxymoron.


----------



## Nutz

sealybobo said:


> I heard the government could have sent us the money instead of giving it to the bankers. That would have saved everyone including the banks but instead bush gave the money to the bankers. Fuck any usmb republican who defended these robber barons. I fucking hate stupidity.
> 
> A middle class republican should be an oxymoron.


Wait...Didn't Bush send everyone a $700 check?


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> If only those bad Black people would have gone back to their jobs as janitors and maids protectionist would have been a partial success....maybe.


If only there wasn't so much crime in Detroit they'd have 1 mall or Walmart meijers Kroger's target home depot etc. Not one of these businesses will dare go into Detroit. If you fixed the problem in your community we wouldnt need AA because companies would move to Detroit and hire blacks.

You keep saying whites commit crime too but all these businesses aren't scared to come to our neighborhoods.


----------



## sealybobo

Nutz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the government could have sent us the money instead of giving it to the bankers. That would have saved everyone including the banks but instead bush gave the money to the bankers. Fuck any usmb republican who defended these robber barons. I fucking hate stupidity.
> 
> A middle class republican should be an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...Didn't Bush send everyone a $700 check?
Click to expand...

Even worse! He just sent us a loan and put it on the debt!

Do you remember the chart showing how much you got for how much you make? The really rich got something like $300k

So $700? Bfd. And that saved bush from an official recession. He did it a couple times to get him out of a recession. I remember once when pelosi was speaker. Could you imagine the GOP letting Obama do that? Not a fucking chance.


----------



## sealybobo

Nutz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the government could have sent us the money instead of giving it to the bankers. That would have saved everyone including the banks but instead bush gave the money to the bankers. Fuck any usmb republican who defended these robber barons. I fucking hate stupidity.
> 
> A middle class republican should be an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...Didn't Bush send everyone a $700 check?
Click to expand...

Pelosi and bush sent individuals up to $600 couples up to $1200 and each kid 300. So you must have been single and had 2 or 3 kids I'm assuming. Lol


----------



## sealybobo

protectionist said:


> Currently, Affirmative Action is banned in only 8 states in the US. These are Oklahoma, New Hampshire, Arizona, Washington, Florida, Nebraska, Michigan, and California. This is preposterous. 42 states still allow this blatant, illegal, racial discrimination to occur. And in the states that DO have bans, some are only partial, covering some AA, but not others.
> 
> For example, in Florida, the AA "ban" set up by ex. Governor Jeb Bush in 1999, and still in force, only bans AA in college admissions and state contracting. So White kids wanting to get into college, and businesses seeking state contracts are protected. Nice for them. But not a word in the law about racial and gender AA in job hiring and job promotions. As for whether Florida's AA law covers financial aid, your guess is as good as mine, and that's not too good a guess.
> 
> In addition to a nationwide ban on this national disgrace (and ALL aspects of it), I suggest reparations be paid to the victims of this discrimination, who truly have lost large sums of money due to it over the past 50 years, and continue to incur damages$$$$ even in retirement.
> 
> I'm quite sure Obama would not be in favor of this, but the Congress should pass a bill and send it to his desk, and force him to veto it, thereby showing the nation, and the world, his identity as a racial discriminator, as well as all those in the Congress who would vote against it.
> 
> http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank...-already-have/
> 
> http://www.dms.myflorida.com/content...rder99-281.pdf


You are so full of shit. I just started at a company and not one black works there. I told you guys I worked at a business hotel in college and I always noticed how few blacks there were at every one of those companies. 

And you're going to hate this but there are also very few americans working there. But why should they be forced to hire anyone they dont want to? There are also very few women at this company. Far as I can tell the free market is fucking all of you. Maybe my Greek last name helped? Or maybe they have to hire so many americans and I'm a token. Do you think I give a fuck? You didn't take advantage so you cut off your nose to spite your face. Its a dog eat dog world out there my friend.

Anyways you shouldn't want to force corporations to hire anyone they dont want and that includes you. Can't have it both ways.


----------



## sealybobo

Nutz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the government could have sent us the money instead of giving it to the bankers. That would have saved everyone including the banks but instead bush gave the money to the bankers. Fuck any usmb republican who defended these robber barons. I fucking hate stupidity.
> 
> A middle class republican should be an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...Didn't Bush send everyone a $700 check?
Click to expand...


Hey! Not one black at this company. Only a handful of us are American. Mostly Germans English Columbian girl Brazil.

It is a great job with huge potential. The guy training me is so hard on me but then encouraging at the end of the day. Ex military. Everyone is apologizing and worried I'm not going to come back but I'm sure you can tell I can take it. 

Anyways this is a real job. This company sells $15k-$500k machines. They dont treat their employees like crap. I've had so many sales jobs where they chew you up. This place needs someone who'll pick up the phone and I can tell I'll be making a lot more money and more responsibility real soon. I just need to learn what the fuck it is I sell and the computer systems and how everything works. 

Anyways this company tells me the need for AA is not over.

But watch this assholes gonna mind that they are importing workers because honestly europeans want the $ but hate white american men because they are poor white trash. Lol


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the government could have sent us the money instead of giving it to the bankers. That would have saved everyone including the banks but instead bush gave the money to the bankers. Fuck any usmb republican who defended these robber barons. I fucking hate stupidity.
> 
> A middle class republican should be an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...Didn't Bush send everyone a $700 check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey! Not one black at this company. Only a handful of us are American. Mostly Germans English Columbian girl Brazil.
> 
> It is a great job with huge potential. The guy training me is so hard on me but then encouraging at the end of the day. Ex military. Everyone is apologizing and worried I'm not going to come back but I'm sure you can tell I can take it.
> 
> Anyways this is a real job. This company sells $15k-$500k machines. They dont treat their employees like crap. I've had so many sales jobs where they chew you up. This place needs someone who'll pick up the phone and I can tell I'll be making a lot more money and more responsibility real soon. I just need to learn what the fuck it is I sell and the computer systems and how everything works.
> 
> Anyways this company tells me the need for AA is not over.
> 
> But watch this assholes gonna mind that they are importing workers because honestly europeans want the $ but hate white american men because they are poor white trash. Lol
Click to expand...

My last time working for someone else I personally got 5 Black VoIP engineers hired. That brought us to a grand total of 8.


----------



## Nutz

sealybobo said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the government could have sent us the money instead of giving it to the bankers. That would have saved everyone including the banks but instead bush gave the money to the bankers. Fuck any usmb republican who defended these robber barons. I fucking hate stupidity.
> 
> A middle class republican should be an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...Didn't Bush send everyone a $700 check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey! Not one black at this company. Only a handful of us are American. Mostly Germans English Columbian girl Brazil.
> 
> It is a great job with huge potential. The guy training me is so hard on me but then encouraging at the end of the day. Ex military. Everyone is apologizing and worried I'm not going to come back but I'm sure you can tell I can take it.
> 
> Anyways this is a real job. This company sells $15k-$500k machines. They dont treat their employees like crap. I've had so many sales jobs where they chew you up. This place needs someone who'll pick up the phone and I can tell I'll be making a lot more money and more responsibility real soon. I just need to learn what the fuck it is I sell and the computer systems and how everything works.
> 
> Anyways this company tells me the need for AA is not over.
> 
> But watch this assholes gonna mind that they are importing workers because honestly europeans want the $ but hate white american men because they are poor white trash. Lol
Click to expand...

German, probably not one Jew at the company either.


----------



## sealybobo

Nutz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the government could have sent us the money instead of giving it to the bankers. That would have saved everyone including the banks but instead bush gave the money to the bankers. Fuck any usmb republican who defended these robber barons. I fucking hate stupidity.
> 
> A middle class republican should be an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...Didn't Bush send everyone a $700 check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey! Not one black at this company. Only a handful of us are American. Mostly Germans English Columbian girl Brazil.
> 
> It is a great job with huge potential. The guy training me is so hard on me but then encouraging at the end of the day. Ex military. Everyone is apologizing and worried I'm not going to come back but I'm sure you can tell I can take it.
> 
> Anyways this is a real job. This company sells $15k-$500k machines. They dont treat their employees like crap. I've had so many sales jobs where they chew you up. This place needs someone who'll pick up the phone and I can tell I'll be making a lot more money and more responsibility real soon. I just need to learn what the fuck it is I sell and the computer systems and how everything works.
> 
> Anyways this company tells me the need for AA is not over.
> 
> But watch this assholes gonna mind that they are importing workers because honestly europeans want the $ but hate white american men because they are poor white trash. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> German, probably not one Jew at the company either.
Click to expand...

I worked with a Jewish woman she worked at a German company and she sued them. I could believe that I guess but then this 250 pig sued the company I worked for for sexual harassment. No way anyone sexually harrassed that fat bitch. Lol both companies settled with her out of court.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the government could have sent us the money instead of giving it to the bankers. That would have saved everyone including the banks but instead bush gave the money to the bankers. Fuck any usmb republican who defended these robber barons. I fucking hate stupidity.
> 
> A middle class republican should be an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...Didn't Bush send everyone a $700 check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey! Not one black at this company. Only a handful of us are American. Mostly Germans English Columbian girl Brazil.
> 
> It is a great job with huge potential. The guy training me is so hard on me but then encouraging at the end of the day. Ex military. Everyone is apologizing and worried I'm not going to come back but I'm sure you can tell I can take it.
> 
> Anyways this is a real job. This company sells $15k-$500k machines. They dont treat their employees like crap. I've had so many sales jobs where they chew you up. This place needs someone who'll pick up the phone and I can tell I'll be making a lot more money and more responsibility real soon. I just need to learn what the fuck it is I sell and the computer systems and how everything works.
> 
> Anyways this company tells me the need for AA is not over.
> 
> But watch this assholes gonna mind that they are importing workers because honestly europeans want the $ but hate white american men because they are poor white trash. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last time working for someone else I personally got 5 Black VoIP engineers hired. That brought us to a grand total of 8.
Click to expand...


How much did those 5 being black have to do with getting hired?  I'm betting a lot.  Anyone that uses racially based AA to get hired isn't worth hiring.


----------



## sealybobo

Nutz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the government could have sent us the money instead of giving it to the bankers. That would have saved everyone including the banks but instead bush gave the money to the bankers. Fuck any usmb republican who defended these robber barons. I fucking hate stupidity.
> 
> A middle class republican should be an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...Didn't Bush send everyone a $700 check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey! Not one black at this company. Only a handful of us are American. Mostly Germans English Columbian girl Brazil.
> 
> It is a great job with huge potential. The guy training me is so hard on me but then encouraging at the end of the day. Ex military. Everyone is apologizing and worried I'm not going to come back but I'm sure you can tell I can take it.
> 
> Anyways this is a real job. This company sells $15k-$500k machines. They dont treat their employees like crap. I've had so many sales jobs where they chew you up. This place needs someone who'll pick up the phone and I can tell I'll be making a lot more money and more responsibility real soon. I just need to learn what the fuck it is I sell and the computer systems and how everything works.
> 
> Anyways this company tells me the need for AA is not over.
> 
> But watch this assholes gonna mind that they are importing workers because honestly europeans want the $ but hate white american men because they are poor white trash. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> German, probably not one Jew at the company either.
Click to expand...

My question for Mr AA needs to go is does he think foreign owned companies selling in america should be forced to hire white americans. Because I'd rather import foreigners than have to be forced to hire american white trash. There should be no quotas. If they want to bring in a bunch of indians let them. Corporations should be free to do whatever they want.


----------



## sealybobo

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the government could have sent us the money instead of giving it to the bankers. That would have saved everyone including the banks but instead bush gave the money to the bankers. Fuck any usmb republican who defended these robber barons. I fucking hate stupidity.
> 
> A middle class republican should be an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...Didn't Bush send everyone a $700 check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey! Not one black at this company. Only a handful of us are American. Mostly Germans English Columbian girl Brazil.
> 
> It is a great job with huge potential. The guy training me is so hard on me but then encouraging at the end of the day. Ex military. Everyone is apologizing and worried I'm not going to come back but I'm sure you can tell I can take it.
> 
> Anyways this is a real job. This company sells $15k-$500k machines. They dont treat their employees like crap. I've had so many sales jobs where they chew you up. This place needs someone who'll pick up the phone and I can tell I'll be making a lot more money and more responsibility real soon. I just need to learn what the fuck it is I sell and the computer systems and how everything works.
> 
> Anyways this company tells me the need for AA is not over.
> 
> But watch this assholes gonna mind that they are importing workers because honestly europeans want the $ but hate white american men because they are poor white trash. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last time working for someone else I personally got 5 Black VoIP engineers hired. That brought us to a grand total of 8.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much did those 5 being black have to do with getting hired?  I'm betting a lot.  Anyone that uses racially based AA to get hired isn't worth hiring.
Click to expand...

Why can't a company import all foreign workers? Why should they be forced to hire anyone they dont want? Free trade capitalism.


----------



## Asclepias

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the government could have sent us the money instead of giving it to the bankers. That would have saved everyone including the banks but instead bush gave the money to the bankers. Fuck any usmb republican who defended these robber barons. I fucking hate stupidity.
> 
> A middle class republican should be an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...Didn't Bush send everyone a $700 check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey! Not one black at this company. Only a handful of us are American. Mostly Germans English Columbian girl Brazil.
> 
> It is a great job with huge potential. The guy training me is so hard on me but then encouraging at the end of the day. Ex military. Everyone is apologizing and worried I'm not going to come back but I'm sure you can tell I can take it.
> 
> Anyways this is a real job. This company sells $15k-$500k machines. They dont treat their employees like crap. I've had so many sales jobs where they chew you up. This place needs someone who'll pick up the phone and I can tell I'll be making a lot more money and more responsibility real soon. I just need to learn what the fuck it is I sell and the computer systems and how everything works.
> 
> Anyways this company tells me the need for AA is not over.
> 
> But watch this assholes gonna mind that they are importing workers because honestly europeans want the $ but hate white american men because they are poor white trash. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last time working for someone else I personally got 5 Black VoIP engineers hired. That brought us to a grand total of 8.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much did those 5 being black have to do with getting hired?  I'm betting a lot.  Anyone that uses racially based AA to get hired isn't worth hiring.
Click to expand...

It had everything to do with being hired. I hand picked them. Too bad what you think doesnt merit consideration.


----------



## Nutz

sealybobo said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the government could have sent us the money instead of giving it to the bankers. That would have saved everyone including the banks but instead bush gave the money to the bankers. Fuck any usmb republican who defended these robber barons. I fucking hate stupidity.
> 
> A middle class republican should be an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...Didn't Bush send everyone a $700 check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey! Not one black at this company. Only a handful of us are American. Mostly Germans English Columbian girl Brazil.
> 
> It is a great job with huge potential. The guy training me is so hard on me but then encouraging at the end of the day. Ex military. Everyone is apologizing and worried I'm not going to come back but I'm sure you can tell I can take it.
> 
> Anyways this is a real job. This company sells $15k-$500k machines. They dont treat their employees like crap. I've had so many sales jobs where they chew you up. This place needs someone who'll pick up the phone and I can tell I'll be making a lot more money and more responsibility real soon. I just need to learn what the fuck it is I sell and the computer systems and how everything works.
> 
> Anyways this company tells me the need for AA is not over.
> 
> But watch this assholes gonna mind that they are importing workers because honestly europeans want the $ but hate white american men because they are poor white trash. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> German, probably not one Jew at the company either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question for Mr AA needs to go is does he think foreign owned companies selling in america should be forced to hire white americans. Because I'd rather import foreigners than have to be forced to hire american white trash. There should be no quotas. If they want to bring in a bunch of indians let them. Corporations should be free to do whatever they want.
Click to expand...

You calling _me_ Mr. AA?


----------



## sealybobo

Conservative65 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the government could have sent us the money instead of giving it to the bankers. That would have saved everyone including the banks but instead bush gave the money to the bankers. Fuck any usmb republican who defended these robber barons. I fucking hate stupidity.
> 
> A middle class republican should be an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...Didn't Bush send everyone a $700 check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey! Not one black at this company. Only a handful of us are American. Mostly Germans English Columbian girl Brazil.
> 
> It is a great job with huge potential. The guy training me is so hard on me but then encouraging at the end of the day. Ex military. Everyone is apologizing and worried I'm not going to come back but I'm sure you can tell I can take it.
> 
> Anyways this is a real job. This company sells $15k-$500k machines. They dont treat their employees like crap. I've had so many sales jobs where they chew you up. This place needs someone who'll pick up the phone and I can tell I'll be making a lot more money and more responsibility real soon. I just need to learn what the fuck it is I sell and the computer systems and how everything works.
> 
> Anyways this company tells me the need for AA is not over.
> 
> But watch this assholes gonna mind that they are importing workers because honestly europeans want the $ but hate white american men because they are poor white trash. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last time working for someone else I personally got 5 Black VoIP engineers hired. That brought us to a grand total of 8.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much did those 5 being black have to do with getting hired?  I'm betting a lot.  Anyone that uses racially based AA to get hired isn't worth hiring.
Click to expand...


On a side note the whole monster and career builder sites can all suck my dick. I spent weeks applying and not one good fucking opportunity came my way. 

I got my job by reaching out to the president after driving by one day. I sent my resume and a letter of recommendation from my former employer and a really good email. They werent even hiring but someone wasn't working out.

I almost think that helped. They werent interviewing so I wasn't competing against 50 other applicants. And this is 5 minutes from home. Every job on monster might be an hour each way. I use to drive 2 hours for less money. What is that extra 2 hours worth to my life?


----------



## sealybobo

Nutz said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the government could have sent us the money instead of giving it to the bankers. That would have saved everyone including the banks but instead bush gave the money to the bankers. Fuck any usmb republican who defended these robber barons. I fucking hate stupidity.
> 
> A middle class republican should be an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...Didn't Bush send everyone a $700 check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey! Not one black at this company. Only a handful of us are American. Mostly Germans English Columbian girl Brazil.
> 
> It is a great job with huge potential. The guy training me is so hard on me but then encouraging at the end of the day. Ex military. Everyone is apologizing and worried I'm not going to come back but I'm sure you can tell I can take it.
> 
> Anyways this is a real job. This company sells $15k-$500k machines. They dont treat their employees like crap. I've had so many sales jobs where they chew you up. This place needs someone who'll pick up the phone and I can tell I'll be making a lot more money and more responsibility real soon. I just need to learn what the fuck it is I sell and the computer systems and how everything works.
> 
> Anyways this company tells me the need for AA is not over.
> 
> But watch this assholes gonna mind that they are importing workers because honestly europeans want the $ but hate white american men because they are poor white trash. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> German, probably not one Jew at the company either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My question for Mr AA needs to go is does he think foreign owned companies selling in america should be forced to hire white americans. Because I'd rather import foreigners than have to be forced to hire american white trash. There should be no quotas. If they want to bring in a bunch of indians let them. Corporations should be free to do whatever they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You calling _me_ Mr. AA?
Click to expand...

NO the ass that started this thread


----------



## sealybobo

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the government could have sent us the money instead of giving it to the bankers. That would have saved everyone including the banks but instead bush gave the money to the bankers. Fuck any usmb republican who defended these robber barons. I fucking hate stupidity.
> 
> A middle class republican should be an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...Didn't Bush send everyone a $700 check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey! Not one black at this company. Only a handful of us are American. Mostly Germans English Columbian girl Brazil.
> 
> It is a great job with huge potential. The guy training me is so hard on me but then encouraging at the end of the day. Ex military. Everyone is apologizing and worried I'm not going to come back but I'm sure you can tell I can take it.
> 
> Anyways this is a real job. This company sells $15k-$500k machines. They dont treat their employees like crap. I've had so many sales jobs where they chew you up. This place needs someone who'll pick up the phone and I can tell I'll be making a lot more money and more responsibility real soon. I just need to learn what the fuck it is I sell and the computer systems and how everything works.
> 
> Anyways this company tells me the need for AA is not over.
> 
> But watch this assholes gonna mind that they are importing workers because honestly europeans want the $ but hate white american men because they are poor white trash. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last time working for someone else I personally got 5 Black VoIP engineers hired. That brought us to a grand total of 8.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much did those 5 being black have to do with getting hired?  I'm betting a lot.  Anyone that uses racially based AA to get hired isn't worth hiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It had everything to do with being hired. I hand picked them. Too bad what you think doesnt merit consideration.
Click to expand...

I dont blame you. They only like racism when it benefits them.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...Didn't Bush send everyone a $700 check?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Not one black at this company. Only a handful of us are American. Mostly Germans English Columbian girl Brazil.
> 
> It is a great job with huge potential. The guy training me is so hard on me but then encouraging at the end of the day. Ex military. Everyone is apologizing and worried I'm not going to come back but I'm sure you can tell I can take it.
> 
> Anyways this is a real job. This company sells $15k-$500k machines. They dont treat their employees like crap. I've had so many sales jobs where they chew you up. This place needs someone who'll pick up the phone and I can tell I'll be making a lot more money and more responsibility real soon. I just need to learn what the fuck it is I sell and the computer systems and how everything works.
> 
> Anyways this company tells me the need for AA is not over.
> 
> But watch this assholes gonna mind that they are importing workers because honestly europeans want the $ but hate white american men because they are poor white trash. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last time working for someone else I personally got 5 Black VoIP engineers hired. That brought us to a grand total of 8.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much did those 5 being black have to do with getting hired?  I'm betting a lot.  Anyone that uses racially based AA to get hired isn't worth hiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It had everything to do with being hired. I hand picked them. Too bad what you think doesnt merit consideration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont blame you. They only like racism when it benefits them.
Click to expand...

It wasnt due to racism. It was due to the fact they were my buddies and I was going to help them before helping anyone else.


----------



## sealybobo

People h


Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Not one black at this company. Only a handful of us are American. Mostly Germans English Columbian girl Brazil.
> 
> It is a great job with huge potential. The guy training me is so hard on me but then encouraging at the end of the day. Ex military. Everyone is apologizing and worried I'm not going to come back but I'm sure you can tell I can take it.
> 
> Anyways this is a real job. This company sells $15k-$500k machines. They dont treat their employees like crap. I've had so many sales jobs where they chew you up. This place needs someone who'll pick up the phone and I can tell I'll be making a lot more money and more responsibility real soon. I just need to learn what the fuck it is I sell and the computer systems and how everything works.
> 
> Anyways this company tells me the need for AA is not over.
> 
> But watch this assholes gonna mind that they are importing workers because honestly europeans want the $ but hate white american men because they are poor white trash. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> My last time working for someone else I personally got 5 Black VoIP engineers hired. That brought us to a grand total of 8.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much did those 5 being black have to do with getting hired?  I'm betting a lot.  Anyone that uses racially based AA to get hired isn't worth hiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It had everything to do with being hired. I hand picked them. Too bad what you think doesnt merit consideration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont blame you. They only like racism when it benefits them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasnt due to racism. It was due to the fact they were my buddies and I was going to help them before helping anyone else.
Click to expand...

People hire who they want to work with.

Do you know I couldn't get a job at gm or ford if I wanted one? I only know 1 guy who works for ford and he said they can only recommend 1 person a year. And his nephew hasn't received a call yet. So you gotta know someone to get a job there. Is that fair? Who cares.  People work with who they want to work with not who's resume or experience is better. Can the person do the job? Do I want to work with them every day?  I do wish I would have went to ford at 17 when I graduated. I'd be 3 years away from a 30 year pension. Do you know what the buy out is for that? Like $400k. Or just get your monthly checks. Damn! Now I gotta work another 15 years.  Instead of retiring at 47 I gotta work till 62. Fuck! 18 more years!


----------



## katsteve2012

sealybobo said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the government could have sent us the money instead of giving it to the bankers. That would have saved everyone including the banks but instead bush gave the money to the bankers. Fuck any usmb republican who defended these robber barons. I fucking hate stupidity.
> 
> A middle class republican should be an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...Didn't Bush send everyone a $700 check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey! Not one black at this company. Only a handful of us are American. Mostly Germans English Columbian girl Brazil.
> 
> It is a great job with huge potential. The guy training me is so hard on me but then encouraging at the end of the day. Ex military. Everyone is apologizing and worried I'm not going to come back but I'm sure you can tell I can take it.
> 
> Anyways this is a real job. This company sells $15k-$500k machines. They dont treat their employees like crap. I've had so many sales jobs where they chew you up. This place needs someone who'll pick up the phone and I can tell I'll be making a lot more money and more responsibility real soon. I just need to learn what the fuck it is I sell and the computer systems and how everything works.
> 
> Anyways this company tells me the need for AA is not over.
> 
> But watch this assholes gonna mind that they are importing workers because honestly europeans want the $ but hate white american men because they are poor white trash. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last time working for someone else I personally got 5 Black VoIP engineers hired. That brought us to a grand total of 8.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much did those 5 being black have to do with getting hired?  I'm betting a lot.  Anyone that uses racially based AA to get hired isn't worth hiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can't a company import all foreign workers? Why should they be forced to hire anyone they dont want? Free trade capitalism.
Click to expand...


Actually in the IT and medical fields there is a noticeable trend of exactly that taking place. Before I retired from my last job, I was director of operations and had three divisions one of which was IT. The board made a decision in my last year there to recruit from other countries, and literally 2 weeks later,  7 new techs from Pakistan joined us, and since I had access to all compensation files since I had a dotted line to workforce planning and development, they hired all of them at approximately half of what starting pay typically was. I still keep in touch with a lot of people there, and last month they moved IT support to India...i knew that was coming. They certainly are not hiring any blacks, whites OR women.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Not one black at this company. Only a handful of us are American. Mostly Germans English Columbian girl Brazil.
> 
> It is a great job with huge potential. The guy training me is so hard on me but then encouraging at the end of the day. Ex military. Everyone is apologizing and worried I'm not going to come back but I'm sure you can tell I can take it.
> 
> Anyways this is a real job. This company sells $15k-$500k machines. They dont treat their employees like crap. I've had so many sales jobs where they chew you up. This place needs someone who'll pick up the phone and I can tell I'll be making a lot more money and more responsibility real soon. I just need to learn what the fuck it is I sell and the computer systems and how everything works.
> 
> Anyways this company tells me the need for AA is not over.
> 
> But watch this assholes gonna mind that they are importing workers because honestly europeans want the $ but hate white american men because they are poor white trash. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> My last time working for someone else I personally got 5 Black VoIP engineers hired. That brought us to a grand total of 8.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much did those 5 being black have to do with getting hired?  I'm betting a lot.  Anyone that uses racially based AA to get hired isn't worth hiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It had everything to do with being hired. I hand picked them. Too bad what you think doesnt merit consideration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont blame you. They only like racism when it benefits them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasnt due to racism. It was due to the fact they were my buddies and I was going to help them before helping anyone else.
Click to expand...


Let a white person help his buddies and people like you call it racism.


----------



## Conservative65

Asclepias said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the government could have sent us the money instead of giving it to the bankers. That would have saved everyone including the banks but instead bush gave the money to the bankers. Fuck any usmb republican who defended these robber barons. I fucking hate stupidity.
> 
> A middle class republican should be an oxymoron.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...Didn't Bush send everyone a $700 check?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey! Not one black at this company. Only a handful of us are American. Mostly Germans English Columbian girl Brazil.
> 
> It is a great job with huge potential. The guy training me is so hard on me but then encouraging at the end of the day. Ex military. Everyone is apologizing and worried I'm not going to come back but I'm sure you can tell I can take it.
> 
> Anyways this is a real job. This company sells $15k-$500k machines. They dont treat their employees like crap. I've had so many sales jobs where they chew you up. This place needs someone who'll pick up the phone and I can tell I'll be making a lot more money and more responsibility real soon. I just need to learn what the fuck it is I sell and the computer systems and how everything works.
> 
> Anyways this company tells me the need for AA is not over.
> 
> But watch this assholes gonna mind that they are importing workers because honestly europeans want the $ but hate white american men because they are poor white trash. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last time working for someone else I personally got 5 Black VoIP engineers hired. That brought us to a grand total of 8.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much did those 5 being black have to do with getting hired?  I'm betting a lot.  Anyone that uses racially based AA to get hired isn't worth hiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It had everything to do with being hired. I hand picked them. Too bad what you think doesnt merit consideration.
Click to expand...


Too bad you used skin color as the sole reason for your consideration.  Look in the mirror to see the racist black boy.


----------



## Asclepias

sealybobo said:


> People h
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> My last time working for someone else I personally got 5 Black VoIP engineers hired. That brought us to a grand total of 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did those 5 being black have to do with getting hired?  I'm betting a lot.  Anyone that uses racially based AA to get hired isn't worth hiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It had everything to do with being hired. I hand picked them. Too bad what you think doesnt merit consideration.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont blame you. They only like racism when it benefits them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It wasnt due to racism. It was due to the fact they were my buddies and I was going to help them before helping anyone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People hire who they want to work with.
> 
> Do you know I couldn't get a job at gm or ford if I wanted one? I only know 1 guy who works for ford and he said they can only recommend 1 person a year. And his nephew hasn't received a call yet. So you gotta know someone to get a job there. Is that fair? Who cares.  People work with who they want to work with not who's resume or experience is better. Can the person do the job? Do I want to work with them every day?  I do wish I would have went to ford at 17 when I graduated. I'd be 3 years away from a 30 year pension. Do you know what the buy out is for that? Like $400k. Or just get your monthly checks. Damn! Now I gotta work another 15 years.  Instead of retiring at 47 I gotta work till 62. Fuck! 18 more years!
Click to expand...

Start your own business. I did. Best move I ever made.


----------



## Asclepias

katsteve2012 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait...Didn't Bush send everyone a $700 check?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Not one black at this company. Only a handful of us are American. Mostly Germans English Columbian girl Brazil.
> 
> It is a great job with huge potential. The guy training me is so hard on me but then encouraging at the end of the day. Ex military. Everyone is apologizing and worried I'm not going to come back but I'm sure you can tell I can take it.
> 
> Anyways this is a real job. This company sells $15k-$500k machines. They dont treat their employees like crap. I've had so many sales jobs where they chew you up. This place needs someone who'll pick up the phone and I can tell I'll be making a lot more money and more responsibility real soon. I just need to learn what the fuck it is I sell and the computer systems and how everything works.
> 
> Anyways this company tells me the need for AA is not over.
> 
> But watch this assholes gonna mind that they are importing workers because honestly europeans want the $ but hate white american men because they are poor white trash. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My last time working for someone else I personally got 5 Black VoIP engineers hired. That brought us to a grand total of 8.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How much did those 5 being black have to do with getting hired?  I'm betting a lot.  Anyone that uses racially based AA to get hired isn't worth hiring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why can't a company import all foreign workers? Why should they be forced to hire anyone they dont want? Free trade capitalism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually in the IT and medical fields there is a noticeable trend of exactly that taking place. Before I retired from my last job, I was director of operations and had three divisions one of which was IT. The board made a decision in my last year there to recruit from other countries, and literally 2 weeks later,  7 new techs from Pakistan joined us, and since I had access to all compensation files since I had a dotted line to workforce planning and development, they hired all of them at approximately half of what starting pay typically was. I still keep in touch with a lot of people there, and last month they moved IT support to India...i knew that was coming. They certainly are not hiring any blacks, whites OR women.
Click to expand...

IT is really hitting up India. I cant believe how low they pay those guys.


----------

